# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Registrazione telematica contratti locazione

## fabrizio

Avrei un dubbio per quanto riguarda il versamento dell'imposta di registro.
Cosa succede per quei contratti di locazione che pur soggetti ad iva erano stati registrati (volontariamente o per motivi di forma) prima del 4/7/2006, con pagamento dell'imposta in misura fissa??
Essendo già stata pagata l'imposta di registro (secondo le modalità allora vigenti) occorre esercitare solo l'eventuale opzione ai fini iva o procedere anche al pagamento dell'imposta di registro come previsto dalla nuova disciplina?
Grazie :Confused:

----------


## vincenzo0

Su tali immobili alla disciplina previgente (al DL 223/2006) si é aggiunta la seguente rilevante novità: 
- limposta di registro va applicata in ogni caso in misura proporzionale (1%) alle locazioni, anche finanziarie, riguardanti gli immobili strumentali, siano esse esenti da IVA o imponibili IVA; 
Tutte le locazioni di beni immobili, siano esse imponibili o esenti ai fini IVA, sono soggette alla registrazione in termine fisso (art. 35, comma 10, lett. a).
Per i contratti di locazione o di affitto stipulati prima del 12.8.2006 e ancora in corso di esecuzione alla data stessa, non registrati perché assoggettati ad IVA sulla base delle disposizioni prima vigenti, le parti devono presentare per la registrazione unapposita dichiarazione. 
Nella stessa dichiarazione può essere esercitata, ove la locazione abbia ad oggetto beni immobili strumentali, lopzione per limposizione consentita dalla nuova normativa.

----------


## vdscri

> Avrei un dubbio per quanto riguarda il versamento dell'imposta di registro.
> Cosa succede per quei contratti di locazione che pur soggetti ad iva erano stati registrati (volontariamente o per motivi di forma) prima del 4/7/2006, con pagamento dell'imposta in misura fissa??
> Essendo già stata pagata l'imposta di registro (secondo le modalità allora vigenti) occorre esercitare solo l'eventuale opzione ai fini iva o procedere anche al pagamento dell'imposta di registro come previsto dalla nuova disciplina?
> Grazie

  Ho provato la versione 3.2.0 del programma di compilazione dei contratti di locazione e con l'aiuto (un po' scarno) del servizio sms dell'ag. delle Entrate sono arrivato a questo punto: I contratti già registrati *non* devono essere registrati di nuovoOccorre versare usando la procedura dei pagamenti successivi per i contratti già registrati[BR]
Per versare l'imposta giusta tuttavia ho dovuto calcolare io il rateo di canone da usare come base imponibile (quello tra il 4/7/06 e la scadenza annuale del contratto) mentre la procedura di nuova registrazione lo calcola in automatico inserendo il canone complessivo annuale

----------


## GiacoXp

> Ho provato la versione 3.2.0 del programma di compilazione dei contratti di locazione e con l'aiuto (un po' scarno) del servizio sms dell'ag. delle Entrate sono arrivato a questo punto: I contratti gi&#224; registrati *non* devono essere registrati di nuovoOccorre versare usando la procedura dei pagamenti successivi per i contratti gi&#224; registrati[BR]
> Per versare l'imposta giusta tuttavia ho dovuto calcolare io il rateo di canone da usare come base imponibile (quello tra il 4/7/06 e la scadenza annuale del contratto) mentre la procedura di nuova registrazione lo calcola in automatico inserendo il canone complessivo annuale

  Quindi io basta che prendo il canone pagato dal 04/07/2006 fino alla scadenza annuale lo inserisco alla voce " annualit&#224; successive " e sono a posto ? Questo vale per i contratti gia registrati prima del 04/07/06 
confermate ?

----------


## GiacoXp

Ora altra domanda: 
Supponiamo che io abbia un contratto che 
si rinnova automaticamente il 25/11/2006 
con il programma dell' AE lui calcola dal 04/07/2006 al 25/11/2006 
poi dovro fare il rinnovo annualità successive dal 26/11/2006 al 25/11/2007 
giusto ? 
ma se io ho ricevuo la disdetta per tale contratto dal quale il cliente recede 30/04/2007 avedo mandata lettera rr 6 mesi prima come mi devo comportare ? 
Devo pagare ugualemnte l'imposta sulla durata dell'intero anno dal 26/11/2006 al 25/11/2007 o posso pagare solo dal 26/11/2006 al 30/04/2006 (giorno in cui cessa il contratto?

----------


## vdscri

> Ora altra domanda: 
> Supponiamo che io abbia un contratto che 
> si rinnova automaticamente il 25/11/2006 
> con il programma dell' AE lui calcola dal 04/07/2006 al 25/11/2006 
> poi dovro fare il rinnovo annualità successive dal 26/11/2006 al 25/11/2007 
> giusto ? 
> ma se io ho ricevuo la disdetta per tale contratto dal quale il cliente recede 30/04/2007 avedo mandata lettera rr 6 mesi prima come mi devo comportare ? 
> Devo pagare ugualemnte l'imposta sulla durata dell'intero anno dal 26/11/2006 al 25/11/2007 o posso pagare solo dal 26/11/2006 al 30/04/2006 (giorno in cui cessa il contratto?

  
Non rileva il fatto che tu abbia ricevuto disdetta; il pagamento dell'imposta e dei suoi rinnovi è sempre annuale, quindi dal 26/11 hai 30 gg di tempo per pagare l'imposta sul canone dell'intero anno, e poi dalla data di risoluzione anticipata altri 30 gg di tempo per pagare 67 euro di risoluzione anticipata. Questo avviene già per i contratti di locazione con immobili ad uso abitativo

----------


## Dott.ssa Cecchetti

> Su tali immobili alla disciplina previgente (al DL 223/2006) si é aggiunta la seguente rilevante novità: 
> - limposta di registro va applicata in ogni caso in misura proporzionale (1%) alle locazioni, anche finanziarie, riguardanti gli immobili strumentali, siano esse esenti da IVA o imponibili IVA; 
> Tutte le locazioni di beni immobili, siano esse imponibili o esenti ai fini IVA, sono soggette alla registrazione in termine fisso (art. 35, comma 10, lett. a).
> Per i contratti di locazione o di affitto stipulati prima del 12.8.2006 e ancora in corso di esecuzione alla data stessa, non registrati perché assoggettati ad IVA sulla base delle disposizioni prima vigenti, le parti devono presentare per la registrazione unapposita dichiarazione. 
> Nella stessa dichiarazione può essere esercitata, ove la locazione abbia ad oggetto beni immobili strumentali, lopzione per limposizione consentita dalla nuova normativa.

  Iniziano i dubbi...
inserito dati nel programma 3.2.0. dell ADE.. in tipo contratto fleggato IN DEROGA per quelli in essere al 040706 visto che scritto c'è già come da istruzioni Ade.
Immobile in leasing che viene sublocato parzialmente . PREMETTO CHE IL CONTRATTO DI SUBLOCAZIONE è STATO COMUNQUE REGISTRATO VERSANDO IMPOSTA FISSA DI  67,00 A MAGGIO 2006 con il codice 109T come detto COMUNICATO Da ADE.
si tratta di un contratto di sublocazione ma all'Ade mi dicono caricare in dati locatore il nome del sublocatore e nel conduttore il nome del subconduttore... 
Se sublocatore è ditta individuale metto dati del COD FISC non la PIVA e residenza del sublocatore e non dove svolge attività. e fin qui dovrebbe essere tutto giusto... chiedo dati catastali a proprietario inserisco canone annuale calcolo imposte registro..... e qui il primo dubbio.
1) GENERA LUI AUTOMATICAMENTE L'F24? E QUANDO E SOPRATTUTTO TRATTANDOSI DI SUBLOCAZIONE NON è CHE GENERA CON CODICE 115T e NON 109T? 
2) Nel codice fiscale soggetto richiedente la registrazione devo mettere il mio che sono l'intermediario che lo trasmette o quello del sublocatore?
3) nel codice fiscale dell'intestatario convenzionato del c/c metto quello del sublocatore .... che per inciso lo copia su tutti gli altri contratti CHE HO SALVATO..... e molti hanno avuto lo stesso problema.
Quando creo il file .xml non lo controlla. 
PUNTO FINALE ho contratto redatto dalla società il 28 agosto 06 periodo loc 010906-31082012 già registrato al 15 settembre 2006 versando già 1% ma all'ADE non mi hanno fatto compilare nulla per opzione IVA in quel periodo e l'avevo richiesto. ora devo fare opzione ma mi ricalcola 1% che ho già versato e mi dice che contratto tipo devo fleggare scritto e non in deroga... E' stato già registrato e pagato tutto! 
Qualcuno è riscito a risolvere??????
Dott.ssa Valeria

----------


## GiacoXp

/a se il contratto era gia registrato prima del 004/07/06 si deve fare la procedura indicata dallla Dott.ssa Cecchetti ossi compilare il modulo reg contratti fleggando la voce IN DEROGA 
oppure si deve fare come indicato da 
vdscri   

> Ho provato la versione 3.2.0 del programma di compilazione dei contratti di locazione e con l'aiuto (un po' scarno) del servizio sms dell'ag. delle Entrate sono arrivato a questo punto:
> I contratti già registrati non devono essere registrati di nuovo
> Occorre versare usando la procedura dei pagamenti successivi per i contratti già registrati
> [BR]
> Per versare l'imposta giusta tuttavia ho dovuto calcolare io il rateo di canone da usare come base imponibile (quello tra il 4/7/06 e la scadenza annuale del contratto) mentre la procedura di nuova registrazione lo calcola in automatico inserendo il canone complessivo annuale

  
grazie ??

----------


## vdscri

> Iniziano i dubbi...
> inserito dati nel programma 3.2.0. dell ADE.. in tipo contratto fleggato IN DEROGA per quelli in essere al 040706 visto che scritto c'è già come da istruzioni Ade.
> Immobile in leasing che viene sublocato parzialmente . PREMETTO CHE IL CONTRATTO DI SUBLOCAZIONE è STATO COMUNQUE REGISTRATO VERSANDO IMPOSTA FISSA DI  67,00 A MAGGIO 2006 con il codice 109T come detto COMUNICATO Da ADE.
> si tratta di un contratto di sublocazione ma all'Ade mi dicono caricare in dati locatore il nome del sublocatore e nel conduttore il nome del subconduttore... 
> Se sublocatore è ditta individuale metto dati del COD FISC non la PIVA e residenza del sublocatore e non dove svolge attività. e fin qui dovrebbe essere tutto giusto... chiedo dati catastali a proprietario inserisco canone annuale calcolo imposte registro..... e qui il primo dubbio.
> 1) GENERA LUI AUTOMATICAMENTE L'F24? E QUANDO E SOPRATTUTTO TRATTANDOSI DI SUBLOCAZIONE NON è CHE GENERA CON CODICE 115T e NON 109T?

  Eventualmente genera il mod. F23, ma per esperienza personale, dato che già registro i contratti di locazione con immobili ad uso abitativo il sistema semplicemente rilascia una ricevuta riepilogativa che contiene gli estremi di registrazione del contratto e gli importi dell'imposta di registro e di bollo assolte virtualmente. Nella ricevuta non indica il codice tributo usato, ma la procedura dovrebbe inoltrare i tributi automaticamente con il codice corretto in base alla scelta del tipo di contratto e/o al tipo di pagamento scelto nelle opzioni iniziali.
In base tuttavia alla risposta che l'Ade mi ha dato attraverso il servizio sms, non si dovrebbe procedere a una nuova registrazione, anche se col flag "in deroga" se il contratto ha già un numero di registrazione precedente, ma si dovrebbe usare la procedura dei pagamenti successivi.   

> 2) Nel codice fiscale soggetto richiedente la registrazione devo mettere il mio che sono l'intermediario che lo trasmette o quello del sublocatore?

  Il soggetto richiedente la registrazione è l'intermediario abilitato a trasmettere le richieste di registrazione attraverso l'applicazione Entratel. Il CF del locatore va messo eventualmente nel campo CF dell'intestatario del c/c convenzionato, se si vogliono addebitare le imposte sul c/c del locatore, altrimenti di nuovo il CF dell'intermediario per addebitarle sul c/c dell'intermediario.  

> 3) nel codice fiscale dell'intestatario convenzionato del c/c metto quello del sublocatore .... che per inciso lo copia su tutti gli altri contratti CHE HO SALVATO..... e molti hanno avuto lo stesso problema.

  Per evitarlo occorre inserire i codici fiscali e poi creare il file .xml, e rifarlo a ciascun contratto, altrimenti usa gli stessi codici fiscali per tutti i file .xml che crea.  

> Quando creo il file .xml non lo controlla.

  Non lo controlla l'applicazione dei contratti di locazione, va fatto controllare dall'applicazione Entratel con la procedura apposita prima di autenticarlo e di inviarlo   

> PUNTO FINALE ho contratto redatto dalla società il 28 agosto 06 periodo loc 010906-31082012 già registrato al 15 settembre 2006 versando già 1% ma all'ADE non mi hanno fatto compilare nulla per opzione IVA in quel periodo e l'avevo richiesto. ora devo fare opzione ma mi ricalcola 1% che ho già versato e mi dice che contratto tipo devo fleggare scritto e non in deroga... E' stato già registrato e pagato tutto! 
> Qualcuno è riscito a risolvere??????
> Dott.ssa Valeria

  L'applicazione per l'invio telematico dei contratti di locazione non permette di inviare solo la dichiarazione per l'opzione IVA, credo che per quello sia necessario rivolgersi all'Agenzia delle Entrate, ufficio locale per chiedere come fare la dichiarazione, che probabilmente va inoltrata a parte. Anche io ho registrato in settembre contratti con oggetto immobili strumentali e ho inserito la dichiarazione in una clausola del contratto, ma se occorre farla a parte è opportuno sentire direttamente l'ADE.  _Ho però un dubbio sull'imposta di bollo: la procedura che permette di inviare i contratti mai registrati con la scelta del flag "in deroga" propone come numero di copie da inviare "1" e applica quindi  14,62 in automatico. E' corretto inviarla così o anche in questo caso le copie da registrare, benché virtuali dato che il testo non va inviato, devono essere almeno 2 come per gli altri contratti?_
Marco

----------


## ferrero

> Eventualmente genera il mod. F23, ma per esperienza personale, dato che già registro i contratti di locazione con immobili ad uso abitativo il sistema semplicemente rilascia una ricevuta riepilogativa che contiene gli estremi di registrazione del contratto e gli importi dell'imposta di registro e di bollo assolte virtualmente. Nella ricevuta non indica il codice tributo usato, ma la procedura dovrebbe inoltrare i tributi automaticamente con il codice corretto in base alla scelta del tipo di contratto e/o al tipo di pagamento scelto nelle opzioni iniziali.
> In base tuttavia alla risposta che l'Ade mi ha dato attraverso il servizio sms, non si dovrebbe procedere a una nuova registrazione, anche se col flag "in deroga" se il contratto ha già un numero di registrazione precedente, ma si dovrebbe usare la procedura dei pagamenti successivi.  
> Il soggetto richiedente la registrazione è l'intermediario abilitato a trasmettere le richieste di registrazione attraverso l'applicazione Entratel. Il CF del locatore va messo eventualmente nel campo CF dell'intestatario del c/c convenzionato, se si vogliono addebitare le imposte sul c/c del locatore, altrimenti di nuovo il CF dell'intermediario per addebitarle sul c/c dell'intermediario. 
> Per evitarlo occorre inserire i codici fiscali e poi creare il file .xml, e rifarlo a ciascun contratto, altrimenti usa gli stessi codici fiscali per tutti i file .xml che crea. 
> Non lo controlla l'applicazione dei contratti di locazione, va fatto controllare dall'applicazione Entratel con la procedura apposita prima di autenticarlo e di inviarlo  
> L'applicazione per l'invio telematico dei contratti di locazione non permette di inviare solo la dichiarazione per l'opzione IVA, credo che per quello sia necessario rivolgersi all'Agenzia delle Entrate, ufficio locale per chiedere come fare la dichiarazione, che probabilmente va inoltrata a parte. Anche io ho registrato in settembre contratti con oggetto immobili strumentali e ho inserito la dichiarazione in una clausola del contratto, ma se occorre farla a parte è opportuno sentire direttamente l'ADE.  _Ho però un dubbio sull'imposta di bollo: la procedura che permette di inviare i contratti mai registrati con la scelta del flag "in deroga" propone come numero di copie da inviare "1" e applica quindi  14,62 in automatico. E' corretto inviarla così o anche in questo caso le copie da registrare, benché virtuali dato che il testo non va inviato, devono essere almeno 2 come per gli altri contratti?_
> Marco

  Ho una marea di dubbi, l'unico di cui sono abbastanza sicura è che nella risoluzione 6.6.2002 n. 175/E è specificato che l'imposta di bollo non si applica sull'atto virtuale inviato al ministero ma soltanto sugli originali che restano alle parti ecco perchè flaggando "in deroga" il programma propone come n. copie da inviare "1". 
Ferrero

----------


## vdscri

> Ho una marea di dubbi, l'unico di cui sono abbastanza sicura è che nella risoluzione 6.6.2002 n. 175/E è specificato che l'imposta di bollo non si applica sull'atto virtuale inviato al ministero ma soltanto sugli originali che restano alle parti ecco perchè flaggando "in deroga" il programma propone come n. copie da inviare "1". 
> Ferrero

   :Big Grin:  Grazie 1000. Almeno è chiaro il principio di applicazione. In teoria le marche da bollo dovrebbero già essere state applicate in origine.

----------


## federico

buonasera a tutti.
ho dei dubbi sulla procedura per esprimere l'opzione per l'imponibilità IVA delle locazioni di immobili strumentali già in essere alla data del 04/07/2006. ho scaricato laversione 3.2.0 del software contratti di locazione. quali sono i passi da seguire a questo punto? 
ringraziando anticipatamente chi vorrà delucidarmi, saluto cordialmente
FEDERICO :Confused:

----------


## vdscri

Seguendo le indicazioni dell'ag. delle entrate per effettuare il pagamento dell'imposta di registro per quei contratti di locazione che hanno per oggetto un immobile strumentale, ma che sono già stati registrati in passato, occorre utilizzare la procedura dei pagamenti successivi.
Se ho ben capito, è stata aggiunta in tale procedura la maschera chiamata "conguaglio d'imposta" in cui si inserirà il canone determinato successivamente alla registrazione e sul quale viene calcolata l'imposta di registro.
I dubbi sono questi: Dato che in questa procedura non c'è la possibilità di inserire l'anno di pagamento immagino che si debba inserire il canone relativo a tutto il periodo per il quale occorre calcolare l'imposta, cioè dal mese di luglio fino alla scadenza annuale del contratto, ma se la scadenza è prima del 30/11 occorre invece effettuare un pagamento complessivo che comprenda anche il rinnovo ad esempio dal 1/8/2006 al 31/07/2007 o occorre fare 2 pagamenti distinti?Quando si riporta il numero di registrazione nella maschera relativa ai conguagli d'imposta c'è spazio solo per 2 cifre nel numero di registrazione, insufficienti per la maggior parte dei numeri di registrazione. Come ovviare? Occorre usare un'altra maschera che non sia quella del conguaglio d'imposta? 
Se qualcuno ha già provveduto a inoltrare questo pagamento richiedo di condividere le proprie esperienze, grazie

----------


## Cristian

CARI COMPAGNI DI SVENTURA, HO LETTO I DUBBI CHE AVETE (ABBIAMO) RIGUARDO LE MODALITA' DI REGISTRAZIONE E DI CALCOLO DELL'IMPOSTA DI REGISTRO SUI CONTRATTI DI LOCAZIONE.
VISTO CHE CI SONO VI AGGIUNGO ANCHE I MIEI:
NEL CASO DI UN CONTRATTO STIPULATO IL 15/08/2005 (CANONE 6000) DA UNA SOCIETA' DI COSTRUZIONI SUL QUALE VA VERSATA L'IMPOSTA DI REGISTRO DEL 2%, IL PROGRAMMA SOGEI CALCOLA UN IMPOSTA DI REGISTRO DI 67 EURO. CREDO SI TRATTI DELL'IMPOSTA PER IL PERIODO 04.07.2006-15.08.2006 (IMPOSTA MINIMA). MA SE E' COSI' DOVREI VERSARE (SEMPRE ENTRO IL 30.11) ANCHE L'ANNUALITA' 15.08.06-15.08.07, PARI A 120 ! E' CORRETTA QUESTA INTERPRETAZIONE?
SE FOSSE COSì I CONTRATTI CON SCADENZA NEI MESI DA LUGLIO A OTTOBRE SONO PENALIZZATI IN QUANTO DEVONO EFFETTUARE 2 PAGAMENTI (DI CUI UNO DI 67 EURO ANCHE SE COPRE UN SOLO MESE DI REGISTRAZIONE (ES. LUGLIO)). 
HO LETTO DA QUALCHE PARTE UINOLTRE CHE I CONTRATTI GIA' REGISTRATI CON IMPOSTA FISSA VANNO REGISTRATI NUOVAMENTE! MA E' POSSIBILE?

----------


## vdscri

> CARI COMPAGNI DI SVENTURA, HO LETTO I DUBBI CHE AVETE (ABBIAMO) RIGUARDO LE MODALITA' DI REGISTRAZIONE E DI CALCOLO DELL'IMPOSTA DI REGISTRO SUI CONTRATTI DI LOCAZIONE.
> VISTO CHE CI SONO VI AGGIUNGO ANCHE I MIEI:
> NEL CASO DI UN CONTRATTO STIPULATO IL 15/08/2005 (CANONE 6000) DA UNA SOCIETA' DI COSTRUZIONI SUL QUALE VA VERSATA L'IMPOSTA DI REGISTRO DEL 2%, IL PROGRAMMA SOGEI CALCOLA UN IMPOSTA DI REGISTRO DI 67 EURO. CREDO SI TRATTI DELL'IMPOSTA PER IL PERIODO 04.07.2006-15.08.2006 (IMPOSTA MINIMA). MA SE E' COSI' DOVREI VERSARE (SEMPRE ENTRO IL 30.11) ANCHE L'ANNUALITA' 15.08.06-15.08.07, PARI A 120 ! E' CORRETTA QUESTA INTERPRETAZIONE?

  Se la procedura per i pagamenti successivi (*conguaglio d'imposta*) funzionasse correttamente e permettesse di inserire il numero di registrazione del contratto per intero direi di no per la prima parte, dato che non trattandosi di un pagamento riferito a una proroga, una risoluzione o una prima registrazione, non si deve applicare l'importo minimo, ma l'importo effettivo che si ottiene applicando l'aliquota del 2% sul rateo di canone. Se si prova a fare un inserimento in quella procedura, scegliendo il tipo di immobile appropriato, il programma calcola l'imposta effettiva, senza importi minimi. Il problema è che gli spazi a disposizione per inserire il numero di registrazione fatta in passato sono solo 2! Quindi non capisco come si possa fare ad inserire correttamente gli estremi di registrazione.
Si potrebbe usare la procedura per i pagamenti successivi prevista per tutti gli altri contratti, ma non so se in questo caso il pagamento venga inoltrato all'ag. delle entrate col codice tributo corretto.
In entrambi i casi comunque ho adottato il principio di non applicare l'imposta minima se si tratta di contratti già registrati, dato che le indicazioni dell'ag. delle entrate che ho ricevuto sono di non rifare una registrazione per i contratti già registrati, ma di usare la procedura dei pagamenti successivi.  

> SE FOSSE COSì I CONTRATTI CON SCADENZA NEI MESI DA LUGLIO A OTTOBRE SONO PENALIZZATI IN QUANTO DEVONO EFFETTUARE 2 PAGAMENTI (DI CUI UNO DI 67 EURO ANCHE SE COPRE UN SOLO MESE DI REGISTRAZIONE (ES. LUGLIO)).

  Secondo questa interpretazione sì   

> HO LETTO DA QUALCHE PARTE UINOLTRE CHE I CONTRATTI GIA' REGISTRATI CON IMPOSTA FISSA VANNO REGISTRATI NUOVAMENTE! MA E' POSSIBILE?

  A questo punto se qualcuno ha l'illuminazione divina ci renda partecipi  :Confused:

----------


## vdscri

Rileggendo le caratteristiche della procedura pagamenti successivi - conguaglio d'imposta, mi è parso che questa possa adattarsi bene alle esigenze dei contratti di leasing, di cui però non ho esperienza, e meno a quelle dei contratti di locazione immobiliare. Qualcuno ha capito che questa procedura sia adatta solo ai contratti di leasing (che magari hanno un numero di registrazione composto solo da 2 cifre)?

----------


## agassi

il plugin "versamenti successivi" è stato fatto anche per ovviare al bug del programma "registrazione contratti" che non prevede (o meglio, prevede ma non elabora) i canoni variabili, come appunto i leasing. 
pertanto andrebbe usato per versare il conguaglio d'imposta nel momento in cui si ha la certezza della rata del canone.  
io fondamentalmente devo registrare una 60ina di contratti di locazione commerciale (tutti già registrati in caso d'uso) e scegliere il regime opzionale IVA. 
Devo registrarli "in deroga" e flaggare la checkbox nel campo AGEVOLAZIONI che dice "contratto con IVA"? confermate questo?

----------


## ferrero

> Rileggendo le caratteristiche della procedura pagamenti successivi - conguaglio d'imposta, mi è parso che questa possa adattarsi bene alle esigenze dei contratti di leasing, di cui però non ho esperienza, e meno a quelle dei contratti di locazione immobiliare. Qualcuno ha capito che questa procedura sia adatta solo ai contratti di leasing (che magari hanno un numero di registrazione composto solo da 2 cifre)?

  Premetto che non ho ancora provato "pagamenti successivi", però leggendo la guida in linea del software si è sembrato di capire che la scheda "conguagli d'imposta" debba essere usato solo per quei canoni non ancora interamente determinati al momento della registrazione del contratto. Pertanto per pagare l'1% su quei contratti che pur soggetti ad Iva sono stati registrati prima del 04/07/06 (con pagamento imp.registro in misura fissa) bisogna utilizzare la scheda "annualità successive" con possibilità quindi di indicare il n. di registrazione con più di 2 cifre (ho esposto questo quesito a 3 diverse sedi delle Agenzie delle Entrate e mi hanno confermato quanto sopra).
Ditemi cosa ne pensate! Ferrero

----------


## agassi

già, concordo! 
in annualità successive vanno inoltre calcolate le imposte di quei contratti che son già stati registrati e per i quali non si desidera optare per il regime iva.

----------


## vdscri

> Premetto che non ho ancora provato "pagamenti successivi", però leggendo la guida in linea del software si è sembrato di capire che la scheda "conguagli d'imposta" debba essere usato solo per quei canoni non ancora interamente determinati al momento della registrazione del contratto. Pertanto per pagare l'1% su quei contratti che pur soggetti ad Iva sono stati registrati prima del 04/07/06 (con pagamento imp.registro in misura fissa) bisogna utilizzare la scheda "annualità successive" con possibilità quindi di indicare il n. di registrazione con più di 2 cifre (ho esposto questo quesito a 3 diverse sedi delle Agenzie delle Entrate e mi hanno confermato quanto sopra).
> Ditemi cosa ne pensate! Ferrero

  Se c'è un'interpretazione unanime di 3 sedi dell'ag. entrate comincio a pensare che quella sia la procedura giusta, ed era anche quella che ritenevo corretta fin dall'inizio. Ma a questo punto sorge un altro dubbio: per i contratti che hanno scadenza annuale tra il 4/7 e il 30/11 occorre fare 2 pagamenti di cui uno tra il 4/7 e la scadenza e l'altro come rinnovo per l'annualità successiva? Ad esempio: per un contratto scadente il 31/8 occorre pagare prima l'imposta relativa al periodo 4/7 - 31/8 con annualità di riferimento 2005 e poi il rinnovo dal 1/9/06 al 31/8/07 con annualità di riferimento 2006? In questo modo, dato che il flag "in deroga" è presente solo nella registrazione iniziale dei contratti e non nei pagamenti successivi, come si può comunicare che si tratta di contratti per immobili strumentali già registrati e non rischiare che vengano interpretati come ritardi nei versamenti, per i quali si dovrebbero calcolare le relative sanzioni?

----------


## gaspare5127

Scusate, ma se utilizzo la funzione "pagamenti successivi" come faccio materialmente ad esprimere l'opzione per l'assoggetamento ad IVA ??? :Mad:

----------


## vdscri

> Scusate, ma se utilizzo la funzione "pagamenti successivi" come faccio materialmente ad esprimere l'opzione per l'assoggetamento ad IVA ???

  Si sceglie indicando nel menù a tendina sulla destra che riporta: oggetto locazione. Occorre indicare che tipo di immobile è oggetto del contratto per il quale si sta effettuando il pagamento: 10 - Locazione immobili IVA

----------


## gaspare5127

Grazie per la delucidazione.
Resta tuttavia il fatto che, mentre la scadenza si avvicina, ci sia ancora poca chiarezza su questo adempimento.
Non si capisce perchè in sede di presentazione della nuova versione dei programmi delle locazioni si faccia riferimento alla possibilità di effettuare l'opzione solo allorchè viene trattata l'applicazione "registrazione telematica" e non anche quando si trattano le novità dell'applicazione "pagamenti successivi alla registrazione". :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GiacoXp

> Se c'&#232; un'interpretazione unanime di 3 sedi dell'ag. entrate comincio a pensare che quella sia la procedura giusta, ed era anche quella che ritenevo corretta fin dall'inizio. Ma a questo punto sorge un altro dubbio: per i contratti che hanno scadenza annuale tra il 4/7 e il 30/11 occorre fare 2 pagamenti di cui uno tra il 4/7 e la scadenza e l'altro come rinnovo per l'annualit&#224; successiva? Ad esempio: per un contratto scadente il 31/8 occorre pagare prima l'imposta relativa al periodo 4/7 - 31/8 con annualit&#224; di riferimento 2005 e poi il rinnovo dal 1/9/06 al 31/8/07 con annualit&#224; di riferimento 2006? In questo modo, dato che il flag "in deroga" &#232; presente solo nella registrazione iniziale dei contratti e non nei pagamenti successivi, come si pu&#242; comunicare che si tratta di contratti per immobili strumentali gi&#224; registrati e non rischiare che vengano interpretati come ritardi nei versamenti, per i quali si dovrebbero calcolare le relative sanzioni?

  
Scusate ma quindi non si usa l'opzione IN DEROGA ma si utilizza l'opzione di annualit&#224; successive ma che importo si deve mettere ? Dal 04/07/06 alla scadenza annuale del contratto ??? 
scusate ma dove c'&#232; numero di copie per un contratto che era stato registrato prima del 04/07/06 voi quante copie mettete ?
E per un contratto da registrare quante ne mettete di copie ?? 
Se sapete qualcosa rispondetemi grazie ... sono disperto

----------


## ferrero

> Se c'è un'interpretazione unanime di 3 sedi dell'ag. entrate comincio a pensare che quella sia la procedura giusta, ed era anche quella che ritenevo corretta fin dall'inizio. Ma a questo punto sorge un altro dubbio: per i contratti che hanno scadenza annuale tra il 4/7 e il 30/11 occorre fare 2 pagamenti di cui uno tra il 4/7 e la scadenza e l'altro come rinnovo per l'annualità successiva? Ad esempio: per un contratto scadente il 31/8 occorre pagare prima l'imposta relativa al periodo 4/7 - 31/8 con annualità di riferimento 2005 e poi il rinnovo dal 1/9/06 al 31/8/07 con annualità di riferimento 2006? In questo modo, dato che il flag "in deroga" è presente solo nella registrazione iniziale dei contratti e non nei pagamenti successivi, come si può comunicare che si tratta di contratti per immobili strumentali già registrati e non rischiare che vengano interpretati come ritardi nei versamenti, per i quali si dovrebbero calcolare le relative sanzioni?

  a parer mio, registrando "in deroga" il contratto con scad. 31/08/06 l'AE attribuisce un numero ed una serie; in sede di pagamento successivo scad. 31/08/07 viene riportato sulla mappata quel determinato numero e serie che identifica quel particolare contratto registrato x l'appunto in deroga. Può essere un ragionamento logico?

----------


## vdscri

> a parer mio, registrando "in deroga" il contratto con scad. 31/08/06 l'AE attribuisce un numero ed una serie; in sede di pagamento successivo scad. 31/08/07 viene riportato sulla mappata quel determinato numero e serie che identifica quel particolare contratto registrato x l'appunto in deroga. Può essere un ragionamento logico?

  Per i contratti ancora da registrare sì, ma per quelli che hanno già un numero di registrazione precedente, su mia richiesta l'ag. delle entrate mi ha informato che non devo procedere a una nuova registrazione, ancorché in deroga, ma devo usare la procedura dei pagamenti successivi. In conseguenza a questo ritengo di dover inserire il numero di registrazione a suo tempo assegnato e indicare il canone sul quale applicare l'imposta per il periodo tra il 4/7/06 e la scadenza annuale del contratto. Quando questa però cade come nell'esempio fatto il 31/8, immagino di dover fare 2 pagamenti riferiti ai periodi per i quali viene calcolata l'imposta, cioè: 4/7/06 - 31/8/06 e rinnovo annuale per il periodo 1/9/06 - 31/08/07. Ora facendo questo, devo scrivere nel campo "anno del pagamento" necessariamente 2005 per il primo periodo, e 2006 per il rinnovo annuale, per distinguere i 2 periodi. Il dubbio quindi era dato dal fatto che pagando in questo modo ci potesse essere confusione sul fatto che c'è un forte ritardo (con conseguenti sanzioni e interessi) per il pagamento dell'anno 2005, mentre ovviamente non è questo il caso di un ritardato pagamento. Spero che l'indicazione del tipo di immobile sia sufficiente a far capire che tipo di pagamento successivo si sta effettuando.

----------


## vdscri

> Scusate ma quindi non si usa l'opzione IN DEROGA ma si utilizza l'opzione di annualità successive ma che importo si deve mettere ? Dal 04/07/06 alla scadenza annuale del contratto ???

  Risposta del servizio sms Fisconline del 07/11/06 ore 14.06: _Gentile contribuente, le imposte dei contratti già registrati vanno inoltrate con la procedura dei pagamenti successivi. Cordiali saluti._
A logica *dovrebbe* essere indicata come base imponibile il canone di locazione percepito dal 4/7/06 alla data di scadenza annuale del contratto, secondo quello che prevede il decreto.   

> scusate ma dove c'è numero di copie per un contratto che era stato registrato prima del 04/07/06 voi quante copie mettete ?
> E per un contratto da registrare quante ne mettete di copie ??

  Risposta del servizio sms Fisconline del 11/11/06 ore 11.46: _Per la registrazione telematica dei contratti di locazione può essere registrata anche una sola copia del contratto._
Non dice però nulla riguardo le copie che restano alle parti. In teoria per quelle le marche da bollo dovrebbero essere già state applicate in origine.
Se qualcuno può confermare, tutto è gradito.

----------


## Bibolo

quindi, fatemi capire, io ho un contratto stipulato il 9/9/05 mai registrato perchè assogettato al regime iva, ora devo registrarlo, immagino di dover usare la prima registrazione, ma come devo comportarmi per il primo anno, che andrebbe quindi dal 9/9/05 al 9/9/06? gli importi vanno inseriti al netto o al lordo iva?

----------


## vdscri

> quindi, fatemi capire, io ho un contratto stipulato il 9/9/05 mai registrato perchè assogettato al regime iva, ora devo registrarlo, immagino di dover usare la prima registrazione, ma come devo comportarmi per il primo anno, che andrebbe quindi dal 9/9/05 al 9/9/06? gli importi vanno inseriti al netto o al lordo iva?

  Quella stranamente è una cosa che hanno semplificato in tutto questo bailamme: se si inseriscono le date *effettive* di inizio e fine contratto e come canone a mio modesto parere quello al netto id iva, il programma calcola automaticamente il rateo d'imposta per il periodo tra il 4/7/06 e la scadenza annuale del contratto. Ovviamente una volta avuto il numero di registrazione ritengo che si debba procedere al pagamento del rinnovo, dato che è passata anche la scadenza per quello

----------


## Bibolo

> Quella stranamente è una cosa che hanno semplificato in tutto questo bailamme: se si inseriscono le date *effettive* di inizio e fine contratto e come canone a mio modesto parere quello al netto id iva, il programma calcola automaticamente il rateo d'imposta per il periodo tra il 4/7/06 e la scadenza annuale del contratto. Ovviamente una volta avuto il numero di registrazione ritengo che si debba procedere al pagamento del rinnovo, dato che è passata anche la scadenza per quello

  il caso che ho ad esame per&#242; &#232; un po' pi&#249; complicato, perch&#232; dal 9/9/05 al 31/12/05 avevo un importo per il canone mensile; a decorrere dal 31/12 tale importo &#232; stato aumentato, quindi ho due importi diversi e nella sezione non so quale mettere, non posso neanche mettere la somma dei canoni e indicarla come riferita all'intera durata del contratto perch&#232; in realt&#224; esso dura fino al 8/9/2011, quindi che cosa mi consgliate di fare?

----------


## naomo

tanto per aumentare la confusione una collega è andata ad un incontro dell'ADE di padova e le hanno risposto che i contratti già registrati vanno registrati ex novo e quindi niente proced. pagamenti successivi 
scommetto che se faccio la stessa domanda mi rispondono in un altro modo ancora 
inoltre le è stato riferito che il programma non calcola correttamente certi ratei quindi bisogna aspettare un aggiornamento che dovrebbe arrivare entro il 29/11 :Big Grin:   
non è divertente tutto ciò? 
per chiudere: 
ho 2 contratti di locaz. di imm. abitativi locati da un'immobiliare e regolarmente registrati un anno fa 
ho provato ad inserirli per la registrazione "in deroga" ma non me lo consente, mi costringe ad inviare tutto il testo 
essendo vicino al punto di fusione cerebrale, qualcuno mi sa dire perchè?

----------


## vdscri

:EEK!:  
dopo questa mi astengo da ogni commento. Semplicemente sconvolge tutto il mio castello (di carte?)

----------


## federico

domani ho l'appuntamento con il funzionario Ade per chiarire alcuni (molti) dubbi sulla procedura da seguire per esprimere l'opzione per continuare ad applicare l'iva alle locazioni di immobili strumentali. vediamo come va, speriamo bene. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vdscri

> domani ho l'appuntamento con il funzionario Ade per chiarire alcuni (molti) dubbi sulla procedura da seguire per esprimere l'opzione per continuare ad applicare l'iva alle locazioni di immobili strumentali. vediamo come va, speriamo bene.

   :Big Grin:  Ottimo, tienici informati per favore. Se puoi chiedi anche cosa dobbiamo fare di questi benedetti contratti già registrati in tassa fissa, se vanno registrati di nuovo oppure no.
Grazie!!

----------


## Cristian

Oggi sono andato all'ADE di ????????? per chiedere chiarimenti.
Mi presento allo sportello dell'ufficio di registro: domanda "i contratti di locazione abitativi effettuati da una societa' immobiliare e gia' registrati con versamento dell'imposta fissa si devono registrare nuovamente?"
Risposta: "no so, bisogna mandarli telematicamente..pagare l'1%, ...ma mi no so ste novità. va da quea la via..". Grazie lo stesso.
Mi reco nello sportello indicatomi. Rivolgo la stessa domanda. Risposta "io mi occupo di successioni, non posso star qui a rispondere a quste domande.. comunque aspetti.." dopo 10 minuti torna con la stampa della circolare del ministero. Gli da una letta veloce.. "mah secondo me bisogna registrarli nuovamente perchè la 1a registrazione era servita solo per dare al contratto una data fissa, mentre per agganciare poi i pagamenti successivi è necessario registrarli la prima volta versando l'imposta percentuale....si deve usare il programma per la reistrazione nn quello dei pagamenti successivi..."
AIUTOOOOOOO!

----------


## franky1977

Per continuare con i problemi, vi dico la mia esperienza in merito:
Il sole 24 ore e Pratica Fiscale Ipsoa dicono a + riprese che i contratti di locazione in essere al 4 luglio 2006 vanno registrazioni telematicamente nella schermata della prima registrazione e non come pagamenti successivi.
Ipsoa aggiunge che bisogna metterli in deroga, infatti in deroga non stampa un nuovo contratto, altrimenti come scritto stamperà un nuovo contratto contravvenendo alle regole stabilite dalle parti.
Inoltre ho telefonato 2 volte al numero verde dell'Agenzia delle Entrate e mi hanno risposto che i contratti ante 4 luglio 2006 andavano sotto prima registrazione, in quanto si deve intendere come prima registrazione telematica.
Infatti l'opzione in deroga presente in quella schermata è stata aggiunta nella nuova versione del software (3.2) proprio per queste specifiche finalità.
Il problema al quale non riesco a trovare soluzione è per quei contratti che hanno scadenza succesiva al 4 luglio 2006 ma precedente al 30 ottobre 2006, ovvero per quei contratti cui il rinnovo dell'annualità è già scaduta alla data odierna.
Che fare????
Ciao e che Dio ci aiuti o meglio ci salvi!!!!!

----------


## Cristian

Il problema al quale non riesco a trovare soluzione è per quei contratti che hanno scadenza succesiva al 4 luglio 2006 ma precedente al 30 ottobre 2006, ovvero per quei contratti cui il rinnovo dell'annualità è già scaduta alla data odierna.
Che fare???? 
Le indicazioni ricevute dall'ADE in questo caso sono quelle di:
1 - Registrare con il programma "registrazione" il contratto versando l'imposta per il periodo 04/7/2006 - scadenza annuale (con imposta minima di 67 euro).
2 - Attraverso il programma "pagamenti successivi", citando il numero del contratto appena registrato (quindi dopo aver scaricato la ricevuta di registrazione), versare l'annualità che va dalla scadenza 2006 alla scadenza 2007.
SIGH!

----------


## vdscri

Stamattina finalmente sono riuscito a contattare il call center dell'ADE dove mi hanno confermato che, contrariamente a quanto mi era stato detto col servizio sms in precedenza, i contratti di locazione già registrati in tassa fissa in precedenza *vanno registrati di nuovo con l'apposita procedura, selezionando l'opzione "in deroga"*.
Se poi c'è una scadenza intermedia tra il 4/7/06 e il 30/10/07 una volta ottenuto il nuovo numero di registrazione si procederà al pagamento con la procedura dei pagamenti successivi per il rinnovo dell'annualità *senza prevedere sanzioni interessi o aggravi*.
Speriamo che questa sia la versione definitiva della questione...
Purtroppo in questo modo la nuova registrazione comporta un'imposta minima di  67,00 e il pagamento di un bollo virtuale minimo di  14,62.

----------


## Bibolo

ma nel mio caso che il contratto dura 6 anni per i primi tre mesi avevpo un canone di 800€ poi passato a 1000€ e passibile di ulteriori adattamenti causa istat, come devo indicare il canone di locazione? non posso considerare la somma di quelli del primo anno, perch&#232; se li metto come canone complessivo sembra che sia riferito a tutta la durata del contratto cosa che invece non &#232;, quindi, come fare?

----------


## franky1977

Scusate ma è specificato a + parti che sui contratti telematici inviati all'agenzia non c'è bisogno di bollo. Il bollo va solo sui contratti delle parti, in questo caso essendo già registrato (in caso d'uso) con i bolli, deve essere flaggata l'opzione "esente da bollo". 
Vorrei poi affermare che è davvero assurdo che per i contratti in scadenza fino al 30/10/2006 bisogna procedere a 2 registrazioni (una come prima regist ed una come pagamento successivo). Io ho 150 contratti da registrare e mi sembra davvero incredibile. Il mio lavoro si duplicherebbe e soprattuto il software deve essere ancora integrato..... dovrò fare tutto in una settimana???? Ma diamo i numeri????? :Frown:   :Frown:   :Mad:   :Frown:

----------


## vdscri

> Scusate ma è specificato a + parti che sui contratti telematici inviati all'agenzia non c'è bisogno di bollo. Il bollo va solo sui contratti delle parti, in questo caso essendo già registrato (in caso d'uso) con i bolli, deve essere flaggata l'opzione "esente da bollo". 
> Vorrei poi affermare che è davvero assurdo che per i contratti in scadenza fino al 30/10/2006 bisogna procedere a 2 registrazioni (una come prima regist ed una come pagamento successivo). Io ho 150 contratti da registrare e mi sembra davvero incredibile. Il mio lavoro si duplicherebbe e soprattuto il software deve essere ancora integrato..... dovrò fare tutto in una settimana???? Ma diamo i numeri?????

  Per l'imposta di bollo effettivamente ho letto anch'io che deve essere presente solo sulle copie che le parti già hanno, quindi si può flaggare l'opzione "esente da bollo" (speriamo bene) che neanche avevo visto in mezzo a tutto il caos che c'era.
Per il resto per quanto anche io trovi assurda e complicata la cosa temo che la procedura agisca da sola, perché se si inseriscono le date effettive di inizio e fine contratto e l'importo del canone annuo viene calcolato il rateo d'imposta dal 4/7 alla scadenza annuale del contratto e non anche fino alla scadenza successiva.

----------


## franky1977

:Cool:  Non era più semplice prevedere, in fase di programmazione del software, la problematica dei contratti con scadenza successiva al 04/06 ma precedente alla data di uscita del software??? Era tanto difficile immaginare il problema? Possono mai pretendere che noi registriamo due volte lo stesso contratto, raddoppiando il lavoro??
Inoltre nessuno al call center nè all'agenzia sa bene come fare! Lo stesso sole 24 ore e ipsoa affermano dell'esistenza di tale problematica e non sanno ancora dare una soluzione; ma in questo clima di marasma generale e visto che ormai siamo al 16 (quindi abbiamo perso 15 dei 30 giorni disponibili) sarebbe tanto anomalo pensare un rinvio fino al 31/12/06???
O forse sarebbe la cosa + sensata da fare al momento in queste circostanze?
Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza!
Poi tra F24, dichiarazioni, contratti di locazione e quant'altro, ormai occore una persona sullo studio che faccia solo questo. Anche perchè c'è da seguire la registrazione, le ricevute, la fascicolazione, le deleghe e autorizzazioni (per gli f24 c'è doppia ricevuta), e tutto questo per cosa???? Un bel 50 cent dal fisco.... ah grazie, cos' dal nervosismo mi pago anche la camomilla!
Tanto al cliente chi glielo dice che deve pagare tali operazioni? Il servizio di solito è tutto incluso! L'ADE si libera esternalizzando i propri compiti e noi come sempre, lavoriamo gratis per loro!
Scusate lo sfogo, ma ci voleva proprio!!! :Cool:

----------


## ferrero

Signori Avete Da Fare Questa Sera??? Cancellate Tutti Gli Impegni Perche Occorre Studiarsi La Circolare 33/e Apparsa Oggi Sul Sito Dell'ade In Merito Alla Registrazione Telematica Dei Contratti!
Buon Lavoro E Speriamo Sia Di Aiuto!!

----------


## naomo

evviva la circolare! 
a quando la versione 3.2.1 del programma annunciata dall'ade di pd entro il 29.11? 
a quando un servizio ricovero commercialisti esauriti? 
nessuno mi sa dire perchè non posso registrare "in deroga" (senza testo) dei contratti di locaz.imm.abitativi già registrati ante 4/7? il programma me lo impedisce...  :Confused:

----------


## franky1977

Al punto 6.1 della circolare c'è tutto quello che ci interessava: 
....."qualora l'annualità in corso al 4 luglio venga a scadere in data antecedente alla registrazione del contratto (1-30 novembre), occorre FARSI CARICO ANCHE del versamento dell'imposta relativa alla annualità succesiva".... "In tale ipotesi, poichè il ritardato adempimento dell'obbligo di versamento non è imputabile alla condotta delle parti contraenti, bensì alle determinazioni del citato provvedimento, non sono dovuti sanzioni e interessi" 
Quindi dobbiamo farci carico di fare 2 registrazioni.... uh grazie mille!!! e ce lo dicono il 16 sera....uh grazie ancora!!! 
Risolto inoltre, come già avevo scritto più su, il problema del bollo: alla pag. 15 della circolare dice che per i contratti già registrati al 4 luglio 2006 con l'imposta di registro in misura fissa devono essere nuovamente registrati ma non è dovuta l'imposta di bollo. 
Dopo questa bella circolare, mi sa che mi chiudo in studio per 15 giorni e non esco più, da 150 registrazioni me ne diventano almeno 250. IUHHHHH

----------


## vdscri

> Al punto 6.1 della circolare c'è tutto quello che ci interessava: 
> ....."qualora l'annualità in corso al 4 luglio venga a scadere in data antecedente alla registrazione del contratto (1-30 novembre), occorre FARSI CARICO ANCHE del versamento dell'imposta relativa alla annualità succesiva".... "In tale ipotesi, poichè il ritardato adempimento dell'obbligo di versamento non è imputabile alla condotta delle parti contraenti, bensì alle determinazioni del citato provvedimento, non sono dovuti sanzioni e interessi" 
> Quindi dobbiamo farci carico di fare 2 registrazioni.... uh grazie mille!!! e ce lo dicono il 16 sera....uh grazie ancora!!!

  E capisco che abbiano messo anche la parola fine ad eventuali aggiornamenti che permettano il pagamento in un'unica soluzione.
Che gentili!

----------


## CARMINE FLAVIO5166

Buona Sera A Tutti, Io Ho Questo Problema.
Sto Preparando 2 File Con 2 Contratti Con Decorrenza Uno 1/7/99 E L'altro 1/6/99.
Il Programma Per Quanto Riguarda Il Primo (1/7/99)mi Calcola Un'imposta Di Registro Pari A 67 (minimo) Qualunque Sia La Cifra Immessa!!!per Quanto Riguarda Il 2° Contratto (1/6/99) Invece Calcola L'imposta Prendendo Il Canone Annuo Rapportandolo Ai Mesi Dal 4/7/06 Al 31/05/2007 E Moltiplicandolo Per 1%.
Qualcuno Sa Dirmi Quale E' La Differenza Tra Il Primo (decorrenza 1/7/99 )e Il Secondo (decorrenza 1/6/99) Considerando Che Se Si Prova A Mettere Lo Stesso Canone Annuale Per Il Secondo Fa Il Calcolo Giusto E Per Il Primo Calcola Solo L'imposta Di 67 Euro?
Spero Di Essere Stato Chiaro (almeno Quanto Le Istruzioni A Questo Maledetto Software!!!!)
Buona Serata.

----------


## vdscri

> Buona Sera A Tutti, Io Ho Questo Problema.
> Sto Preparando 2 File Con 2 Contratti Con Decorrenza Uno 1/7/99 E L'altro 1/6/99.
> Il Programma Per Quanto Riguarda Il Primo (1/7/99)mi Calcola Un'imposta Di Registro Pari A 67 (minimo) Qualunque Sia La Cifra Immessa!!!per Quanto Riguarda Il 2° Contratto (1/6/99) Invece Calcola L'imposta Prendendo Il Canone Annuo Rapportandolo Ai Mesi Dal 4/7/06 Al 31/05/2007 E Moltiplicandolo Per 1%.
> Qualcuno Sa Dirmi Quale E' La Differenza Tra Il Primo (decorrenza 1/7/99 )e Il Secondo (decorrenza 1/6/99) Considerando Che Se Si Prova A Mettere Lo Stesso Canone Annuale Per Il Secondo Fa Il Calcolo Giusto E Per Il Primo Calcola Solo L'imposta Di 67 Euro?
> Spero Di Essere Stato Chiaro (almeno Quanto Le Istruzioni A Questo Maledetto Software!!!!)
> Buona Serata.

  Quello che mi viene in mente per il primo contratto è che sia stata immessa una data di scadenza molto ravvicinata al 1/7 per cui calcola un rateo d'imposta molto basso anche per cifre di canone alte, quindi applica l'imposta minima di  67

----------


## federico

incontro con ade del 16/11, prima che fosse emanata sul sito circolare.
addetto molto disponibile, ma purtroppo grandi dubbi anche da parte sua riguardo l'opzione iva per gli imm.strumentali x natur;, per esempio non mi ha detto della "doppia" registrazione dei contratti con scad. post 04/07/06! ( di cui peraltro dubito (!!!??)in merito allo svolgimento pratico della procedura). ha chiarito però l'esenzione da bollo, flaggando su dati generali "contratto esente da bollo", per quei contratti registrati volontariamente in origine con importi fissi. mi ha proposto una risp. molto vaga, dicendo "la seguirà il software passo passo" per quanto concerne il caso che ho in studio di un contratto locaz.commerciale stipulato data 1/06/2000 rinnovabile tacitamente anno dopo anno. il dubbio che mi rimane è ancora questo: quali date inserisco nei campi inizio e fine contratto, forse 01/06/2006- 31/05/2007? buon lavoro a tutti. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Cool:

----------


## ferrero

> incontro con ade del 16/11, prima che fosse emanata sul sito circolare.
> addetto molto disponibile, ma purtroppo grandi dubbi anche da parte sua riguardo l'opzione iva per gli imm.strumentali x natur;, per esempio non mi ha detto della "doppia" registrazione dei contratti con scad. post 04/07/06! ( di cui peraltro dubito (!!!??)in merito allo svolgimento pratico della procedura). ha chiarito però l'esenzione da bollo, flaggando su dati generali "contratto esente da bollo", per quei contratti registrati volontariamente in origine con importi fissi. mi ha proposto una risp. molto vaga, dicendo "la seguirà il software passo passo" per quanto concerne il caso che ho in studio di un contratto locaz.commerciale stipulato data 1/06/2000 rinnovabile tacitamente anno dopo anno. il dubbio che mi rimane è ancora questo: quali date inserisco nei campi inizio e fine contratto, forse 01/06/2006- 31/05/2007? buon lavoro a tutti.

  io ho anche una serie di contratti che scadono ogni anno ormai da diverso tempoe mi sono orientata come nell'esempio proposto: un contratto stipulato nel 2000 che si rinnova automaticamente tutti gli anni quindi sul software AdE indicher&#242; 01/06/2006 - 31/05/2007.

----------


## CARMINE FLAVIO5166

Sono Riuscito Dopo Un Giorno Intero A Contattare Il Call Center Agenzia Entrate (torino) Il Quale Era Gia' Al Corrente Dell'errore Del Software Nel Caso Di Contratti Con Decorrenza 1/7/99 - 30/06/2011 E Mi Ha Riferito Che Altre Persone Hanno Fatto La Stessa Segnalazione E Che Il Malfunzionamento E' Stato Segnalato A Roma E Pertanto Probabilmente Arrivera' Aggiornamento Al Software. Il Software, Pertanto,  Nel Caso Di Un Contratto Con Decorrenza 1/7/ Di Qualunque Anno E Durata 6+6 Fa Versare (a Mio Avviso Sbagliando) L'importo Di 67 Euro A Prescindere Dall'importo Del Canone (ho Fatto La Prova Con Canone Annuo Di 8 Mila,18mila , 28 Mila E 1 Milione E 28 Mila Euro!!!)
Attenzione!!!!!
Buon Lavoro A Tutti.

----------


## Caronte

salve a tutti,
infatti anche a me stessa cosa:
2 contratti:
uno decorrenza 01/04/2002 - 31/03/2008 l'importo viene calcolato giusto (rateo di mesi)
l'altro 01/07/2005 - 30/06/2011 che dovrebbe essere per intero (12 mesi) calcola solo 67€.... il bello &#232; che facendo una prova di validazione per l'invio con Entratel ..scarta il file, con dicitura "imposta di registro inferiore a quanto dovuto"  :Big Grin:   
a questo punto non resta che aspettare l'aggiornamento al software, sperando che non arrivi il 29/11...

----------


## federico

> io ho anche una serie di contratti che scadono ogni anno ormai da diverso tempoe mi sono orientata come nell'esempio proposto: un contratto stipulato nel 2000 che si rinnova automaticamente tutti gli anni quindi sul software AdE indicher&#242; 01/06/2006 - 31/05/2007.

  a questo punto non so più se proseguire con l'inserimento dei contratti nel software 3.2.0, oppure aspettare la versione aggiornata! 
sperando sempre di aver a disposizione del tempo che, come sappiamo, più ci avviciniamo al 30 novembre più diventa bene prezioso e raro!!

----------


## Caronte

> a questo punto non so più se proseguire con l'inserimento dei contratti nel software 3.2.0, oppure aspettare la versione aggiornata! 
> sperando sempre di aver a disposizione del tempo che, come sappiamo, più ci avviciniamo al 30 novembre più diventa bene prezioso e raro!!

  la 3.2.0 ha una funzione "importazione contratti versioni precedenti" quindi forse è conveniente per guadagnare tempo immettere i contratti e poi importarli nella nuova versione, che speriamo arrivi presto! (sperando che poi ricalcoli automaticamente l'importo corretto della tassa di registro....)

----------


## vdscri

Ho provato anche io a creare un file .xml per un contratto che ha decorrenza 01/06/2002 e scadenza 31/05/2008.
Una volta sottoposto a controllo con Entratel il file l'esito ha avuto le seguenti indicazioni  :EEK!:  :  *Errori che non comportano lo scarto del contratto: 
B107 - Importo dell'imposta di bollo autoliquidata minore dell'importo dovuto
B026 - Importo dell'imposta di bollo omesso*  
Speriamo che queste indicazioni siano previste...
La circolare 33 &#232; abbastanza chiara in merito all'imposta di bollo, ma lo capir&#224; anche la procedura?

----------


## GiacoXp

> Al punto 6.1 della circolare c'è tutto quello che ci interessava: 
> ....."qualora l'annualità in corso al 4 luglio venga a scadere in data antecedente alla registrazione del contratto (1-30 novembre), occorre FARSI CARICO ANCHE del versamento dell'imposta relativa alla annualità succesiva".... "In tale ipotesi, poichè il ritardato adempimento dell'obbligo di versamento non è imputabile alla condotta delle parti contraenti, bensì alle determinazioni del citato provvedimento, non sono dovuti sanzioni e interessi" 
> Quindi dobbiamo farci carico di fare 2 registrazioni.... uh grazie mille!!! e ce lo dicono il 16 sera....uh grazie ancora!!! 
> Risolto inoltre, come già avevo scritto più su, il problema del bollo: alla pag. 15 della circolare dice che per i contratti già registrati al 4 luglio 2006 con l'imposta di registro in misura fissa devono essere nuovamente registrati ma non è dovuta l'imposta di bollo. 
> Dopo questa bella circolare, mi sa che mi chiudo in studio per 15 giorni e non esco più, da 150 registrazioni me ne diventano almeno 250. IUHHHHH

  Vediamo se ho capito bene 
praticamente dobbiamo fare dal 04/07 alla scadenza annuale del contratto prima del periodo 01/11/-30/11 e poi con l'opzione annualità successive fare l'anno successiovo ? 
Si -No ? 
grazie

----------


## franky1977

> Vediamo se ho capito bene 
> praticamente dobbiamo fare dal 04/07 alla scadenza annuale del contratto prima del periodo 01/11/-30/11 e poi con l'opzione annualit&#224; successive fare l'anno successiovo ? 
> Si -No ? 
> grazie

  Tu imposta solo le date di inizio e fine del contratto ed il software automaticamente ti calcoler&#224; il rateo dal 04/07/06 fino alla ultima scadenza prossima. Se questa cade nel periodo fino al 30/10. Una volta registrato otterai un numero di registrazione che dovrai utilizzare per effettuare il pagamento successivo, visto che i contratti con scadenza entro 30/10 ormai sono da rinnovare nuovamente. 
Spero di essere stato chiaro.
Ciao

----------


## federico

anche a me stesso problema nella creazione del file .xml
ho ancora dubbi sulla procedura per quei casi in cui la scadenza cade prima del periodo 01/11-30/11. devo fare materialmente un secondo file, un rinnovo, cosa?
buon lavoro a tutti.

----------


## ferrero

devi fare un "pagamento successivo" indicando il numero di registrazione assegnato con il primo invio. L'ufficio locale dell'AdE mi ha detto che &#232; possibile provvedere al pagamento dell'1% per il futuro anche semplicemente pagando con F23 cartaceo e citando nel campo "estremi dell'atto" l'anno 2006 ed il suddetto n. di registrazione (sar&#224; vero?). 
Stamattina ho provveduto a inviare un file xml.....indovinate: x quei contratti gi&#224; in precedenza registrati (x i quali ho flaggato "esente da bollo) il diagnostico mi dice "errore B026 importo bollo omesso"!! Per fortuna non &#232; un errore bloccante quindi potrei spedire lo stesso....aspetto un'eventuale nuova versione del 3.2.0

----------


## Anita

Buongiorno sono nuova..
Devo chiedere un'informazione a chiunque lo sappia..
se io ho delle società che in questo momento non hanno contratti in essere, ho letto sul sole24ore che bisonga dare l'opzione per l'imponibilità lo stesso, tramite modello cartaceo presentandolo all'ufficio dell'agenzia dell' entrate competente.. voi sapete di qualche fac-simile?

----------


## Bibolo

da uello che ho capito io non esiste alcun modello per la comunicazione, ma solo la registrazione via telematica in ui puoi inserire l&#236;opzione, cmq, sono passibile di smentita, visto che di certezze ce ne sono ben poche al momento.  
Cmq, ho una domanda anch'io, come si deve calcolare lo sconto del 1.25% se si paga la registrazione per l'intera durata del contratto, l'importo calcolato dal programma &#232; al netto o la lordo dello sconto?

----------


## franky1977

E' appena uscita la versione 3.2.1. Speriamo bene. 
Ecco il link: http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...e+di+pagamento 
Speriamo che risolva molti dei nostri problemi.
A dopo per i commenti.
Ciao :Smile:

----------


## ferrero

> da uello che ho capito io non esiste alcun modello per la comunicazione, ma solo la registrazione via telematica in ui puoi inserire l&#236;opzione, cmq, sono passibile di smentita, visto che di certezze ce ne sono ben poche al momento.  
> Cmq, ho una domanda anch'io, come si deve calcolare lo sconto del 1.25% se si paga la registrazione per l'intera durata del contratto, l'importo calcolato dal programma &#232; al netto o la lordo dello sconto?

  Il programma calcola in automatico lo sconto cliccando l'opzione intera durata cmq l'1,25% &#232; da moltiplicarsi x il n. delle annualit&#224; residue considerando il 2006 annualit&#224; intera (elargizione dell'Ade ribadita nella circolare 33)

----------


## Bibolo

si me ne sono accorto facendo un po' di conti a manina.
cmq, se potete datemi questa coferma: 
contratto dal 9/9/05 al 9/9/2011 
faccio la prima registrazione per il periodo 4/7/06 al 8/9/06
faccio la seconda registrazione per il periodo 9/906-8/9/2011
e dovrei essere apposto, giusto?

----------


## ferrero

> si me ne sono accorto facendo un po' di conti a manina.
> cmq, se potete datemi questa coferma: 
> contratto dal 9/9/05 al 9/9/2011 
> faccio la prima registrazione per il periodo 4/7/06 al 8/9/06
> faccio la seconda registrazione per il periodo 9/906-8/9/2011
> e dovrei essere apposto, giusto?

  Non &#232; un caso tra quelli di cui mi occupo, ma se vuoi fare la registrazione per intero periodo non conviene farla subito dal 04/07/06 al 08/09/2011 indicando nel periodo 09/09/05 - 09/09/2011 e flaggando "per l'intera durata"?  
ps.: ho provato ha spedire un file xml utilizzando il nuovo 3.2.1 e funziona: non mi da + la segnalazione di errore come la precedente versione!

----------


## federico

mi è giunta una news riguardante la imminente uscita ( domani o dopodomani) di una nuova circolare esplicativa circa le locazioni da registrare telematicamente. speriamo sia chiarificatrice e... l'ultima! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Caronte

> E' appena uscita la versione 3.2.1. Speriamo bene. 
> Ecco il link: http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...e+di+pagamento 
> Speriamo che risolva molti dei nostri problemi.
> A dopo per i commenti.
> Ciao

  scaricata e provata.
Il problema della tassa di 67 per i contratti decorrenza 07 è stato messo a posto.
Nell'importazione dalla versione 3.2.0 riapplica l'imposta di bollo ai contratti già completati, occorre sfleggare e rifleggare l'opzione "esente da bollo" e torna a posto.  :Smile:

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

Buonasera,ho scaricato la 3.2.1.,controllati il file in Entratel e mi dice che non presenta errori bloccanti.posso procedere ad autenticazione e trasmissione.
Non ho trovato pero' la parte in cui inserire i dati del conto corrente per il pagamento dell'imposta e bollo. Oppure si fa un F24 on line come per i pagamenti normali? E i codici?
Grazie a chiunque sapra' rispondere.

----------


## Dott.ssa Cecchetti

Scaricato programma 3.2.1.
Caricato dati contratto precedentemente registrato in caso d'uso all'Agenzia Bergamo 1, puoi registrare dove ti pare in caso d'uso. 
Ho fleggato contratto soggetto iva e esente bollo. 
Non verso bollo e l'imposta di registro me la calcola finalmente giusta....  
Dubbio ora dovendo versare l'1% l'agenzia competente per la zona del locatore però è PONTE SAN PIETRO, CHE FACCIO?  :EEK!:   
In dati fornitura contratto CODICE FISCALE SOGGETTO RICHIEDENTE  indico L'INTERMEDIARIO (giusto?)
e nel codice fiscale intestatario conto corrente convenzionato il cod del locatore proprietario.
Poi in Entatel in autentica mi chiede coordinate dell'intermediario fa così anche a voi? :Confused:

----------


## franky1977

> Buonasera,ho scaricato la 3.2.1.,controllati il file in Entratel e mi dice che non presenta errori bloccanti.posso procedere ad autenticazione e trasmissione.
> Non ho trovato pero' la parte in cui inserire i dati del conto corrente per il pagamento dell'imposta e bollo. Oppure si fa un F24 on line come per i pagamenti normali? E i codici?
> Grazie a chiunque sapra' rispondere.

  Ti chiede i dati del conto in fase di autenticazione con entratel.
Dopo aver inserito la password ti chiede abi, cab, c/c, e cin. 
Ciao

----------


## franky1977

> Dubbio ora dovendo versare l'1% l'agenzia competente per la zona del locatore però è PONTE SAN PIETRO, CHE FACCIO?   
> In dati fornitura contratto CODICE FISCALE SOGGETTO RICHIEDENTE  indico L'INTERMEDIARIO (giusto?)
> e nel codice fiscale intestatario conto corrente convenzionato il cod del locatore proprietario.
> Poi in Entatel in autentica mi chiede coordinate dell'intermediario fa così anche a voi?

  L'agenzia competente la vede in automatico e poi a te non interessa!
Nei dati fornitura se sei intermediario (ma non addebiti sul tuo c/c, ma bensì su quello del cliente) devi impostare in tutte e due i campi il cod fisc del cliente. Quando autentichi con entratel devi mettere i dati del c/c del cliente. Se dovesse dirti che il codice fiscale impostato è diverso da quello del titolare della chiave entratel non preoccuparti è normale. 
Ciao

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

Grazie.ho pero' un altro problema: non riesco in nessun modo a stampare un contratto.quando lo seleziono mi si disabilita la funzione di stampa.
Qualcuno e' riuscito a stampare qualcosa?

----------


## franky1977

> Grazie.ho pero' un altro problema: non riesco in nessun modo a stampare un contratto.quando lo seleziono mi si disabilita la funzione di stampa.
> Qualcuno e' riuscito a stampare qualcosa?

  Devi disinstallare java. Reinstalla la versione 1.1.8 (serve per il software di locazione) e poi reinstalla la versione 1.3 (serve per entratel).
Poi tutto rifunzioner&#224; per magia!

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

Ho disinstallato le 2 versioni di java,ma continuo a non stampare.
Credo di avere fatto correttamente ma...sai darmi qualche altra indicazione?

----------


## vdscri

> ps.: ho provato ha spedire un file xml utilizzando il nuovo 3.2.1 e funziona: non mi da + la segnalazione di errore come la precedente versione!

  A me invece per quanto riguarda l'imposta di bollo, per quei contratti che sono esenti in quanto registrati a suo tempo in tassa fissa continua a dare lo stesso messaggio d'errore anche se dice che non si tratta di un errore bloccante.  :Confused:

----------


## franky1977

> Ho disinstallato le 2 versioni di java,ma continuo a non stampare.
> Credo di avere fatto correttamente ma...sai darmi qualche altra indicazione?

  Se hai flaggato l'opzione "In deroga" &#232; normale che non ti stampi niente, in quanto l'opzione stampa serve per stampare i contratti ex novo, impostando la deroga scompare la pagina contente i dati del contratto e quindi non stampa niente.
Se poi hai lasciato l'opzione "Scritto" allora &#232; un problema di java, riscontrabile anche quando clicchi su "crea file xml". Se non crea nessun file allora vuol dire che hai problemi con java e quindi disinstalli tutto e reinstalli una per volta entrambi le versioni. 1.1.8 per il software di locazione e 1.3 per java.
A me all'inizio non creva il file xml, ho disinstallato e reinstallato come ti ho detto ed ha cominciato a funzionare tutto per bene.
Fammi sapere.
Ciao
Franky

----------


## franky1977

> A me invece per quanto riguarda l'imposta di bollo, per quei contratti che sono esenti in quanto registrati a suo tempo in tassa fissa continua a dare lo stesso messaggio d'errore anche se dice che non si tratta di un errore bloccante.

  Strano! Controlla la versione dei controlli per entratel e controlla di aver installato bene la versione 3.2.1 del software dei contratti di locazione. 
Anche a me non da più errore.
Ciao

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

> Se hai flaggato l'opzione "In deroga" &#232; normale che non ti stampi niente, in quanto l'opzione stampa serve per stampare i contratti ex novo, impostando la deroga scompare la pagina contente i dati del contratto e quindi non stampa niente.
> Se poi hai lasciato l'opzione "Scritto" allora &#232; un problema di java, riscontrabile anche quando clicchi su "crea file xml". Se non crea nessun file allora vuol dire che hai problemi con java e quindi disinstalli tutto e reinstalli una per volta entrambi le versioni. 1.1.8 per il software di locazione e 1.3 per java.
> A me all'inizio non creva il file xml, ho disinstallato e reinstallato come ti ho detto ed ha cominciato a funzionare tutto per bene.
> Fammi sapere.
> Ciao
> Franky

  Si,e' i deroga.Ma se io allora volessi stampare quei dati che ho inserito nel programmino dell'Agenzia? Non dovro' mica trascriverli a mano,vero?
Grazie per ora.

----------


## Anita

SI MA SE IN QUEL MOMENTO NON HA CONTRATTI COME FACCIO?
SUL SOLE 24ORE C'è SCRITTO CHE ESISTE UNA DICHIARAZIONE DA INVIARE VIA a/r

----------


## franky1977

> Si,e' i deroga.Ma se io allora volessi stampare quei dati che ho inserito nel programmino dell'Agenzia? Non dovro' mica trascriverli a mano,vero?
> Grazie per ora.

  Non c'è bisogno di stampare nè di trascrivere a mano. La ricevuta che avrai dall'agenzia dopo la registrazione conterrà un riepilogo dei dati che hai inviato!

----------


## franky1977

> SI MA SE IN QUEL MOMENTO NON HA CONTRATTI COME FACCIO?
> SUL SOLE 24ORE C'è SCRITTO CHE ESISTE UNA DICHIARAZIONE DA INVIARE VIA a/r

  Sul Sole24ore di che giorno hai letto questa notizia?

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

> Non c'è bisogno di stampare nè di trascrivere a mano. La ricevuta che avrai dall'agenzia dopo la registrazione conterrà un riepilogo dei dati che hai inviato!

  Grazie,provo a mandare via il primo e vediamo come va.
Ciao

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Qualcuno sa qualcosa di quest'errore che genera l'applicazioe contratti di locazione veriosne 3.2.1 ? Errore Windows 3 nel caricamento della Java VM

----------


## Bibolo

> Non è un caso tra quelli di cui mi occupo, ma se vuoi fare la registrazione per intero periodo non conviene farla subito dal 04/07/06 al 08/09/2011 indicando nel periodo 09/09/05 - 09/09/2011 e flaggando "per l'intera durata"?  
> ps.: ho provato ha spedire un file xml utilizzando il nuovo 3.2.1 e funziona: non mi da + la segnalazione di errore come la precedente versione!

  si hai ragione solo che ho fatto talmente tante prove che mi sto rimbecillendo su questa cosa.

----------


## Bibolo

il cliente vuole pagare anno per anno, quindi non posso farlo, cmq, se metto 5/7/2006 - 8/9/2011 allora mi calcola flaggando "per la prima annualit&#224;" 122€, che di per se sarebeb sbagliato perch&#232; io dovrei pagare per l'importo relativo l periodo che v dal 4/7 al 9/9 visto che il contratto &#232; stato stipulato il giorno 9/9/05.
quindi volevo sapere come devo fare per fare il pagamento per le annualit&#224; successive, devo usare la seconda parte del programma quella per i pagamenti degli anni successivi, almeno cos&#236; immagino, oppure devo riregistrare anche il contratto inserendo il nuovo periodo, cio&#232; 9/9/06 9/9/07??? 
p.s. che cosa si intende tra le agevolazioni "contratto soggetto ad iva"?, si intende che il contratto prevede il regime iva? si deve flaggare o &#232; sufficiente inserire solo il codice 10 per far valere l'opzione???

----------


## franky1977

> Qualcuno sa qualcosa di quest'errore che genera l'applicazioe contratti di locazione veriosne 3.2.1 ? Errore Windows 3 nel caricamento della Java VM

  Installa Java 1.1.8 altrimenti il software non funziona.
Nella pagina del software di regist delle locazioni sul sito delll'agenzia troverai anche la versione di java a cui mi riferisco.
Se dopo l'installazione continua a darti errore, disinstalla prima tuttte le versioni di java installate e poi installa di nuovo la 1.1.8 e poi la 1.3 (serve per entratel).
Ciao

----------


## franky1977

> p.s. che cosa si intende tra le agevolazioni "contratto soggetto ad iva"?, si intende che il contratto prevede il regime iva? si deve flaggare o è sufficiente inserire solo il codice 10 per far valere l'opzione???

  Bibolo forse dovresti ridare una lettura a tutte le circolari e gli articoli del sole 24 ore...

----------


## vdscri

> Strano! Controlla la versione dei controlli per entratel e controlla di aver installato bene la versione 3.2.1 del software dei contratti di locazione. 
> Anche a me non da più errore.
> Ciao

  La versione è la 4.4.0 del 31/10/2006 e dovrebbe essere l'ultima. Ho provato anche a ricreare il file xml dopo aver installato la versione 3.2.1 del programma dei contratti di locazione ma l'errore è uguale  :Frown:  
Spero che me lo passino lo stesso, dato che l'errore evidenziato è indicato come "non bloccante"

----------


## franky1977

Avrei una domanda: come vi state comportando con il deposito cauzionale?
Io ho alcuni contratti nati nel 1988 e rinnovati di 6 anni in 6 anni, al momento della stupila sono stati versati come deposito cauzionale 1.500.000 di vecchie lire; ora dato che si tratta di rinnovi di rinnovi devo cmq indicare il valore convertito in euro oppure non va indicato?
Voi come vi state comportando?
Saluti

----------


## GiacoXp

Ho letto oggi  ... sul sole 24h c'è scritto tutto su come gestire i contratti gia registrati . Praticamente va rifatta la registrazione ma rimangono esenti dal bollo.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Installa Java 1.1.8 altrimenti il software non funziona.
> Nella pagina del software di regist delle locazioni sul sito delll'agenzia troverai anche la versione di java a cui mi riferisco.
> Se dopo l'installazione continua a darti errore, disinstalla prima tuttte le versioni di java installate e poi installa di nuovo la 1.1.8 e poi la 1.3 (serve per entratel).
> Ciao

  la cosa strana che la versione 3.2.0 la installa senza nessun problema se non c'era la versione giusta di Java come fa a funzionare correttamente la versione precedente ?

----------


## franky1977

> la cosa strana che la versione 3.2.0 la installa senza nessun problema se non c'era la versione giusta di Java come fa a funzionare correttamente la versione precedente ?

  Sia la vecchia 3.2.0 che la 3.2.1 le installi e funzionano anche con la versione java sbagliata, la differenza la noti solo cliccando su stampa o su crea file xml.
In questi 2 casi, se non hai la vers. java corretta o installata in maniera corretta, cliccando sulle 2 opzioni non farà l'operazione richiesta.
A me è capitato così....!
Fammi sapere
Ciao

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Purtroppo fino a quando non riesco ad installare la versione 3.2.1 del programma non posso rendermi conto delle differenze. La mia osservazione &#232; che &#232; strano che non mi consenta l'installazione della versione 3.2.1 che sfrutta lo stesso ambiente JAVA della versione precedente che ripeto non ho avuto nessun problema a installare, disinstallare e reinstallare nuovamente. L'errore di run-time, lo da solo nell'installazione con la versione 3.2.1.

----------


## Bibolo

> Bibolo forse dovresti ridare una lettura a tutte le circolari e gli articoli del sole 24 ore...

  ti ringrazio del velato invito, purtroppo sono un praticante e non sono ancora proprio esperto di queste cose, avrei preferito un suggerimento più profittevole oppure un'interpretazione diretta, comunque prendo atto delle informazioni.

----------


## Bibolo

comunque ricapitolando da quello che ho capito io: 
-= FASE 1 PRIMA REGISTRAZIOBE=- 
* registro il contratto con le date originarie, nel mio caso 9/9/05-8/9/11 e flaggando "esente da bollo" e "contratto soggetto ad iva" visto che &#232; siglato tra due soggetti iva.
* pago l'imposta solo per il primo anno, indicando l'ammontare dei canoni tra il 4/7/06 e il 9/9/06, quindi pago 67€.
* registro il contratto con entratel, ottengo la ricevuta con gli estremi di registrazione, data numero serie etc. 
-= FASE 2 PAGAMENTO ANNUALITA' SUCCESSIVE=-
* uso il programmma nella sua seconda parte, inserisco i dati necessari ed ottengo la cifra da pagare per l'annualit&#224; in corso, quindi effettuo il pagamento tramite entratel.
==================================================  ======== 
mi rimane per&#242; un dubbio, il programam nella prima fase non mi fa procedere in deroga, quindi odvrei riscrivere il contratto di sana pianta visto che ho solo la versione cartacea &#232; possibile uan cosa del genere oppure si pu&#242; ovviare. 
Quindi un'aiuto da voi professionisti ad un praticante, sto facendo giusto oppure sbaglio clamorosamente???

----------


## Anita

> devi fare un "pagamento successivo" indicando il numero di registrazione assegnato con il primo invio. L'ufficio locale dell'AdE mi ha detto che &#232; possibile provvedere al pagamento dell'1% per il futuro anche semplicemente pagando con F23 cartaceo e citando nel campo "estremi dell'atto" l'anno 2006 ed il suddetto n. di registrazione (sar&#224; vero?). 
> Stamattina ho provveduto a inviare un file xml.....indovinate: x quei contratti gi&#224; in precedenza registrati (x i quali ho flaggato "esente da bollo) il diagnostico mi dice "errore B026 importo bollo omesso"!! Per fortuna non &#232; un errore bloccante quindi potrei spedire lo stesso....aspetto un'eventuale nuova versione del 3.2.0

  devi fare un "pagamento successivo" indicando il numero di registrazione assegnato con il primo invio. L'ufficio locale dell'AdE mi ha detto che è possibile provvedere al pagamento dell'1% per il futuro anche semplicemente pagando con F23 cartaceo e citando nel campo "estremi dell'atto" l'anno 2006 ed il suddetto n. di registrazione (sarà vero?).  
ma quale numero di registrazione se io non ho nessun invio da fare? non essendoci contratti? scusa non capisco..
e poi quando ho un contratto non registrato e che devo pagare l'1% devo registrarlo come prima registrazione?
Anita

----------


## Anita

ciao tu sai mica cosa bisogna fare se ho delle società che in questo momento nn hanno contratti in essere? per l'opzione dell'imponibilità?

----------


## Bibolo

quindi i simo solo noi due per ora sul forum, bene, credo che se non hai ontrtti in essere non ci siano obblighi da assolvere, almeno credo, però guarda che sono solo un pratiante quindi la mia risposta è facilmente smentibile.

----------


## Anita

beh se &#232; per quello io sono solo segretaria, ma &#232; un mio compito... &#232; che ho letto sul sole24ore che c'&#232; una dichiarazione da fare e da presentare solo che non so se c'&#232; un fac simile...

----------


## Bibolo

credo proprio che questa dichirazione non esista e che l'articolo sia vecchio, nessuna circolare del'agenzia delle entrate nel parla.

----------


## Anita

ma &#232; scritto su un articolo di venerd&#236; 17..

----------


## Anita

ma è un articolo di venerdì 17..

----------


## Anita

ciao tu sai se esiste un fac simile di dichiarazione da fare per l'opzione dell'imponibilità, se in questo momento non hai contratti in essere?

----------


## franky1977

> comunque ricapitolando da quello che ho capito io: 
> -= FASE 1 PRIMA REGISTRAZIOBE=- 
> * registro il contratto con le date originarie, nel mio caso 9/9/05-8/9/11 e flaggando "esente da bollo" e "contratto soggetto ad iva" visto che è siglato tra due soggetti iva.
> * pago l'imposta solo per il primo anno, indicando l'ammontare dei canoni tra il 4/7/06 e il 9/9/06, quindi pago 67.
> * registro il contratto con entratel, ottengo la ricevuta con gli estremi di registrazione, data numero serie etc. 
> -= FASE 2 PAGAMENTO ANNUALITA' SUCCESSIVE=-
> * uso il programmma nella sua seconda parte, inserisco i dati necessari ed ottengo la cifra da pagare per l'annualità in corso, quindi effettuo il pagamento tramite entratel.
> ==================================================  ======== 
> mi rimane però un dubbio, il programam nella prima fase non mi fa procedere in deroga, quindi odvrei riscrivere il contratto di sana pianta visto che ho solo la versione cartacea è possibile uan cosa del genere oppure si può ovviare. 
> Quindi un'aiuto da voi professionisti ad un praticante, sto facendo giusto oppure sbaglio clamorosamente???

  
Qua nessuno si fa maestro, come tu stai ritenendo. Sono praticante commercialista anche io.... ti davo il consiglio di rileggere le circolari in quanto stavi facendo un pò di confusione quindi era difficile dare delle risposte ai tuoi quesiti. 
Cmq tornando a noi, la tua procedura è corretta tranne in due punti: 
1) il contratto deve essere obbligatoriamente in deroga (non so perchè non te lo prende)
2) nel campo canone devi selezionare annuale ed indicare l'intero ammontare del canone annuo e non quello che va dal 04/07/06 alla tua prossima scadenza. 
Naturalmente quel che dico vale, salvo smentite  :Smile:  
Ciao

----------


## Bibolo

sto leggendo dal giornale, allora, si parla di contratti che siano stati registrati con l'assolvimento dell'imposta dell'1%, qualora sia stata scelta questa "strada" per optare per l'iva devi inviare all'agenzia delle entrate una dichiarzione di scelta dell'opzione. Quindi non devi fare nulla se non hai contratti in essere.

----------


## franky1977

> ciao tu sai se esiste un fac simile di dichiarazione da fare per l'opzione dell'imponibilit&#224;, se in questo momento non hai contratti in essere?

  Anita non scrivere 500 volte lo stesso mess altrimenti non ci capiamo pi&#249; niente. Se non hai avuto risposta vorr&#224; dire che forse nessuno sa ancora questa cosa, quindi abbi fede ed attendi che qualche anima pia ti sappia dare un consiglio... 
Dal canto mio, mi sembra che non ci sia nessun modulo, inoltre, come fai ad opzionare la scelta di assoggettamento ad iva se non hai contratti? MI sembra alquanto assurdo.
Non so cmq attendiamo gli esperti.

----------


## vdscri

> Stamattina ho provveduto a inviare un file xml.....indovinate: x quei contratti già in precedenza registrati (x i quali ho flaggato "esente da bollo) il diagnostico mi dice "errore B026 importo bollo omesso"!! Per fortuna non è un errore bloccante quindi potrei spedire lo stesso....aspetto un'eventuale nuova versione del 3.2.0

  Siccome succede anche a me, sai dirmi se poi alla fine ti hanno spedito la ricevuta correttamente o se hanno scartato il file per qualche motivo?

----------


## Bibolo

> Qua nessuno si fa maestro, come tu stai ritenendo. Sono praticante commercialista anche io.... ti davo il consiglio di rileggere le circolari in quanto stavi facendo un p&#242; di confusione quindi era difficile dare delle risposte ai tuoi quesiti. 
> Cmq tornando a noi, la tua procedura &#232; corretta tranne in due punti: 
> 1) il contratto deve essere obbligatoriamente in deroga (non so perch&#232; non te lo prende)
> 2) nel campo canone devi selezionare annuale ed indicare l'intero ammontare del canone annuo e non quello che va dal 04/07/06 alla tua prossima scadenza. 
> Naturalmente quel che dico vale, salvo smentite  
> Ciao

  
ah, allora siamo "colleghi" di sventura...piacere :-) 
cmq, ho ri&#232;provato la procedura, e adesso funziona anche con il contratto in deroga, non so perch&#232; prima non mi andasse, forse fcevo altri danni, cmq, per quanto attiene al canone mi sembra di capire, sempre dalla circolare 33 che i canoni anteriori al 4/7 non contribuiscono alla base imponibile, lo trovi a pag.11 tero paragrafo. 
sappimi dire perch&#232; altrimenti ho un conto leggermente diverso. 
quindi io avrei i canoni per quel rateo di anno comprensivi dell'indicizzazione gi&#224; avvebuta ad inizio anno.

----------


## Anita

scusa mi &#232; entrato in crisi il pc e non leggevo pi&#249; niente sembrava che non registrasse ci&#242; che scrivevo per questo..

----------


## orsovale

> ciao tu sai mica cosa bisogna fare se ho delle società che in questo momento nn hanno contratti in essere? per l'opzione dell'imponibilità?

  A mio parere l'opzione per l'assoggettamento ad IVA va indicato sull'eventuale contratto di locazione che una delle società stipulerà in futuro, la registrazione invece verrà effettuata normalmente anche in modo cartaceo con pagamento dell' 1% , l'opzione su foglio da presentare all'uffico è prevista dalla circolare 33 a pag 17 solo per coloro che hanno già pagato l'imposta proporzionale tra il 4/7 ed il 12/8

----------


## contratti_go

> E' appena uscita la versione 3.2.1. Speriamo bene. 
> Ecco il link: http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...di+paga mento 
> Speriamo che risolva molti dei nostri problemi.
> A dopo per i commenti.
> Ciao

  Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovo nel forum e faccio i miei complimenti a tutti i partecipanti per la chiarezza ed efficienza delle risposte.
Io avrei anche una domanda: ma il link che avete indicato mi porta a scaricare la versione 3.2.0 e non la 3.2.1.
Ho già contattato lADE di Gorizia ma non  mi sanno dire niente.
Io devo registrare alcuni contratti che iniziano in data 01/07 e questi mi sembra non vengano calcolati correttamente, da quel che ho capito e letto sul forum
Quindi dove posso trovare la versione 3.2.1 del software relativo alle locazioni??
Grazie 1000 a tutti.

----------


## Bibolo

per quanto attiene ai canonoi, nessuna novità?

----------


## fbonave

Ciao a tutti! 
Sono nuovo del forum, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
Ho letto gli altri interventi, ma in definitiva ancora non ho le idee molto chiare...
Ho scaricato la nuova versione 3.2.1 e tuttavia ancora non riesco a calcolare correttamente l'imposta di registro.
Un esempio:
Contratto con decorrenza 10/08/2005 09/08/2010, per calcolare l'imposta dal 04/07/2006 al 10/08/2006 e quella relativa alla successiva annualità dal 10/08/2006 al 10/08/2007 devo procedere ad un'unica registrazione o devo invece fare due distinte registrazioni?
In questo secondo caso il software, per il periodo dal 4/7 al 10/8, mi calcola l'imposta fissa di 67, mentre dai calcoli manuali dovrei pagare circa 80, è normale o è l'ennesimo errore del programma?
Grazie!
Federico

----------


## EzRider

Scusate ma a mio avviso il programma di compilazione 3.2.1, così come quello di controllo hanno ancora un problema piuttosto grave.  
Infatti la circolare 33/E (pag. 14) di pochi giorni orsono chiarisce che:   

> Qualora il contribuente opti per il pagamento dellimposta anno per anno, limposta è di natura complementare e deve essere versata anche se di importo inferiore a 67 euro; ciò in quanto il disposto dellarticolo 41 del testo unico dellimposta di registro, ai sensi del quale Lammontare dell'imposta principale non può essere in nessun caso inferiore alla misura fissa indicata nell'articolo 11 della tariffa, parte prima..., non è estensibile allimposta complementare (cfr. risoluzione ministeriale del 18 giugno 1990, n. 260193).

  Se riesco a comprendere correttamente il burocratese, questo significa che il minimo di 67 Euro NON deve essere applicato, mentre il software calcola sempre e comunue 67 Euro di minimo così come lo impone il programma di controllo 4.4.1.
Questo significa che per i contratti con decorrenza precedente il 19 Luglio si devono "pagare" ZERO Euro! 
Nella mia casistica (due gruppi uno da 130 e uno da 32 contratti di strumentali "assortiti"), solo un terzo dei contratti può essere correttamente registrato, per i due terzi restanti non è possibile il pagamento se non pagando più del dovuto, 67 euro, appunto. 
Adosso vorrei capire: sono io che non capisco il burocratese o sono i loro programmatori?? 
Possibile che nessuno si sia accorto dello svarione?!? 
Saluti 
Ez

----------


## vdscri

> Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovo nel forum e faccio i miei complimenti a tutti i partecipanti per la chiarezza ed efficienza delle risposte.
> Io avrei anche una domanda: ma il link che avete indicato mi porta a scaricare la versione 3.2.0 e non la 3.2.1.
> Ho già contattato lADE di Gorizia ma non  mi sanno dire niente.
> Io devo registrare alcuni contratti che iniziano in data 01/07 e questi mi sembra non vengano calcolati correttamente, da quel che ho capito e letto sul forum
> Quindi dove posso trovare la versione 3.2.1 del software relativo alle locazioni??
> Grazie 1000 a tutti.

  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...e+di+pagamento

----------


## Anita

allora il mio capo mi dice le cose a pezzi...gi&#224; che non ho confusione...
ho due quesiti..
il fatto &#232; che per le societ&#224; che in questo momento non hanno contratti, il mio capo vuole aver la certezza di poter accedere all'opzione dell'assoggetamento all'iva, e quindi pensa che sia giusto mandare una dichiarazione dicendolo a priori, dato che ha paura che mettendo l'opzione con il prossimo contratto, non gli faccia scaricare l'iva in questo periodo..
secondo voi?
2&#176; quesito, se io ho un contratto non registrato con decorrenza 02/01/01,ora devo registrarlo come prima registrazione mettendo contratto scritto o in deroga?
scusate la confusione ma mi dicono le cose a pezzi, all'ultimo minuto, non mi danno la possibilit&#224; di leggere giornali o circolari... abbiate piet&#224; di me... :Smile:

----------


## vdscri

> Scusate ma a mio avviso il programma di compilazione 3.2.1, così come quello di controllo hanno ancora un problema piuttosto grave.  
> Infatti la circolare 33/E (pag. 14) di pochi giorni orsono chiarisce che:   
> Se riesco a comprendere correttamente il burocratese, questo significa che il minimo di 67 Euro NON deve essere applicato, mentre il software calcola sempre e comunue 67 Euro di minimo così come lo impone il programma di controllo 4.4.1.
> Questo significa che per i contratti con decorrenza precedente il 19 Luglio si devono "pagare" ZERO Euro! 
> Nella mia casistica (due gruppi uno da 130 e uno da 32 contratti di strumentali "assortiti"), solo un terzo dei contratti può essere correttamente registrato, per i due terzi restanti non è possibile il pagamento se non pagando più del dovuto, 67 euro, appunto. 
> Adosso vorrei capire: sono io che non capisco il burocratese o sono i loro programmatori?? 
> Possibile che nessuno si sia accorto dello svarione?!? 
> Saluti 
> Ez

  Il minimo di 67 euro non si applica all'imposta complementare, cioè quella relativa ai pagamenti successivi, mentre il minimo di 67 euro è richiesto per l'imposta principale (prima registrazione, proroga) e per risoluzioni anticipate e cessioni.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovo nel forum e faccio i miei complimenti a tutti i partecipanti per la chiarezza ed efficienza delle risposte.
> Io avrei anche una domanda: ma il link che avete indicato mi porta a scaricare la versione 3.2.0 e non la 3.2.1.
> Ho già contattato lADE di Gorizia ma non  mi sanno dire niente.
> Io devo registrare alcuni contratti che iniziano in data 01/07 e questi mi sembra non vengano calcolati correttamente, da quel che ho capito e letto sul forum
> Quindi dove posso trovare la versione 3.2.1 del software relativo alle locazioni??
> Grazie 1000 a tutti.

  Sul sito dell'AdE alla sezione Software sulla barra di navigazione di destra 
il link &#232;:  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...ersione+3.2.0/

----------


## contratti_go

Per Anita:
Quesito 2
devi registrarlo in deroga e non prima registrazione (se era soggetto ad iva è già registrato con imposta fissa)! 
per il gentile post con il link qui sopra:
questo e quello che mi viene porposto in quel link: 

```
CONTRATTI DI LOCAZIONE (utenti Windows)

Attenzione: per gli utenti i quali hanno già installato le precedenti versioni di "Contratti di locazione" 
L'applicazione "CONTRATTI DI LOCAZIONE" (vers. 3.2.0 del 31/10/2006) è disponibile in due formati: 

in un unico file (8.291 KByte); 


in 6 partizioni:
Prima partizione  (1.475 KByte) 
Seconda partizione  (1.424 KByte) 
Terza partizione  (1.424 KByte) 
```

 quindi non è la versione 3.2.1

----------


## Anita

boh il mio capo ha detto che non era obbligatorio registrarli e che questo non &#232; registrato..pu&#242; essere? scusa ma capire il mio capo quando parla &#232; peggio che capirci qualcosa con tutte queste circolari...  :Wink:

----------


## vdscri

> boh il mio capo ha detto che non era obbligatorio registrarli e che questo non è registrato..può essere? scusa ma capire il mio capo quando parla è peggio che capirci qualcosa con tutte queste circolari...

  Infatti non lo era. Solo che se per caso i contratti con IVA erano già stati registrati in tassa fissa oltre all'opzione "in deroga" occorre anche spuntare quella di "contratto esente da bollo" in quanto l'imposta di bollo è già stata assolta a suo tempo

----------


## Bibolo

forse intende dire che non era obbligatorio registrarli perchè sottoposti al regime iva e quindi andavano registrato soli in caso d'uso, cioè di contradittorio, almeno così immagino. Ma se così fosse ci sarebbe un contratto in ssere stipulato in data anteriore al 4/7/2006 e che quindi va assogettato all'imposta dell'1%, ergo devi registrare il contratto entro il 30/11

----------


## Bibolo

> ah, allora siamo "colleghi" di sventura...piacere :-) 
> cmq, ho rièprovato la procedura, e adesso funziona anche con il contratto in deroga, non so perchè prima non mi andasse, forse fcevo altri danni, cmq, per quanto attiene al canone mi sembra di capire, sempre dalla circolare 33 che i canoni anteriori al 4/7 non contribuiscono alla base imponibile, lo trovi a pag.11 tero paragrafo. 
> sappimi dire perchè altrimenti ho un conto leggermente diverso. 
> quindi io avrei i canoni per quel rateo di anno comprensivi dell'indicizzazione già avvebuta ad inizio anno.

  mi autoquoto....nessuno sa nulla su questo? mi sembra di aver capito per il giusto, o sbaglio?

----------


## massimiliano broglia

Buon giorno a tutti,
metto altra legna al fuoco dei dubbi.
LA circolare dell'agenzia delle Entrate n. 33 alla pag. 14 cita [I][I][I]"...qualora _il contribuente opti per il anno per anno l'imposta è di natura complementare e deve essere versata anche si di importo inferiore a 67 euro; ciò in quanto il diposto ............non è estensibile all'imposta complementare_."
Domanda: ma quindi in sede di registrazione applico il minimo di 67  o no? 
Il software calcola automaticamente il minimo. E' giusto? 
L'imposta di registro dovrebbe essere principale quando si paga all'atto della registrazione (quindi con il minimo di 67) e compelmentare per gli anni successivi (quindi senza il minimo). Siccome però molti contratti soggetti ad Iva erano già stati registrati l'imposta è ancora di natura principale e quindi con il minimo di 67?

----------


## Anita

e se non sono stati registrati devo fare una prima registrazione, mettendo contratto scritto e non in eroga e lasciare la marca da bollo, giusto? e metto sempre due copie.. sono riuscita a capire qualcosa?

----------


## vdscri

> forse intende dire che non era obbligatorio registrarli perchè sottoposti al regime iva e quindi andavano registrato soli in caso d'uso, cioè di contradittorio, almeno così immagino. Ma se così fosse ci sarebbe un contratto in ssere stipulato in data anteriore al 4/7/2006 e che quindi va assogettato all'imposta dell'1%, ergo devi registrare il contratto entro il 30/11

  Sì esattamente, solo che se sugli originali dei contratti di locazione stipulati non sono state messe le marche da bollo, occorre pagarle adesso in sede di (nuova) registrazione. Dato che si tratta di nuova registrazione anche se c'è stata una precedente registrazione in tassa fissa, vale sempre il principio del minimo di 67 euro per quanto riguarda l'imposta di registro.

----------


## contratti_go

@Bibolo
Si quello antecedente il 04/07/06 non fa base imponibile come giustamente tu hai postato quindi si calcola l'imposta dal 04/07/06 in poi ! 
@massimiliano 
beh il sw dovrebbe funzionare correttamente quindi il minimo da pagare è correttamente 67,00   
E grazie a quelli che mi hanno "illuminato"; finalmente sul sito "https" hanno pubblicato  l'aggiornamento 3.2.1:  

```
  21 novembre 2006 
Contratti di locazione: nuove versioni dei programmi di compilazione e di controllo. 
  
 
  21 novembre 2006 
Nuova versione 1.1.0 del 21/11/2006 dell'applicazione "Preavvisi telematici di irregolarità". 
  
 
  21 novembre 2006 
Assistenza tramite canali WEB. 
 
```

----------


## ALEBBB

finalmente dopo molte vicessitudini sono arrivato ad autenticare il file...
entratel mi ha creato il file per la spedizione..
ma quand'è che la procedura mi chiede gli estremi bancari per il pagamento dell'imposta?? :Mad:   :Mad:  
grazie

----------


## orsovale

> e se non sono stati registrati devo fare una prima registrazione, mettendo contratto scritto e non in eroga e lasciare la marca da bollo, giusto? e metto sempre due copie.. sono riuscita a capire qualcosa?

  Secondo me il contratto non registrato soggetto ad iva ed in essere al 4/7/2006 deve essere registrato in deroga e non come contratto scritto, quindi senza allegare il contratto come prevede la circolare 33 a pag 10, vi è infatti, sempre se ho ben interpretato, una deroga espressa solo per questa volta all'invio del contratto completo. Si paga invece l'imposta di bollo in base alle pagine e l'imposta di registro è al minimo di 67  in quanto principale, per i contratti non ancora stipulati ad oggi ribadisco quanto scritto in precedenza. 
Aggiungo che concordo con chi ha scritto che l'imposta dell'1% se inferiore a 67 dovrebbe essere pagata per tale importo inferiore, ma a chi programma (sogei) questo non entra nella testa; inoltre credo che vi sia un incongruenza nel caso particolare di contratto iniziato nel 1995 e scadente 31/3/2007 quindi per un periodo residuto (dal 4/7/2006) inferiore all'anno per il quale il decreto direttoriale del settembre 2006 allegato 1 pag 2 stabilisce di inserire  
nel campo tipo canone "I" "Canone intera durata", al contrario se si fà così nel programma da un errore: "per la durata specificata il tipo di canone deve essere annuale", se modifico in annuale (in contrasto con quanto riportato nel provvedimento direttoriale) l'errore non si presenta, e l'imposta di registro è quella minima di 67. Questo anche con la nuova versione. Qualcuno a qualche idea a riguardo??

----------


## mary

cerco una conferma:
ho un contratti di affitto d'azienda, (dove il valore dell'immobile incide sul canone per più del 50%), stipulati ante 04/07/06 ?? mi sembra di aver capito  dalla circolare nr 33 che non devo procedere alla registrazione entro il 30/11/06. saranno da registrare solo quelli stipulati dopo il 12/08/2006, è giusto???    
grazie

----------


## Bibolo

> Sì esattamente, solo che se sugli originali dei contratti di locazione stipulati non sono state messe le marche da bollo, occorre pagarle adesso in sede di (nuova) registrazione. Dato che si tratta di nuova registrazione anche se c'è stata una precedente registrazione in tassa fissa, vale sempre il principio del minimo di 67 euro per quanto riguarda l'imposta di registro.

  quindi presumendo che se sugli originali non ci sono le marche da bollo, allora, visto che le copia sono due, una per il locatore e una per il locatario, bisogna mettere numero di copie 2, e quindi pagare il doppio di bolli, giusto?

----------


## Bibolo

in questo caso quindi non si tiene conto che le registrazioni elettroniche non sono soggette ad imposta di bollo??

----------


## paolab

affitti azienda: anche io l'ho capita così.

----------


## ferrero

> quindi presumendo che se sugli originali non ci sono le marche da bollo, allora, visto che le copia sono due, una per il locatore e una per il locatario, bisogna mettere numero di copie 2, e quindi pagare il doppio di bolli, giusto?

  E' giusto anche se a mio avviso &#232; sufficiente apporre i bolli su un solo contratto (tant'&#232; vero che il programma lo consente) dal momento che sul virtuale all'AdE non sono richiesti bolli.

----------


## Bibolo

raga ma per curiosit&#224;, non per sminuire, ma non &#232; che qui siamo tutti praticaqnti o segretarie :-) c'&#232; qualche professionista che si va vivo, giusto per capire se usano internet o no :-)

----------


## vdscri

> raga ma per curiosità, non per sminuire, ma non è che qui siamo tutti praticaqnti o segretarie :-) c'è qualche professionista che si va vivo, giusto per capire se usano internet o no :-)

  Secondo te i professionisti che possono permettersi di avere un praticante o una segretaria si attaccano a internet per autenticare i contratti di locazione?  :Wink:

----------


## vdscri

> in questo caso quindi non si tiene conto che le registrazioni elettroniche non sono soggette ad imposta di bollo??

  Non &#232; soggetta a imposta di bollo solo la copia che si trasmette in via telematica, mentre lo sono gli originali sottoscritti dalle parti, quindi almeno per un originale, su cui sono apposte le firme occorre pagare € 14,62 ogni 4 facciate di 25 righe; se si vogliono registrare altre copie occorre indicare quante copie si vogliono e pagare i bolli di conseguenza.

----------


## Bibolo

> Secondo te i professionisti che possono permettersi di avere un praticante o una segretaria si attaccano a internet per autenticare i contratti di locazione?

  quindi anche tu praticante dai.....a meno che tu non sia una segretaria  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anita

nel mio ufficio siamo 8 segretarie..

----------


## vdscri

> quindi anche tu praticante dai.....a meno che tu non sia una segretaria

  Sono un agente immobiliare, pensa un po'...

----------


## franky1977

Bibolo sulla vicenda del canone di locazione da indicare, io metto sempre il canone annuo aggiornato al 2006, poi il software in automatico procede al ricalcolo del 1% sulla base del canone annuo rapportato però ai giorni che vanno dal 04/07/2006 alla prossima scadenza. Se tu imposti come annuo il canone che percepisci a partire dal 04/07/2006 falsi il calcolo....
Che ne pensate?

----------


## franky1977

Sul sito entratel ci sono i nuovi moduli di controllo per le locazioni, aggiornati al 21 novembre.
Speriamo che risolvano i problemi di errore sul bollo.
Ciao

----------


## massimiliano broglia

Si è proprio cosi, lo conferma anche un articolo del Sole 24 ore.

----------


## franky1977

> Si è proprio cosi, lo conferma anche un articolo del Sole 24 ore.

  Cosa conferma il 24ore?

----------


## vdscri

> Sul sito entratel ci sono i nuovi moduli di controllo per le locazioni, aggiornati al 21 novembre.
> Speriamo che risolvano i problemi di errore sul bollo.
> Ciao

  A me non lo risolvono per niente

----------


## Anita

AIUTOOO
allora, ho provato, ho inserito su nuova registrazione il contratto con decorrenza 02/01/2001 ho messo in deroga, ho tolto i bolli che erano gi&#224; sul contratto, mi dice che devo pagare 67€ il mio capo dice che la cifra dovrebbe essere 81 (parlando dell'1%) come si fa? &#232; obbligatorio ormai registrare tutti i contratti? e quando pago l'1%? come?

----------


## Anita

io non li trovo i moduli di controllo nuovi, ho ancora quelli vecchi...

----------


## franky1977

> AIUTOOO
> allora, ho provato, ho inserito su nuova registrazione il contratto con decorrenza 02/01/2001 ho messo in deroga, ho tolto i bolli che erano gi&#224; sul contratto, mi dice che devo pagare 67€ il mio capo dice che la cifra dovrebbe essere 81 (parlando dell'1%) come si fa? &#232; obbligatorio ormai registrare tutti i contratti? e quando pago l'1%? come?

  Facciamo un p&#242; di ordine:
se il tuo contratto &#232; gi&#224; stato registrato in data antecedente al 04/07/2006 fai bene a metterlo in deroga. Come data inizio metti 02/01/2001 e come scadenza metti 01/01/2007 (6 anni). Metti l'esenziona da bollo e flagga soggetto ad iva ( se &#232; soggetto ad iva) lui ti calcola la cifra dovuta dal 04/07/2006 al 02/01/2007 ovvero su 181 giorni. canone annuo*181/36500.
Se questo valore &#232; inferiore a 67 euro ti obbliga cmq a versare 67 euro, in quanto in fase di prima registrazione il minimo &#232; 67 euro.
Si &#232; obbligatorio registrare telematicamente tutte le cessioni e locazioni di imprese.
L'imposta la paghi telematicamente tramite entratel, ovvero entratel in fase di autentica e spedizione ti chiede i dati del c/c su cui addebitare, l'addebito avviene nei normali tempi tecnici che l'agenzia impiega per richiedere il pagamento alla banca e quest'ultima glielo autorizza. 
Ciao  
Per i moduli di controllo: https://entratel.agenziaentrate.it/s...?page=SOFTWARE 
naturalemte ti servono le chiavi di entratel per accedere.
Cerca nell'elenco la sezione "Contratti di locazione" e ti scarichi i 3 moduli di controllo che installerai uno per volta.

----------


## vdscri

> AIUTOOO
> allora, ho provato, ho inserito su nuova registrazione il contratto con decorrenza 02/01/2001 ho messo in deroga, ho tolto i bolli che erano già sul contratto, mi dice che devo pagare 67 il mio capo dice che la cifra dovrebbe essere 81 (parlando dell'1%) come si fa? è obbligatorio ormai registrare tutti i contratti? e quando pago l'1%? come?

  Che importo metti nel canone? E scegli la voce "Annuale"?

----------


## Anita

8100€ e scelgo annuale senn&#242; mi da errore... e cmq il contratto non &#232; mai stato registrato

----------


## Emanuela

Salve, pongo a voi il mio problema, nella speranza che dopo giorni di prove infinite, giunga al tanto atteso risultato: ho un contratto di locazione, soggetto ad Iva, ed esente ad imposta di bollo, con decorrenza 01/06/2000 31/05/2010, canone mensile di € 935,07. Secondo i miei calcoli dovrei pagare dal 04/07 al 31/05/2007 € 102,00, mentre il software calcola imposta per € 94,00. Mi sapete indicare dove sbaglio nel conteggio???Vi ringrazio anticipatamente...attendo AIUTTOOOOO.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bibolo

> Bibolo sulla vicenda del canone di locazione da indicare, io metto sempre il canone annuo aggiornato al 2006, poi il software in automatico procede al ricalcolo del 1% sulla base del canone annuo rapportato però ai giorni che vanno dal 04/07/2006 alla prossima scadenza. Se tu imposti come annuo il canone che percepisci a partire dal 04/07/2006 falsi il calcolo....
> Che ne pensate?

  si hi ragione, almeno a livello astratto, diciamo però che che c'è un margine fino a 40.400 di canone, per il quale non cambia l'imposta da pagare, già dai 40.500 cambia e diventa di 68;
rimane però sempre il fatto che la circolare dice che i canoni anteriori non concorrono alla base imponibile, quindi ritengo che non si debbano proprio contare, o no?

----------


## franky1977

> 8100 e scelgo annuale sennò mi da errore... e cmq il contratto non è mai stato registrato

  Ti trovi con i 67 euro.
8100*181/36500=40.17. Siccome tale importo è inferiore a 67 versi comunque il minimo chè 67. 
181 sono i giorni che vanno dal 04/07/2006 alla tua scadenza prossima che è 01/01/2007. 
Per quanto riguarda il fatto della deroga credo che vada solo su quelli già registrati. Per i contratti mai registrati forse dovresti selzionare "Scritto" e quindi scontare anche il bollo che va sulle copie delle 2 parti.

----------


## franky1977

> si hi ragione, almeno a livello astratto, diciamo per&#242; che che c'&#232; un margine fino a 40.400€ di canone, per il quale non cambia l'imposta da pagare, gi&#224; dai 40.500 cambia e diventa di 68€;
> rimane per&#242; sempre il fatto che la circolare dice che i canoni anteriori non concorrono alla base imponibile, quindi ritengo che non si debbano proprio contare, o no?

  Si hai ragione che la circolare dice che i canoni antecedenti il 04/07/06 non contano, ma ci&#242; vuol dire, secondo me, che non contano nel calcolo.
Ma se tu nella scheda canone imposti "annuale" devi indicare il canone annuale, non puoi mettere la porzione annuale dal 04/07/06 in poi, altrimenti metti un dato non veritiero.

----------


## Anita

quello ok, ma per pagare l'1% come si fa?che sarebbero questi benedetti 81€..... non li sopporto pi&#249; questi contratti..

----------


## vdscri

> 8100 e scelgo annuale sennò mi da errore... e cmq il contratto non è mai stato registrato

  se il canone annuo è  8100 il programma calcola giustamente il rateo dal 4/7/06 al 1/1/07 e l'imposta è quella minima di  67. Se invece  8100 è già il rateo di canone per i mesi dal 4/7/06 al 1/1/07 devi mettere nel campo del canone l'effettivo canone annuo totale dal 2/1/06 al 1/1/07 e il programma calcolerà l'imposta corretta.

----------


## ALEBBB

ho autenticato il file con entratel ma quando mi chiede il c/c per l'addebito????

----------


## Bibolo

81 sono i 67 di imposta + i 14 di imposta di bollo

----------


## franky1977

> Salve, pongo a voi il mio problema, nella speranza che dopo giorni di prove infinite, giunga al tanto atteso risultato: ho un contratto di locazione, soggetto ad Iva, ed esente ad imposta di bollo, con decorrenza 01/06/2000 31/05/2010, canone mensile di  935,07. Secondo i miei calcoli dovrei pagare dal 04/07 al 31/05/2007  102,00, mentre il software calcola imposta per  94,00. Mi sapete indicare dove sbaglio nel conteggio???Vi ringrazio anticipatamente...attendo AIUTTOOOOO....

  Il software a me lo calcola correttamente ovvero mi da come valore 103. 
Lo hai impostato come annuale a 11200.84?
cmq questo contratto non dovrebbe essere di 6 anni? Come mai parte nel 2000 e termina nel 2010?

----------


## franky1977

> ho autenticato il file con entratel ma quando mi chiede il c/c per l'addebito????

  Io ne ho pagati già diversi.
I dati del conto te li chiede prima dell'invio.
Provare per credere  :Wink:

----------


## Anita

no...81€ sono l'1% di 8100 che &#232; il canone annuale del contratto non registrato che ho provato a fare ora come nuova registrazione, come faccio a pagare l'1% se mi fa solo pagare la registrazione a tassa fissa?????

----------


## ferrero

> Salve, pongo a voi il mio problema, nella speranza che dopo giorni di prove infinite, giunga al tanto atteso risultato: ho un contratto di locazione, soggetto ad Iva, ed esente ad imposta di bollo, con decorrenza 01/06/2000 31/05/2010, canone mensile di € 935,07. Secondo i miei calcoli dovrei pagare dal 04/07 al 31/05/2007 € 102,00, mentre il software calcola imposta per € 94,00. Mi sapete indicare dove sbaglio nel conteggio???Vi ringrazio anticipatamente...attendo AIUTTOOOOO....

  ho provato ad immettere il tuo caso sul programma: devi indicare il canone annuale = €. 11.220,84 "tipo canone" annuale periodo 01/06/00-31/05/10 ed il risultato effettivamente &#232; 102,00 come calcolato manualmente!!

----------


## Bibolo

si anche  me fa il calcolo giusto.

----------


## Bibolo

> Io ne ho pagati già diversi.
> I dati del conto te li chiede prima dell'invio.
> Provare per credere

  cmq, franky te l'appoggio e metto anch'io il canone annuale maturato alla data di rinnovo, anche perchè nel mio caso non cambia nulla. 
ma ora come funziona la procedura, si deve prima fdfornire i dati per la registrazione e quindi creare il file xml?

----------


## vdscri

> no...81 sono l'1% di 8100 che è il canone annuale del contratto non registrato che ho provato a fare ora come nuova registrazione, come faccio a pagare l'1% se mi fa solo pagare la registrazione a tassa fissa?????

  Se il canone annuo è 8100 euro, vuol dire che l'imposta va calcolata su un importo di  4050 circa, cioè il canone percepito *solo* dal 4/7/06 al 2/1/07. Siccome l'1% di quella somma farebbe 40 euro, il programma applica *giustamente* l'imposta *minima* e non fissa di 67 euro.

----------


## franky1977

> cmq, franky te l'appoggio e metto anch'io il canone annuale maturato alla data di rinnovo, anche perchè nel mio caso non cambia nulla. 
> ma ora come funziona la procedura, si deve prima fdfornire i dati per la registrazione e quindi creare il file xml?

  
Dati registrazione ovvero codice fiscale del cliente in tutti e due i campi, se tu fai solo da intermediario e paghi addebitando sul "suo" c/c!
Poi crei il file xml e poi lo lavori con entratel alla solita maniera.
Al controllo devi selzaionare manualmente il modulo delle locazioni (non te lo da in automatico come con le dichiarazioni).
Poi crei file, autentichi, poi invii ed insrerisci i dato del c/c.

----------


## Anita

ma perch&#232; me lo fa solo per quel periodo?

----------


## Emanuela

> ho provato ad immettere il tuo caso sul programma: devi indicare il canone annuale = €. 11.220,84 "tipo canone" annuale periodo 01/06/00-31/05/10 ed il risultato effettivamente &#232; 102,00 come calcolato manualmente!!

  Per cosa sta  11.220,84???

----------


## Anita

o meglio perch&#232; lo deve fare solo per quel periodo?
Anita

----------


## franky1977

> ma perchè me lo fa solo per quel periodo?

  Anita scusa se te lo dico, ma qua noi ci *confrontiamo* e non scriviamo solo per avere la soluzione ai problemi senza *studiarci nemmeno* la normativa.
Fai delle domande (scusami) un pò stupide! Noi cerchiamo di aiutarti ma almeno datti una lettura alle circolari ed alla normativa, se no qui scriviamo 1000 messaggi e non ci capiamo più niente.

----------


## franky1977

> Per cosa sta  11.220,84???

  Sta per il tuo canone mensile trasformato in annuale. ovvero 935.07 x 12  :Wink:

----------


## vdscri

> ma perchè me lo fa solo per quel periodo?

  Se è una domanda al mio messaggio di prima, per favore usa il pulsante Quota, così so a cosa si riferisce, visto che qui le risposte sono numerose.
Comunque, l'imposta la calcola solo per quel periodo perché il decreto prevede che l'imposta sia pagata a partire dal 4/7/2006, anche se si richiede di inviare tutti i dati dei contratti da registrare

----------


## Emanuela

Ho inoltre un contratto di locazione con decorrenza 01/03/2000 31/08/2007, canone mensile  36.552,47, esente da imposta di bollo, soggetto ad IVA.Il software calcola l'imposta di bollo per l'intera durata per  5.043,00.Potreste indicarmi il conteggio fino ad arrivare agli  5.043,00 indicati dal software, per un importo da pagare per l'intera durata? Io sicuramente conteggio male la detrazione dell'1,25% ....Vi ringrazio anticipatamente.

----------


## Emanuela

Grazie Franky, ma nel frattempo mi sono svegliata dal sonno...e mi sono resa conto d'aver fatto una domanda alquanto stupida...diamo la colpa allo stress da software e da registrazione telemnatica dei contratti!!!

----------


## franky1977

> Se &#232; una domanda al mio messaggio di prima, per favore usa il pulsante Quota, cos&#236; so a cosa si riferisce, visto che qui le risposte sono numerose.
> Comunque, l'imposta la calcola solo per quel periodo perch&#233; il decreto prevede che l'imposta sia pagata a partire dal 4/7/2006, anche se si richiede di inviare tutti i dati dei contratti da registrare

  vdscri leggi il mio mess precedente. Non rispondiamo pi&#249; a queste domande stupide altrimenti allunghiamo solo la lista dei messaggi.
Qui siamo per discutere ed *Anita* come altri almeno dovrebbero avere l'accortenza di leggere la normativa e poi discutere su eventuali problematiche. 
Qui mi sembra che si cerca solo la risposta senza studiare. Siamo propio all'ABC.

----------


## Anita

> vdscri leggi il mio mess precedente. Non rispondiamo più a queste domande stupide altrimenti allunghiamo solo la lista dei messaggi.
> Qui siamo per discutere ed *Anita* come altri almeno dovrebbero avere l'accortenza di leggere la normativa e poi discutere su eventuali problematiche. 
> Qui mi sembra che si cerca solo la risposta senza studiare. Siamo propio all'ABC.

  il mio grosso problema è che il mio capo si è svegliato ieri a dirmi queste cose, non mi da niente da leggere, e io non so manco dove trovarla la normativa... grazie lo stesso

----------


## Bibolo

cmq, fose scopro l'acqua clda ma credo che il programma faccia il calcolo in ragione dei giorni di imposta arrotondando per eccesso, infatti, rispetto ai mei calcoli fatti a spanne su base mensile e fazione di mese il conto viene leggermente inferiore. 
una curiosità, ma per i pagamenti successivi si può uare comunque il modello f24 telematico come per la registrazione o ci sono diverse modalità, vorrei evitare di fre andare i clienti avanti indietro.
magari tu franky che ne hai fatti più di uno se hai suggerimenti.

----------


## vdscri

> vdscri leggi il mio mess precedente. Non rispondiamo più a queste domande stupide altrimenti allunghiamo solo la lista dei messaggi.
> Qui siamo per discutere ed *Anita* come altri almeno dovrebbero avere l'accortenza di leggere la normativa e poi discutere su eventuali problematiche. 
> Qui mi sembra che si cerca solo la risposta senza studiare. Siamo propio all'ABC.

  L'ho letto dopo aver postato il mio. In effetti con tutto quello che c'è da fare bisognerebbe concentrarsi sulla soluzione dei problemi ignoti, per quelli noti basta leggere la circolare 33 e i post precedenti

----------


## vdscri

> il mio grosso problema è che il mio capo si è svegliato ieri a dirmi queste cose, non mi da niente da leggere, e io non so manco dove trovarla la normativa... grazie lo stesso

  Ok Anita, allora, vai a questo indirizzo: http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...c_33e_2006.pdf è il testo dell'ultima circolare che chiarisce parecchi dubbi e dà indicazioni su come procedere coi programmi.
Scusa se siamo un po' bruschi, ma ci siamo passati tutti e tutti abbiamo dovuto impegnarci a studiare.
Marco

----------


## franky1977

> cmq, fose scopro l'acqua clda ma credo che il programma faccia il calcolo in ragione dei giorni di imposta arrotondando per eccesso, infatti, rispetto ai mei calcoli fatti a spanne su base mensile e fazione di mese il conto viene leggermente inferiore. 
> una curiosit&#224;, ma per i pagamenti successivi si pu&#242; uare comunque il modello f24 telematico come per la registrazione o ci sono diverse modalit&#224;, vorrei evitare di fre andare i clienti avanti indietro.
> magari tu franky che ne hai fatti pi&#249; di uno se hai suggerimenti.

  Hai ragione il software arrotonda per eccesso le mensilit&#224;: a pagina 11 della circolare 33 fa proprio questo esempio e dice che " per frazioni di mese inferiori a quindici giorni &#232; necessario procedere al ragguaglio a mensilit&#224; intere". io cmq faccio un calcolo a giorni cos&#236; mi avvicino un p&#242; di pi&#249; 
Riguardo ai pagamenti successivi io sto usando la procedura prevista dal software, indico i dati come da ricevuta dell'agenzia delle entrate e poi procedo al pagamento telematico con entratel.
Ricorda che il pagamento successivo va effettuato entro i 30gg dalla scadenza annuale.
Io purtroppo ho molti contratti per i quali devo fare la prima registrazione e poi il pagamento successivo in quanto scadono entro ottobre 2006.

----------


## Bibolo

> Hai ragione il software arrotonda per eccesso le mensilità: a pagina 11 della circolare 33 fa proprio questo esempio e dice che " per frazioni di mese inferiori a quindici giorni è necessario procedere al ragguaglio a mensilità intere". io cmq faccio un calcolo a giorni così mi avvicino un pò di più 
> Riguardo ai pagamenti successivi io sto usando la procedura prevista dal software, indico i dati come da ricevuta dell'agenzia delle entrate e poi procedo al pagamento telematico con entratel.
> Ricorda che il pagamento successivo va effettuato entro i 30gg dalla scadenza annuale.
> Io purtroppo ho molti contratti per i quali devo fare la prima registrazione e poi il pagamento successivo in quanto scadono entro ottobre 2006.

  si anch'io ho un caso come questo, infatti penso di farli pagare tramite il conto corrente del professionista, sia per la registrazione che per la prima annualità.

----------


## franky1977

> si anch'io ho un caso come questo, infatti penso di farli pagare tramite il conto corrente del professionista, sia per la registrazione che per la prima annualità.

  Se paghi come professionista in dati registrazione nel campo a destra devi indicare il codice fiscale dell'intermediario. Questo è l'unico caso (ovvero quando a pagare è l'intermediario in luogo del cliente) in cui nel campo a destra devi indicare il codice fiscale dell'intermediario. 
Ma vi conviene?

----------


## Bibolo

beh non abbiamo molti contratti da registrare, poi si parla di importi relativamente bassi che comunque vengono "versati" in anticipo sul conto del professionista, per il resto non mi sembra che ci siano particolari controindicazioni, o no?

----------


## Bibolo

cmq, il programma mki fa uno scherzo strano, mi inserisce sempre lo stesso codice fiscale per tutti i clienti nella schermata di creazione dei dati del contratto....., quindi mi sa che si deve alla fine di ogni contratto crearsi il file e quindi quando si procede al nuovo modificare il codice fiscale, altrimenti sarebbero tutti uguali, avete anche voi questo problema?

----------


## ALEBBB

il call center ha avvisato che domani dovrebbe essere rilasciata una nuova release del programma....
e avanti ancora!
io aspetto ansiosamente la proproga!

----------


## vdscri

> il call center ha avvisato che domani dovrebbe essere rilasciata una nuova release del programma....
> e avanti ancora!
> io aspetto ansiosamente la proproga!

  Tutte queste release mi stanno veramente rompendo le scatole. Quali miracoli farebbe questa nuova versione?

----------


## franky1977

> cmq, il programma mki fa uno scherzo strano, mi inserisce sempre lo stesso codice fiscale per tutti i clienti nella schermata di creazione dei dati del contratto....., quindi mi sa che si deve alla fine di ogni contratto crearsi il file e quindi quando si procede al nuovo modificare il codice fiscale, altrimenti sarebbero tutti uguali, avete anche voi questo problema?

  
Si purtroppo &#232; cos&#236;. devi modificare ogni volta i dati registrazione prima di creare ogni xml. Non era meglio integrare i dati registrazioni in ogni contratto cos&#236; da non doverlo modificare ogni volta e rischiare di fare errori? vabb&#232; lasciamo perdere. 
Speriamo tutti in una proroga, altrimenti mi sa che dovr&#242; fare diverse nottate!
A me ora ne mancano altri 160. Evviva!  :EEK!:

----------


## Anita

ho letto tutta la circolare, non &#232; obbligatoria una risposta se vi sembra una domanda stupida, se avevo un contratto gi&#224; registrato, e dovevo pagare solo l'1%, il mio capo mi ha detto di fare annualit&#224; successive e cos&#236; ho pagato tutto l'1% avevo un canone di 18270€ e una decorrenza del 01/04/2002.. ho sbagliato vero? a meno secondo quello che leggo a pag 15 della circolare, dovevo registrarlo come nuovo senza bollo...

----------


## Bibolo

certo chel'han fatto con i piedi questo programma, hai altre indicazioni riguardo al fatto di pagare con il c/c dell'intermediario?

----------


## vdscri

> ho letto tutta la circolare, non è obbligatoria una risposta se vi sembra una domanda stupida, se avevo un contratto già registrato, e dovevo pagare solo l'1%, il mio capo mi ha detto di fare annualità successive e così ho pagato tutto l'1% avevo un canone di 18270 e una decorrenza del 01/04/2002.. ho sbagliato vero? a meno secondo quello che leggo a pag 15 della circolare, dovevo registrarlo come nuovo senza bollo...

  Secondo la circolare si doveva fare una nuova registrazione con opzione "in deroga" e "contratto esente da bollo"
Vedi se riesci ad annullare l'invio che hai fatto.
Penso comunque che gli errori saranno davvero tanti

----------


## vdscri

> certo chel'han fatto con i piedi questo programma, hai altre indicazioni riguardo al fatto di pagare con il c/c dell'intermediario?

  io uso la procedura dall'ottobre 2005 per i contratti di locazione di immobili ad uso abitativo e il problema c'è sempre stato: per ogni contratto bisogna riscrivere i codici fiscali e creare il file xml, altrimenti usa gli stessi codici fiscali per tutti i contratti e il file presenta errori bloccanti in fase di controllo.

----------


## Anita

> Secondo la circolare si doveva fare una nuova registrazione con opzione "in deroga" e "contratto esente da bollo"
> Vedi se riesci ad annullare l'invio che hai fatto.
> Penso comunque che gli errori saranno davvero tanti

  non credo di poterlo cancellare, ho già tutte le ricevute dall'agenzia delle entrate..

----------


## vdscri

> non credo di poterlo cancellare, ho già tutte le ricevute dall'agenzia delle entrate..

  In questo caso non ti resta che chiedere al call center o all'ufficio locale dell'ag. entrate come si può fare per risolvere il problema. Sperando che lo sappiano

----------


## shanea

Salve a tutti,
tanto per cambiare ho un problema con la registrazione telematica dei contratti di locazione, ma mi sembra di essere in buona compagnia...  :Smile:  
Il problema è questo: i dati di locatore e locatario da inserire nel contratto (tipo residenza piuttosto che sede legale, oppure rappresentante legale) secondo voi sono quelli alla data attuale, al 04/07/2006 oppure addirittura quelli originari del contratto? (per la verità quest'ultima ipotesi mi sembra un po' assurda....)
Poi un confronto... non so se sono io che sbaglio a fare i conti... oppure il programma... la circolare 33 dice che in caso di pagamento dell'imposta di registro per l'intera durata del contratto, quando calcolo le annualità per lo sconto la prima (cioè quella dal 4 luglio fino alla prima scadenza) la devo considerare come annualità intera e non in frazione d'anno... ma il programma la considera come frazione d'anno e non come intera annualità... è successo anche a voi?
Grazie per la pazienza....

----------


## Emanuela

Nessuno mi sa aiutare in merito???????  

> Ho inoltre un contratto di locazione con decorrenza 01/03/2000 31/08/2007, canone mensile  36.552,47, esente da imposta di bollo, soggetto ad IVA.Il software calcola l'imposta di bollo per l'intera durata per  5.043,00.Potreste indicarmi il conteggio fino ad arrivare agli  5.043,00 indicati dal software, per un importo da pagare per l'intera durata? Io sicuramente conteggio male la detrazione dell'1,25% ....Vi ringrazio anticipatamente.

----------


## Emanuela

Grazie Franky, ma nel mio conteggio non ho inserito il bollo, ti spiego: ho calcolato  36.552,47 moltiplicato per 14 (i mesi che vanno da luglio 2006 ad agosto 2007), pertanto come canone annuo ho  511.734,58 (nel software inserisco q.sto importo) che rapportato al periodo 04/07 31/08/07 come imponibile ho  509.297,75, di conseguenza  5.093,00 di imposta. La detrazione come la devo, se la devo, calcolare???  

> Nessuno mi sa aiutare in merito???????

----------


## Emanuela

Rettifico, quando dico imposta di bollo pari a  5.043,00 intendevo imposta di registro. SCUSATE...LAPSUS DA SOFTWARE!!!  

> Nessuno mi sa aiutare in merito???????

----------


## franky1977

> Rettifico, quando dico imposta di bollo pari a  5.043,00 intendevo imposta di registro. SCUSATE...LAPSUS DA SOFTWARE!!!

  Cmq lasciando perdere i vari problemi sul calcolo, la circolare 33 specifica che non si ha diritto alla detrazione per contratti con durata residua inferiore ai 2 anni. Quindi al tuo contratto non spetta detrazione. :Smile:

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

Sapete dirmi quanto tempo impiega l'Agenzia mediamente per accettare l'invio di un contratto?E' da ieri mattina che e' in elaborazione.
Grazie

----------


## Anita

> Sapete dirmi quanto tempo impiega l'Agenzia mediamente per accettare l'invio di un contratto?E' da ieri mattina che e' in elaborazione.
> Grazie

  a me l'ha fatto dopo una giornata e mezza quindi prova a vedere oggi pomeriggio..

----------


## Elabora98

:Confused:  ma con tutto il tempo che ci stiamo perdendo dietro quanto dovremo chiedere di competenze per la registrazione di questi contratti????
Domanda da principianti ( essendo questo della registrazione dei contratti di locazione l'ultimo mal di pancia che ci siamo accollate) perchè se indico il nostro codice fiscale nei dati della fornitura nel campo "codice fiscale del soggetto richiedente la registrazione" Entratel, in fase di controllo, mi da come errore B122 codice fiscale del fornitore non presente nel contratto..mi son presa qualche passaggio???????
Grazie
M

----------


## Emanuela

Ripongo alla Vs. attenzione il mio problema e vi chiedo di aiutarmi in merito: 
contratto soggetto ad IVA ed esente da imposta di bollo, canone mensile pari a  36.552,47, decorrenza 01/03/2000 - 31/08/2007. Il software calcola imposa di registro pari a  5.043,00,per l'intera durata, mentre secondo i miei calcoli è di  5.093,00. AIUTOOO....

----------


## lele

Volevo porgervi alcuni quesiti per la registrazione di sti maledetti contratti:
-se una delle due parti è una ditta individuale o professionista,come la si inserisce?persona fisica?altrimenti che c.f. metto?
-è obbligatorio inserire tutti i dati catastali?molto spesso nei contratti non sono segnalati
-se un contratto è gia stato registrato a suo tempo, bisogna flaggare "in deroga"?altrimenti se non ancora registrato "scritto"?
-nei dati per la registrazione nei due campi bisogna inserire a sinistra il c.f. di chi richiede la registrazione e a destra o lo stesso o dell'intermediario a seconda dei casi,ma bisogna farlo contratto per contratto perchè non li tiene di volta in volta e perciò spedire singolarmente tutti i contratti (cioè creare un file per ogni contratto)anche se ho lo stesso richiedente per più contratti? :EEK!:   
..ho letto da voi che ci sarà un ulteriore aggiornamento?!no....

----------


## Emanuela

Per quanto riguarda il tuo quesito in merito al punto 3, confermo che se il contratto è già stato registrato cartaceo tempo fa, devi indicare in deroga, infatti poi nel file .xml ti riporta *Tipo contratto D*, che sta per contratti registrati in base al decreto della manovra bis,mentre se è un nuovo contratto, devi indicare scritto.  

> Volevo porgervi alcuni quesiti per la registrazione di sti maledetti contratti:
> -se una delle due parti è una ditta individuale o professionista,come la si inserisce?persona fisica?altrimenti che c.f. metto?
> -è obbligatorio inserire tutti i dati catastali?molto spesso nei contratti non sono segnalati
> -se un contratto è gia stato registrato a suo tempo, bisogna flaggare "in deroga"?altrimenti se non ancora registrato "scritto"?
> -nei dati per la registrazione nei due campi bisogna inserire a sinistra il c.f. di chi richiede la registrazione e a destra o lo stesso o dell'intermediario a seconda dei casi,ma bisogna farlo contratto per contratto perchè non li tiene di volta in volta e perciò spedire singolarmente tutti i contratti (cioè creare un file per ogni contratto)anche se ho lo stesso richiedente per più contratti?  
> ..ho letto da voi che ci sarà un ulteriore aggiornamento?!no....

----------


## Anita

> ma con tutto il tempo che ci stiamo perdendo dietro quanto dovremo chiedere di competenze per la registrazione di questi contratti????
> Domanda da principianti ( essendo questo della registrazione dei contratti di locazione l'ultimo mal di pancia che ci siamo accollate) perchè se indico il nostro codice fiscale nei dati della fornitura nel campo "codice fiscale del soggetto richiedente la registrazione" Entratel, in fase di controllo, mi da come errore B122 codice fiscale del fornitore non presente nel contratto..mi son presa qualche passaggio???????
> Grazie
> M

  perchè il soggetto richiedente è o il locatore o il conduttore e non l'intermediario..

----------


## Anita

> Volevo porgervi alcuni quesiti per la registrazione di sti maledetti contratti:
> -se una delle due parti è una ditta individuale o professionista,come la si inserisce?persona fisica?altrimenti che c.f. metto?
> -è obbligatorio inserire tutti i dati catastali?molto spesso nei contratti non sono segnalati
> -se un contratto è gia stato registrato a suo tempo, bisogna flaggare "in deroga"?altrimenti se non ancora registrato "scritto"?
> -nei dati per la registrazione nei due campi bisogna inserire a sinistra il c.f. di chi richiede la registrazione e a destra o lo stesso o dell'intermediario a seconda dei casi,ma bisogna farlo contratto per contratto perchè non li tiene di volta in volta e perciò spedire singolarmente tutti i contratti (cioè creare un file per ogni contratto)anche se ho lo stesso richiedente per più contratti?  
> ..ho letto da voi che ci sarà un ulteriore aggiornamento?!no....

  allora con calma..
1) si mette persona fisica ovvio e il codice fiscale alfanumerico.
2i dati catastali non sono obbligatori. almeno credo se provi poi lo salva senza darti errori, non ho ancora provato facendo i controlli di entratel
3)la tre non so come rispondertti, ci sto studiando
4)bisogna farlo contratto per contratto e poi creare il file perchè sennò rischi di avere per ogni contratto gli stessi codici fiscali...attento!!!!

----------


## lele

> Per quanto riguarda il tuo quesito in merito al punto 3, confermo che se il contratto è già stato registrato cartaceo tempo fa, devi indicare in deroga, infatti poi nel file .xml ti riporta *Tipo contratto D*, che sta per contratti registrati in base al decreto della manovra bis,mentre se è un nuovo contratto, devi indicare scritto.

  non è che "scritto" serve solo per i contratti dopo 04/07/2006?e per gli altri si mette tutti "in deroga"? non ci si capisce più nulla...  :Confused:

----------


## Elabora98

> perchè il soggetto richiedente è o il locatore o il conduttore e non l'intermediario..

  Peccato che se metto il codice fiscale del fornitore nello stesso campo, me lo controlla ma non lo autentica perch&#232; le chiavi di autenticazione sono registrate con il nostro codice fiscale! In ogni caso ho terminato adesso di parlare con un operatore dell'ADE, la quale dice che la segnalazione dell'errore B122 in fase di controllo non sono riusciti ad eliminarla di continuare lo stesso ed inviare la pratica la quale non sar&#224; scartata..speriamo

----------


## Emanuela

si, intendevo questo infatti, i nuovi contratti (quindi quelli dopo il 04/07) sono tutti scritti, gli altri in deroga, compresi quelli appunto registrati cartacei.  

> non è che "scritto" serve solo per i contratti dopo 04/07/2006?e per gli altri si mette tutti "in deroga"? non ci si capisce più nulla...

----------


## lele

> si, intendevo questo infatti, i nuovi contratti (quindi quelli dopo il 04/07) sono tutti scritti, gli altri in deroga, compresi quelli appunto registrati cartacei.

  Grazie per l'ulteriore chiarimento..  :Wink:

----------


## Emanuela

QUALCUNO MI AIUTIIII....  

> Ripongo alla Vs. attenzione il mio problema e vi chiedo di aiutarmi in merito: 
> contratto soggetto ad IVA ed esente da imposta di bollo, canone mensile pari a  36.552,47, decorrenza 01/03/2000 - 31/08/2007. Il software calcola imposa di registro pari a  5.043,00,per l'intera durata, mentre secondo i miei calcoli è di  5.093,00. AIUTOOO....

----------


## federico

scusate, ma quanto ce li facciamo pagare questi invii telematici di questi benedetti contratti di locazione? forse 100 euro l'uno o più?  :Mad:

----------


## Anita

> scusate, ma quanto ce li facciamo pagare questi invii telematici di questi benedetti contratti di locazione? forse 100 euro l'uno o più?

  si voglio vedere poi chi ci da 100 a contratto..

----------


## Anita

posso chiederti un'informazioe..
se ho un contratto non registrato con decorrenza02/01/01 - 31/12/2006 devo registrarlo come prima registrazione, in deroga e con marche? quante copie?qualcosa l'ho capito?
e mi dovrebbe far pagare l'1% solo dei mesi dal 04/07/2006 al 31/12/06?

----------


## vdscri

> si voglio vedere poi chi ci da 100 a contratto..

  Prova con 50 euro  :Wink:   magari la botta la assorbono meglio

----------


## Elabora98

> QUALCUNO MI AIUTIIII....

  Ciao Emanuela, il calcolo del software &#232; giusto! Infatti nella circolare 33/E &#232; specificato a pag. 14 che lo sconto per il pagamento dell'intera durata del contratto &#232; applicato anche nel caso in cui il periodo del contratto che residua alla data del 04/07/06 sia superiore a 12 mesi..nel Tuo caso specifico il periodo residuo &#232; pari a 14 mesi. Nello specifico il calcolo che ne consegue &#232; il seguente:Imposta di Registro dovuta per l'intero periodo 5.177,35 - 1,46% = 5.042,64. 
1,46 &#232; dato da 1,25 (50% del tasso legale d'interesse) moltiplicato 1,17 (14 mesi durata residua della locazione /12)
Speriamo di esserTi state d'aiuto ^_^
P&M

----------


## cecco

Per chi fosse interessato:
- ho inviato i miei files due giorni fa inserendo in entrambi i campi il codice fiscale del proprietario dell'immobile per evitare il codice errore B122.
- Anche con la versione 3.2.1. continuava a darmi l'errore per l'imposta di bollo.
- sulla schermata del servizio Entratel mi appariva "in elaborazione" e numero documenti totali Zero.
- oggi finalmente mi sono state rese disponibili le ricevute. Documenti totali e acquisiti corretti. Nessuno scarto.
Ulteriore ricevuta mi sarà inviata per convalidare l'addebito sul conto corrente indicato (quello del proprietario degli immobili)
Buon lavoro a tutti

----------


## davide865

Buongiorno a tutti, 
ho il seguente problema: questa mattina ho scaricato da Entratel il file 3.2.1 che permette l'aggiornamento del programma di compilazione dei contratti di locazione. Durante la fase di installazione del file, si visualizza il seguente errore "*impossibile trovare la macchina virtuale java valida da caricare, provare ad installare una macchina virtuale java supportata"*
Qualcuno di voi ha avuto lo stesso problema? Come avete affrontato questo "intoppo"? Cosa devo fare per superare l'ostacolo? Grazie.

----------


## Anita

> Per chi fosse interessato:
> - ho inviato i miei files due giorni fa inserendo in entrambi i campi il codice fiscale del proprietario dell'immobile per evitare il codice errore B122.
> - Anche con la versione 3.2.1. continuava a darmi l'errore per l'imposta di bollo.
> - sulla schermata del servizio Entratel mi appariva "in elaborazione" e numero documenti totali Zero.
> - oggi finalmente mi sono state rese disponibili le ricevute. Documenti totali e acquisiti corretti. Nessuno scarto.
> Ulteriore ricevuta mi sarà inviata per convalidare l'addebito sul conto corrente indicato (quello del proprietario degli immobili)
> Buon lavoro a tutti

  tu che sei più avanti, aiutamiiii...
allora, contratto mai registrato, assoggettato all'iva, devo fare nuova registrazione, in deroga?, con le marche da bollo?, una copia o due copie? se il contratto finisc il 31/12/2006 succede qualcosa?o da gennaio, devo fare la proroga, è esatto?

----------


## Robi

> posso chiederti un'informazioe..
> se ho un contratto non registrato con decorrenza02/01/01 - 31/12/2006 devo registrarlo come prima registrazione, in deroga e con marche? quante copie?qualcosa l'ho capito?
> e mi dovrebbe far pagare l'1% solo dei mesi dal 04/07/2006 al 31/12/06?

  Devi registrarlo ma non in deroga, poich&#232; non &#232; mai stato registrato prima.
le marche vanno ogni 4 fogli (100 righe). Le copie dipende da quante  vuoi farne... di solito 3 i pi&#249; tirchi anche 2 (uno per l'Ade e l'altro per un solo contraente).
Paghi l'1% con il minimo di 67 €
Ma direi che hai capito benissimo, qualche giorno fa eri messa peggio  :Smile:   Buon lavoro

----------


## lele

> Buongiorno a tutti, 
> ho il seguente problema: questa mattina ho scaricato da Entratel il file 3.2.1 che permette l'aggiornamento del programma di compilazione dei contratti di locazione. Durante la fase di installazione del file, si visualizza il seguente errore "*impossibile trovare la macchina virtuale java valida da caricare, provare ad installare una macchina virtuale java supportata"*
> Qualcuno di voi ha avuto lo stesso problema? Come avete affrontato questo "intoppo"? Cosa devo fare per superare l'ostacolo? Grazie.

  Anche a me è successo qualcosa di analogo..ho salvato il file per l'aggiornamento e quando aprivo lo stesso file per l'installazione mi dava un problema con java ke con la precedente versione non mi dava;ho risalvato il file e ho riproceduto ad installarlo e mi ha più dato problemi..non so se ti può essere di aiuto...

----------


## Anita

> Devi registrarlo ma non in deroga, poichè non è mai stato registrato prima.
> le marche vanno ogni 4 fogli (100 righe). Le copie dipende da quante  vuoi farne... di solito 3 i più tirchi anche 2 (uno per l'Ade e l'altro per un solo contraente).
> Paghi l'1% con il minimo di 67 
> Ma direi che hai capito benissimo, qualche giorno fa eri messa peggio   Buon lavoro

  beh sai com'è ho passato ieri sera fino a mezzanotte a leggere di tutto.. il mio capo mi ha fregato di nuovo tutti i fogli... e non mi prendere in giro,,,
ora però ho chiamato il call center che mi ha detto di mettere in deroga...perchè sono contratti prima del 04/07/2006...

----------


## vdscri

> Per chi fosse interessato:
> - ho inviato i miei files due giorni fa inserendo in entrambi i campi il codice fiscale del proprietario dell'immobile per evitare il codice errore B122.
> - Anche con la versione 3.2.1. continuava a darmi l'errore per l'imposta di bollo.
> - sulla schermata del servizio Entratel mi appariva "in elaborazione" e numero documenti totali Zero.
> - oggi finalmente mi sono state rese disponibili le ricevute. Documenti totali e acquisiti corretti. Nessuno scarto.
> Ulteriore ricevuta mi sarà inviata per convalidare l'addebito sul conto corrente indicato (quello del proprietario degli immobili)
> Buon lavoro a tutti

  Grande!  :Big Grin:   sto aspettando anch'io che mi torni la ricevuta, ma dato che il caso era uguale al tuo confido che nonostante l'errore sia tutto a posto

----------


## fbonave

Scusate, qualcuno ci capisce qualcosa? Anche con la versione 3.2.1 mi da l'errore sul bollo...  :EEK!:  
Ditemi se sbaglio...contratto già registrato in data antecedente al 04/07/2006 e bollato in originale,io ho flaggato "esente bollo"...Chiaramente poi mi segnala errore b107 b026 per omissione bollo.  :Confused:  
Grazie!
Fe

----------


## ferrero

Guarda che il contratto di *Anita*, se riferito ad un immobile strumentale per natura e quindi soggetto all'iva prima del 04/07/06, deve essere registrato in deroga, senza trasmettere il testo del contratto come chiaramente specificato dal provvedimento del 14/09/06. Il bollo può essere uno soltanto dato che la "copia" per l'AdE è un atto virtuale per cui il bollo non si applica (rif. Risoluzione 175/E dd 06/06/02)

----------


## Elabora98

Ciao Cecco, ma abbi pazienza in fase di autentica del file non Ti dava errore sul codice fiscale del fornitore presente sul record di testa...ecc..hai continuato con la procedura ugualmente?
grazie

----------


## Robi

> Scusate, qualcuno ci capisce qualcosa? Anche con la versione 3.2.1 mi da l'errore sul bollo...  
> Ditemi se sbaglio...contratto gi&#224; registrato in data antecedente al 04/07/2006 e bollato in originale,io ho flaggato "esente bollo"...Chiaramente poi mi segnala errore b107 b026 per omissione bollo.  
> Grazie!
> Fe

  Anche a me da l'errore... per&#242; non &#232; bloccante, ed &#232; corretto il flag su esente bollo !! :Cool:  
per&#242; ricordo che qualcuno ha detto che non gli dava pi&#249; l'errore del bollo con la nuova versione 3.2.1.

----------


## Anita

sto andando fuori di testa..
codice fiscale responsabile della fornitura... metto l'intermediario o il locatore?

----------


## ferrero

> Anche a me da l'errore... per&#242; non &#232; bloccante, ed &#232; corretto il flag su esente bollo !! 
> per&#242; ricordo che qualcuno ha detto che non gli dava pi&#249; l'errore del bollo con la nuova versione 3.2.1.

  ero io a cui non dava + l'errore ma semplicemente perch&#232; nella foga di provare il nuovo 3.2.1 non mi ero accorta che dove avevo flaggato esente da bollo nella vecchia versione  in sede di importazione nella nuova versione era stato reinserito il bollo. Per fortuna era solo una prova...infatti poi fatta la correzione il diagnostico segnalava dinuovo l'errore non bloccante nel flusso!

----------


## fbonave

> sto andando fuori di testa..
> codice fiscale responsabile della fornitura... metto l'intermediario o il locatore?

  Io metterei il locatore...
ciao!Fe

----------


## cecco

@ Anita: direi che ti ha gi&#224; risposto in modo esauriente Roby. 
@ Elabora98: s&#236;, mi dava l'errore per il codice fiscale del fornitore ma ho provato ad inviarlo lo stesso anche perch&#232; non ne potevo pi&#249;. Ho preferito agire cos&#236; per portarmi avanti e, nel caso me lo avessero scartato, avere ancora tempo per qualche altro tentativo. 
In merito alla risposta che hai dato a Emanuela avrei da dissentire. Sicuramente il calcolo da te proposto &#232; lo stesso fatto dal software ma la circolare dice anche che, ai fini del calcolo della detrazione,  il periodo compreso tra il 4 luglio e la prima scadenza annuale successiva rileva come un'annualit&#224; intera e, a mio avviso, il tasso applicabile sarebbe quindi pari all' 1,875% (1,25 fino al 28 febbraio 2007 e 0,675% dal 1 marzo al 31 agosto 2007).

----------


## Robi

> ero io a cui non dava + l'errore ma semplicemente perchè nella foga di provare il nuovo 3.2.1 non mi ero accorta che dove avevo flaggato esente da bollo nella vecchia versione  in sede di importazione nella nuova versione era stato reinserito il bollo. Per fortuna era solo una prova...infatti poi fatta la correzione il diagnostico segnalava dinuovo l'errore non bloccante nel flusso!

  Ah ecco... mistero risolto, allora hai sciolto l'ultima riserva, li mando via è già entro in parcellazione!

----------


## davide865

> Anche a me è successo qualcosa di analogo..ho salvato il file per l'aggiornamento e quando aprivo lo stesso file per l'installazione mi dava un problema con java ke con la precedente versione non mi dava;ho risalvato il file e ho riproceduto ad installarlo e mi ha più dato problemi..non so se ti può essere di aiuto...

  Grazie per l'aiuto, ho provato in tutti i modi, anche quello che mi ha descritto Lele, ma non c'è verso non riesco ad aggiornare il programma con la versione 3.2.1 Non so proprio come fare!!!! Qualcun'altro ha delle soluzioni????  :Confused:

----------


## Anita

Mi Dite Dove Trovare I Programmi Di Controllo Che Entratel Non Me Li Trova, Ma Guardando Sul Sito Non Li Trovosono Tutti Vecchi..

----------


## davide865

*AIUTATEMI!!! NON SO PROPRIO COSA FARE!!!*  
Buongiorno a tutti, 
ho il seguente problema: questa mattina ho scaricato da Entratel il file 3.2.1 che permette l'aggiornamento del programma di compilazione dei contratti di locazione. Durante la fase di installazione del file, si visualizza il seguente errore "impossibile trovare la macchina virtuale java valida da caricare, provare ad installare una macchina virtuale java supportata"
Qualcuno di voi ha avuto lo stesso problema? Come avete affrontato questo "intoppo"? Cosa devo fare per superare l'ostacolo? Grazie.

----------


## Claudio

> *AIUTATEMI!!! NON SO PROPRIO COSA FARE!!!*  
> Buongiorno a tutti, 
> ho il seguente problema: questa mattina ho scaricato da Entratel il file 3.2.1 che permette l'aggiornamento del programma di compilazione dei contratti di locazione. Durante la fase di installazione del file, si visualizza il seguente errore "impossibile trovare la macchina virtuale java valida da caricare, provare ad installare una macchina virtuale java supportata"
> Qualcuno di voi ha avuto lo stesso problema? Come avete affrontato questo "intoppo"? Cosa devo fare per superare l'ostacolo? Grazie.

  Penso che dovresti disinstallare tutto e le vecchie versioni del software Java. Dopo aver proceduto così, riscaricati, per prima cosa, Java nella versione che si trova sul sito dell'agenzia delle entrate, e installala sull'HD. Dopo questo, procedi a scaricare e installare il benedetto programma.

----------


## Caronte

> Per chi fosse interessato:
> - ho inviato i miei files due giorni fa inserendo in entrambi i campi il codice fiscale del proprietario dell'immobile per evitare il codice errore B122.
> - Anche con la versione 3.2.1. continuava a darmi l'errore per l'imposta di bollo.
> - sulla schermata del servizio Entratel mi appariva "in elaborazione" e numero documenti totali Zero.
> - oggi finalmente mi sono state rese disponibili le ricevute. Documenti totali e acquisiti corretti. Nessuno scarto.
> Ulteriore ricevuta mi sarà inviata per convalidare l'addebito sul conto corrente indicato (quello del proprietario degli immobili)
> Buon lavoro a tutti

  confermo anche io.
Ho inviato ieri mattina un file con 5 contratti (softw di controllo 4.4.0 del 31/10/2006). Ricevo adesso la ricevuta di avvenuta elaborazione tutto OK, nessuno scarto..
sulla ricevuta riporta: _sarà resa  disponibile un'ulteriore ricevuta con l'esito dell'addebito effettuato dalla banca_

----------


## Emanuela

Grazie per la risoluzione,ma forse sto "vaneggiando": a me l'imponibile sul quale calcolare l'imposta da  508.197,24=  36.552,47 * 28 giorni di luglio, +  36.552,47 da agosto 2006 ad agosto 2007. Come è possibile che invece l'imponibile sia di  517.735,00???  

> Ciao Emanuela, il calcolo del software è giusto! Infatti nella circolare 33/E è specificato a pag. 14 che lo sconto per il pagamento dell'intera durata del contratto è applicato anche nel caso in cui il periodo del contratto che residua alla data del 04/07/06 sia superiore a 12 mesi..nel Tuo caso specifico il periodo residuo è pari a 14 mesi. Nello specifico il calcolo che ne consegue è il seguente:Imposta di Registro dovuta per l'intero periodo 5.177,35 - 1,46% = 5.042,64. 
> 1,46 è dato da 1,25 (50% del tasso legale d'interesse) moltiplicato 1,17 (14 mesi durata residua della locazione /12)
> Speriamo di esserTi state d'aiuto ^_^
> P&M

----------


## cecco

@ davide865
Prima di disinstallare tutto prova a scaricare ed installare la versione che trovi su Software di sistema di Entratel. E' la 1.3.1_13

----------


## cecco

@ Emanuela 
L'imponibile corretto al tuo caso è 511.734,58 dato dal canone mensile per 14 in quanto si calcola a mesi (non contano le frazioni inferiori ai 15 giorni). 
L'imposta è quindi, senza detrazione, di 5.117,35. 
Sta a te decidere se prendere quanto calcolato dal programma o, viceversa, assumere la mia impostazione espressa qualche messaggio fa. 
Ciao

----------


## Elabora98

:EEK!:   :Confused:  ..ma dove hai letto l'imponibile nella nostra risposta?..5117,35 è l'imposta di registro!..Ti capiamo siam tutti FUSI..do ragione a chi ha proposto di creare un centro di raccolta commercialisti ESAURITI.. :Big Grin:

----------


## davide865

> @ davide865
> Prima di disinstallare tutto prova a scaricare ed installare la versione che trovi su Software di sistema di Entratel. E' la 1.3.1_13

  
Finalmente dopo mille tentativi sono riuscito a installare l'aggiornamento del programma cotratti di locazione 3.2.1. Pensato ho dovuto rinstallare la versione JAVA 1.1.8!!! Siamo tornati all'era glaciale. Cmq l'importante è aver eseguito il file!! Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto. Buon lavoro.

----------


## davide865

:Confused:   Lo so che è gia stato detto un sacco di volte, ma al momento non trovo la risposta nel forum. Quando il programma mi chiede il codice fiscale del soggetto richiedente la registrastione del contratto, quale metto? Quello dell'intermediario?? Scusatemi se sono ripetitivo. Grazie

----------


## Anita

ciao, tu mi sai dire quale codice fiscale devo mettere come responsabile della fornitura?

----------


## Anita

e dove posso trovare i moduli di controllo quelli che tutti dicono sono usciti ieri?

----------


## davide865

> ciao, tu mi sai dire quale codice fiscale devo mettere come responsabile della fornitura?

  Io credo che sia quello dell'intermediario, ma non ne sono sicuro.
Ho chiesto anch'io delucidazioni in merito. Speriamo che qualcuno ci risponda!!!

----------


## davide865

> e dove posso trovare i moduli di controllo quelli che tutti dicono sono usciti ieri?

  
Di solito io i moduli di controllo li trovo a questo indirizzo https://entratel.agenziaentrate.it/

----------


## Robi

> ciao, tu mi sai dire quale codice fiscale devo mettere come responsabile della fornitura?

  chi richiede la registrazione è lo stesso del c/c da addebitare!!!! 
in questo link trovi i moduli di controllo:  https://entratel.agenziaentrate.it/s...=SOFT_LOCA_XML

----------


## Robi

> Lo so che &#232; gia stato detto un sacco di volte, ma al momento non trovo la risposta nel forum. Quando il programma mi chiede il codice fiscale del soggetto richiedente la registrastione del contratto, quale metto? Quello dell'intermediario?? Scusatemi se sono ripetitivo. Grazie

  
il richiedente la registrazione &#232; lo stesso del C/c da addebitare, non c'entra l'intermediario.
se metti quello dell'intermediario te lo scarta!!

----------


## cecco

@ Anita
@ Davide 
Ma li leggete i messaggi precedenti???? 
Se il conto corrente di addebito è quello dell'intermediario mettete in entrambi i campi il suo codice fiscale. 
Se il conto corrente di addebito è quello del locatore dovete inserire il suo codice fiscale come intestatario del conto corrente e come responsabile fornitura avete due opzioni: 
1. Inserite ancora il codice del locatore. Ciò comporterà un errore in sede di autenticazione ma potete inviare lo stesso. Ho già scritto, assieme ad altri, che così facendo i contratti sono stati accettati e acquisiti; 
2. Inserite il codice fiscale dell'intermediario. Ciò comporterà in sede di controllo l'errore codice B122. Che io sappia nessuno ha ancora provato ad inviare file con queste caratteristiche. 
A voi la scelta.

----------


## Claudio

Salve a tutti, sono un nuovo utente e come molti di voi sto trovando mille difficoltà per portare a termine questa benedetta registrazione on line dei contratti di locazione.
Premetto che ho letto lultima circolare dellagenzia delle entrate e da un po di tempo sto facendo i conti con questo problema: 
Ho un vecchio contratto di locazione commerciale tra due persone fisiche, regolarmente registrato, di cui solo il conduttore è soggetto passivo Iva. Questo contratto attraverso vari rinnovi è ancora in vita e ha sempre scontato limposta di registro nella misura del 2%. Nel 2006, al posto del vecchio locatore (persona fisica, non soggetto passivo IVA) è subentrato, a seguito della vendita dellimmobile, una Società (soggetto passivo IVA), che vuole esercitare lopzione per limponibilitàIVA e di conseguenza versare limposta di registro dell1%  calcolata in proporzione al canone annuo.
Io ho pensato di procedere nel modo seguente:
1.	Passare direttamente alla sezione pagamenti successivi del software dellAgenzia delle entrate;
2.	Entrare nella sezione cessione
3.	Inserire tutti i dati di registrazione del vecchio contratto, la data di cessione e la data di scadenza del contratto,  il canone di locazione annuo aggiornato, il C.F./P.IVA  del nuovo locatore, il codice 10 per esprimere lopzione IVA
4.	Far calcolare automaticamente al software limposta di registro. 
Dopo aver eseguito la procedura, il software mi calcola limposta di registro nella misura dell1% del canone annuo, ma non me la ragguaglia a singolo anno, ma me la calcola per il periodo che va dalla cessione alla scadenza del contratto.
Per ragguagli su questo,  ho chiesto al call center dellagenzia delle entrate che, dopo vari tentennamenti, mi ha consigliato di procedere alla registrazione di un nuovo contratto e che sarebbe opportuno rivolgermi, per maggiori dettagli e per informazioni attendibili allufficio locale in cui è stato registrato il contratto originario. 
Chi mi può aiutare?  Sono in piena confusione.

----------


## davide865

> @ Anita
> @ Davide 
> Ma li leggete i messaggi precedenti???? 
> Se il conto corrente di addebito è quello dell'intermediario mettete in entrambi i campi il suo codice fiscale. 
> Se il conto corrente di addebito è quello del locatore dovete inserire il suo codice fiscale come intestatario del conto corrente e come responsabile fornitura avete due opzioni: 
> 1. Inserite ancora il codice del locatore. Ciò comporterà un errore in sede di autenticazione ma potete inviare lo stesso. Ho già scritto, assieme ad altri, che così facendo i contratti sono stati accettati e acquisiti; 
> 2. Inserite il codice fiscale dell'intermediario. Ciò comporterà in sede di controllo l'errore codice B122. Che io sappia nessuno ha ancora provato ad inviare file con queste caratteristiche. 
> A voi la scelta.

  CHIEDO SCUSA PER AVER FATTO UNA DOMANDA RIPETITIVA. MA E' UN MOMENTO DI TOTALE CONFUSIONE. GRAZIE PER AVER RISPOSTO!!!

----------


## Robi

Giusto per curiosit&#224; ma capita anche a voi che ci metta tanto tempo ad elaborare i file inviati?????.... Non vorrei averli mandati sul portatile di Visco  :Big Grin:

----------


## cecco

@ Claudio 
Relativamente al tuo problema, a mio avviso, l'obbligo di registrazione cade sulle parti esistenti alla data di entrata in vigore del decreto e quindi a nulla rileva la titolarit&#224; del contratto in epoche precedenti. Procederei quindi a registrarlo come nuovo contratto in deroga, esente da bollo, indicando come locatore il cessionario soggetto IVA.
Se poi, in futuro, l'Ufficio dovesse contestare la mancanza di una precedente registrazione in capo al cessionario ritengo che la presentazione del vecchio contratto registrato e relativo atto di cessione dovrebbe risolvere la controversia. 
E' un'opinione personale, ovviamente. 
Tratto dalla circolare :Sono obbligati alla registrazione in esame, con assunzione di
responsabilit&#224; solidale ai sensi dell’articolo 10 del d.P.R. n. 131 del 1986, i
contraenti (persone fisiche e giuridiche) che siano parti del rapporto contrattuale
in corso di esecuzione alla data del 4 luglio 2006. 
Secondo quanto esposto, in seguito a cessione del contratto post 4 luglio ma ante 30 novembre, entrambi i locatori dovranno procedere alla registrazione per il periodo di loro competenza? Oppure &#232; obbligato solo il locatore alla data del 4 luglio? In questo caso, tuttavia, sarebbe a mio avviso meglio che la registrazione venisse effettutata dal locatario al fine di evitare l'obbligo dell'imposta minima di euro 67 a fronte di un'imposta netta dovuta inferiore. Soluzione preferibile anche in considerazione del fatto che se il locatario non &#232; soggetto IVA pu&#242; evitare la registrazione per via telematica.

----------


## vdscri

> Giusto per curiosità ma capita anche a voi che ci metta tanto tempo ad elaborare i file inviati?????.... Non vorrei averli mandati sul portatile di Visco

  Inviato ieri ore 11 arrivato oggi ore 14

----------


## Anita

scusate non ci capisco pi&#249; niente, ho fatto il file, lo voglio controllare attraverso entratel, ma quando mi chiede controlla e crea (...) non mi appare niente di predefinito nel men&#249; a tendina, come per esempio accade con gli altri controlli, eppure ho stampato tutti i moduli di controllo, perch&#232; non appare?

----------


## Anita

ho messo nel men&#249; a tendina contratti di locazione vers. 4.4.1 del 13/11/2006 &#232; quello?

----------


## cecco

@ Anita 
Provare a cliccare sulla freccetta a destra?
Far quindi scorrere le varie opzioni fino a trovare quella giusta?
Suvvia.... sempre che tu li abbia veramente installati i moduli di controllo!!!

----------


## davide865

> ho messo nel menù a tendina contratti di locazione vers. 4.4.1 del 13/11/2006 è quello?

  si è quello!!!

----------


## vdscri

Non so se è già stato trattato l'argomento, quindi se ripeto un argomento già discusso mi scuso.
Devo registrare un contratto con decorrenza 1/5/06 e scadenza 31/12/06. Anomalo, ma le parti hanno voluto farlo così a suo tempo.
L'importo per l'intera durata del contratto è di  47.213,20.
Inserendo questi dati e indicando che si tratta di contratto in deroga, soggetto ad iva, e che l'importo del canone è relativo all'intera annualità (non si poteva fare diversamente, perché ogni altra voce non permette il calcolo dell'imposta di registro) e come tipo di pagamento sempre per l'intera annualità, il programma dà un'imposta di registro di  354,00 calcolata sul rateo di canone che va dal 4/7 al 31/12/2006.
Sottoposto a controllo il file xml ottengo un messaggio d'errore *bloccante* perché l'imposta autoliquidata è inferiore al minimo previsto di  472,00 cioè l'1% secco sull'importo complessivo del canone. D'accordo che per i contratti con durata inferiore a un anno si debba applicare l'imposta per intero (salvo interpretazioni diverse), ma come faccio a questo punto a creare il file xml corretto se il programma calcola l'imposta solo per il periodo dal 4/7 al 31/12/06?

----------


## Anita

> si &#232; quello!!!

  se &#232; quello, allora perch&#232; avendo messo nei dati fornitura denuncia, come respnsabile il codice dell'intermediario, e come intestatario del c/c il locatore, non mi da l'errore che tutti mi dicevate???
mi dice che &#232; corretto, pur non mettendo lo stesso codice fiscale dell'intestatario del c/c  
Anzi ora ho provato a fare un altro file mettendo come mi avevate detto il codice fiscale dell' intestatario del c/c anche nei dati del responsabile, e di nuovo  me l'ha dato corretto, qual &#232;? quello giusto?

----------


## davide865

> se è quello, allora perchè avendo messo nei dati fornitura denuncia, come respnsabile il codice dell'intermediario, e come intestatario del c/c il locatore, non mi da l'errore che tutti mi dicevate???
> mi dice che è corretto, pur non mettendo lo stesso codice fiscale dell'intestatario del c/c  
> Anzi ora ho provato a fare un altro file mettendo come mi avevate detto il codice fiscale dell' intestatario del c/c anche nei dati del responsabile, e di nuovo  me l'ha dato corretto, qual è? quello giusto?

  
IO HO MESSO I SEGUENTI DATI
C.F. RESPONSABILE DELL'INVIO : LOCATORE
C.F. INTESTATARIO C/C  : LOCATORE 
NELLA FASE DELL'AUTENTICA ENTRATEL MI HA SEGNALATO L'ERRORE, MA HO POTUTO EFFETTUARE L'INVIO LO STESSO. 
ORA ATTENDO LA RICEVUTA O DI SCARTO O DI ACQUISIZIONE

----------


## Anita

quindi &#232; nell'autentica che dovrebbe darmi l'errore?
non in quella di controllo?

----------


## davide865

> quindi è nell'autentica che dovrebbe darmi l'errore?
> non in quella di controllo?

  si è nell'autentica che ti da l'errore e non nella fase di controllo.
Quando inserisci la tua password entratel ti comunica che il codice fiscale inserito non corrisponde a quello dell'intemediario.

----------


## Anita

> si è nell'autentica che ti da l'errore e non nella fase di controllo.
> Quando inserisci la tua password entratel ti comunica che il codice fiscale inserito non corrisponde a quello dell'intemediario.

  allora io ho mandato come te... ho visto l'errore.... se si può dire almeno è stata una certezza tra le incertezze... non molto consolante essendo un errore, grazie mille

----------


## Robi

> allora io ho mandato come te... ho visto l'errore.... se si può dire almeno è stata una certezza tra le incertezze... non molto consolante essendo un errore, grazie mille

  Tranquilla va bene così!!!

----------


## davide865

> allora io ho mandato come te... ho visto l'errore.... se si può dire almeno è stata una certezza tra le incertezze... non molto consolante essendo un errore, grazie mille

  Non c'è di che, se non ci si aiuta tra di noi!!
A ragione ROBI stai tranquilla, vedrai che andrà bene!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Emanuela

Per quei contratti che hanno come scadenza 30/11, come devo procedere? Nle senso: non devo in questo fare la doppia registrazione,vero?Vale solo la prima registrazione...

----------


## Claudio

@Cecco 
Grazie per le preziose informazioni. Ho riletto meglio la circolare dell'Agenzia delle entrate, e ne ho dedotto che effettivamente la registrazione del contratto dà quantomeno la possibilità di potere esercitare l'opzione per l'imponibilità IVA. 
Inoltre la sezione "cessioni" all'interno de' "pagamenti successivi" del software, è dedicato alle cessioni dei contratti di locazione a titolo oneroso.
Procederò a registrare il contratto.  :Smile:  con la speranza che tutta la procedura vada a buon fine.

----------


## Robi

> Per quei contratti che hanno come scadenza 30/11, come devo procedere? Nle senso: non devo in questo fare la doppia registrazione,vero?Vale solo la prima registrazione...

  Brava Manu, ottima conclusione!!

----------


## Emanuela

Per i contratti in oggetto, quindi soggetti ad IVA, dove comunque si è già pagata l'imposta fissa, come si deve procedere???

----------


## Emanuela

Grazie Roby!!! :Stick Out Tongue:   

> Brava Manu, ottima conclusione!!

----------


## Robi

> Per i contratti in oggetto, quindi soggetti ad IVA, dove comunque si &#232; gi&#224; pagata l'imposta fissa, come si deve procedere???

  Anche se avevi pagato l'imposta di registro in misura fissa in caso d'uso, non rileva ai fini della determinazione dell'imposta di registro con la procedura telematica (1%) 
E' una spiegazione da circolare dell'Ag. Entrate...se non mi sono spiegato dimmelo!!

----------


## Emanuela

Grazie, benissimo, allora anch'io ho dato la tua interpretazione...ancora GRAZIE!!! :Stick Out Tongue:   

> Anche se avevi pagato l'imposta di registro in misura fissa in caso d'uso, non rileva ai fini della determinazione dell'imposta di registro con la procedura telematica (1%) 
> E' una spiegazione da circolare dell'Ag. Entrate...se non mi sono spiegato dimmelo!!

----------


## federico

una precisazione per tutti. a me è capitato che non partiva nessuna fase di autentica del file. provando e riprovando ho scoperto che occorre l'ultima versione dell'applicativo generale (software di sistema) di ENTRATEL. bella scoperta direte voi! ma per me sono tutte piccole conquiste!!!
se poi qualcuno è così gentile da dirmi come ha fatto praticamente a gestire la situazione in cui occorre fare due pagamenti dell'imp.di registro, cioè uno per il periodo che va dal 04/07 al (esempio) 02/08 ed un altro dal 02/08 all' 01/08 dell'anno successivo? ( data di scadenza che cade nel periodo 04/07/06 - 30/11/06. grazie e buon lavoro a tutti.

----------


## Emanuela

Nel caso di "doppia registrazione" per effetto di scadenza ante 31/10, occore procedere nel seguente modo:
1) Registri il contratto (*procedura Registrazi*one)mettendo la decorrenza che c'è nel contratto: ad esempio 01/03/2000 - 31/08/2009 e flagghi (in tipo pagamento) per la prima annualità, così facendo il software ti calcola l'imposta che va dal 04/07 al 31/08/2006. Una volta che procedi alla trasmissione di questa prima registrazione, e dopo aver scaricato la ricevuta dell'ADE dove ti verrà dato il n° serie, etc della registrazione, procedi alla procedura (scusa il gioco di parole) 2)*Pagamenti successivi*:in questa parte immetterai i dati per il pagamento dell'annualità 31/08/2006 - 31/08/2007, inserendo il n° registrazione, che nella fase 1) l'ADE provvederà ad attribuire al tuo contratto. Spero d'essere stata chiara... :Wink:   

> una precisazione per tutti. a me è capitato che non partiva nessuna fase di autentica del file. provando e riprovando ho scoperto che occorre l'ultima versione dell'applicativo generale (software di sistema) di ENTRATEL. bella scoperta direte voi! ma per me sono tutte piccole conquiste!!!
> se poi qualcuno è così gentile da dirmi come ha fatto praticamente a gestire la situazione in cui occorre fare due pagamenti dell'imp.di registro, cioè uno per il periodo che va dal 04/07 al (esempio) 02/08 ed un altro dal 02/08 all' 01/08 dell'anno successivo? ( data di scadenza che cade nel periodo 04/07/06 - 30/11/06. grazie e buon lavoro a tutti.

----------


## Emanuela

Ovviamente quanto da me detto poco fa, riguarda come ho detto, i contratti conm scadenza fino al 31/10, per quei contratti con scadenza successiva, pertanto già dall/01/11, occorre effettuare solo la prima registrazione! :Stick Out Tongue:   

> Nel caso di "doppia registrazione" per effetto di scadenza ante 31/10, occore procedere nel seguente modo:
> 1) Registri il contratto (*procedura Registrazi*one)mettendo la decorrenza che c'è nel contratto: ad esempio 01/03/2000 - 31/08/2009 e flagghi (in tipo pagamento) per la prima annualità, così facendo il software ti calcola l'imposta che va dal 04/07 al 31/08/2006. Una volta che procedi alla trasmissione di questa prima registrazione, e dopo aver scaricato la ricevuta dell'ADE dove ti verrà dato il n° serie, etc della registrazione, procedi alla procedura (scusa il gioco di parole) 2)*Pagamenti successivi*:in questa parte immetterai i dati per il pagamento dell'annualità 31/08/2006 - 31/08/2007, inserendo il n° registrazione, che nella fase 1) l'ADE provvederà ad attribuire al tuo contratto. Spero d'essere stata chiara...

----------


## Seven

Per un contratto soggetto ad Iva già registrato a tassa fissa dove indico gli estremi della registrazione precedente?
Se sono nel corso di una proroga (contratto del 1998), come periodo credo di dover indicare quello in vigore (2004-2010),  ma il codice dell'imposta di registro non dovrebbe essere 114T invece di 115T? (o me lo chiede al momento del pagamento (scusate, non ci sono ancora arrivato)?
Grazie

----------


## Emanuela

Per quei contratti che sono andati in proroga, come decorrenza devo inserire :data inizio (la data di decorrenza originaria del contratto) fino alla scadenza della proroga? Mi spiego meglio con un esempio: ho un contratto che è stato stipulato il 10/05/1990 per 6 anni, quindi decorrenza 10/05/1990 - 10/05/1996, ora mi ritrovo già alla seconda proroga: 10/05/2002 - 10/05/2008, pertanto come decorrenza che periodo dovrei inserire?
Inoltre per quei contratti dove c'è stata la risoluzione, devo comunicare qualcosa?

----------


## alessandro.avere

ciao,
anche io ho avuto lo stesso problema. Dipende dal fatto che avete una java VM instalalta "troppo moderna" per l'installatore.
bisogna primia disininstalalre le java VM che avete, poi installare la versione 1.1.8 che trovate sul sito AdE, poi potete istallare il "contratti di locazione 3.2.1" 
Attenzione che poi è meglio ritornare ad una versioen più moderna, perchè per esempio per istallare l'ultimo entratel c'è bisogno della java VM 1.1.13     

> Anche a me è successo qualcosa di analogo..ho salvato il file per l'aggiornamento e quando aprivo lo stesso file per l'installazione mi dava un problema con java ke con la precedente versione non mi dava;ho risalvato il file e ho riproceduto ad installarlo e mi ha più dato problemi..non so se ti può essere di aiuto...

----------


## federico

grazie emanuela. ora provo, ma il fatto è che la ricevuta dell'Ade tarda ad arrivare!!!!

----------


## Sara

Sono una nuova utente!
Nel mio ufficio stiamo impazzendo perchè non riusciamo a sapere come versare l'imposta di bollo sui contratti di locazione immobili strumentali.
Si versa con F23 o F24? E sopratutto il codice tributo qual'è??? 
E poi, dobbiamo prima versare on line le imposte e poi inviare telematicamente i contratti o l'incontrario o è indifferente?
Graizie

----------


## Emanuela

Sara, ti consiglio di leggere tutti i messaggi pubblicati sul forum, la circolare n.33/E del Ministero, e credo poi tutto sarà + chiaro!  

> Sono una nuova utente!
> Nel mio ufficio stiamo impazzendo perchè non riusciamo a sapere come versare l'imposta di bollo sui contratti di locazione immobili strumentali.
> Si versa con F23 o F24? E sopratutto il codice tributo qual'è??? 
> E poi, dobbiamo prima versare on line le imposte e poi inviare telematicamente i contratti o l'incontrario o è indifferente?
> Graizie

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Sono una nuova utente!
> Nel mio ufficio stiamo impazzendo perchè non riusciamo a sapere come versare l'imposta di bollo sui contratti di locazione immobili strumentali.
> Si versa con F23 o F24? E sopratutto il codice tributo qual'è??? 
> E poi, dobbiamo prima versare on line le imposte e poi inviare telematicamente i contratti o l'incontrario o è indifferente?
> Graizie

  Si versa automaticamente con la registrazione ! nella fase di validazione della fornitura ti chiedono i dati della banca e del c/c

----------


## Emanuela

Avete notizie in merito?  

> Per quei contratti che sono andati in proroga, come decorrenza devo inserire :data inizio (la data di decorrenza originaria del contratto) fino alla scadenza della proroga? Mi spiego meglio con un esempio: ho un contratto che è stato stipulato il 10/05/1990 per 6 anni, quindi decorrenza 10/05/1990 - 10/05/1996, ora mi ritrovo già alla seconda proroga: 10/05/2002 - 10/05/2008, pertanto come decorrenza che periodo dovrei inserire?
> Inoltre per quei contratti dove c'è stata la risoluzione, devo comunicare qualcosa?

----------


## vdscri

> Per quei contratti che sono andati in proroga, come decorrenza devo inserire :data inizio (la data di decorrenza originaria del contratto) fino alla scadenza della proroga? Mi spiego meglio con un esempio: ho un contratto che è stato stipulato il 10/05/1990 per 6 anni, quindi decorrenza 10/05/1990 - 10/05/1996, ora mi ritrovo già alla seconda proroga: 10/05/2002 - 10/05/2008, pertanto come decorrenza che periodo dovrei inserire?
> Inoltre per quei contratti dove c'è stata la risoluzione, devo comunicare qualcosa?

  Per essere precisi, premesso che comunque l'imposta la calcola dal 4/7/06 alla scadenza annuale del contratto quindi 09/5/2007 io inserirei come decorrenza della prima registrazione 10/05/1990 e come scadenza 09/05/2008, dato che ad oggi il contratto ha validità fino a quella data.
Dove c'è stata la risoluzione, se questa è intervenuta prima del 4/7/06 non si deve fare niente, se invece la risoluzione è successiva al 4/7/06 l'ipotesi è quella che si debba pagare la prima registrazione (comunque per un anno dato che è quello il periodo minimo anche se il contratto ha durata inferiore) e in seguito la risoluzione anticipata... ma in pratica nessuno dei miei clienti che si è trovato in questa situazione mi ha detto di procedere a registrazione.

----------


## Anita

domanda..
CONTRATTO LOCAZIONE ABITATIVA AGEVOLATA, soggetta a regime IVA anche se non dovrebbe. dal 01/10/2004al 30/09/2007 &#232; un 3+2. registrato.
Il cliente vorrebbe farlo registrare a pagare l'1%, anche se non &#232; giusto, almeno fino alla prima scadenza poi dare disdetta e rifare un nuovo contratto, non vuole perdere l'agevolazione...
Secondo voi si pu&#242; fare?

----------


## federico

> Avete notizie in merito?

  io ho messo le date corrispondenti all'ultimo periodo di sei anni. il calcolo mi sembra giusto dai numeri che ho. sto aspettando ancora la ricevuta telematica. speriamo che non me li scarti verso lunedi o martedi prossimo!!!!!!

----------


## ferrero

> Scusate, qualcuno ci capisce qualcosa? Anche con la versione 3.2.1 mi da l'errore sul bollo...  
> Ditemi se sbaglio...contratto già registrato in data antecedente al 04/07/2006 e bollato in originale,io ho flaggato "esente bollo"...Chiaramente poi mi segnala errore b107 b026 per omissione bollo.  
> Grazie!
> Fe

  anche a me da gli stessi errori ma non essendo bloccanti mi lascia spedire.
Per favore qualcuno mi sa dire se con errori B107 e B026 le ricevute arrivano regolari? Grazie.

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

> anche a me da gli stessi errori ma non essendo bloccanti mi lascia spedire.
> Per favore qualcuno mi sa dire se con errori B107 e B026 le ricevute arrivano regolari? Grazie.

  A me sono arivate corrette.( dopo lunga attesa.....)

----------


## panceras

Io ho il programma della SEAC e mi inserisce automaticamente l'ultimo periodo in corso. Nell'esempio di Emanuela:
contratto stipulato il 10/05/1990 per 6 anni, quindi decorrenza 10/05/1990 - 10/05/1996, con proroga 10/05/2002 - 10/05/2008, il programma nel periodo inserisce "10/05/2002 - 10/05/2008"

----------


## panceras

> A me sono arivate corrette.( dopo lunga attesa.....)

  Anch'io ho trovato questa mattina le ricevute (tutto Ok) degli invii del 17

----------


## Robi

> anche a me da gli stessi errori ma non essendo bloccanti mi lascia spedire.
> Per favore qualcuno mi sa dire se con errori B107 e B026 le ricevute arrivano regolari? Grazie.

  Se mi ritornano indietro posso sincerarti...le ho mandate ieri sulle 11...e non s'è ancora visto nulla  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## davide865

> anche a me da gli stessi errori ma non essendo bloccanti mi lascia spedire.
> Per favore qualcuno mi sa dire se con errori B107 e B026 le ricevute arrivano regolari? Grazie.

  
Io le ho mandata ieri pomeriggio alle 14 e da allora nessuna notizia.. Speriamo in bene!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Antonio6178

Salve a tutti!
Ho seguito la discussione dall'inizio, perchè anch'io sono alle prese con la registrazione di sti benedetti contratti... e come tutti anch'io credo che questa storia sia partita male e gestita peggio...
Ho questo problema:
premetto che utilizzo l'ultima versione del programma la 3.2.1.
Ho un contratto con opzione IVA inizio 01.07.2002 e scadenza 30.06.2008. 
Il programma calcola un importo di  208,00 + il bollo. 
Nel momento in cui faccio l'autentica per il trasferimento e il relativo pagamento, il sistema dell'AdE trova un errore bloccante, dicendo che l'importo corretto è di  213,00. 
Riprovo a rifare la pratica... il risultato è lo stesso. Per fare una prova ho modificato le date e, inserendo come data iniziale 19.07.2002 e finale 18.07.2008, l'importo sale a  216,00!! 
Diverso sia dal precedente che da quello calcolato dall'AdE!!!!!!
Mi sono perso qualcosa????  :Confused:  
Grazie a tutti quelli che mi daranno un aiuto!
P.S. e i clienti si lamentano che le parcelle sono alte... gli metterò in conto quella dell'analista.... ciao!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gaspare5127

Scusate, qualcuno ha notato che con scadenza a cavallo tra i giorni 16 e 18 del mese il programma calcola l'imposta di registro in modo errato.
Es. 17/4/2006 16/4/2011 con canone 16.782,43 il programma calcola 126 euro anzichè 140.
Qualcuno sa darmi una delucidazione in merito?????????? :Mad:

----------


## ferrero

> Scusate, qualcuno ha notato che con scadenza a cavallo tra i giorni 16 e 18 del mese il programma calcola l'imposta di registro in modo errato.
> Es. 17/4/2006 16/4/2011 con canone 16.782,43 il programma calcola 126 euro anzichè 140.
> Qualcuno sa darmi una delucidazione in merito??????????

  Il programma fa approssimativamente questo calcolo: (16782,43:12)x9= 12586,82 ovvero la frazione del canone corrispondente a 9 mesi e poi applica l'1% ed il risultato &#232; 126,00 (arrotondato all' euro superiore). Effettivamente dal 04/07 al 16/04/07 ci sono un po' + di 9 mesi.....

----------


## Emanuela

Sto "combattendo"anch'io contro q.st'anomalia, e infatti ho contattato sia l?ADE che Entratel, e questi ultimi mi hanno detto che è un errore del programma di controllo che devono risolvere,pertanto hanno voluto il mio reapito telefonico, per aggiornarmi quanto prima. Quindi presumo debba esser pubblicato un ulteriore release del programma di controllo! :Mad:   

> Il programma fa approssimativamente questo calcolo: (16782,43:12)x9= 12586,82 ovvero la frazione del canone corrispondente a 9 mesi e poi applica l'1% ed il risultato è 126,00 (arrotondato all' euro superiore). Effettivamente dal 04/07 al 16/04/07 ci sono un po' + di 9 mesi.....

----------


## gaspare5127

In effetti... abbiamo interpellato l'ADE che ci ha confermato che il calcolo partendo dal 4 luglio considera i 9 mesi scaduti... e il resto... boh!!
Mandiamo via cos&#236; poi stiamo a vedere se ci chiedono la differenza.

----------


## GiacoXp

Salve domanda ma numero copie di un contratto non registrato quante ne vanno messe!
Vi ringrazio per l'aiuto rimango in attesa di una risposta 
Sandro

----------


## Emanuela

Non so se a te porto avanti il controllo e la conseguente autentificazione del file, poichè a me in sede di controllo, da l'errore B112 e B114 che comportano lo scarto del contratto!  

> In effetti... abbiamo interpellato l'ADE che ci ha confermato che il calcolo partendo dal 4 luglio considera i 9 mesi scaduti... e il resto... boh!!
> Mandiamo via così poi stiamo a vedere se ci chiedono la differenza.

----------


## Emanuela

Sono appena stata contattata dal back office dell'ADE e l'operatore alla mia domanda sulla presunta proroga di scadenza, ha risposto che il posticipo della registrazione telematica è molto probabile, poichè stanno ricevendo da tutta Italia un numero incredibile di segnalazioni di anomalie del software SOGEI. Confidiamo in una proroga...sarebbe il minimo! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cicciabortella

Se nel contratto da regsitrare ho più immobili, come posso inserirli nel software, dato che me ne prende solo uno?

----------


## gaspare5127

> Sono appena stata contattata dal back office dell'ADE e l'operatore alla mia domanda sulla presunta proroga di scadenza, ha risposto che il posticipo della registrazione telematica è molto probabile, poichè stanno ricevendo da tutta Italia un numero incredibile di segnalazioni di anomalie del software SOGEI. Confidiamo in una proroga...sarebbe il minimo!

  A noi non segnala alcun errore. L'esito &#232; che il file non presenta errori bloccanti, pur avendo un'imposta inferiore del conteggio fatto sui 10 mesi.
Non &#232; che il tuo errore dipende da qualche altro problema??

----------


## Stefanel

> Salve domanda ma numero copie di un contratto non registrato quante ne vanno messe!
> Vi ringrazio per l'aiuto rimango in attesa di una risposta 
> Sandro

  Io ne registro due copie

----------


## GiacoXp

qualcuno puo rispondere in merito al numero di copie da scrivere nell'effettuare la registrazione telematica di un contratto soggetto ad iva mai registrato prima  
grazie

----------


## Stefanel

> qualcuno puo rispondere in merito al numero di copie da scrivere nell'effettuare la registrazione telematica di un contratto soggetto ad iva mai registrato prima  
> grazie

  Dunque cè chi registra tre copie di un contratto, e chi due. 
Io di solito registro solo due copie.

----------


## Cicciabortella

]Se nel contratto da regsitrare ho più immobili, come posso inserirli nel software, dato che me ne prende solo uno? 
Nessuno sa nulla?

----------


## Stefanel

> ]Se nel contratto da regsitrare ho pi&#249; immobili, come posso inserirli nel software, dato che me ne prende solo uno? 
> Nessuno sa nulla?

  Emm io no mi spiace, ho sempre registrato un contratto solo.....  :Frown: 
Volevo dire un immobile solo

----------


## Emanuela

A me si è presentato un caso del genere, ho indicato la sola località degli immobili, e nell'imponibile, la sommatoria di tutti i canoni degli immobili per il periodo in esame.  

> Emm io no mi spiace, ho sempre registrato un contratto solo..... 
> Volevo dire un immobile solo

----------


## Emanuela

Sappi che una copia è per te, una per l'altra parte contraente ed uno per l'agenzia. Poi comunque tutti inviano 2 copi:1 per l'ADE e uno per i due contraenti.  

> Dunque cè chi registra tre copie di un contratto, e chi due. 
> Io di solito registro solo due copie.

----------


## Stefanel

> Sappi che una copia è per te, una per l'altra parte contraente ed uno per l'agenzia. Poi comunque tutti inviano 2 copi:1 per l'ADE e uno per i due contraenti.

  Io per l'altro contraente ho sempre fatto le fotocopie....
Per fortuna non ho mai avuto problemi.
Cmq da ora in avanti vedrò come comportarmi...
Grazie!!  :Smile:

----------


## Stefanel

Una domanda:
ieri pomeriggio intorno alle 15.30 ho spedito telematicamente un contratto.
Qualcuno sa dirmi quanto tempo ci vuole per avere la ricevuta???
Il mio capo sta friggendo sulla sua sedia per sapere se tutto è andato bene.
Grazie!!

----------


## Emanuela

Dai messaggi dei colleghi, l'ADE ci impiega non meno di 24 ore, mediamente circa 30 ore ... poi è tutto da verificare, perchè credo più andiamo avanti con i giorni, più sarà lungo il tempo d'attesa, comunque come detto da un ns. collega, non dobbiamo temere, poichè se ci dovessero essere errori, non ci sono ne sanzioni, ne interessi. :Stick Out Tongue:   

> Una domanda:
> ieri pomeriggio intorno alle 15.30 ho spedito telematicamente un contratto.
> Qualcuno sa dirmi quanto tempo ci vuole per avere la ricevuta???
> Il mio capo sta friggendo sulla sua sedia per sapere se tutto è andato bene.
> Grazie!!

----------


## lele

Scusate ma come si fa per i rinnovi?si mettono direttamente le date dopo il rinnovo? es:contratto 01/07/1999 - 30/06/2005, rinnovato per ulteriori sei anni,metto 01/07/05 - 30/06/2011? io ho fatto così,spero in bene...

----------


## Stefanel

> Dai messaggi dei colleghi, l'ADE ci impiega non meno di 24 ore, mediamente circa 30 ore ... poi è tutto da verificare, perchè credo più andiamo avanti con i giorni, più sarà lungo il tempo d'attesa, comunque come detto da un ns. collega, non dobbiamo temere, poichè se ci dovessero essere errori, non ci sono ne sanzioni, ne interessi.

  
Meno male che non ci sono ne sanzioni, ne interessi.... 
Il programma per la compilazione dei contratti, a mio parere, è veramente assurdo. Ad esempio non capisco perchè conserva in memoria i codici fiscali dell'ultimo contratto inviato!!! Cosi cè sempre il rischio di commettere un errore!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Emanuela

> Meno male che non ci sono ne sanzioni, ne interessi.... 
> Il programma per la compilazione dei contratti, a mio parere, è veramente assurdo. Ad esempio non capisco perchè conserva in memoria i codici fiscali dell'ultimo contratto inviato!!! Cosi cè sempre il rischio di commettere un errore!!!

  Si, è l'ennesima pecca del bel software del quale ci ha fornito l'ADE in collaborazione con la SOGEI...

----------


## Stefanel

> Si, è l'ennesima pecca del bel software del quale ci ha fornito l'ADE in collaborazione con la SOGEI...

  
Senza contare che per poter installare l'aggiornamento 3.2.1, ho dovuto sudare parecchio. Era necessario rinstallare la console JAVA 1.1.8, versione dell'era glaciale!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Anita

HO APPENA FATTO UN CONTROLLO, AVEVO UN CONTRATTO GI&#224; REGISTRATO E QUINDI HO MESSO ESENTE BOLLO 
B107 - Importo dell'imposta di bollo autoliquidata minore dell'importo dovuto
B026 - Importo dell'imposta di bollo omesso,
non comportano lo scarto, che dite lo invio lo stesso?

----------


## Emanuela

Non c'è nessuno in Italia che non ha ricevuto q.st' "errore"...vai tranquilla, l'errore non è nostro, ma del programma di controllo!Procedi pure! :Embarrassment:   

> HO APPENA FATTO UN CONTROLLO, AVEVO UN CONTRATTO GIà REGISTRATO E QUINDI HO MESSO ESENTE BOLLO 
> B107 - Importo dell'imposta di bollo autoliquidata minore dell'importo dovuto
> B026 - Importo dell'imposta di bollo omesso,
> non comportano lo scarto, che dite lo invio lo stesso?

----------


## Anita

> Non c'è nessuno in Italia che non ha ricevuto q.st' "errore"...vai tranquilla, l'errore non è nostro, ma del programma di controllo!Procedi pure!

  GRAZIE...
sto entrando in crisi...
oggi mi è arrivato un cliente, che doveva farseli lui, e giustamente dopo che si è sbattuto un po' e non ci ha capito niente, ha delegato... ciò comporta circa 70 contratti in più....
ma finirà mai????

----------


## ROD

Il contratto di locazione, anche se soggetto ad IVA, è soggetto ad imposta di bollo fin dall'origine, indipendentemente dal fatto che venga registrato o meno. Ciò significa che tutti i contratti di locazione in essere al 4 luglio 2006, avrebbero già dovuto scontare l'imposta di bollo (con marche da bollo applicate sul contratto). Poichè, come già precedentemente detto dall'Amministrazione Finanziaria, la registrazione telematica è solo una comunicazione di dati, sono convinto che tutti i contratti in essere al 4 luglio 2006 debbano presentare il "bollo esente" indipendentemente dal fatto che sul contratto originale sia stato posto. Ciò perché pagarlo ora per allora sarebbe solo un'ammissione di colpa e, poiché le sanzioni non dipendono dal ritardo nel pagamento, tanto vale inviare telematicamente solo contratti con bollo esente.
Cordiali Saluti.

----------


## Anita

dove avete letto che non ci saranno sanzioni per errori e ritardi? non lo trovo!!!

----------


## Claudio

> dove avete letto che non ci saranno sanzioni per errori e ritardi? non lo trovo!!!

  A pagina 19 della circolare 33/E, ma solo  "per causa delle difficoltà operative rscontrate nella  registrazione dei contratti in esame che, prima dell'emanazione della presente circolare, possono avere indotto i contribuenti ad effettuare la registrazione in ritardo o secondo modalità diverse da quelle precisate"

----------


## Stefanel

Finalmente dopo due giorni è finita la mia interminabile attesa; questa mattina ho scaricato le ricevute per la presentazione di un contratto che ho fatto!! Sono troppo contenta tutto è andato bene, l'invio è andato a buon fine cosi il mio capo la smetterà di rompere... Che bel'inizio di giornata.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Emanuela

Giusto a titolo informativo, quando hai spedito il contratto??? Perchè dai colleghi sul forum, ho notato che i tempi d'attesa per avere le ricevute sono mediamente di 30 ore... :Mad:   

> Finalmente dopo due giorni è finita la mia interminabile attesa; questa mattina ho scaricato le ricevute per la presentazione di un contratto che ho fatto!! Sono troppo contenta tutto è andato bene, l'invio è andato a buon fine cosi il mio capo la smetterà di rompere... Che bel'inizio di giornata.

----------


## federico

> Una domanda:
> ieri pomeriggio intorno alle 15.30 ho spedito telematicamente un contratto.
> Qualcuno sa dirmi quanto tempo ci vuole per avere la ricevuta???
> Il mio capo sta friggendo sulla sua sedia per sapere se tutto è andato bene.
> Grazie!!

  esperienza personale: invio 22/11/06 ore 17.40.
la ricevuta l'ho avuta regolare dieci minuti fa, oggi 24/11/06. tranquillizza il tuo capo..... perchè arrivano, prima o poi arrivano!!! te lo dice un "capo"!

----------


## Emanuela

Per i pagamenti successivi, i tempi d'attesa presumo siano i medesimi??? Alla faccia della proroga annunciata! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   

> esperienza personale: invio 22/11/06 ore 17.40.
> la ricevuta l'ho avuta regolare dieci minuti fa, oggi 24/11/06. tranquillizza il tuo capo..... perch&#232; arrivano, prima o poi arrivano!!! te lo dice un "capo"!

----------


## lele

Scusate,mi è venuto un dubbio..ma l'imposta se la pago anno per anno deve avere sempre come minimo 67 euro,perchè sulla circolare N.33/E dice "Qualora il contribuente opti per l'imposta anno per anno,l'impotsa è di natura complementare e deve essere versata anche se di importo inferiore a 67 euro;ciò in quanto il disposto dell'art.41 del testo unico dell'imposta di registro, ai sensi del quale "L'ammontare dell'imposta principale non può essere in nessun caso inferiore alla misura fissa indicata nell'articolo 11 della tariffa, parte prima...", non è estensibile all'imposta complementare..".
Io capisco che se si paga anno per anno dovrei pagare l'importo esatto anche se inferiore ai 67 euro,invece se pago sull'intera durata del contratto vale la regola dei 67 euro,o no?  :Confused:  
Qualcuno ha già sollevato il problema? aiutatemi son qui che li devo inviare e non o ke fare,a parte ke il programma non mi permette di far altro,dato ke calcola lui l'imposta..uffi..

----------


## Stefanel

> Giusto a titolo informativo, quando hai spedito il contratto??? Perchè dai colleghi sul forum, ho notato che i tempi d'attesa per avere le ricevute sono mediamente di 30 ore...

  
il contratto è stato spedito mercoledi 22/11/2006 alle ore 15.30 e questa mattina alle 9.15 ho scaricato la ricevuta!!!  :Smile:

----------


## federico

> dove avete letto che non ci saranno sanzioni per errori e ritardi? non lo trovo!!!

  circolare 33/E del 16/11/06 ultima pagina.

----------


## Stefanel

> esperienza personale: invio 22/11/06 ore 17.40.
> la ricevuta l'ho avuta regolare dieci minuti fa, oggi 24/11/06. tranquillizza il tuo capo..... perchè arrivano, prima o poi arrivano!!! te lo dice un "capo"!

  Piu' che altro voleva sapere se il contratto alla fine risultava giusto. 
Con tutti i problemi e gli errori che ho avuto durante la fase di autentica ed invio!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Anita

> Piu' che altro voleva sapere se il contratto alla fine risultava giusto. 
> Con tutti i problemi e gli errori che ho avuto durante la fase di autentica ed invio!!!!

  arrivata anche a me ora la ricevuta di un invio fatto il 22/11/2006 ore 17.15
tutto ok..

----------


## lele

> Piu' che altro voleva sapere se il contratto alla fine risultava giusto. 
> Con tutti i problemi e gli errori che ho avuto durante la fase di autentica ed invio!!!!

  
E' arrivata anche a me la ricevuta di un contratto spedito mercoledì,tutto ok

----------


## Emanuela

vedi pag. 19 circolare 33/E del 16/11/2006, penultimo capoverso. :Stick Out Tongue:   

> dove avete letto che non ci saranno sanzioni per errori e ritardi? non lo trovo!!!

----------


## lele

Ci riprovo..se si paga anno per anno vale la regola dell'importo minimo di 67 euro,vedere circolare pag.14 secondo capoverso,dice ke bisogna versarla anke se inferiore ai 67 euro perchè imposta complementare..ditemi!!

----------


## Cicciabortella

Dunque, un contratto registrato il 01/03/2004 ha decorrenza 01/03/2004 e scade il 31/12/2009. Nella sezione "dati generali - periodo" ho messo 01/03/2004 -31/12/2009.......ma se faccio questo nella sezione canone non vuole che metta il canone "Annuale" ma "Mensile"...ma il canone è annuale!!!!
Che faccio? è successo a qualcuno?

----------


## Robi

> Ci riprovo..se si paga anno per anno vale la regola dell'importo minimo di 67 euro,vedere circolare pag.14 secondo capoverso,dice ke bisogna versarla anke se inferiore ai 67 euro perchè imposta complementare..ditemi!!

  Nella prima registrazione l'imposta è a titolo principale e quindi dev'essere almeno pari a 67 euro, mentre per quanto riguarda le annualità successive è complementare e quindi va versata come risulta dal calcolo senza il minimale di 67 euro. Sono stato spiegato?? :Smile:

----------


## Emanuela

La facenda è dubbia. Ti invito a prendere visione alla discussione promossa da EzRider nella argomento di discussione all'interno di *Manovra Prodi D.L. conv. L.248, all'interno di Registrazione contratti strumentali 67 euro minimo??*  

> Ci riprovo..se si paga anno per anno vale la regola dell'importo minimo di 67 euro,vedere circolare pag.14 secondo capoverso,dice ke bisogna versarla anke se inferiore ai 67 euro perchè imposta complementare..ditemi!!

----------


## Emanuela

Parrebbe che imposta complementare è quella versata con *Pagamenti successivi*, infatti quella principale è quella versata in sede di *Registrazione*.  

> La facenda è dubbia. Ti invito a prendere visione alla discussione promossa da EzRider nella argomento di discussione all'interno di *Manovra Prodi D.L. conv. L.248, all'interno di Registrazione contratti strumentali 67 euro minimo??*

----------


## Robi

> Parrebbe che imposta complementare è quella versata con *Pagamenti successivi*, infatti quella principale è quella versata in sede di *Registrazione*.

  Hai detto bene!!

----------


## lele

> Nella prima registrazione l'imposta è a titolo principale e quindi dev'essere almeno pari a 67 euro, mentre per quanto riguarda le annualità successive è complementare e quindi va versata come risulta dal calcolo senza il minimale di 67 euro. Sono stato spiegato??

  
grazie robi!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lele

Io ho un contratto 11/11/2002-10/11/2009,pagata l'imposta fino al 10/11/2006,devo pagare anche l'annualità successiva e fin qui ok,ma nel programma quando mi chiede anno di pagamento devo mettere 2006 o 2007?

----------


## Robi

> Io ho un contratto 11/11/2002-10/11/2009,pagata l'imposta fino al 10/11/2006,devo pagare anche l'annualità successiva e fin qui ok,ma nel programma quando mi chiede anno di pagamento devo mettere 2006 o 2007?

  Me lo chiedevo pure io... :Confused:

----------


## lele

Per le sublocazioni si può mettere l'assoggettamento ad iva come una locazione normale?

----------


## Emanuela

*Questo &#232; quanto specificato dalle istruzioni del software:* 
Anno del pagamento:
Indicare l'anno successivo a quello di registrazione a cui si riferisce il pagamento. Si riportano di seguito alcuni esempi: 
1)  Data inizio contratto:  1 luglio 2001 
  Data fine contratto: 30 giugno 2005 
    primo anno successivo: 2002 
  secondo anno successivo:  2003 
  terzo anno successivo: 2004 
  ..... ..... 
  2)  Data inizio contratto:  30 dicembre 2001 
  Data fine contratto: 29 dicembre 2005 
    primo anno successivo: 2002 
  secondo anno successivo:  2003 
  terzo anno successivo: 2004  
va da se, pertanto, che occorre indicare *2007*.Che ne dite?  

> Io ho un contratto 11/11/2002-10/11/2009,pagata l'imposta fino al 10/11/2006,devo pagare anche l'annualit&#224; successiva e fin qui ok,ma nel programma quando mi chiede anno di pagamento devo mettere 2006 o 2007?

----------


## Cicciabortella

Vi è capitato un conduttore nato all'estero?
Che comune ci mettete?
Se non ci mettete niente questa merd* di software non permette di salvare. che fare?

----------


## Robi

> Vi è capitato un conduttore nato all'estero?
> Che comune ci mettete?
> Se non ci mettete niente questa merd* di software non permette di salvare. che fare?

  metti EE nella provincia, dopo di che scrivi il nome dello STATO di nascita e te lo lascia inserire

----------


## Robi

> *Questo è quanto specificato dalle istruzioni del software:* 
> Anno del pagamento:
> Indicare l'anno successivo a quello di registrazione a cui si riferisce il pagamento. Si riportano di seguito alcuni esempi: 
> 1)  Data inizio contratto:  1 luglio 2001 
>   Data fine contratto: 30 giugno 2005 
>     primo anno successivo: 2002 
>   secondo anno successivo:  2003 
>   terzo anno successivo: 2004 
>   ..... ..... 
> ...

  Mi sa che hai ragione...perchè con la prima registrazione è stato pagato per l'anno 2006

----------


## lele

> *Questo è quanto specificato dalle istruzioni del software:* 
> Anno del pagamento:
> Indicare l'anno successivo a quello di registrazione a cui si riferisce il pagamento. Si riportano di seguito alcuni esempi: 
> 1)  Data inizio contratto:  1 luglio 2001 
>   Data fine contratto: 30 giugno 2005 
>     primo anno successivo: 2002 
>   secondo anno successivo:  2003 
>   terzo anno successivo: 2004 
>   ..... ..... 
> ...

  Infatti anch'io ho messo 2007,e spero in bene,altrimenti non si finisce più con sti contratti!!

----------


## Anita

> Infatti anch'io ho messo 2007,e spero in bene,altrimenti non si finisce più con sti contratti!!

  io ho messo 2006, ingenuamente, non mi ha dato però nessun errore...
cosa succederà?
A

----------


## Emanuela

Credo che proprio su questo punto non ci siano grosse interpretazioni, *è giusto il 2007*, anche perchè come ha detto Robi in precedenza, con la registrazione paghiamo il 2006, conseguentemente l'annualità successiva è il 2007! :Wink:   

> Infatti anch'io ho messo 2007,e spero in bene,altrimenti non si finisce più con sti contratti!!

----------


## Emanuela

Anita, dovresti chiedere ai "luminari" che stanno al call center dell'ADE!!! :Big Grin:   

> io ho messo 2006, ingenuamente, non mi ha dato però nessun errore...
> cosa succederà?
> A

----------


## Anita

> Anita, dovresti chiedere ai "luminari" che stanno al call center dell'ADE!!!

  vuoi ridere? parlo con il call center che mi dice di chiedere all'ADE del posto, l'ADE del posto mi dice che devo chiamare il call center....
praticamente sono una pallina che rimbalza...
A

----------


## Stefanel

> vuoi ridere? parlo con il call center che mi dice di chiedere all'ADE del posto, l'ADE del posto mi dice che devo chiamare il call center....
> praticamente sono una pallina che rimbalza...
> A

  E come sempre si dimostrano "grandi luminari"!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Robi

Come vi invidio che riuscite a parlare con il call center...sarò sfortunato io, ma in 5 giorni mai riuscito...da un lato sono contento non mi hanno fatto venire dubbi...ma rispondono a livello locale? Perchè inzio a pensare che quelli di Venezia con un'altra marea anomala sono morti tutti!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Emanuela

Immaginavo, infatti per questo motivo mi sono permessa di definirli ironicamente così...è assurdo, purtroppo non ti so aiutare in merito, mi spiace! :Wink:   

> E come sempre si dimostrano "grandi luminari"!!!!

----------


## Emanuela

Robi, altro che invidia...dovremo invidiare noi a te, perchè parlare con il call center serve solo a rafforzare i dubbi che si hanno... :Big Grin:   

> Come vi invidio che riuscite a parlare con il call center...sarò sfortunato io, ma in 5 giorni mai riuscito...da un lato sono contento non mi hanno fatto venire dubbi...ma rispondono a livello locale? Perchè inzio a pensare che quelli di Venezia con un'altra marea anomala sono morti tutti!!

----------


## Anita

> Come vi invidio che riuscite a parlare con il call center...sarò sfortunato io, ma in 5 giorni mai riuscito...da un lato sono contento non mi hanno fatto venire dubbi...ma rispondono a livello locale? Perchè inzio a pensare che quelli di Venezia con un'altra marea anomala sono morti tutti!!

  ci invidi hai idea passare 1ora e 50 minuti ad aspettare con una musica assordante nelle orecchie e poi quando parli, hanno più dubbi loro di te....
vedrai se riuscirai a parlarci... rimpiangerai questi giorni :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Emanuela

Ti direi di contattare eventualmente la SOGEI, a questo recapito:  
Assistenza telefonica *Numero verde 800.863.223*, meglio provarle tutte... :Wink:    

> ci invidi hai idea passare 1ora e 50 minuti ad aspettare con una musica assordante nelle orecchie e poi quando parli, hanno più dubbi loro di te....
> vedrai se riuscirai a parlarci... rimpiangerai questi giorni

----------


## Robi

> ci invidi hai idea passare 1ora e 50 minuti ad aspettare con una musica assordante nelle orecchie e poi quando parli, hanno più dubbi loro di te....
> vedrai se riuscirai a parlarci... rimpiangerai questi giorni

  Ormai ho dato, i dubbi che avevo li ho chiariti autonomamente!!!!!  :Big Grin:  
Un'ora e 50????? :EEK!:

----------


## Stefanel

> ci invidi hai idea passare 1ora e 50 minuti ad aspettare con una musica assordante nelle orecchie e poi quando parli, hanno più dubbi loro di te....
> vedrai se riuscirai a parlarci... rimpiangerai questi giorni

  Io sono riuscita a parlare con il call center sono una volta, ed era meglio che ciò non succedeva. Al problema che io esponevo, non sapevano neanche che pesci pigliare per rispondere!!!!! Un incubo  :Frown:

----------


## Emanuela

Per non parlare delle "ripetizioni" date come al liceo ai ns. tanto "amati" luminari...cascano sempre dalle nuvole, e quando cerchi di farli ragionare, si adirano pure...li devono aver proprio selezionati appositamente,magari sono gli scarti del concorso per carabinieri...eh eh eh... :Big Grin:   

> Io sono riuscita a parlare con il call center sono una volta, ed era meglio che ci&#242; non succedeva. Al problema che io esponevo, non sapevano neanche che pesci pigliare per rispondere!!!!! Un incubo

----------


## Anita

> Ti direi di contattare eventualmente la SOGEI, a questo recapito:  
> Assistenza telefonica *Numero verde 800.863.223*, meglio provarle tutte...

  ho provato quel numero ma parla una voce registrata che parla del bonus di qualcosa cmq mi chiede codice fiscale e dichiarazione dei redditi, dela persona che ha la patria potestà del bambino...secondo me hanno deviato il numero sono stufi di rispondere :Big Grin:

----------


## Stefanel

Ho un problema:  devo registrare un contratto con l'opzione assoggettamento dell'IVA il periodo va dal 1/05/2005 al 30/04/2011, ma è stata data disdedda al 31/10/2006. Quale periodo devo indicare nel programma della compilazione? 1/05/2005 - 30/04/2011 o  01/05/2005 - 31/10/2006????? 
Forse la soluzione è facile, ma in questo momento sono troppo stanca per ragionare decentemente. Il programma e l'invio dei contratti mi hanno sfiancata!!! Grazie

----------


## Robi

> Per non parlare delle "ripetizioni" date come al liceo ai ns. tanto "amati" luminari...cascano sempre dalle nuvole, e quando cerchi di farli ragionare, si adirano pure...li devono aver proprio selezionati appositamente,magari sono gli scarti del concorso per carabinieri...eh eh eh...

  Non vorrei deludervi, ma la stessa ignoranza ce l'hanno quelli dell'AdE addetti ai controlli... andate per i loro uffici e se ne sentono di tutti i colori, credetemi. Mi sento Carlo Rubbia ogni volta che ci vado  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cicciabortella

Dunque, ho appena inviato un contratto e nei dati di registrazione del software, avevo messo il codice fiscale del locatore. Invece come intestatario del c/c mi sono messo io (poi i clienti mi ridanno i soldi).
Ma nell'invio mi ha detto che c'era una anomalia: il codice fiscale del fornitore non risulta uguale  aquello contenuto nel certificato dell'utente. 
Vi è già successo? 
Grazie mille

----------


## Emanuela

Poveri...allora mi sa che hai proprio ragione!!!Non saprei come aiutarti...prova magari di persona con l'ADE locale, non si sa mai che qualcuno di loro, almeno perchè si è interessato personalmente alle registrazioni per motivi personali, non ti possa esser d'aiuto! :Stick Out Tongue:   

> ho provato quel numero ma parla una voce registrata che parla del bonus di qualcosa cmq mi chiede codice fiscale e dichiarazione dei redditi, dela persona che ha la patria potestà del bambino...secondo me hanno deviato il numero sono stufi di rispondere

----------


## Emanuela

*Questo &#232; quanto indicato nelle istruzioni del software:* 
I dati da digitare sono i seguenti: 
Codice fiscale del responsabile della trasmissione:codice fiscale del soggetto che autentica il file. 
Codice fiscale del titolare del conto:codice fiscale del soggetto intestatario del conto corrente da utilizzare per il pagamento telematico dell'imposta dovuta.  Dovr&#224; essere impostato indicando in alternativa: 
il codice fiscale del soggetto intestatario dei contratti, qualora quest'ultimo provveda direttamente alla trasmissione delle richieste di pagamento; 
il codice fiscale del soggetto intestatario dei contratti a cui si riferiscono le richieste di pagamento contenute nel file, qualora la trasmissione sia effettuata da un intermediario che &#232; autorizzato ad utilizzare, per il pagamento, le coordinate bancarie dell'utente intestatario dei contratti che gli ha conferito l'incarico; 
il codice fiscale dell'intermediario, nel caso in cui quest'ultimo richieda per conto dell'utente l'addebito dell'imposta sul proprio conto corrente. Codice fiscale del soggetto intestatario dei contratti:
Indicare il codice fiscale del soggetto che partecipa, in quali&#224; di locatore o di conduttore, a tutti i contratti a cui si riferiscono le richieste di pagamento contenute nel file. 
Quindi nel tuo caso dovresti indicare, nella casella RESPONSABILE DELLA TRASMISSIONE:la tua partita IVA, nella casella CODICE FISCALE TITOLARE DEL CONTO:la tua partita IVA, ed in alternativa, la parte da me sopra sottolineata.Chiaro?  

> Dunque, ho appena inviato un contratto e nei dati di registrazione del software, avevo messo il codice fiscale del locatore. Invece come intestatario del c/c mi sono messo io (poi i clienti mi ridanno i soldi).
> Ma nell'invio mi ha detto che c'era una anomalia: il codice fiscale del fornitore non risulta uguale  aquello contenuto nel certificato dell'utente. 
> Vi &#232; gi&#224; successo? 
> Grazie mille

----------


## Stefanel

> *Questo è quanto indicato nelle istruzioni del software:* 
> I dati da digitare sono i seguenti: 
> Codice fiscale del responsabile della trasmissione:codice fiscale del soggetto che autentica il file. 
> Codice fiscale del titolare del conto:codice fiscale del soggetto intestatario del conto corrente da utilizzare per il pagamento telematico dell'imposta dovuta. 
> Dovrà essere impostato indicando in alternativa: 
> il codice fiscale del soggetto intestatario dei contratti, qualora quest'ultimo provveda direttamente alla trasmissione delle richieste di pagamento; 
> il codice fiscale del soggetto intestatario dei contratti a cui si riferiscono le richieste di pagamento contenute nel file, qualora la trasmissione sia effettuata da un intermediario che è autorizzato ad utilizzare, per il pagamento, le coordinate bancarie dell'utente intestatario dei contratti che gli ha conferito l'incarico; 
> il codice fiscale dell'intermediario, nel caso in cui quest'ultimo richieda per conto dell'utente l'addebito dell'imposta sul proprio conto corrente. 
> Codice fiscale del soggetto intestatario dei contratti:
> Indicare il codice fiscale del soggetto che partecipa, in qualià di locatore o di conduttore, a tutti i contratti a cui si riferiscono le richieste di pagamento contenute nel file.

  Io nel campo codice fiscale del soggetto richiedente la registrazione ho messo quello del locatore e cosi anche per il campo codice fiscale del soggetto intestatario del c/c. 
Il contratto è stato accettato e questa mattina è arrivata la ricevuta dall'ADE con l'esito ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stefanel

Qualcuno mi sa aiutare per il problema esposto qua sotto???
Grazie!!  :Confused:     

> Ho un problema:  devo registrare un contratto con l'opzione assoggettamento dell'IVA il periodo va dal 1/05/2005 al 30/04/2011, ma è stata data disdedda al 31/10/2006. Quale periodo devo indicare nel programma della compilazione? 1/05/2005 - 30/04/2011 o  01/05/2005 - 31/10/2006????? 
> Forse la soluzione è facile, ma in questo momento sono troppo stanca per ragionare decentemente. Il programma e l'invio dei contratti mi hanno sfiancata!!! Grazie

----------


## Cicciabortella

Ma nelle istruzioni leggo: 
Per quanto riguarda la registrazione dei contratti di locazione, il codice fiscale del soggetto richiedente la registrazione deve appartenere ad un soggetto presente in tutti i contratti di locazione contenuti nel file XML che si intende trasmettere. 
Quindi se metto il mio qui mi sa tanto che sbaglio, o no?        

> *Questo è quanto indicato nelle istruzioni del software:* 
> I dati da digitare sono i seguenti: 
> Codice fiscale del responsabile della trasmissione:codice fiscale del soggetto che autentica il file. 
> Codice fiscale del titolare del conto:codice fiscale del soggetto intestatario del conto corrente da utilizzare per il pagamento telematico dell'imposta dovuta.  Dovrà essere impostato indicando in alternativa: 
> il codice fiscale del soggetto intestatario dei contratti, qualora quest'ultimo provveda direttamente alla trasmissione delle richieste di pagamento; 
> il codice fiscale del soggetto intestatario dei contratti a cui si riferiscono le richieste di pagamento contenute nel file, qualora la trasmissione sia effettuata da un intermediario che è autorizzato ad utilizzare, per il pagamento, le coordinate bancarie dell'utente intestatario dei contratti che gli ha conferito l'incarico; 
> il codice fiscale dell'intermediario, nel caso in cui quest'ultimo richieda per conto dell'utente l'addebito dell'imposta sul proprio conto corrente. Codice fiscale del soggetto intestatario dei contratti:
> Indicare il codice fiscale del soggetto che partecipa, in qualià di locatore o di conduttore, a tutti i contratti a cui si riferiscono le richieste di pagamento contenute nel file. 
> Quindi nel tuo caso dovresti indicare, nella casella RESPONSABILE DELLA TRASMISSIONE:la tua partita IVA, nella casella CODICE FISCALE TITOLARE DEL CONTO:la tua partita IVA, ed in alternativa, la parte da me sopra sottolineata.Chiaro?

----------


## Cicciabortella

CONCORDO!!!    

> Io nel campo codice fiscale del soggetto richiedente la registrazione ho messo quello del locatore e cosi anche per il campo codice fiscale del soggetto intestatario del c/c. 
> Il contratto è stato accettato e questa mattina è arrivata la ricevuta dall'ADE con l'esito ok

----------


## leleosana2005

> Qualcuno mi sa aiutare per il problema esposto qua sotto???
> Grazie!!

  il contratto è registrato?

----------


## Stefanel

> Ma nelle istruzioni leggo: 
> Per quanto riguarda la registrazione dei contratti di locazione, il codice fiscale del soggetto richiedente la registrazione deve appartenere ad un soggetto presente in tutti i contratti di locazione contenuti nel file XML che si intende trasmettere. 
> Quindi se metto il mio qui mi sa tanto che sbaglio, o no?

  Mettendo il codice dell'intermediario Entratel mi impediva l'invio telematico. Mettendo invece il codice fiscale del locatore Entratel nella fase autentica mi dava l'errore però mi ha fatto fare l'invio telematico con relativa ricevuta positiva!!

----------


## Stefanel

Si il contratto è stato registrato     

> il contratto è registrato?

----------


## Emanuela

Anche a me &#232; capitato un caso simile ed ho proceduto nel seguente modo:
ho registrato il contratto, mettendo come fine la data di disdetta, nel tuo caso, 31/10/2006. Inoltre in pagamenti successivi, inoltri un ulteriore file come risoluzione pagando € 67,00. Anche perch&#232; non vi &#232; altro modo, altrimenti se inserisci la data di scadenza, ti conteggia l'imposta fino a quella data!Pertanto credo sia la soluzione pi&#249; ovvia e giusto, a meno che qualcuno non ci dia altre soluzioni al problema!  

> Qualcuno mi sa aiutare per il problema esposto qua sotto???
> Grazie!!

----------


## Anita

QUESITO!!
contratto locazione abitativa agevolata, periodo dal 01/10/04 al 30/09/07, durata tre anni. contratto registrato.
se ora faccio la registrazione, io pago l'1% solo dal 04/07/2006 al 30/09/2006, giusto, e quindi dovrei farne un altro, stavolta come pagamento successivo dal 01/10/2006 al 30/09/2007?

----------


## Emanuela

BRAVA!!! :Stick Out Tongue:   

> QUESITO!!
> contratto locazione abitativa agevolata, periodo dal 01/10/04 al 30/09/07, durata tre anni. contratto registrato.
> se ora faccio la registrazione, io pago l'1% solo dal 04/07/2006 al 30/09/2006, giusto, e quindi dovrei farne un altro, stavolta come pagamento successivo dal 01/10/2006 al 30/09/2007?

----------


## Stefanel

> Anche a me è capitato un caso simile ed ho proceduto nel seguente modo:
> ho registrato il contratto, mettendo come fine la data di disdetta, nel tuo caso, 31/10/2006. Inoltre in pagamenti successivi, inoltri un ulteriore file come risoluzione pagando  67,00. Anche perchè non vi è altro modo, altrimenti se inserisci la data di scadenza, ti conteggia l'imposta fino a quella data!Pertanto credo sia la soluzione più ovvia e giusto, a meno che qualcuno non ci dia altre soluzioni al problema!

  Cioè devo fare la registrazione come prima annualità e poi una volta ricevuto Ok devo fare pagamenti successivi?
Oppure nella fase di inserimento del contratto devo mettere subito pagamento successivo????

----------


## Anita

> BRAVA!!!

  ho un altro problema giustamente il cliente ha registrato questo contratto con assoggettamento ad IVA, ma la locazione abitativa agevolata non può essere assoggettata ad iva....
i lienti mi faranno diventare vecchia prima del tempo :Mad:

----------


## Emanuela

No, la registrazione la fai come : per l'intera durata, per&#242; come data fine decorrenza metti appunto 31/10/2006!poi, una volta scaricata la ricevuta di registrazione, predisponi il file in pagamenti successivi, come Risoluzione inserendo come data risoluzione 31/10/2006, ok?  

> Cio&#232; devo fare la registrazione come prima annualit&#224; e poi una volta ricevuto Ok devo fare pagamenti successivi?
> Oppure nella fase di inserimento del contratto devo mettere subito pagamento successivo????

----------


## ROD

> Anche a me &#232; capitato un caso simile ed ho proceduto nel seguente modo:
> ho registrato il contratto, mettendo come fine la data di disdetta, nel tuo caso, 31/10/2006. Inoltre in pagamenti successivi, inoltri un ulteriore file come risoluzione pagando € 67,00. Anche perch&#232; non vi &#232; altro modo, altrimenti se inserisci la data di scadenza, ti conteggia l'imposta fino a quella data!Pertanto credo sia la soluzione pi&#249; ovvia e giusto, a meno che qualcuno non ci dia altre soluzioni al problema!

  A mio avviso, dovevi pagare l'imposta di registro fino alla scadenza e successivamente inviare la risoluzione datata 31/10/06.
Credo che sia più conforme al dettato del DPR 131/86.

----------


## Stefanel

> No, la registrazione la fai come : per l'intera durata, per&#242; come data fine decorrenza metti appunto 31/10/2006!poi, una volta scaricata la ricevuta di registrazione, predisponi il file in pagamenti successivi, come Risoluzione inserendo come data risoluzione 31/10/2006, ok?

  ok grazie mille per l'aiuto!!!!

----------


## Emanuela

Ci dovremo proporre all'ADE al posto dei "luminari"...ih ih ih... :Big Grin:   

> ok grazie mille per l'aiuto!!!!

----------


## Emanuela

Ma così facendo pagheresti l'imposta non dovuta per il periodo intercorrente dalla data di risoluzione alla data di scadenza, no? :Confused:   

> A mio avviso, dovevi pagare l'imposta di registro fino alla scadenza e successivamente inviare la risoluzione datata 31/10/06.
> Credo che sia più conforme al dettato del DPR 131/86.

----------


## vdscri

> *Questo è quanto specificato dalle istruzioni del software:* 
> Anno del pagamento:
> Indicare l'anno successivo a quello di registrazione a cui si riferisce il pagamento. Si riportano di seguito alcuni esempi: 
> 1)  Data inizio contratto:  1 luglio 2001 
>   Data fine contratto: 30 giugno 2005 
>     primo anno successivo: 2002 
>   secondo anno successivo:  2003 
>   terzo anno successivo: 2004 
>   ..... ..... 
> ...

  Io ho registrato un contratto con decorrenza 01/09/2002 e scadenza 31/05/2008. Successivamente ho pagato il rinnovo annuale indicando come anno di pagamento il *2006* e mi sono arrivate entrambe le ricevute senza errori. Ho ragionato in questo modo:
in base a quanto dice la circolare ho inteso che per il contratto che inizia il 30/12/01 si paga la prima registrazione annuale relativa all'anno 2001, e il primo anno successivo, che decorre dal 30/12/2002, si deve indicare come anno di pagamento il 2002. Conseguentemente, nel mio contratto, la registrazione che ho fatto inizialmente si riferiva (anche se per un rateo di solo qualche mese) al periodo 01/09/2005 - 31/08/2006 ed era riferita all'anno *2005*, e quindi il rinnovo annuale è relativa all'anno *2006*.

----------


## ROD

> Ma così facendo pagheresti l'imposta non dovuta per il periodo intercorrente dalla data di risoluzione alla data di scadenza, no?

  Il DPR 131/86 non mi dice che sopo la risoluzione posso domandare a rimborso l'imposta versata per il periodo successivo alla risoluzione (a meno che non abbia pagato l'imposta di registro per l'intera durata del contratto, nel qual caso posso chiedere a rimborso l'imposta relativa alle ANNUALITA' SUCCESSIVE A QUELLA DI RISOLUZIONE).
Tuttavia, se tu indichi come data di scadenza del contratto la data di risoluzione, non trovo nessun motivo per inviare la successiva risoluzione. Non credi?
Se vuoi, indica come data di fine contratto la data di risoluzione, tanto il Fisco potr&#224; accorgersi della minore imposta versata solo da una verifica del contratto carteceo in tuo possesso.

----------


## Anita

se ho un contratto di locazione di garage soggetto a iva, durata un anno dal 01/11/04 al 31/10/2005 come lo faccio? e voi sapete perch&#232; mi obbliga a mandarlo scritto?

----------


## ROD

> se ho un contratto di locazione di garage soggetto a iva, durata un anno dal 01/11/04 al 31/10/2005 come lo faccio? e voi sapete perch&#232; mi obbliga a mandarlo scritto?

  Non mi pare che un contratto scaduto in data 31/10/05 sia ancora in corso al 04 luglio 2006!!!!

----------


## Anita

> Non mi pare che un contratto scaduto in data 31/10/05 sia ancora in corso al 04 luglio 2006!!!!

  beh era inteso che la decorrenza è un anno, però viene rinnovato tacitamente di anno in anno...

----------


## ROD

> beh era inteso che la decorrenza è un anno, però viene rinnovato tacitamente di anno in anno...

  e allora che problema c'&#232;?

----------


## Anita

> e allora che problema c'è?

  non so come farlo sono fusa... mi dice che devo farlo scritto, obbligatoriamente per forza due copie, che sono formate da 5 pagine, ma decide tutto il programma... io come date devo mettere 01/11/2004 - 31/10/2006
scusa ma sono distrutta e il mio cervello non ragiona più..

----------


## leleosana2005

> beh era inteso che la decorrenza &#232; un anno, per&#242; viene rinnovato tacitamente di anno in anno...

  Beh io ho registrato il contratto dal 31/10/2005 al 30/10/2006 pagando l'imposta dal 04/07/2006 al 30/10/2006 e poi pago la proroga

----------


## ROD

> non so come farlo sono fusa... mi dice che devo farlo scritto, obbligatoriamente per forza due copie, che sono formate da 5 pagine, ma decide tutto il programma... io come date devo mettere 01/11/2004 - 31/10/2006
> scusa ma sono distrutta e il mio cervello non ragiona più..

  E' molto semplice: poich&#233; il contratto ha durata annuale, devi inserire 01/11/05 - 30/10/06. Ovviamente, le annualit&#224; successive non verranno versate come "rinnovo annuale", bens&#236; come proroga del contratto, soggetta al minimo di €67,00 di imposta di registro.

----------


## Anita

leleosana2005 e ROD, grazie... :Stick Out Tongue:  
giustamente in questo preciso momento la cliente ha chiamato stoppando tutto, non so perchè non vuole farlo... :Mad:

----------


## Emanuela

Sai cos'&#232;, &#232; che nel mio caso, la scadenza annuale &#232; coincisa con la data di risoluzione, pertanto ho effettuato la registrazione come fine decorrenza 31.10.2006 (data scadenza e risoluzione), quindi il file di Pagam.Successivi era necessario per dare la notifica di risoluzione, no? Ho commesso l'errore comunque perch&#232; anzich&#232; indicata prima annualit&#224;, ho indicata intera durata!Ma credo che per questo, non ci siano ne sanzione ne interessi, poich&#232; rientra nella casistica citata al penultima capoverso, ultima pagina della circolare 33/E del 16/11/2006.  

> Il DPR 131/86 non mi dice che sopo la risoluzione posso domandare a rimborso l'imposta versata per il periodo successivo alla risoluzione (a meno che non abbia pagato l'imposta di registro per l'intera durata del contratto, nel qual caso posso chiedere a rimborso l'imposta relativa alle ANNUALITA' SUCCESSIVE A QUELLA DI RISOLUZIONE).
> Tuttavia, se tu indichi come data di scadenza del contratto la data di risoluzione, non trovo nessun motivo per inviare la successiva risoluzione. Non credi?
> Se vuoi, indica come data di fine contratto la data di risoluzione, tanto il Fisco potr&#224; accorgersi della minore imposta versata solo da una verifica del contratto carteceo in tuo possesso.

----------


## ROD

> Sai cos'è, è che nel mio caso, la scadenza annuale è coincisa con la data di risoluzione, pertanto ho effettuato la registrazione come fine decorrenza 31.10.2006 (data scadenza e risoluzione), quindi il file di Pagam.Successivi era necessario per dare la notifica di risoluzione, no?

  certo, ma allora che problema c'&#232;?

----------


## Emanuela

Il problema non è il mio, ma abbiamo preso in considerazione il mio caso, in riferimento al problema di Stefanel...ricordii????? :Big Grin:   

> certo, ma allora che problema c'è?

----------


## ROD

> Il problema non è il mio, ma abbiamo preso in considerazione il mio caso, in riferimento al problema di Stefanel...ricordii?????

  Beh, la mia &#232; stata l'interpretazione a quella che mi era sembrata la domanda, che sia stata la tua o di Stefanel, l'argomento era lo stesso.

----------


## Emanuela

Stressato/a dalle registrazioni dei contratti??? :Big Grin:   

> Beh, la mia &#232; stata l'interpretazione a quella che mi era sembrata la domanda, che sia stata la tua o di Stefanel, l'argomento era lo stesso.

----------


## ROD

> Stressato/a dalle registrazioni dei contratti???

  Assolutamente no. Ci sono problemi ben pi&#249; importanti dove lo stress potrebbe essere giustificato.

----------


## ROD

Aspetta, meglio che metta questo  :Big Grin:   prima di essere preso per un antipatico!!!! :Wink:

----------


## panceras

> Me lo chiedevo pure io...

  Scusate ma secondo me l'annualità successiva è da pagare solo quando scade prima del 01/11/2006 e cioè entro il 31/10/2006. Nel tuo caso scade 30 giorni dalla fine dell'annualità precedente 11/11/2005 - 10/11/2006 quindi 10/11/2006 + 30 giorni = 10/12/2006

----------


## Emanuela

già fatto...ih ih ih... :Big Grin:   

> Aspetta, meglio che metta questo   prima di essere preso per un antipatico!!!!

----------


## Stefanel

> Il problema non è il mio, ma abbiamo preso in considerazione il mio caso, in riferimento al problema di Stefanel...ricordii?????

  
Grazie per l'aiuto che mi avete dato!!!!
Ora devo solo rintracciare il cliente e dirgli che oltre alla registrazione del contratto devo fare anche la risoluzione in via telematica.. Un'altro incubo!
Sicuramente mi chiederà come mai non si può fare in modo cartaceo!!!
Cmq vi ringrazio ancora tutti!!  :Smile:

----------


## Robi

> Aspetta, meglio che metta questo   prima di essere preso per un antipatico!!!!

  Difatti...stavo pensado così, anche se non ero direttamente interessato  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ROD

Ok...ciao a tutti...ho fame e vado a pranzo...alla prossima.

----------


## Stefanel

> Ok...ciao a tutti...ho fame e vado a pranzo...alla prossima.

  
Ciao alla prossima e buon appetito

----------


## Emanuela

Ma non stavi andando a pranzo??? :Big Grin:   

> Ok...ciao a tutti...ho fame e vado a pranzo...alla prossima.

----------


## Dott.ssa Cecchetti

Il proprietario dell'immobile venderà con atto da notaio domani 25.11.2006 l'immobile, l'imposta di registro per la locazione con periodo 1.1.2004-31.12.2010, visto che per la registrazione dovrei pagare per il periodo 47/2006--31.12.2006, che faccio pago per tutto il periodo? Cedendo l'immobile oggetto della locazione qual'è il periodo di scdenza da segnalare?
Grazie :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Robi

> Il proprietario dell'immobile venderà con atto da notaio domani 25.11.2006 l'immobile, l'imposta di registro per la locazione con periodo 1.1.2004-31.12.2010, visto che per la registrazione dovrei pagare per il periodo 47/2006--31.12.2006, che faccio pago per tutto il periodo? Cedendo l'immobile oggetto della locazione qual'è il periodo di scdenza da segnalare?
> Grazie

  Ma direi proprio di si che va pagata per il periodo 4/7/06 - 31/12/06....
e il periodo intendi la decorrenza?? perchè secondo me ci va 2004-2010
Poi per segnalare la cessione devi andare nel programma pagamenti successivi.
Non me ne sono occupato di casi simili, ma ragionando...

----------


## Stefanel

> Ma direi proprio di si che va pagata per il periodo 4/7/06 - 31/12/06....
> e il periodo intendi la decorrenza?? perchè secondo me ci va 2004-2010
> Poi per segnalare la cessione devi andare nel programma pagamenti successivi.
> Non me ne sono occupato di casi simili, ma ragionando...

  
Anch'io ho lo stesso problema e pensavo di comportarmi come hai scritto tu!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Emanuela

Avete visto sull'home page?Siamo stati davvero BRAVI:cita così:  *registrazione telematica dei contratti in affitto*in corso alla data del 4/7/2006 - siamo orgogliosi d'aver messo a disposizione di tutti gli utenti uno strumento operativo rivelatosi utilissimo, forse più di una circolare dell' Agenzia Entrate: oltre 28.000 visite, oltre 400 interventi: si tratta di vere e proprie istruzioni operative   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Robi

e notando che nessuno ha più quesiti direi che sono tutti a buon punto....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Emanuela

Già ben detto!Sono tutti a festeggiare...con chi sappiamo noi...ih ih ih...il gran "luminare"... :Big Grin:   

> e notando che nessuno ha più quesiti direi che sono tutti a buon punto....

----------


## Robi

> Già ben detto!Sono tutti a festeggiare...con chi sappiamo noi...ih ih ih...il gran "luminare"...

  Secondo me il gran "luminare" si è tirato giù i nickname e lunedì partono avvisi di accertamento per quelli che l'hanno disturbato... :Big Grin:

----------


## Emanuela

Ih ih ih... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   ... ma noi l'avremo vinta!!! :Cool:   

> Secondo me il gran "luminare" si è tirato giù i nickname e lunedì partono avvisi di accertamento per quelli che l'hanno disturbato...

----------


## Stefanel

> Ih ih ih...   ... ma noi l'avremo vinta!!!

  Scusate l'ignoranza ma chi è il gran luminare????  :Confused:

----------


## kitiaram

Ciao io avrei una domandina....
Ma se uno ha pagato l'f24 cartaceo come lo registra il contratto con entratel se richiede le coordinate bancarie del richiedente? 
è obbligatorio pagarlo on line senza fare l'F24?
scusate ^_^

----------


## Emanuela

Dipende...se parli di un soggetto non Iva, devi solo andare all'ADE e presentare tutto...altrimenti hai combinato un pasticcio!  

> Ciao io avrei una domandina....
> Ma se uno ha pagato l'f24 cartaceo come lo registra il contratto con entratel se richiede le coordinate bancarie del richiedente? 
> è obbligatorio pagarlo on line senza fare l'F24?
> scusate ^_^

----------


## Anita

DOMANDONA....
spero ultima
CONTRATTO SOGGETTO AD IVA DECORRENZA 01/04/2006 IL 31/10/2006 CESSATO.
quindi dovrei mettere queste due date come periodo giusto?
se per&#242; la cessazione &#232; stata gi&#224; fatta dal cliente cartaceo. io non faccio niente giusto???
aiuto

----------


## Robi

> Ciao io avrei una domandina....
> Ma se uno ha pagato l'f24 cartaceo come lo registra il contratto con entratel se richiede le coordinate bancarie del richiedente? 
> è obbligatorio pagarlo on line senza fare l'F24?
> scusate ^_^

  Poche idee ma confuse...dacci qualche elemento in più per capiere cosa hai combinato!!

----------


## kitiaram

> Dipende...se parli di un soggetto non Iva, devi solo andare all'ADE e presentare tutto...altrimenti hai combinato un pasticcio!

  allora avrei combinato un pasticcio ma....
non l'abbiamo ancora pagato e il mio capo (sti capi....... :Stick Out Tongue:  ) vorrebbe che noi registrassimo i contratti
e l'intestatario dovrebbe pagarseli da se (on-line o come vogliono) che ne pensi?

----------


## Stefanel

> DOMANDONA....
> spero ultima
> CONTRATTO SOGGETTO AD IVA DECORRENZA 01/04/2006 IL 31/10/2006 CESSATO.
> quindi dovrei mettere queste due date come periodo giusto?
> se però la cessazione è stata già fatta dal cliente cartaceo. io non faccio niente giusto???
> aiuto

  Secondo me devi pagare l'1% dal 4/07/2006 al 31/10/2006

----------


## Anita

> Secondo me devi pagare l'1% dal 4/07/2006 al 31/10/2006

  ok, e quindi non dovrei fare niente per la cessazione, perchè già stata fatta, ok, il ragionamento fila?? :EEK!:

----------


## Stefanel

> allora avrei combinato un pasticcio ma....
> non l'abbiamo ancora pagato e il mio capo (sti capi....... ) vorrebbe che noi registrassimo i contratti
> e l'intestatario dovrebbe pagarseli da se (on-line o come vogliono) che ne pensi?

  Ma è un soggetto con l'opzione IVA oppure no??

----------


## Robi

> allora avrei combinato un pasticcio ma....
> non l'abbiamo ancora pagato e il mio capo (sti capi....... ) vorrebbe che noi registrassimo i contratti
> e l'intestatario dovrebbe pagarseli da se (on-line o come vogliono) che ne pensi?

  ammesso e non concesso che voi volevate fare il cartaceo...dovevata cmq utilizzare l'F23...e non l'F24...proprio non ci siamo!!! Il pagamento va fatto solo online.

----------


## Stefanel

[QUOTE=Anita;940]ok, e quindi non dovrei fare niente per la cessazione, perchè già stata fatta, ok, il ragionamento fila?? :EEK!: [/Q  
Se è già stata pagata l'imposta per la risoluzione del contratto, penso che tu sia a posto cosi.

----------


## Emanuela

Hai letto la circolare n.33/E del 16/11/2006, vero???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     

> allora avrei combinato un pasticcio ma....
> non l'abbiamo ancora pagato e il mio capo (sti capi....... ) vorrebbe che noi registrassimo i contratti
> e l'intestatario dovrebbe pagarseli da se (on-line o come vogliono) che ne pensi?

----------


## Robi

> ok, e quindi non dovrei fare niente per la cessazione, perchè già stata fatta, ok, il ragionamento fila??

  Ma è cessato perchè il contratto ha esaurito i propri effetti o per disdetta? perchè nel primo caso ha ragione stefel

----------


## Anita

se invece ho un contratto sempre soggetto ad iva,  con decorrenza 01/09/2000 - 01/09/2006 faccio la prima registrazione con questo, e poi proroga?

----------


## Anita

> Ma è cessato perchè il contratto ha esaurito i propri effetti o per disdetta? perchè nel primo caso ha ragione stefel

  disdetta disdetta

----------


## Emanuela

Esatto, fai la registrazione fino al 31/08/2006, poi in pagamenti successivi, fai la proroga dall'01/09/2006 all'01/09/2007!  

> se invece ho un contratto sempre soggetto ad iva,  con decorrenza 01/09/2000 - 01/09/2006 faccio la prima registrazione con questo, e poi proroga?

----------


## Anita

> Esatto, fai la registrazione fino al 31/08/2006, poi in pagamenti successivi, fai la proroga dall'01/09/2006 all'01/09/2007!

  lo sapete che vi voglio bene????? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Robi

> lo sapete che vi voglio bene?????

  Da quando dal 4/7????????????????? :Big Grin:  
Credo inizierò ad odiare quel giorno...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anita

> Da quando dal 4/7????????????????? 
> Credo inizierò ad odiare quel giorno...

  dal 4/07 si però vi vorrò bene per sempre :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , o almeno fino a quando non smetterò di fare questo lavoro.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Robi

> dal 4/07 si però vi vorrò bene per sempre , o almeno fino a quando non smetterò di fare questo lavoro....

  o finchè risoluzione non ci separi!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stefanel

> dal 4/07 si però vi vorrò bene per sempre , o almeno fino a quando non smetterò di fare questo lavoro....

  
Devo dire che in effetti in questi giorni ci siamo dati tutti un grande e grosso aiutone!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anita

scusate non mi odiate!!!!! ma se io ho un canone di 36908,52 annuo, e devo calcolare l'1% dal 04/07 al 31/10 , perch&#232; il programma mi fa pagare 67? dalla mia calcolatrice, se non &#232; fusa come me mi dice che dovrei pagare 120.33

----------


## Robi

> Devo dire che in effetti in questi giorni ci siamo dati tutti un grande e grosso aiutone!!!

  Ci facciamo un applauso?? :Cool:

----------


## Stefanel

Scusate ho un solo piccolo dubbio: la risoluzione di un contratto soggetto ad IVA ormai va fatta solo tramite entratel giusto???

----------


## Stefanel

> Ci facciamo un applauso??

  
Anche due o tre o quattro. Ci hanno persino messo in Home page. Più di cosi!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Stefanel

> scusate non mi odiate!!!!! ma se io ho un canone di 36908,52 annuo, e devo calcolare l'1% dal 04/07 al 31/10 , perchè il programma mi fa pagare 67? dalla mia calcolatrice, se non è fusa come me mi dice che dovrei pagare 120.33

  
Anche la mia calcolatrice da questo risultato.....  :Confused:

----------


## Emanuela

Si, vedi pagina 16 della circolare! :Stick Out Tongue:   

> Scusate ho un solo piccolo dubbio: la risoluzione di un contratto soggetto ad IVA ormai va fatta solo tramite entratel giusto???

----------


## Stefanel

> Si, vedi pagina 16 della circolare!

  Grazie mille, in effetti ho letto la circolare e sapevo che avevo ragione io, ma certe persone riescono sempre a farti nascere il dubbio dell'errore!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Emanuela

Che decorrenza ha il contratto?  

> Anche la mia calcolatrice da questo risultato.....

----------


## kitiaram

> Hai letto la circolare n.33/E del 16/11/2006, vero???

  si grazie l'abbiamo letta in due per non sbagliare 
Cmq si ha l'opzione IVA.
Però io ho detto al capo che si mettono le coord.bancarie e si prende automaticamente i soldi dal conto senza compilare gli f24 che per il pagamento on line dovrebbero essere fatti. Giusto?
all'ade avevano detto che occorreva fare gli f24 on-line (e non f23  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) 
PS: Scusa Roby se ti disturbo

----------


## Emanuela

Come decorrenza devi inserire quella reale che è stata pattuita nel contratto, è ovvio che se metti canone annuo  36.908,52 e decorrenza 04/07 - 31/10 ti conteggia  67,00! Ho fatto una prova: ho inserito decorrenza 01/09/05 - 31/10/2006, canone mensile  3.075,71 (i tuoi 36908,52/12 mesi) e l'imposta la calcola esatta... :Embarrassment:   

> scusate non mi odiate!!!!! ma se io ho un canone di 36908,52 annuo, e devo calcolare l'1% dal 04/07 al 31/10 , perchè il programma mi fa pagare 67? dalla mia calcolatrice, se non è fusa come me mi dice che dovrei pagare 120.33

----------


## Stefanel

> si grazie l'abbiamo letta in due per non sbagliare 
> Cmq si ha l'opzione IVA.
> Per&#242; io ho detto al capo che si mettono le coord.bancarie e si prende automaticamente i soldi dal conto senza compilare gli f24 che per il pagamento on line dovrebbero essere fatti. Giusto?
> all'ade avevano detto che occorreva fare gli f24 on-line (e non f23  ) 
> PS: Scusa Roby se ti disturbo

  
All'ADE ti hanno detto una cosa per un'altra. E' vero che ci sono gli F24 on-line, ma non servono per nessun tipo di contratto. 
Se devi registrarne uno con l'opzione IVA, al momento dell'autentica del file, entratel ti chieder&#224; gli estremi per l'addebito sul C/C!!!

----------


## Robi

> si grazie l'abbiamo letta in due per non sbagliare 
> Cmq si ha l'opzione IVA.
> Però io ho detto al capo che si mettono le coord.bancarie e si prende automaticamente i soldi dal conto senza compilare gli f24 che per il pagamento on line dovrebbero essere fatti. Giusto?
> all'ade avevano detto che occorreva fare gli f24 on-line (e non f23  ) 
> PS: Scusa Roby se ti disturbo

  Scusa di cosa?? Sì è vero, l'F24 è online, ma siccome avevi detto che avevi fatto un cartaceo...

----------


## kitiaram

> Scusa di cosa?? S&#236; &#232; vero, l'F24 &#232; online, ma siccome avevi detto che avevi fatto un cartaceo...

  Si hai ragione ma era un esempio e nella mia testa pensavo agli F24 on line. 
Grazie Stefanel della conferma. pensa che all'ade avevano anche detto che i contratti gi&#224; registrati non andavano riregistrati......... e invece

----------


## Stefanel

> Si hai ragione ma era un esempio e nella mia testa pensavo agli F24 on line. 
> Grazie Stefanel della conferma. pensa che all'ade avevano anche detto che i contratti già registrati non andavano registrati......... e invece

  
Non cè di che. All'ADE stanno praticamente impazzendo! C'è tanto di circolare che dice esattamente il contrario!!! 
Io vi saluto per oggi ho finito. Buon week-end a tutti.

----------


## kitiaram

> Non cè di che. All'ADE stanno praticamente impazzendo! C'è tanto di circolare che dice esattamente il contrario!!! 
> Io vi saluto per oggi ho finito. Buon week-end a tutti.

  Buon week-end anche a te.

----------


## fbonave

Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
Dopo aver effettuato la registrazione su Entratel ho provato a consultare lo stato di esecuzione della pratica.
Mi da che la pratica è in elaborazione, ma sotto la casella "Documenti inviati" mi da 0 (zero)!  :EEK!:  
Sarà normale...?
Grazie!
Ciao e buon weekend!

----------


## Robi

> Qualcuno pu&#242; aiutarmi?
> Dopo aver effettuato la registrazione su Entratel ho provato a consultare lo stato di esecuzione della pratica.
> Mi da che la pratica &#232; in elaborazione, ma sotto la casella "Documenti inviati" mi da 0 (zero)!  
> Sar&#224; normale...?
> Grazie!
> Ciao e buon weekend!

  Tranquillo &#232; normale, passa un buon week-end!!! :Smile:  ASPETTA ASPETT... Documenti inviati zero????

----------


## kitiaram

> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
> Dopo aver effettuato la registrazione su Entratel ho provato a consultare lo stato di esecuzione della pratica.
> Mi da che la pratica è in elaborazione, ma sotto la casella "Documenti inviati" mi da 0 (zero)!  
> Sarà normale...?
> Grazie!
> Ciao e buon weekend!

  A me lo fa quando invio file in prova che automaticamente poi lo scartano, per gli altri invece mette totale 1

----------


## fbonave

Grazie! Ora posso pensare tranquillo solo a stasera...  :Cool:  
Ciao!

----------


## fbonave

Ultime caselle a destra nella ricevuta...
Documenti inviati...sotto c'è ZERO!

----------


## Robi

> A me lo fa quando invio file in prova che automaticamente poi lo scartano, per gli altri invece mette totale 1

  Sì ho ricontrollato, anche a me da così

----------


## fbonave

Quindi è normale?  :Confused:

----------


## Robi

> Quindi è normale?

  No, forse l'hai inviato come file di prova e non come invio effettivo

----------


## fbonave

Ho parlato troppo presto allora...accidenti!
No, non era un invio di prova... :Frown:  
Provo a ricontrollare la procedura...MA NON E' POSSIBILEE!!  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Emanuela

Anche a me da così, è normale!Finchè non vengono eleborate, per l'ADE non sono acquisite!  

> Sì ho ricontrollato, anche a me da così

----------


## Emanuela

Non so se avete notato nell'home di Entratel, c'&#232; la versione aggiornata del software, pubblicata in data odierna!E' la nuova versione 3.2.2 del 24 novembre 2006 del pacchetto "Contratti di locazione".

----------


## Robi

> Non so se avete notato nell'home di Entratel, c'è la versione aggiornata del software, pubblicata in data odierna!E' la nuova versione 3.2.2 del 24 novembre 2006 del pacchetto "Contratti di locazione".

  Sono stati anche fin troppo che buoni.....Fossi stato uno della SOGEI l'avrei pubblicato il 29 il software  :Big Grin:

----------


## fbonave

proverò ad aspettare.... :EEK!:  
intanto mi scarico ste maledetta nuova versione.... :Mad:

----------


## ROD

Chi Viene A Bersi Uno Spritz?

----------


## Emanuela

Avevo un problema legato all'aggiornamento dell'ultima release, la 3.2.2 appunto, ho fatto la prova del nove, e la fase di controllo è andata a buon fine, tutto ok... :Big Grin:   

> proverò ad aspettare.... 
> intanto mi scarico ste maledetta nuova versione....

----------


## Emanuela

Io vi saluto, buon proseguimento, alla prossima! Buon fine settimana a tutti! :Smile:

----------


## bardaki

ho inviato un contratto di locazione e  nei dati di registrazione del software, avevo messo il codice fiscale del locatore e come intestatario del c/c sempre il codice fiscale del locatore in quanto gli addebiti verranno fatti sul suo c/c.
In fase di autentica mi esce un'errore poichè il programma nn riconosce il codice fiscale dello studio.
Come mai? sapete aiutarmi  
Grazie mille

----------


## Elabora98

:Smile:  Non preoccuparTi, ci siamo passati tutti! Continua con la procedura, non saranno scartati.
Ciao     

> ho inviato un contratto di locazione e  nei dati di registrazione del software, avevo messo il codice fiscale del locatore e come intestatario del c/c sempre il codice fiscale del locatore in quanto gli addebiti verranno fatti sul suo c/c.
> In fase di autentica mi esce un'errore poichè il programma nn riconosce il codice fiscale dello studio.
> Come mai? sapete aiutarmi  
> Grazie mille

----------


## bardaki

Ok, proverò ad inviarli così.
Grazie del consiglio.

----------


## FLY70

ma io dico oggi devo fare gli ultimi invii ... tra cui poi ho un ulteriore disdetta ed un pagamento successivo, ... ho inviato dei contratti il 22 novembre e non ho ancora le ricevute, come riuscirò a fare la disdetta e i pagamenti successivi dei contratti che devo inviare oggi? ... ma ci rendiamo conto di come ci fanno lavorare  ... 6 giorni x avere uno straccio di ricevuta (se tutto va bene), non voglio immaginare poi i tempi man mano che ci avvicineremo alla scadenza, .. se non concedono la proroga sono proprio degli incoscenti.  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## vdscri

> ma io dico oggi devo fare gli ultimi invii ... tra cui poi ho un ulteriore disdetta ed un pagamento successivo, ... ho inviato dei contratti il 22 novembre e non ho ancora le ricevute, come riuscirò a fare la disdetta e i pagamenti successivi dei contratti che devo inviare oggi? ... ma ci rendiamo conto di come ci fanno lavorare  ... 6 giorni x avere uno straccio di ricevuta (se tutto va bene), non voglio immaginare poi i tempi man mano che ci avvicineremo alla scadenza, .. se non concedono la proroga sono proprio degli incoscenti.    !!!!!!!!!

  Ho lo stesso problema per alcuni contratti anche io: ho avuto l'ok solo oggi e per 3 di questi dovrò anche fare il rinnovo annuale. Se entro giovedì non ricevo il nuovo numero di registrazione la vedo dura

----------


## fbonave

Venerdi sera ho scaricato l'ultima versione di quello splendido programma "Contratti di Locazione"...
Bene...stamattina ho provato a registrare alcuni dei contratti che mi sono rimasti, usando la stessa procedura che utilizzavo anche con la 3.2.1 e...ERRORE BLOCCANTE!  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   *D003 "importo canone costante errato, omesso o pari a zero"* 
Qualcuno è in grado di illuminarmi?  :Confused:   
Grazie infinite! Fede

----------


## bacciga

solo per statistica.. inviati il 22.. anche a me ricevute zero tondo..
il nuovo programma lo provo adesso.. speriamo

----------


## FLY70

> Ho lo stesso problema per alcuni contratti anche io: ho avuto l'ok solo oggi e per 3 di questi dovrò anche fare il rinnovo annuale. Se entro giovedì non ricevo il nuovo numero di registrazione la vedo dura

  mettiti il cuore in pace, non avremo mai le ricevute per giovedì è matematicamente impossibile, l'importante è esercitare l'opzione per l'iva e pagare l'imposta di registro per l'annualità in corso ....  poi per il resto vado a baruffare con l'agenzia dell'entrate, voglio vedere che scusanti mi tirano fuori .... ma dico con tutti gli insulti e le chiamate che hanno ricevuto non sono in grado di concedere una minima proroga almeno per le eventuali disdette e pagamenti successivi.

----------


## vdscri

> mettiti il cuore in pace, non avremo mai le ricevute per giovedì è matematicamente impossibile, l'importante è esercitare l'opzione per l'iva e pagare l'imposta di registro per l'annualità in corso ....  poi per il resto vado a baruffare con l'agenzia dell'entrate, voglio vedere che scusanti mi tirano fuori .... ma dico con tutti gli insulti e le chiamate che hanno ricevuto non sono in grado di concedere una minima proroga almeno per le eventuali disdette e pagamenti successivi.

  Se non altro potrò far vedere ai miei clienti che la prima registrazione l'ho inviata in tempo utile, e che invece il numero di registrazione è arrivato fuori tempo massimo... Spero comunque che qualche mente illuminata all'ADE sappia risolvere questo problema con una proroga, almeno dei pagamenti successivi che non possono essere fatti senza la prima registrazione

----------


## FLY70

ma solo io e vdscri abbiamo problemi circa il ritardo delle ricevute per le eventuali proroghe e pagamenti successivi????????' .... si accettano sconsiglio spensierati!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fbonave

> Venerdi sera ho scaricato l'ultima versione di quello splendido programma "Contratti di Locazione"...
> Bene...stamattina ho provato a registrare alcuni dei contratti che mi sono rimasti, usando la stessa procedura che utilizzavo anche con la 3.2.1 e...ERRORE BLOCCANTE!    *D003 "importo canone costante errato, omesso o pari a zero"* 
> Qualcuno è in grado di illuminarmi?   
> Grazie infinite! Fede

  QUALCUNO MI AIUTA?

----------


## FLY70

per esperienza acquisita con gli anni ... ai clienti puoi mostrare tutto quello che vuoi ... ma quando c'è da pagare una sanzione chissà perkè è sempre colpa tua ... sono disperato!!!! appelliamoci alla convenzione di Ginevra!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FLY70

> QUALCUNO MI AIUTA?

  a parte che sono a casa con 38 di febbre e cerco di mandare avanti il lavoro in ufficio con il cellulare .... ma il tuo errore è uno dei poki che ancora non ho incontrato .. se dovessi riscontrarlo appena ho la soluzione te la posto sul forum.

----------


## GIUSEPPE3848

> Venerdi sera ho scaricato l'ultima versione di quello splendido programma "Contratti di Locazione"...
> Bene...stamattina ho provato a registrare alcuni dei contratti che mi sono rimasti, usando la stessa procedura che utilizzavo anche con la 3.2.1 e...ERRORE BLOCCANTE!    *D003 "importo canone costante errato, omesso o pari a zero"* 
> Qualcuno è in grado di illuminarmi?   
> Grazie infinite! Fede

  Ho anch'io lo stesso problema e ne devo inviare otto più un versamento successivo!!!
Quasi, quasi reinstallo la versione 3.2.1

----------


## bacciga

Scusate, ma nella parte delle agevolazioni bisogna mettere il flag su "contratto soggetto a Iva" o basta indicare il codice 10 nella parte relativa alla tipologia di contratto???

----------


## GIUSEPPE3848

> Venerdi sera ho scaricato l'ultima versione di quello splendido programma "Contratti di Locazione"...
> Bene...stamattina ho provato a registrare alcuni dei contratti che mi sono rimasti, usando la stessa procedura che utilizzavo anche con la 3.2.1 e...ERRORE BLOCCANTE!    *D003 "importo canone costante errato, omesso o pari a zero"* 
> Qualcuno è in grado di illuminarmi?   
> Grazie infinite! Fede

  Ho lo stesso problema anch'io e ne devo inviare otto più una annualità successiva. Quasi quasi reinstallo la versione 3.2.1

----------


## Claudio

Salve a tutti,
ho un caso da proporre e non so come uscirne fuori, visto che non ho trovato in giro nulla del genere:
"una società ha concesso in locazione, in un immobile, un lavatorio affinchè il conduttore potesse installare delle antenne per la radiodiffusione." 
Per voi questo tipo di contratto può essere definito come un contratto di locazione immobiliare? E' soggetto a registrazione sulla base delle nuove procedure? 
Grazie in anticipo per gli eventuali chiarimenti.

----------


## lele

> Ho lo stesso problema per alcuni contratti anche io: ho avuto l'ok solo oggi e per 3 di questi dovrò anche fare il rinnovo annuale. Se entro giovedì non ricevo il nuovo numero di registrazione la vedo dura

   
Io ho inviato venerdì dei contratti,di cui poi dovrò pagare anke per l'anno pross e la ricevuta è ancora lì come l'avevo lasciata: in elaborazione!!ma invece di farsi il weekend non potevano lavorare su ste cose siccome non si capisce più niente e i tempi son strettissimi!!! :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  
Non so nench'io come faro'!!!

----------


## Sezz

Buongiorno,  sono nuovo e provo a sottoporre due questiti: 
1) é dovuta l'imposta di registro sulle garanzie prestate da terzi contenuti nei contratti di locazionein essere al 04/07/06 (tipo fidejussione bancaria in sostituzione del depostio cauzionale); 
2)Mi pare di aver letto che si può ovviare alla non conoscenza dei contratti in elaborazione, inserendo per le annualità successive e quindi per quelli con scadenza entro il 31/10 il nr. di protocollo rilasciato dall'AdE; è corretto? Se no come si può fare in mancanza degli estremi? 
Grazie 
Stefano

----------


## Daniela

> solo per statistica.. inviati il 22.. anche a me ricevute zero tondo..
> il nuovo programma lo provo adesso.. speriamo

  Sono nuova del forum e, come tutti vedo, ho qualche problemino con la registrazione dei contratti di locazione: oltre al fatto che non ho ancora la ricevuta dell'invio fatto il 24, vorrei sapere se anche a qualcuno di voi, nella colonna relativa ai documenti inviati,  da come totale "0". 
Grazie.

----------


## ferrero

> ma solo io e vdscri abbiamo problemi circa il ritardo delle ricevute per le eventuali proroghe e pagamenti successivi????????' .... si accettano sconsiglio spensierati!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  Io ho spedito il 23/11 e aspetto fiduciosa......mah! Se il 30/11 non ho ricevuto nulla le proroghe le faccio a mano con l'F23: non avendo + di 100 unità immobiliari il telematico non è obbligatorio

----------


## PAOLO4X4

la confusione regna sovrana ....... ehehe....  
una conferma :
- contratti soggetti ad IVA non registrati , entro 30 \11 faccio registrazione telematica e pagamento imposta registro ; OK 
- contratti soggetti ad IVA registrati antecedentemente il 04 luglio 2006  , pagamento imposta di registro e comunque registrazione telematica ??? ;

----------


## fbonave

> QUALCUNO MI AIUTA?

  Secondo me potrebbe essere un errore del programma di controllo, anche perchè venerdi è uscita la versione nuova del software, mentre i controlli sono ancora quelli della precedente versione.
In più, aprendo i files xml creati con la nuova versione risulta che mi conteggia il canone pari a zero, mentre io ho inserito la cifra corretta... 
Tutto ciò è veramente ridicolo...  :Frown:

----------


## alberto

Ciao mi chiamo Alberto è la prima volta che mi collego a un forum, devo fare i complimenti a tutti per questa iniziativa che considero molto importante perché permette di condividere esperienze e conoscenze.
Ho scaricato il programma e registrato i contratti, ma ho due quesiti da porgervi: 
1)non riesco ad aumentare il numero delle pagine per consentire al software di calcolare l'imposta di bollo corretta;
2)non riesco ad inserire i dati anagrafici un conduttore straniero. 
nell'attesa di una risposta ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## fbonave

> Sono nuova del forum e, come tutti vedo, ho qualche problemino con la registrazione dei contratti di locazione: oltre al fatto che non ho ancora la ricevuta dell'invio fatto il 24, vorrei sapere se anche a qualcuno di voi, nella colonna relativa ai documenti inviati,  da come totale "0". 
> Grazie.

  A me dava zero con la versione 3.2.1 .... ora, con la 3.2.2 mi da errore bloccante e quindi non so più che ***** fare!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Elabora98

> la confusione regna sovrana ....... ehehe....  
> una conferma :
> - contratti soggetti ad IVA non registrati , entro 30 \11 faccio registrazione telematica e pagamento imposta registro ; OK 
> - contratti soggetti ad IVA registrati antecedentemente il 04 luglio 2006  , pagamento imposta di registro e comunque registrazione telematica ??? ;

  Devi registrare telematicamente anche i contratti soggetti ad iva gi&#224; registrati, l'unico accorgimento &#232; esentarli dall'imposta di bollo, che non &#232; dovuta.
Ciao

----------


## Stefanel

> A me dava zero con la versione 3.2.1 .... ora, con la 3.2.2 mi da errore bloccante e quindi non so più che ***** fare!!!

  
Anche a me con la versione 3.2.1 mi dava zero, ma poi le ricevute erano ok. La versione 3.2.2 non l'ho ancora provata.
Sto aspettando l'ultima ricevuta di un contratto spedito il 24/11 mattina.
Chissà quando arriverà! Attendo con ansia!!!  :Confused:

----------


## PAOLO4X4

> Devi registrare telematicamente anche i contratti soggetti ad iva già registrati, l'unico accorgimento è esentarli dall'imposta di bollo, che non è dovuta.
> Ciao

  
OK... grazie mille ....ora procedo .....

----------


## Stefanel

> Devi registrare telematicamente anche i contratti soggetti ad iva già registrati, l'unico accorgimento è esentarli dall'imposta di bollo, che non è dovuta.
> Ciao

  
E registrarli come contratti in deroga e non scritti.

----------


## GIUSEPPE3848

> Salve a tutti,
> ho un caso da proporre e non so come uscirne fuori, visto che non ho trovato in giro nulla del genere:
> "una società ha concesso in locazione, in un immobile, un lavatorio affinchè il conduttore potesse installare delle antenne per la radiodiffusione." 
> Per voi questo tipo di contratto può essere definito come un contratto di locazione immobiliare? E' soggetto a registrazione sulla base delle nuove procedure? 
> Grazie in anticipo per gli eventuali chiarimenti.

  Penso che il problema sia se è stato o meno fatto un contratto di locazione, nel qual caso penso che l'imposta sia dovuta. Concedere l'uso per installazione antenne, però, non dovrebbe essere gestito come contratto di locazione secondo me, ma io lo vedrei solo come concessione d'uso e quindi reddito diverso da prestazioni di fare, non fare, permettere, che, con la manovra Prodi, prevede anche la ritenuta d'acconto del 20%.

----------


## jack9

> Secondo me potrebbe essere un errore del programma di controllo, anche perchè venerdi è uscita la versione nuova del software, mentre i controlli sono ancora quelli della precedente versione.
> In più, aprendo i files xml creati con la nuova versione risulta che mi conteggia il canone pari a zero, mentre io ho inserito la cifra corretta... 
> Tutto ciò è veramente ridicolo...

  Stesso tuo identico problema e quoto in pieno il fatto che i controlli non siano aggiornati alla versione 3.2.2!!! 
Ma qui sta risultando essere una presa in giro qst registrazione!!!! :Mad:

----------


## FLY70

> Stesso tuo identico problema e quoto in pieno il fatto che i controlli non siano aggiornati alla versione 3.2.2!!! 
> Ma qui sta risultando essere una presa in giro qst registrazione!!!!

  io domani faccio gli ultimi invii ... ne avevo fatti alcuni di prova il 22 per vedere come andavano ma siccome la ricevuta mi arriverà a Natale è meglio che spedisca tutti gli altri ... son da 7 anni che faccio sto lavoro ma una cosa del genere non mi è mai capitata .... penso che abbiamo veramente toccato il fondo .... release di programma che escono come funghi ogni 2/3 giorni che invece di aiutarci ci incasinano il lavoro ... programmi di controllo che evidenziano come errori bloccanti cose inesistenti ... ma io dico facciamoci sentire almeno qui ... raccogliamo tutti i messaggi spediamoli direttamente al direttore dell'Agenzia delle entrate!!!

----------


## totaro

I contratti di sub-locazione soggetti ad iva e registrati a suo tempo, vanno nuovamente registrati? Bisogna flaggare in deroga? soggetto ad iva? esente da bollo? Grazie mille ho fuso il cervello!!

----------


## ferrero

> Ciao mi chiamo Alberto è la prima volta che mi collego a un forum, devo fare i complimenti a tutti per questa iniziativa che considero molto importante perché permette di condividere esperienze e conoscenze.
> Ho scaricato il programma e registrato i contratti, ma ho due quesiti da porgervi: 
> 1)non riesco ad aumentare il numero delle pagine per consentire al software di calcolare l'imposta di bollo corretta;
> 2)non riesco ad inserire i dati anagrafici un conduttore straniero. 
> nell'attesa di una risposta ringrazio anticipatamente

  1) per il n. delle pagine non so cosa dirti, io riesco a modificarle se il contratto è fatto in deroga, mentre se è "scritto" il campo non è modificabile xkè il testo viene spedito quindi è superfluo indicarle
2) se il conduttore è straniero devi indicare nel comune lo stato estero e nella provincia EE

----------


## FLY70

> I contratti di sub-locazione soggetti ad iva e registrati a suo tempo, vanno nuovamente registrati? Bisogna flaggare in deroga? soggetto ad iva? esente da bollo? Grazie mille ho fuso il cervello!!

  io direi di si ... ma siccome in sto mondo non ci sono più certezze .. non ci metto la mano sul fuoco.

----------


## c@ligo

> Anche a me con la versione 3.2.1 mi dava zero, ma poi le ricevute erano ok. La versione 3.2.2 non l'ho ancora provata.
> Sto aspettando l'ultima ricevuta di un contratto spedito il 24/11 mattina.
> Chissà quando arriverà! Attendo con ansia!!!

  Una domanda: ma a tutti nel campo Documenti ->totale -> 0 della pagina ricevute di Entratel quando si invia il file è zero? 
Oppure deve indicare come di solito 1?
Dopo quanto arrivano le ricevute? Sono ormai 4 giorni che aspetto (sab e dom comprese).

----------


## FLY70

> Una domanda: ma a tutti nel campo Documenti ->totale -> 0 della pagina ricevute di Entratel quando si invia il file è zero? 
> Oppure deve indicare come di solito 1?
> Dopo quanto arrivano le ricevute? Sono ormai 4 giorni che aspetto (sab e dom comprese).

  è "normale" che venga indicato "0" .... aspetta pure io ho mandato dei file il 22 e non mi è ancora arrivato nulla ....

----------


## bacciga

file inviato il 22 alle 19.44
ricevuta scaricata il 27 alle 11.50 
ho gli stessi problemi con il controllo dei files.. aspettiamo la nuova versione della diagnostica o si sparano lo stesso? che dite?

----------


## totaro

i dubbi aumentano, mi sapreste dire se per i contratti soggetti ad iva scritti ma non registrati a suo tempo bisogna flaggare in deroga, indicare che è soggetto ad iva e che bigna pagare il bollo ogni quattro pagine?

----------


## federico

Come Vi Siete Comportati Per Le Locazioni Di Immobili Abitativi Da Parte Di Locatori Soggetti Iva?
Avete Ri-registrato Il Contratto Da Nuovo ( Con Tutto Il Testo Quindi) E Pagato Sia Imp.registro Che Bollo?
O Cosa Altro?
Grazie A Tutti Quelli Che Vorranno Risp.
P.s: Anch'io Sto Aspettando Le Ricevute Del 23/11, Gli Invii Del 16/11 Sono Stati Evasi Il 23/11 Per Quel Che Mi Riguarda, Per Cui Gli Invii Del 22/11, Facendo 2 Conti, Saranno Evasi Il 28/11. Non Ci Resta Che Aspettare! :Frown:

----------


## FLY70

VOGLIAMO LA PROROGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
chi mi quota?

----------


## vdscri

> i dubbi aumentano, mi sapreste dire se per i contratti soggetti ad iva scritti ma non registrati a suo tempo bisogna flaggare in deroga, indicare che &#232; soggetto ad iva e che bigna pagare il bollo ogni quattro pagine?

  In teoria dovrebbe essere cos&#236;, solo che se si spunta l'opzione "in deroga" non c'&#232; la possibilit&#224; di mettere il n. di pagine, solo il n. di copie, quindi di fatto ho pagato € 14,62 per copia

----------


## lele

> Una domanda: ma a tutti nel campo Documenti ->totale -> 0 della pagina ricevute di Entratel quando si invia il file è zero? 
> Oppure deve indicare come di solito 1?
> Dopo quanto arrivano le ricevute? Sono ormai 4 giorni che aspetto (sab e dom comprese).

  Scusate io ho madato i contratti con la vecchia versione anche stamattina,non sapendo della nuova,spero ke x le ricevute non ci siano problemi,non ho nessuna intenzione di riregistrarmi i contratti con la nuova versione ke da quanto dite,tra l'altro,dà problemi e non permette l'invio.. :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## vdscri

> Come Vi Siete Comportati Per Le Locazioni Di Immobili Abitativi Da Parte Di Locatori Soggetti Iva?
> Avete Ri-registrato Il Contratto Da Nuovo ( Con Tutto Il Testo Quindi) E Pagato Sia Imp.registro Che Bollo?
> O Cosa Altro?
> Grazie A Tutti Quelli Che Vorranno Risp.(

  I contratti di cui parli a suo tempo non erano mai stati registrati perché scontavano l'IVA o lo erano solo in tassa fissa? Se è così devi trattarli come gli altri contratti per beni strumentali con o senza l'esercizio dell'opzione per l'applicazione IVA; se invece in origine hanno pagato il 2% e ogni anno hanno pagato il rinnovo non bisogna registrarli di nuovo, vanno avanti così.

----------


## Stefanel

> Una domanda: ma a tutti nel campo Documenti ->totale -> 0 della pagina ricevute di Entratel quando si invia il file è zero? 
> Oppure deve indicare come di solito 1?
> Dopo quanto arrivano le ricevute? Sono ormai 4 giorni che aspetto (sab e dom comprese).

  
Con la versione 3.2.1 si, il campo documenti - totale era 0
In effetti settimana scorsa ci metteva più o meno due giorni a ridarti le ricevute, ma ho notato che nel week end l'attesa è peggiorata.

----------


## Stefanel

> VOGLIAMO LA PROROGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> chi mi quota?

  Io ti quoto.....

----------


## Stefanel

> In teoria dovrebbe essere così, solo che se si spunta l'opzione "in deroga" non c'è la possibilità di mettere il n. di pagine, solo il n. di copie, quindi di fatto ho pagato  14,62 per copia

  
Ma se non sono stati registrati e non hanno il numero di registrazione come fai a mettere in deroga? Secondo me va messo il flag "scritti"

----------


## Stefanel

> file inviato il 22 alle 19.44
> ricevuta scaricata il 27 alle 11.50 
> ho gli stessi problemi con il controllo dei files.. aspettiamo la nuova versione della diagnostica o si sparano lo stesso? che dite?

  
Ti invio, io non ho ancora ricevuto nulla!!!  :Frown:

----------


## c@ligo

> Scusate io ho madato i contratti con la vecchia versione anche stamattina,non sapendo della nuova,spero ke x le ricevute non ci siano problemi,non ho nessuna intenzione di riregistrarmi i contratti con la nuova versione ke da quanto dite,tra l'altro,dà problemi e non permette l'invio..

  Io invio solo con la vecchia versione, anche perchè da quanto leggo da errori bloccanti dove la vecchia non dava.. quindi ;-)

----------


## elena

Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuova del forum e della professione.
Mi rincuora il fatto di non essere l'unica ad avere ancora (nonostante l'imminente scadenza) punti interrogativi.
Ho una domanda da porre: devo registrare un contratto (tipologia 10) che ha visto la modifica sia del locatore che del conduttore. Mi spiego meglio, il conduttore è deceduto ed il contratto è passato alla figlia mentre c'è stata una cessione del contratto per quanto riguarda il conduttore.
Le mie perplessità sono in merito ai soggetti del contratto, quali devo inseriro??? forse devo mettere le reali date del contratto ma inserire i nominativi delle attuali parti del contratto.
Vi ringrazio per la collaborazione e se qualcuno è in grado di rispondere sarebbe veramente cosa gradita.

----------


## c@ligo

Ecco:
1. Nel campo "codice fiscale del soggetto richiedente la registrazione" si mette il codice fiscale del conduttore o del locatore.
2. Nel campo "codice fiscale intestatario del c/c corrente convenzionato" si mette il codice fiscale di chi paga.
3. Se chi paga è il locatore (ad. esempio) e chi spedisce è invece il commercialista allora in fase di autentica, Entratel darà un messaggio di attenzione che si può bypassare.
4. Quando si invia questi file nella pagina ricevute i documenti totali saranno 0 (zero). Questo è normale per questo tipo di files.
5. I tempi di attesa sono di 3 giorni lavorativi max.
6. Gli errori B107 e B026 sono errori normali. Si può spedire. 
Questo è quanto ..se può essere di aiuto.

----------


## PAOLO4X4

qua ogni giorno i dubbi aumentano anzich&#232; diminuire !!!.......ossignurr.....  
le parti di un cotnratto soggetto ad iva sono due persone fisiche titolari di partiva iva ; nei campi locatore e conduttore  , li inserico come " persona NON fisica" ??? ...
se li inserico come perosna fisica infatti l'imposta di registor mi calcola il minimo di 67€ pur essendo l'1% del canone superiore ai 6.700 Pleuri  ..

----------


## LUCA70

Buongiorno a tutti e complimenti per lo sforzo collettivo !!!
Avrei ancora dei dubbi residui sui quali mi sto arrovellando:
1) occorre indicare sempre in deroga, sia se il contratto di locazione assoggettato ad iva risultava in precedenza già registrato, sia se non risultava essere mai stato registrato precedentemente?
Non vorrei introdurre complicazioni, ma se un contratto mai registrato viene registrato con il flag in deroga, se un domani alle parti interessasse, per eventuale insorgere di controversie, avere la registrazione del testo completo del contratto cosa dovrebbero fare? registrarlo un'altra volta?
2) nel caso in cui il contratto abbia scadenza per ipotesi il 30.9, come è stato detto occorre registrare il contratto, pagando fino alla scadenza del 30.9 e poi presentare una seconda denuncia tramite l'applicazione annualità successive per pagare la nuova annualità dal 1.10.06 al 30.9.07. Se il contratto risultava già registrato in occasione della data di stipula, quando si procederà alla compilazione dell'applicazione annualità successive, come estremi di registrazione cosa dovremo indicare? la data di registrazione originaria, oppure quella desumibile dalla ricevuta dell'agenzia inerente la registrazione fatta per il periodo 4/7 - 30.9?
3) infine un ultimo dubbio, l'ufficio competente per il pagamento deve necessariamente essere quello ove  ha sede il locatore oppure è libero così come avviene per le registrazioni su carta?
Ringrazio tutti sin da ora e auguro buon lavoro.

----------


## c@ligo

> Ho lo stesso problema anch'io e ne devo inviare otto più una annualità successiva. Quasi quasi reinstallo la versione 3.2.1

  Reinstalla la vecchia versione e manda via...

----------


## PAOLO4X4

> qua ogni giorno i dubbi aumentano anzichè diminuire !!!.......ossignurr.....  
> le parti di un cotnratto soggetto ad iva sono due persone fisiche titolari di partiva iva ; nei campi locatore e conduttore  , li inserico come " persona NON fisica" ??? ...
> se li inserico come perosna fisica infatti l'imposta di registor mi calcola il minimo di 67 pur essendo l'1% del canone superiore ai 6.700 Pleuri  ..

  
negativo , nel campo codice fiscale persone non fisiche non ammette caratteri alfanumerici !!!!......

----------


## FLY70

> Ecco:
> 1. Nel campo "codice fiscale del soggetto richiedente la registrazione" si mette il codice fiscale del conduttore o del locatore.
> 2. Nel campo "codice fiscale intestatario del c/c corrente convenzionato" si mette il codice fiscale di chi paga.
> 3. Se chi paga è il locatore (ad. esempio) e chi spedisce è invece il commercialista allora in fase di autentica, Entratel darà un messaggio di attenzione che si può bypassare.
> 4. Quando si invia questi file nella pagina ricevute i documenti totali saranno 0 (zero). Questo è normale per questo tipo di files.
> 5. I tempi di attesa sono di 3 giorni lavorativi max.
> 6. Gli errori B107 e B026 sono errori normali. Si può spedire. 
> Questo è quanto ..se può essere di aiuto.

  in merito al punto 3 permettimi di dissentire ci sono persone che hanno inviato il 22 mattina come il sottoscritto e non hanno ancora ricevuto nulla, poi dico se sono in tempo di inviare fino al 30/11, i pagamenti successivi come li faccio? ... mi invento gli estremi di registrazione?
in merito al punto 5 che gli errori B107 e B026 siano errori normali lo abbiamo scoperto noi utenti e non sicuramente loro visto che sul sito dell'agenzia dell'entrate non c'è uno straccio di avviso in merito ai buchi del programma.. 
ma ke stanno a fà lì all'ADE ... a pettinà le bambole???????????

----------


## c@ligo

> in merito al punto 3 permettimi di dissentire ci sono persone che hanno inviato il 22 mattina come il sottoscritto e non hanno ancora ricevuto nulla, poi dico se sono in tempo di inviare fino al 30/11, i pagamenti successivi come li faccio? ... mi invento gli estremi di registrazione?
> in merito al punto 5 che gli errori B107 e B026 siano errori normali lo abbiamo scoperto noi utenti e non sicuramente loro visto che sul sito dell'agenzia dell'entrate non c'&#232; uno straccio di avviso in merito ai buchi del programma.. 
> ma ke stanno a f&#224; l&#236; all'ADE ... a pettin&#224; le bambole???????????

  Non ti seguo.. per il punto 3. 
Io dico solo che il codice fiscale del professionista non deve essere indicato da nessuna parte a meno che non voglia pagare con il suo conto corrente. In tal caso dovr&#224; indicare il suo codice fiscale (il secondo dei due).
Per il resto il fatto che non rispettino i tempi, pu&#242; essere ma per quanto mi riguarda devo aspettare fino a stasera per saperlo perch&#232; i tre giorni lavorativi mi scadono stasera.
Per il resto, confermo che siamo stati noi a scoprirlo, ma ora anche Entratel s&#224; e conferma che deve essere cos&#236;.
In ogni caso gli operatori di Entratel non sono responsabili ne tanto meno sanno come in realt&#224; funziona il programma. I responsabili sono chi ha fatto il programma, e l'agenzia delle entrate in generale che l'ha messo on line senza provare e mettere un help decente che ti permetta di compilare solo quello che serve. Nel nostro caso l'opzione per l'iva e basta. :Confused:

----------


## FLY70

nel caso in cui giovedì non mi arrivi in tempo la ricevuta per fare i pagamenti successivi come mi devo comportare? .. si accettano consigli grazie.

----------


## panceras

Ragazzi io un casino così non l'ho avuto neanche agli inizi delle trasmissioni telematiche delle dichiarazioni! :Frown:  
Stamattina altra sorpresa: ho inviato sabato i files per le annualità successive preparate con il programma della SEAC (di quello dell'ADE non mi fido!) e stamani mi sono trovato i files scartati, udite udite! ...... perchè "DATA DEL PAGAMENTO ANTECEDENTE DATA DI TRASMISSIONE DEL FILE"....Quelli della SEAC mi hanno detto di forzare la data al 30/11 (oggi ne abbiamo 27!) perchè quelli della sogei (volutamente minuscolo!) hanno fatto l'ennesimo errore... e vai!
Comunque non mi preoccuperei....come al solito il 30/11 alle 18-19 di sera diranno che c'è la proroga....fidatevi di uno che ha fatto i capelli bianchi con le paure accumunlate in questi anni di invii telematici.

----------


## nefertiti07

Buon pomeriggio a tutti, sono nuova del forum e vi chiedo di scusarmi se commetto degli errori "nell'uso" del forum.
Forse faccio una domanda stupida.....ma nel campo ID cosa devo inserire?
Vi ringrazio in anticipo.

----------


## PAOLO4X4

&#232; l'identificativo del file ...metti un nome e/o numero che ti permette di identificare il file ... nulla di piu ....

----------


## FrancescoP

Salve a tutti, ho una domanda che sembrerà a molti stupida, ma io non ho risposta. E' la mia prima registrazione telematica di un contratto di affitto e ho quasi raggiunto l'obiettivo, ma non ho ancora capito come pagare telematicamente l'imposta determinata da lprogramma "Contratti di locazione 3.2.2"; non mi vengono chiesti da nessuna parte i dati dell C/C del locatore ! Aiuto

----------


## FLY70

> Ragazzi io un casino così non l'ho avuto neanche agli inizi delle trasmissioni telematiche delle dichiarazioni! 
> Stamattina altra sorpresa: ho inviato sabato i files per le annualità successive preparate con il programma della SEAC (di quello dell'ADE non mi fido!) e stamani mi sono trovato i files scartati, udite udite! ...... perchè "DATA DEL PAGAMENTO ANTECEDENTE DATA DI TRASMISSIONE DEL FILE"....Quelli della SEAC mi hanno detto di forzare la data al 30/11 (oggi ne abbiamo 27!) perchè quelli della sogei (volutamente minuscolo!) hanno fatto l'ennesimo errore... e vai!
> Comunque non mi preoccuperei....come al solito il 30/11 alle 18-19 di sera diranno che c'è la proroga....fidatevi di uno che ha fatto i capelli bianchi con le paure accumunlate in questi anni di invii telematici.

  anche secondo me concederanno una proroga .... cmq ritieniti fortunato io nn so nemmeno se riuscirò a fare i pagamenti successivi (ne ho solo due x fortuna)

----------


## Sezz

> Salve a tutti, ho una domanda che sembrerà a molti stupida, ma io non ho risposta. E' la mia prima registrazione telematica di un contratto di affitto e ho quasi raggiunto l'obiettivo, ma non ho ancora capito come pagare telematicamente l'imposta determinata da lprogramma "Contratti di locazione 3.2.2"; non mi vengono chiesti da nessuna parte i dati dell C/C del locatore ! Aiuto

  Gli estremi del conto corrente vengono richiesti nella procedura Entratel, successivamente all'autentica del file da trasmettere e prima della trasmissione vera e propria

----------


## Stefanel

> Salve a tutti, ho una domanda che sembrerà a molti stupida, ma io non ho risposta. E' la mia prima registrazione telematica di un contratto di affitto e ho quasi raggiunto l'obiettivo, ma non ho ancora capito come pagare telematicamente l'imposta determinata da lprogramma "Contratti di locazione 3.2.2"; non mi vengono chiesti da nessuna parte i dati dell C/C del locatore ! Aiuto

  
Al momento di autenticare il file con il programma entratel, ti chiederanno tutti i dati bancari per addebitare l'imposta.

----------


## nefertiti07

grazie............di cuore

----------


## FrancescoP

Grazie mille....Sezz

----------


## FrancescoP

Anche a te Stefanel

----------


## Stefanel

Ho appena inviato un contratto di locazione con la nuova versione del programma 3.2.2. Ma qualcuno di voi sa dove stanno le differenze rispetto alla versione 3.2.1??? Stessi errori, stessi problemi, stessi casioni !!!!  :Confused:

----------


## Stefanel

> Anche a te Stefanel

  Prego!! Se non ci aiuta tra di noi!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## c@ligo

> Salve a tutti, ho una domanda che sembrerà a molti stupida, ma io non ho risposta. E' la mia prima registrazione telematica di un contratto di affitto e ho quasi raggiunto l'obiettivo, ma non ho ancora capito come pagare telematicamente l'imposta determinata da lprogramma "Contratti di locazione 3.2.2"; non mi vengono chiesti da nessuna parte i dati dell C/C del locatore ! Aiuto

  Se usi entratel, ma anche con unico on line te li chiede quando fai l'autentica del file prima di inviarlo.
Questa è una delle cose che fa più incavolare perchè on c'è scritto da nessuna parte ma lo devi scoprire da solo o telefonando al call center dell'ADE  :EEK!:

----------


## nefertiti07

i contratti soggetti ad IVA che devo inviare sono stati registrati alla stipula e quindi con il bollo , ma per il rinnovo non è stato fatto nulla . Secondo voi ora il bollo lo devo pagare?

----------


## FLY70

> i contratti soggetti ad IVA che devo inviare sono stati registrati alla stipula e quindi con il bollo , ma per il rinnovo non è stato fatto nulla . Secondo voi ora il bollo lo devo pagare?

  ma intendi la proroga dei 6+6?

----------


## michele2

QUALCUNO HA DEL MATERIALE SULLA NUOVA FISCALITà DEGLI IMMOBILI LEASING LEASE BACK

----------


## vdscri

> Ma se non sono stati registrati e non hanno il numero di registrazione come fai a mettere in deroga? Secondo me va messo il flag "scritti"

  Se non sono mai stati registrati va bene l'opzione "in deroga" ma va pagata l'imposta di bollo: io ho pagato l'imposta in questo caso pari a  14,62 *per copia* dato che le parti non avevano applicato i bolli sugli originali. Ho detto per copia e non ogni 4 pagine da 25 righe, perché non è possibile indicare il n. di pagine, ma solo quello delle copie.
Se invece i bolli ci sono già fin dall'inizio occorre spuntare anche l'opzione "contratto esente da bollo", come per i contratti già registrati.

----------


## vdscri

> i contratti soggetti ad IVA che devo inviare sono stati registrati alla stipula e quindi con il bollo , ma per il rinnovo non è stato fatto nulla . Secondo voi ora il bollo lo devo pagare?

  No, come specificato a pag. 15 della circolare 33

----------


## panceras

Per MICHELE2 
Prova a questo indirizzo della Fondazione Luca Pacioli: http://www.fondazionelucapacioli.it/...=156&year=2006

----------


## nefertiti07

> ma intendi la proroga dei 6+6?

  si...ora che faccio la registrazione in deroga il bollo lo devo pagare oppure no?
Mi sembra di aver capito che se si è pagato alla prima registrazione ora non lo devo pagare sbaglio?

----------


## vdscri

:Big Grin:  ho ricevuto nel pomeriggio la ricevuta di una registrazione fatta il 23/11 alle ore 9.05. Chissà se per quelle spedite oggi ci sarà mai la possibilità di vedere le ricevute entro giovedì, per fare anche in tempo utile il pagamento dell'annualità successiva... mah!

----------


## FLY70

> Se non sono mai stati registrati va bene l'opzione "in deroga" ma va pagata l'imposta di bollo: io ho pagato l'imposta in questo caso pari a  14,62 *per copia* dato che le parti non avevano applicato i bolli sugli originali. Ho detto per copia e non ogni 4 pagine da 25 righe, perché non è possibile indicare il n. di pagine, ma solo quello delle copie.
> Se invece i bolli ci sono già fin dall'inizio occorre spuntare anche l'opzione "contratto esente da bollo", come per i contratti già registrati.

  condivido quanto detto

----------


## vill2710

> Al momento di autenticare il file con il programma entratel, ti chiederanno tutti i dati bancari per addebitare l'imposta.

  Una mia cliente mi ha chiesto di pagarle l'1% sul suo c/c personale anzichè su quello della società (intestataria del contratto)
Posso inserire quindi delle coordinate bancarie non corrispondenti al locatore ?
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi.

----------


## Stefanel

> ho ricevuto nel pomeriggio la ricevuta di una registrazione fatta il 23/11 alle ore 9.05. Chissà se per quelle spedite oggi ci sarà mai la possibilità di vedere le ricevute entro giovedì, per fare anche in tempo utile il pagamento dell'annualità successiva... mah!

  Io ho spedito due contratti uno il 24/11 e uno questo pomeriggio!! Chissà quando mi arriveranno le due ricevute!!!!!!  :Confused:  
Meno male che non devo fare il pagamento delle annualità successive!!!!

----------


## nefertiti07

io ancora non ne ho inviato neanche uno.........mi sembra oramai di avere tutte le risposte, ma non so ugualmente da che parte iniziare. :Confused:

----------


## Stefanel

> Una mia cliente mi ha chiesto di pagarle l'1% sul suo c/c personale anzich&#232; su quello della societ&#224; (intestataria del contratto)
> Posso inserire quindi delle coordinate bancarie non corrispondenti al locatore ?
> Grazie a chi vorr&#224; rispondermi.

  Dato le ultime novit&#224; fiscali sui controlli dei c/c, mi sembra una cosa molto improbabile!
Anche perch&#232; nel file del contratto devi inserire il codice fiscale del titolare del c/c sul quale addebitare l'imposta!!

----------


## vdscri

> Una mia cliente mi ha chiesto di pagarle l'1% sul suo c/c personale anzichè su quello della società (intestataria del contratto)
> Posso inserire quindi delle coordinate bancarie non corrispondenti al locatore ?
> Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi.

  Non puoi, perché se tra gli intestatari o firmatari del c/c di addebito non c'è il codice fiscale di una delle parti riceverai una corretta registrazione iniziale, ma successivamente uno scarto del pagamento, per il quale la registrazione sarà da considerarsi come *mai effettuata*. Se succede questo ti toccherà pagare la registrazione in via tradizionale (sempre che per questi contratti sia ammesso) e poi andare all'ADE competente per collegare il pagamento fatto alla registrazione telematica iniziale successivamente scartata (insomma un casino infinito).

----------


## FLY70

> ho ricevuto nel pomeriggio la ricevuta di una registrazione fatta il 23/11 alle ore 9.05. Chissà se per quelle spedite oggi ci sarà mai la possibilità di vedere le ricevute entro giovedì, per fare anche in tempo utile il pagamento dell'annualità successiva... mah!

  io devo ancora ricevere l'incarico del cliente .. l'invio lo farò appena domani .... ergo... nn riceverò mai la ricevuta in tempo utile per fare il pagamento successivo ... ma toglimi una curiosità che cosa è sta storia delle ricevute che vengono elaborate entro 3 giorni lavorativi??? .. da quando faccio invii telematici (da ben 7 anni) la ricevuta mi è sempre arrivata in 24 al max 36 ore persino in periodi affollati come quelli dei redditi .... ma la ricevuta non viene elaborata in automatico da un cervellone elettronico o c'è un omino che si tira i dati giù a penna e che non lavora il sabato e la domenica?

----------


## Stefanel

> io ancora non ne ho inviato neanche uno.........mi sembra oramai di avere tutte le risposte, ma non so ugualmente da che parte iniziare.

  Che aiuto ti serve esattamente per iniziare?

----------


## FrancescoP

Non ti ha scartato la fornitura il programma di controllo dicendoti che non c'è canone o che il dato è errato.

----------


## Stefanel

> io devo ancora ricevere l'incarico del cliente .. l'invio lo farò appena domani .... ergo... nn riceverò mai la ricevuta in tempo utile per fare il pagamento successivo ... ma toglimi una curiosità che cosa è sta storia delle ricevute che vengono elaborate entro 3 giorni lavorativi??? .. da quando faccio invii telematici (da ben 7 anni) la ricevuta mi è sempre arrivata in 24 al max 36 ore persino in periodi affollati come quelli dei redditi .... ma la ricevuta non viene elaborata in automatico da un cervellone elettronico o c'è un omino che si tira i dati giù a penna e che non lavora il sabato e la domenica?

  
Purtroppo in questi ultimi giorni i tempi di attesa per le ricevute dei contratti, si sono allungati di parecchio.
Io ho spedito un contratto il 22/11 mattina e il 24/11 pomeriggio ho ricevuto l'esito ok. Il 24/11 pomeriggio ho spedito un nuovo contratto e ancora non ho ricevuto nulla!!

----------


## nefertiti07

> Non puoi, perché se tra gli intestatari o firmatari del c/c di addebito non c'è il codice fiscale di una delle parti riceverai una corretta registrazione iniziale, ma successivamente uno scarto del pagamento, per il quale la registrazione sarà da considerarsi come *mai effettuata*. Se succede questo ti toccherà pagare la registrazione in via tradizionale (sempre che per questi contratti sia ammesso) e poi andare all'ADE competente per collegare il pagamento fatto alla registrazione telematica iniziale successivamente scartata (insomma un casino infinito).

  ma scusa se il conto corrente è dell'intermediare si può fare però...vero?

----------


## Stefanel

> Non ti ha scartato la fornitura il programma di controllo dicendoti che non c'è canone o che il dato è errato.

  
Il controllo di entratel mi ha dato i soliti errori della precedente versione, ma sono riuscita ad inviare il file senza nessun scarto!!

----------


## jack9

Ragazzi, quesito veloce, in merito ad un mio dubbio: 
ho un contratto di locazione che coinvolge 2 immobili accatastati distintamente. 
Come lo devo registrare visto che i dati catastali che si possono inserire riguardano un unico immobile?? devo creare due registrazioni distinte per ciascun immobile sebbene si riferiscano allo stesso contratto?? :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## nefertiti07

> Che aiuto ti serve esattamente per iniziare?

  In realtà penso nessuno...è che solo ho paura degli imprevisti...però ora li faccio davvero, altrimenti arrivo all'ultimo giorno.

----------


## fiamma

in questi giorni ho letto i vostri interventi (che mi hanno molto aiutato)e ho deciso di iscrivermi...
Ho 2 quesiti: 
Perchè non riesco a stampare la registrazione? 
da nessuna parte trovo il campo attivo per la stampa.. 
Ho fatto l'invio telematico venerdi pomeriggio (24/11/06 ore 16 circa);stamani poichè ancora le ricevute non erano arrivate ho chiamato il call center e mi hanno risposto che occorrono 3 giorni lavorativi.. Vi risulta? 
Grazie della collaborazione

----------


## Stefanel

> Ragazzi, quesito veloce, in merito ad un mio dubbio: 
> ho un contratto di locazione che coinvolge 2 immobili accatastati distintamente. 
> Come lo devo registrare visto che i dati catastali che si possono inserire riguardano un unico immobile?? devo creare due registrazioni distinte per ciascun immobile sebbene si riferiscano allo stesso contratto??

  
Se non vado errato il contratto deve essere uno, ma devi fare la somma delle rendite catastale e dei vari canoni di affitto

----------


## vdscri

> io devo ancora ricevere l'incarico del cliente .. l'invio lo farò appena domani .... ergo... nn riceverò mai la ricevuta in tempo utile per fare il pagamento successivo ... ma toglimi una curiosità che cosa è sta storia delle ricevute che vengono elaborate entro 3 giorni lavorativi??? .. da quando faccio invii telematici (da ben 7 anni) la ricevuta mi è sempre arrivata in 24 al max 36 ore persino in periodi affollati come quelli dei redditi .... ma la ricevuta non viene elaborata in automatico da un cervellone elettronico o c'è un omino che si tira i dati giù a penna e che non lavora il sabato e la domenica?

  Non ho idea di quale sia il problema adesso; io da un anno a questa parte ho sempre scaricato le ricevute entro 24 ore dall'invio e se si trattava di pagamenti successivi addirittura alla sera del giorno stesso se le inviavo di mattina. Non so se ci sia fisicamente qualcuno che controlla i file (a cosa serve allora sottoporli a controllo con Entratel?) o se c'è un sistema automatizzato, ma la realtà è che adesso i tempi sono quelli.

----------


## FLY70

> Ragazzi, quesito veloce, in merito ad un mio dubbio: 
> ho un contratto di locazione che coinvolge 2 immobili accatastati distintamente. 
> Come lo devo registrare visto che i dati catastali che si possono inserire riguardano un unico immobile?? devo creare due registrazioni distinte per ciascun immobile sebbene si riferiscano allo stesso contratto??

  anche io avevo il tuo caso per intenderci un immobile e dei parcheggi davanti all'immobile, ho fatto una sola registrazione mettendo i dati catastali dell'immobile dopotutto a loro interessa l'imposta di registro mica i dati catastali degli immobili, quelli eventualmente te li chiederanno in sede di verifca ... in quel caso gli mostrerai il contratto cartaceo.

----------


## Stefanel

> in questi giorni ho letto i vostri interventi (che mi hanno molto aiutato)e ho deciso di iscrivermi...
> Ho 2 quesiti: 
> Perchè non riesco a stampare la registrazione? 
> da nessuna parte trovo il campo attivo per la stampa.. 
> Ho fatto l'invio telematico venerdi pomeriggio (24/11/06 ore 16 circa);stamani poichè ancora le ricevute non erano arrivate ho chiamato il call center e mi hanno risposto che occorrono 3 giorni lavorativi.. Vi risulta? 
> Grazie della collaborazione

  Per il 1 punto se nelle compilazione del contratto hai messo in deroga, non cè nulla da stampare; ma sei hai messo "scritto" devi andare nella directory dove hai installato il programma dei contratti di locazione e cliccare su una cartellina chiamata stampa e li troverai il contrato da stampare. 
Per il 2 punto ti hanno risposto (per una volta) in maniera giusta; i tempi di attesa per le ricevute sono molto lunghi!!!

----------


## Stefanel

> In realtà penso nessuno...è che solo ho paura degli imprevisti...però ora li faccio davvero, altrimenti arrivo all'ultimo giorno.

  Ti conviene iniziare, ma cmq se hai qualche dubbio nuovo, qui sul forum cè sempre qualcuno che aiuta!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Stefanel

> In realtà penso nessuno...è che solo ho paura degli imprevisti...però ora li faccio davvero, altrimenti arrivo all'ultimo giorno.

  Ti conviene iniziare, ma cmq se hai qualche nuovo dubbio, qui sul forum c'è sempre qualcuno che aiuta!!!  :Smile: 
In questi giorni in tanti mi hanno dato una mano!!

----------


## FLY70

> Ragazzi, quesito veloce, in merito ad un mio dubbio: 
> ho un contratto di locazione che coinvolge 2 immobili accatastati distintamente. 
> Come lo devo registrare visto che i dati catastali che si possono inserire riguardano un unico immobile?? devo creare due registrazioni distinte per ciascun immobile sebbene si riferiscano allo stesso contratto??

  .... si aggiungo quello che ha detto stefanel ... fai la somma delle rendite catastali e dei canoni (se sono distinti) .... dicendo che a loro interessa solo l'impsota di registro intendevo questo!!!!!!!

----------


## vdscri

> ma scusa se il conto corrente è dell'intermediare si può fare però...vero?

  Sì, le possibilità sono di addebitare sul conto di una delle parti o su quello dell'intermediario.

----------


## FrancescoP

Scusami Stefanel, ma io non ho mai usato neanche la versione 3.2.1. Il file che genero con il programma ha il dato relativo al contratto d'affitto ed in effetti calcola correttamente l'imposta di bollo. Come mai ENTRATEL e il suo diabolico programma di controllo me lo scartano, impedendomi di proseguire ?

----------


## bacciga

qualcuno ha inviato nonostante l'errore del canone?     

> Non ti ha scartato la fornitura il programma di controllo dicendoti che non c'è canone o che il dato è errato.

----------


## FLY70

> Non ho idea di quale sia il problema adesso; io da un anno a questa parte ho sempre scaricato le ricevute entro 24 ore dall'invio e se si trattava di pagamenti successivi addirittura alla sera del giorno stesso se le inviavo di mattina. Non so se ci sia fisicamente qualcuno che controlla i file (a cosa serve allora sottoporli a controllo con Entratel?) o se c'è un sistema automatizzato, ma la realtà è che adesso i tempi sono quelli.

  scusa se mi sfogo ... ma se dai tempo fino al 30/11 x fare la registrazione dei contratti o le ricevute le elabori immediatamente o dai altri giorni per fare i pagamenti successivi ... farò pagare al cliente l'annualità successiva con f23 ... o anche lì bisogna indicare il numero di contratto?

----------


## FrancescoP

Nel contratto di locazione di immobile strumentale che devo registrare non vi è l'indicazione della rendita castale dello stesso ed io non mi sono preoccupato di cercarla. Non è un dato obbligatorio, vero ?

----------


## bacciga

no... vai tranquillo   

> Nel contratto di locazione di immobile strumentale che devo registrare non vi è l'indicazione della rendita castale dello stesso ed io non mi sono preoccupato di cercarla. Non è un dato obbligatorio, vero ?

----------


## nefertiti07

> Ti conviene iniziare, ma cmq se hai qualche dubbio nuovo, qui sul forum cè sempre qualcuno che aiuta!!!

  HO VISTO, HO VISTO...GRAZIE :Smile:

----------


## fiamma

[QUOTE=Stefanel;1090]Per il 1 punto se nelle compilazione del contratto hai messo in deroga, non c&#232; nulla da stampare; ma sei hai messo "scritto" devi andare nella directory dove hai installato il programma dei contratti di locazione e cliccare su una cartellina chiamata stampa e li troverai il contrato da stampare. 
Per il 2 punto ti hanno risposto (per una volta) in maniera giusta; i tempi di attesa per le ricevute sono molto lunghi!!![/QUOTe   
grazie!!! mi sento sollevata dalla risposta.

----------


## nefertiti07

> Sì, le possibilità sono di addebitare sul conto di una delle parti o su quello dell'intermediario.

  MENO MALE MI ERA VENUTO UN COLPO...PERCHè IN MODO DIVERSO NON POTEVO PROPRIO FARE.

----------


## vdscri

> scusa se mi sfogo ... ma se dai tempo fino al 30/11 x fare la registrazione dei contratti o le ricevute le elabori immediatamente o dai altri giorni per fare i pagamenti successivi ... farò pagare al cliente l'annualità successiva con f23 ... o anche lì bisogna indicare il numero di contratto?

  E' questo il punto: per pagare l'annualità successiva devi indicare ufficio, data, numero e serie della registrazione iniziale. Se ancora non hai ottenuto la ricevuta iniziale non puoi pagare l'annualità successiva, perché il sistema non saprebbe a quale contratto riferirla.
Spero che all'ADE che gestisce queste cose ci sia arrivato qualcuno e che almeno per i pagamenti successivi sia concessa una proroga.

----------


## Stefanel

> Scusami Stefanel, ma io non ho mai usato neanche la versione 3.2.1. Il file che genero con il programma ha il dato relativo al contratto d'affitto ed in effetti calcola correttamente l'imposta di bollo. Come mai ENTRATEL e il suo diabolico programma di controllo me lo scartano, impedendomi di proseguire ?

  Esattamente che tipo di errore ti elenca nei controlli??

----------


## Seven

> Venerdi sera ho scaricato l'ultima versione di quello splendido programma "Contratti di Locazione"...
> Bene...stamattina ho provato a registrare alcuni dei contratti che mi sono rimasti, usando la stessa procedura che utilizzavo anche con la 3.2.1 e...ERRORE BLOCCANTE!    *D003 "importo canone costante errato, omesso o pari a zero"* 
> Qualcuno è in grado di illuminarmi?   
> Grazie infinite! Fede

   
Stesso problema, qualcuno sa se è un errore del software?

----------


## bacciga

idem cum patate... qualcuno ha provato a inviarli comunque?

----------


## Stefanel

> Stesso problema, qualcuno sa se &#232; un errore del software?

   
Sinceramente a me non ha mai dato questo tipo di errore!!
Caso mai mi diceva che mancava l'imposta di bollo! Cmq io nonstante tutti gli errori del programma ho inviato lo stesso i contratti!!

----------


## vdscri

> Stesso problema, qualcuno sa se è un errore del software?

  Se hai salvato i contratti con una versione poi li hai importati con la nuova release ti accorgerai che ha posto a zero l'imposta di registro e messo a  14,62 i bollati anche se è ancora selezionata l'esenzione d'imposta.
Per risolvere il problema apri il contratto, togli la spunta dell'esenzione di bollo e poi rimettila se ti serve mettere i bolli a zero, clicca di nuovo sul pulsante di calcolo imposta di registro e crea di nuovo il file xml poi controllalo. Dovrebbe tornare a posto.

----------


## FLY70

> Stesso problema, qualcuno sa se è un errore del software?

  reinstalla la 3.2.1 o disinstalla la 3.2.2 che fa solo danni in più ..... dopo dovrebbe andare tutto apposto.

----------


## kitiaram

> reinstalla la 3.2.1 o disinstalla la 3.2.2 che fa solo danni in più ..... dopo dovrebbe andare tutto apposto.

  Ciao a tutti, ma voi dite che la nuova versione non funziona? 
qui fra installa e disinstalla i contratti non partono  :Frown:

----------


## Stefanel

> Ciao a tutti, ma voi dite che la nuova versione non funziona? 
> qui fra installa e disinstalla i contratti non partono

  E si in effetti la versione precendente è migliore dell'ultima!!!

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

ciao a tutti .. 
ho inserito gli stessi quesiti in altra parte. mi scuso per la ripetizione e per l'errata collocazione precedente ma sono un assoluto principiante in fatto di forum e similari 
volevo chiedere due chiarimenti
1) esempio.. contratto di locazione commerciale con esercizio opzione iva da parte della soc proprietaria. decorrenza maggio 2001 scadenza aprile 2007. il contratto era stato registrato all'agenzia delle entrate di albano laziale pagando i classici 67 euro. cosa devo fare ora? una "nuova registrazione" pagando l'1% per il periodo luglio 2006 aprile 2007 o un "pagamento successivo" inserendo i dati della registrazione ed impostando manualmente il canone del periodo in questione?
2) contratto di locazione annuale sempre con esercizio dell'opzione iva. decorrenza novembre 2005 scadenza ottobre 2006.. mai registrato in via telematica.. faccio. nuova registrazione, pagamento successivo o proroga??? 
vi ringrazio anticipatamente e mi scuso ancora

----------


## kitiaram

> E si in effetti la versione precendente è migliore dell'ultima!!!

  Allora non la scarico proprio e per questo mese basta cambi,il prossimo si vedra'.

----------


## vdscri

> ciao a tutti .. 
> ho inserito gli stessi quesiti in altra parte. mi scuso per la ripetizione e per l'errata collocazione precedente ma sono un assoluto principiante in fatto di forum e similari 
> volevo chiedere due chiarimenti
> 1) esempio.. contratto di locazione commerciale con esercizio opzione iva da parte della soc proprietaria. decorrenza maggio 2001 scadenza aprile 2007. il contratto era stato registrato all'agenzia delle entrate di albano laziale pagando i classici 67 euro. cosa devo fare ora? una "nuova registrazione" pagando l'1% per il periodo luglio 2006 aprile 2007 o un "pagamento successivo" inserendo i dati della registrazione ed impostando manualmente il canone del periodo in questione?
> 2) contratto di locazione annuale sempre con esercizio dell'opzione iva. decorrenza novembre 2005 scadenza ottobre 2006.. mai registrato in via telematica.. faccio. nuova registrazione, pagamento successivo o proroga??? 
> vi ringrazio anticipatamente e mi scuso ancora

  Devi fare *2 nuove registrazioni*, come specificato nella circolare 33. Nel secondo caso dovresti pagare anche i bollati se non erano stati applicati in origine, mentre nel primo caso solo l'imposta di registro.
Il canone da inserire nel primo caso &#232; quello *annuale*, il rateo lo calcola il programma

----------


## Stefanel

> ciao a tutti .. 
> ho inserito gli stessi quesiti in altra parte. mi scuso per la ripetizione e per l'errata collocazione precedente ma sono un assoluto principiante in fatto di forum e similari 
> volevo chiedere due chiarimenti
> 1) esempio.. contratto di locazione commerciale con esercizio opzione iva da parte della soc proprietaria. decorrenza maggio 2001 scadenza aprile 2007. il contratto era stato registrato all'agenzia delle entrate di albano laziale pagando i classici 67 euro. cosa devo fare ora? una "nuova registrazione" pagando l'1% per il periodo luglio 2006 aprile 2007 o un "pagamento successivo" inserendo i dati della registrazione ed impostando manualmente il canone del periodo in questione?
> 2) contratto di locazione annuale sempre con esercizio dell'opzione iva. decorrenza novembre 2005 scadenza ottobre 2006.. mai registrato in via telematica.. faccio. nuova registrazione, pagamento successivo o proroga??? 
> vi ringrazio anticipatamente e mi scuso ancora

  Per il primo punto, devi inviare un contratto di locazione "in deroga" e non "scritto" pagando l'1%  dal periodo luglio 2006 e aprile 2007 
Per il secondo punto devi registrare il contratto e pagare come prima annualità e poi una volta ricevuti i dati di registrazione fare il rinnovo con il "pagamento successivo"

----------


## bacciga

:Mad:  niente a me non orna a posto nulla!   

> Se hai salvato i contratti con una versione poi li hai importati con la nuova release ti accorgerai che ha posto a zero l'imposta di registro e messo a  14,62 i bollati anche se è ancora selezionata l'esenzione d'imposta.
> Per risolvere il problema apri il contratto, togli la spunta dell'esenzione di bollo e poi rimettila se ti serve mettere i bolli a zero, clicca di nuovo sul pulsante di calcolo imposta di registro e crea di nuovo il file xml poi controllalo. Dovrebbe tornare a posto.

----------


## Stefanel

> niente a me non orna a posto nulla!

   
e allora prova a farli con la versione 3.2.1

----------


## c@ligo

> anche io avevo il tuo caso per intenderci un immobile e dei parcheggi davanti all'immobile, ho fatto una sola registrazione mettendo i dati catastali dell'immobile dopotutto a loro interessa l'imposta di registro mica i dati catastali degli immobili, quelli eventualmente te li chiederanno in sede di verifca ... in quel caso gli mostrerai il contratto cartaceo.

  concordo pienamente.. compilate con quanto avete e spedite.. a loro interessano solo i soldi non i dati .... "catastali" ecc. :EEK!:

----------


## FrancescoP

il medesimo errore che ha citato SEVEN

----------


## Seven

> e allora prova a farli con la versione 3.2.1

  Confermo che bisogna usare la 3.2.1 per ovviare il problema.
....l'ennesima vergognosa situazione......roba da organizzare una sommossa popolare alla sede della Sogei  :Mad:

----------


## vdscri

> niente a me non orna a posto nulla!

   :Frown:  mi spiace, per me funzionava... prova con la versione precedente allora

----------


## nefertiti07

Ragazzi io ho spedito....evvai!!! ora spero solo che il sistema faccia il suo dovere.

----------


## Stefanel

> Ragazzi io ho spedito....evvai!!! ora spero solo che il sistema faccia il suo dovere.

   
Armati di molta pazienza, le ricevute arriveranno tra molto tempo;
io sto ancora aspettando quelle dei contratti spediti settimana scorsa!!

----------


## bacciga

QUESTA E' UNA RICHIESTA DI AIUTO! 
Un caro raggazzo in studio ha cancellato il file exe. della 3.2.1. per cui la precedente versione non ce l'abbiamo più 
chi è così gentile da inviarmelo come messaggio personale? 
GRAZIE GRAZIE GRAZIE    

> e allora prova a farli con la versione 3.2.1

----------


## Stefanel

> QUESTA E' UNA RICHIESTA DI AIUTO! 
> Un caro raggazzo in studio ha cancellato il file exe. della 3.2.1. per cui la precedente versione non ce l'abbiamo più 
> chi è così gentile da inviarmelo come messaggio personale? 
> GRAZIE GRAZIE GRAZIE

  
se mi spieghi come si fa posso inviartelo io
e cmq sul sito dell'agenzia delle entrate, stamattina era ancora disponibile

----------


## lele

Ho un dubbio forse un pò banale..contratto son durata 11.11.2002-10.11.2011,l'ho registrato e ho anke la ricevuta (miracolo!),mi chiedevo:
-è negli estremi di registrazione del contratto ke devo mettere il num di registrazione nella ricevuta?e siccome è telematica come serie devo mettere "3T"?
-se il contratto era già stato registrato non posso utilizzare gli estremi della registrazione cartacea se non ricevo in tempo le ricevute degli altri contratti ke ho mandato?
-anno di pagamento 2007 o 2006? 
grazie,menomale ke c'e' sto forum,mi avete aiutato molto.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vdscri

> Ho un dubbio forse un pò banale..contratto son durata 11.11.2002-10.11.2011,l'ho registrato e ho anke la ricevuta (miracolo!),mi chiedevo:
> -è negli estremi di registrazione del contratto ke devo mettere il num di registrazione nella ricevuta?e siccome è telematica come serie devo mettere "3T"?

  Sì esattamente  

> -se il contratto era già stato registrato non posso utilizzare gli estremi della registrazione cartacea se non ricevo in tempo le ricevute degli altri contratti ke ho mandato?

  Ho paura di no  

> -anno di pagamento 2007 o 2006?

  Discussione aperta: io metterei 2006 perché a mio modo di vedere la registrazione iniziale si riferisce al 2005, come data iniziale di decorrenza del periodo d'imposta, benché si paghi solo il rateo a partire da luglio, ma ci sono interpretazioni diverse che direbbero 2007.   

> grazie,menomale ke c'e' sto forum,mi avete aiutato molto..

   :Wink:

----------


## FLY70

domanda facile facile .. un mio cliente mi ha portato l'altro giorno un contratto di locazione registrato .... ma il locatore ed il conduttore non coincidono con quelli attuali. Il cliente mi ha spiegato che loro sono subentrati al locatore perchè sono venuti in possesso dell'immobile tramite leasing ed il loro attuale cliente è subentrato al conduttore perchè ha rilevato il ramo d'azienda nel quale c'era pure la locazione. Io ho registrato il contratto mettendo le annualità come da contratto originario mentre i dati del locatore, conduttore e canone ho messo quelli attuali ... secondo voi è corretto??? Ovviamente essendo già registrato quello originario ho messo esente da bollo.

----------


## lele

> QUESTA E' UNA RICHIESTA DI AIUTO! 
> Un caro raggazzo in studio ha cancellato il file exe. della 3.2.1. per cui la precedente versione non ce l'abbiamo più 
> chi è così gentile da inviarmelo come messaggio personale? 
> GRAZIE GRAZIE GRAZIE

   

> Sì esattamente 
> Ho paura di no 
> Discussione aperta: io metterei 2006 perché a mio modo di vedere la registrazione iniziale si riferisce al 2005, come data iniziale di decorrenza del periodo d'imposta, benché si paghi solo il rateo a partire da luglio, ma ci sono interpretazioni diverse che direbbero 2007.

  grazie..provo ad aspettare le ricevute,se mi arrivano prima ke nevichi metto il num di registrazione telematico,altrimenti vedrò se mettere quello cartaceo..per 2006 o 2007 tirerò la monetina!!  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Stefanel

> grazie..provo ad aspettare le ricevute,se mi arrivano prima ke nevichi metto il num di registrazione telematico,altrimenti vedrò se mettere quello cartaceo..per 2006 o 2007 tirerò la monetina!!

  
Nei giorni precedenti è stato detto di mettere, per il rinnovo, anno 2007.
Prova a leggere i messaggio della settimana scorsa!!!

----------


## vdscri

> domanda facile facile .. un mio cliente mi ha portato l'altro giorno un contratto di locazione registrato .... ma il locatore ed il conduttore non coincidono con quelli attuali. Il cliente mi ha spiegato che loro sono subentrati al locatore perchè sono venuti in possesso dell'immobile tramite leasing ed il loro attuale cliente è subentrato al conduttore perchè ha rilevato il ramo d'azienda nel quale c'era pure la locazione. Io ho registrato il contratto mettendo le annualità come da contratto originario mentre i dati del locatore, conduttore e canone ho messo quelli attuali ... secondo voi è corretto??? Ovviamente essendo già registrato quello originario ho messo esente da bollo.

  Avrei fatto anch'io come te. Anche perché immagino che dei precedenti numeri di registrazione se ne freghino, quindi nessun riferimento coi vecchi intestatari.

----------


## lele

> Nei giorni precedenti è stato detto di mettere, per il rinnovo, anno 2007.
> Prova a leggere i messaggio della settimana scorsa!!!

  In realtà già anke nei giorni scorsi c'era indecisione..lo leggo anch'io il forum!!

----------


## Stefanel

> In realtà già anke nei giorni scorsi c'era indecisione..lo leggo anch'io il forum!!

  
Ops scusa, avevo inteso che non avessi guardato!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lele

> Ops scusa, avevo inteso che non avessi guardato!!

  Scusa la risposta,è ke in sti giorni sto un pò sclerando..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Stefanel

> Scusa la risposta,è ke in sti giorni sto un pò sclerando..

  
Non c'è problema, capisco la tensione, qui in ufficio da me è a mille!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Emanuela

:Embarrassment:  Ho tramesso dei contratti giovedì ore 17.45, ancora nessuna ricevuta, ma non è incredibile???Voi avete gli stessi miei problemi??

----------


## lele

> Ho tramesso dei contratti giovedì ore 17.45, ancora nessuna ricevuta, ma non è incredibile???Voi avete gli stessi miei problemi??

  Yesss..io inviati ven,nulla..spero per i pagamenti successivi diano proroga altrimenti non so come farò!!!  :Confused:

----------


## bacciga

yes.. è normale 
quelli di merc 22 mi sono arrivati oggi..   

> Ho tramesso dei contratti giovedì ore 17.45, ancora nessuna ricevuta, ma non è incredibile???Voi avete gli stessi miei problemi??

----------


## Emanuela

Ed io li aspetto con ansia, perch&#232; con i dati delle registrazioni devo trasmettere alcuni pagamenti successivi!Uffi... :Frown:   

> yes.. &#232; normale 
> quelli di merc 22 mi sono arrivati oggi..

----------


## FLY70

> Ho tramesso dei contratti giovedì ore 17.45, ancora nessuna ricevuta, ma non è incredibile???Voi avete gli stessi miei problemi??

  io giovedì mattina ancora nulla ... ma il bello è ke domani devo fare un invio a cui poi dovrebbe seguire un pagamento successivo ... ma nn riuscirò ad avere la ricevuta prima di giovedì ...qual'è la sanzione per ritardato pagamento dell'imposta di registro entro 30 gg (intendo il ravvedimento) sempre 1/8 del 30%?

----------


## vdscri

> io giovedì mattina ancora nulla ... ma il bello è ke domani devo fare un invio a cui poi dovrebbe seguire un pagamento successivo ... ma nn riuscirò ad avere la ricevuta prima di giovedì ...qual'è la sanzione per ritardato pagamento dell'imposta di registro entro 30 gg (intendo il ravvedimento) sempre 1/8 del 30%?

  Siamo tutti nella stessa barca purtroppo. Comunque qualche minuto fa ho ricevuto la registrazione di un contratto inviato il 23/11 alle 10:53
Spero vivamente che proroghino il pagamento almeno dei rinnovi annuali

----------


## ARMINE3724

salve a tutti.
- contratto sogg iva mai registrato decorrenza 1/4/04, 6+6. a marzo 06 viene data comunicazione di recesso anticipato con termine il 30/9/06.
la situazione al 4/7 è quindi di un contratto che ha termine il 30/9/06.
1° dubbio... posso inserire data cessazione il 30/9/06 o devo dare la cessazione originale del 2010 e poi fare la risoluzione anticipata? 
- il sw non mi consente un contratto 1/4/04-30/9/06, e mi dice che per questa durata deve esserci canone mensile. con canone mensile mi calcola giusto ma in fase di controllo mi da questo errore bloccante...
B112 - Importo autoliquidato dell'imposta di registrazione minore dell'importo
 dovuto
B114 - Importo calcolato: euro 435,0 - Importo autoliquidato: euro 145,0 
il giusto è 145eurini. qualcun altro ha questo caso?grazie

----------


## bacciga

innanzi tutto la procedura che descrivi nella seconda parte è quella corretta 
per quanto riguarda l'errore bloccante.. credo che tutto dipenda dalla versione del software di controllo. in altri casi non riconosce l'importo del canone.. e ugualmente mi dà errore bloccante. 
aspetto una nuova versione del software di controllo... e speriamo    

> salve a tutti.
> - contratto sogg iva mai registrato decorrenza 1/4/04, 6+6. a marzo 06 viene data comunicazione di recesso anticipato con termine il 30/9/06.
> la situazione al 4/7 è quindi di un contratto che ha termine il 30/9/06.
> 1° dubbio... posso inserire data cessazione il 30/9/06 o devo dare la cessazione originale del 2010 e poi fare la risoluzione anticipata? 
> - il sw non mi consente un contratto 1/4/04-30/9/06, e mi dice che per questa durata deve esserci canone mensile. con canone mensile mi calcola giusto ma in fase di controllo mi da questo errore bloccante...
> B112 - Importo autoliquidato dell'imposta di registrazione minore dell'importo
>  dovuto
> B114 - Importo calcolato: euro 435,0 - Importo autoliquidato: euro 145,0 
> il giusto è 145eurini. qualcun altro ha questo caso?grazie

----------


## tenten

Buonasera a tutti, sono un nuovo utente e intendo complimentarmi con l'ideatore di questo forum perché lo trovo interessante e mi ha aiutato a risolvere parecchi dubbi per questo nefasto adempimento!
Io ho un caso particolare su cui vorrei un vostro parere: 
contratto di locazione (tra l'altro sublocazione ma secondo me è ininfluente) di immobile strumentale per il quale si beneficia della non imponibilità IVA ai sensi dell'art. 72 DPR 633/1972. Il contratto era già stato registrato a suo tempo e assoggettato ad imposta fissa di registro (anche se non ne ho la certezza). Secondo voi devo comunque procedere alla registrazione telematica e a pagare l'imposta dell'1%? (qui ho pochi dubbi, perché secondo me non posso scappare alla "tangente")
In secondo luogo, e questo è il mio dubbio principale, dovrò esercitare l'opzione per l'IVA per non essere costretto a cadere nel regime di esenzione? oppure il regime speciale di non imponibilità ex art. 72 prevale sulla regola generale dell'esenzione ex art.10?

----------


## Dott.ssa Cecchetti

> Io ti quoto.....

  Ti quoto anch'io ho mandato tutto il 24 alle 18.00 Documenti ancora ricevuta 0..... e siamo al 27 h. 21.00 
E se gli facciamo pagare anche gli interessi?
Se ritardi l'agenzia ti sanziona e ti aggiunge interessi..... lo facciamo anche noi???
Chi è d'accordo???  :Mad:

----------


## piccimonel

Ciao Colleghi, 
aiutatemi a risovere questo dubbio forse per voi che siete avanti gia superato:
nell'ipotesi di un contratto cod. 10, registrato presso l'ADE nel 1990 e rinnnovabile con la forma 6+6, nei flag del periodo di riferimento andrò ad inserire il nuovo periodo di riferimento (01/01/2002 - 31/12/2008)???
E nel campo data di stipula metterò la data originaria???
Grazie per l'aiuto

----------


## Stefanel

Buon giorno a tutti, 
qui in ufficio siamo disperatissimi, abbiamo spedito il 24 mattina dei contratti ed ancora non abbiamo visto nemmeno uno straccio di ricevuta. Il nulla cosmico. Ci consola il fatto che in questa barca non sono da soli!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Stefanel

> Ti quoto anch'io ho mandato tutto il 24 alle 18.00 Documenti ancora ricevuta 0..... e siamo al 27 h. 21.00 
> E se gli facciamo pagare anche gli interessi?
> Se ritardi l'agenzia ti sanziona e ti aggiunge interessi..... lo facciamo anche noi???
> Chi è d'accordo???

  Ovviamente sono anch'io d'accordo.
Quando noi sbagliamo dobbiamo sempre pagare e loro??? Mai  :Mad:

----------


## vdscri

> Ciao Colleghi, 
> aiutatemi a risovere questo dubbio forse per voi che siete avanti gia superato:
> nell'ipotesi di un contratto cod. 10, registrato presso l'ADE nel 1990 e rinnnovabile con la forma 6+6, nei flag del periodo di riferimento andrò ad inserire il nuovo periodo di riferimento (01/01/2002 - 31/12/2008)???
> E nel campo data di stipula metterò la data originaria???
> Grazie per l'aiuto

  Premettendo che qualunque data iniziale tu metta, il programma calcola l'imposta sempre dal 4/7/06, io ho messo le decorrenze effettive e le date di sottoscrizione effettive, quindi nel tuo caso avrei messo la data del 1990 e come scadenza quella che risulta dall'ultima proroga, cioè come nel tuo caso il 2008.
E' la circolare 33 che prevede di inserire la data di decorrenza effettiva del contratto.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Mi &#232; giunta notizia da un collega di evidenziazione di errori bloccanti in sede di controllo dei file con la ver. 3.2.2. e in particolare di presunte incongruit&#224; tra l'importo del canone contrattuale e la somma dei canoni mensili, almeno cos&#236; mi &#232; stato detto ? Per poter risolvere il problema il collega ha dovuto riutilizzare la versione antecedente. Inviati i file, lo stesso mi segnala che sul sito Entratel, nella lista dei files inviati appare, nonostante l'invio, (0) files presenti.  
Qualcuno ha avuto problemi simili e come li ha risolti ?

----------


## piccimonel

Gentilissimo grazie!

----------


## federico

gli invii del 23/11/2006 devono ancora essere evasi.... &#232; un'assurdit&#224; in considerazione del fatto che ho da fare anche dei pagamenti della seconda annualit&#224; che scade tra il 04/07 e il 30/11!! (p.s. ne devo fare 18 e non uno!!!)
e' uno schifo imporre delle regole telematiche e poi non essere in grado di farle rispettare, si meriterebbero l'indignazione di tutti i professionisti!!!

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

buongiorno a tutti.. 
primo problema della mattina... 
ho un contratto annuale per un box stipulato con decorrenza 01/06/2005 con scadenza il 31/05/2006.. il contratto si &#232; rinnovato per un altro anno. il proprietario &#232; una societ&#224; che ha scelto l'opzione iva. il contratto non &#232; mai stato registrato per via telematica. cosa devo fare?
nel campo scadenza contratto digito il 31/05/2006 o 31/05/2007??
se digitassi 31/05/2006 il sistema mi dice che il contratto deve essere scritto.
cosa faccio??
grazie 
problema successivo..  
se facessi come anche da voi consigliatomi.. un contratto per il periodo 1/09/2004 scadenza 21/08/2005, dovrei inserire come decorrenza 01/09/2006 scadenza 31/08/2007, ma a questo punto quando vado a calcolare l'imposta di registro, mi dice che il tipo contratto deve essere scritto.. come faccio visto che non mi &#232; mai capitato??? help!!!!!

----------


## Sezz

> buongiorno a tutti.. 
> primo problema della mattina... 
> ho un contratto annuale per un box stipulato con decorrenza 01/06/2005 con scadenza il 31/05/2006.. il contratto si è rinnovato per un altro anno. il proprietario è una società che ha scelto l'opzione iva. il contratto non è mai stato registrato per via telematica. cosa devo fare?
> nel campo scadenza contratto digito il 31/05/2006 o 31/05/2007??
> se digitassi 31/05/2006 il sistema mi dice che il contratto deve essere scritto.
> cosa faccio??
> grazie

  A me pare che tu debba registrare il contratto in essere al 04/07/06 e quindi con inizio 01/06/05 e scadenza il 31/05/07. Se non vi fosse stato il rinnovo della seconda annualit&#224; non avresti dovuto registrare nulla.

----------


## vdscri

> Inviati i file, lo stesso mi segnala che sul sito Entratel, nella lista dei files inviati appare, nonostante l'invio, (0) files presenti.

  Sì, se si guarda la lista sul sito di Entratel il n. di file inviati è a 0, ma non c'è da preoccuparsi, diventerà 1 quando ci sarà la ricevuta, quello che conta è che ci sia il nome del file e il numero di protocollo assegnato.
Non so perché, ma assegna il numero dei file inviati solo ai pagamenti successivi

----------


## FLY70

> gli invii del 23/11/2006 devono ancora essere evasi.... è un'assurdità in considerazione del fatto che ho da fare anche dei pagamenti della seconda annualità che scade tra il 04/07 e il 30/11!! (p.s. ne devo fare 18 e non uno!!!)
> e' uno schifo imporre delle regole telematiche e poi non essere in grado di farle rispettare, si meriterebbero l'indignazione di tutti i professionisti!!!

  mettiti il cuore in pace io ho ancora invii del 22 da essere evasi.... cmq mi è venuto un dubbio, se la procedura mi scarta il file dopo il 30/11 ho sempre 5 giorni di tempo per reinviarlo o seguono lo stesso principio degli f24 telematici che non è previsto nessuna possibilità di reinvio? Perchè se fosse vera la seconda ipotesi sarebbe una situazione un po' complicata da risolvere. Nell'eventualità poi che non riesca a fare in tempo i pagamenti successivi ...rimane valida l'opzione esercitata ai fini iva con il primo invio o per essere valida deve essere fatto ancke il pagamento successivo? 
si attendono suggerimenti

----------


## Stefanel

> Mi &#232; giunta notizia da un collega di evienziazione di errori bloccanti in sede di controllo dei file con la ver. 3.2.2. e in particolare di presunte incongruit&#224; tra l'importo del canone contrattuale e la somma dei canoni mensili, almeno cos&#236; mi &#232; stato detto ? Per poter risolvere il problema il collega ha dovuto riutilizzare la versione antecedente. Inviati i file, lo stesso mi segnala che sul sito Entratel, nella lista dei files inviati appare, nonostante l'invio, (0) files presenti.  
> Qualcuno ha avuto problemi simili e come li ha risolti ?

  
E' normale che nonostante l'invio ci sia (0) files presenti.
Tra qualche giorno dovrebbe arrivarti la ricevuta dell'esito.
Devi solo avere pazienza!!

----------


## panceras

> mettiti il cuore in pace io ho ancora invii del 22 da essere evasi.... cmq mi è venuto un dubbio, se la procedura mi scarta il file dopo il 30/11 ho sempre 5 giorni di tempo per reinviarlo o seguono lo stesso principio degli f24 telematici che non è previsto nessuna possibilità di reinvio? Perchè se fosse vera la seconda ipotesi sarebbe una situazione un po' complicata da risolvere. Nell'eventualità poi che non riesca a fare in tempo i pagamenti successivi ...rimane valida l'opzione esercitata ai fini iva con il primo invio o per essere valida deve essere fatto ancke il pagamento successivo? 
> si attendono suggerimenti

  RICEVUTE, RICEVUTE!!!!! Inviate ieri alle 11 stamattina ricevute! Miracolo

----------


## Stefanel

> RICEVUTE, RICEVUTE!!!!! Inviate ieri alle 11 stamattina ricevute! Miracolo

  
Ma come hai fatto???????????????  :EEK!:

----------


## vdscri

> RICEVUTE, RICEVUTE!!!!! Inviate ieri alle 11 stamattina ricevute! Miracolo

  Erano per caso pagamenti successivi?

----------


## piccimonel

Salve colleghi,
un'altra domanda banale....Con specifico riferimento alle annualità successive, e fermo restando che per i contratti telematici la serie è la 3T, mi trovo a dover pagare in opzione annualità successive una moltitudine di contratti. Nei timbri di registrazione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate vengono specificati data e num di protocollo, non già questa benedetta serie. C'è un criterio? Perchè credo dia errore bloccante in caso si ometta questo dato.
Grazie!

----------


## panceras

> Erano per caso pagamenti successivi?

  Si. 5 files

----------


## vdscri

> Si. 5 files

  Hanno fatto davvero presto, ma per i pagamenti successivi anche prima era molto più veloce. Speriamo che sia un segnale anche per le registrazioni dei contratti

----------


## FLY70

mettiti il cuore in pace io ho ancora invii del 22 da essere evasi.... cmq mi è venuto un dubbio, se la procedura mi scarta il file dopo il 30/11 ho sempre 5 giorni di tempo per reinviarlo o seguono lo stesso principio degli f24 telematici che non è previsto nessuna possibilità di reinvio? Perchè se fosse vera la seconda ipotesi sarebbe una situazione un po' complicata da risolvere. Nell'eventualità poi che non riesca a fare in tempo i pagamenti successivi ...rimane valida l'opzione esercitata ai fini iva con il primo invio o per essere valida deve essere fatto ancke il pagamento successivo? 
si attendono suggerimenti  
scusate lo riedito di nuovo chi mi sa rispondere?

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

scusate se ripeto ma non ho dimestichezza con i forum e non sono in grado di fare in altro modo.. :Frown:   
buongiorno a tutti.. 
primo problema della mattina... 
ho un contratto annuale per un box stipulato con decorrenza 01/06/2005 con scadenza il 31/05/2006.. il contratto si è rinnovato per un altro anno. il proprietario è una società che ha scelto l'opzione iva. il contratto non è mai stato registrato per via telematica. cosa devo fare?
nel campo scadenza contratto digito il 31/05/2006 o 31/05/2007??
se digitassi 31/05/2006 il sistema mi dice che il contratto deve essere scritto.
cosa faccio??
grazie 
problema successivo..  
se facessi come anche da voi consigliatomi.. un contratto per il periodo 1/09/2004 scadenza 21/08/2005, dovrei inserire come decorrenza 01/09/2006 scadenza 31/08/2007, ma a questo punto quando vado a calcolare l'imposta di registro, mi dice che il tipo contratto deve essere scritto.. come faccio visto che non mi è mai capitato??? help!!!!!

----------


## panceras

> mettiti il cuore in pace io ho ancora invii del 22 da essere evasi.... cmq mi è venuto un dubbio, se la procedura mi scarta il file dopo il 30/11 ho sempre 5 giorni di tempo per reinviarlo o seguono lo stesso principio degli f24 telematici che non è previsto nessuna possibilità di reinvio? Perchè se fosse vera la seconda ipotesi sarebbe una situazione un po' complicata da risolvere. Nell'eventualità poi che non riesca a fare in tempo i pagamenti successivi ...rimane valida l'opzione esercitata ai fini iva con il primo invio o per essere valida deve essere fatto ancke il pagamento successivo? 
> si attendono suggerimenti  
> scusate lo riedito di nuovo chi mi sa rispondere?

  Io credo fermamente in un rinvio dei termini e, in ogni caso, visto il casino che hanno procurato, per gli eventuali reinvii per files scartati daranno sicuramente una proroga. Penso sia cos&#236; anche in virt&#249; delle passate esperienze.

----------


## Stefanel

Scusate il mio capo mi sta facendo venire seri dubbi.
Dunque come devo registrare un contratto con opzione iva che ha decorenza 01.07.2005 - 30.07.2011, mai registrato ADE??? 
Grazie in anticipo!!!  :Confused:

----------


## MICHELE4684

Buongiorno a tutti,
volevo chiedere se qualcuno ha una soluzione per questo dilemma....
Una mio cliente/società, subaffitta ad una compagnia assicurativa (quindi contratto soggetto ad iva) un immobile classificato A/2 (quindi  esente iva in quanto non strumentale per natura).....  
i miei complimenti per il forum..

----------


## Robi

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> volevo chiedere se qualcuno ha una soluzione per questo dilemma....
> Una mio cliente/società, subaffitta ad una compagnia assicurativa (quindi contratto soggetto ad iva) un immobile classificato A/2 (quindi  esente iva in quanto non strumentale per natura).....  
> i miei complimenti per il forum..

  La domanda???? :Confused:

----------


## MICHELE4684

scusate mi si è cancellato un pezzo...
... la domanda è visto che il contratto di subaffitto era stato fatto con iva e quindi non registrato, ora come vi comportereste..?

----------


## tenten

Scusate se insisto, ma nessuno ha un'opinione sul mio problema? :Confused:    
contratto di locazione (tra l'altro sublocazione ma secondo me è ininfluente) di immobile strumentale per il quale si beneficia della non imponibilità IVA ai sensi dell'art. 72 DPR 633/1972. Il contratto era già stato registrato a suo tempo e assoggettato ad imposta fissa di registro (anche se non ne ho la certezza). Secondo voi devo comunque procedere alla registrazione telematica e a pagare l'imposta dell'1%? (qui ho pochi dubbi, perché secondo me non posso scappare alla "tangente")
In secondo luogo, e questo è il mio dubbio principale, dovrò esercitare l'opzione per l'IVA per non essere costretto a cadere nel regime di esenzione? oppure il regime speciale di non imponibilità ex art. 72 prevale sulla regola generale dell'esenzione ex art.10?

----------


## Robi

> scusate mi si è cancellato un pezzo...
> ... la domanda è visto che il contratto di subaffitto era stato fatto con iva e quindi non registrato, ora come vi comportereste..?

  Ora non è più soggetto IVA, il fatto che sia classificato A/2, lo rende assolutamente esente, non è possibile fare l'opzione IVA, in quanto è richiesto sia immobile strumentale NON PER DESTINAZIONE, ma per natura.
L'imposta di registro è al 2%

----------


## Stefanel

Qualcuno mi può dare una mano su questo contratto??? Ho dei grossi vuoti in questo momento!!! Grazie  :Frown:      

> Scusate il mio capo mi sta facendo venire seri dubbi.
> Dunque come devo registrare un contratto con opzione iva che ha decorenza 01.07.2005 - 30.07.2011, mai registrato ADE??? 
> Grazie in anticipo!!!

----------


## Speedy

> Qualcuno mi pu&#242; dare una mano su questo contratto??? Ho dei grossi vuoti in questo momento!!! Grazie

  Devi registrare il contratto utilizzando la procedura informatica e pagando l'1% sul canone dal 4.7.2006 al 30.6.2007 (penso che la data esatta sia 30.6 e non 30.7). L'imposta da pagare non pu&#242; essere inferiore a 67 euro.

----------


## nefertiti07

> Qualcuno mi pu&#242; dare una mano su questo contratto??? Ho dei grossi vuoti in questo momento!!! Grazie

  da quello che ho capito io dovresti pagare il bollo ma non allegare il contratto, poi devi pagare dal 4 luglio 06 alla scadenza. aspetta per&#242; che rispoda qualcun altro...&#232; meglio!!

----------


## Speedy

> scusate mi si è cancellato un pezzo...
> ... la domanda è visto che il contratto di subaffitto era stato fatto con iva e quindi non registrato, ora come vi comportereste..?

  Provvederei alla registrazione telematica del contratto pagando l'imposta dell'1% dal 4.7.2006 alla prima scadenza utile, e così di seguito di anno in anno.

----------


## Speedy

> Salve colleghi,
> un'altra domanda banale....Con specifico riferimento alle annualità successive, e fermo restando che per i contratti telematici la serie è la 3T, mi trovo a dover pagare in opzione annualità successive una moltitudine di contratti. Nei timbri di registrazione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate vengono specificati data e num di protocollo, non già questa benedetta serie. C'è un criterio? Perchè credo dia errore bloccante in caso si ometta questo dato.
> Grazie!

  
Sulla ricevuta entratel trovi la data di registrazione, il numero di registrazione e la serie che per i contratti telematici è sempre 3T.

----------


## alberto

Ciao a tutti vi disturbo per chiedervi se anche a voi il programma vi impedisce l'inserimento del canone variabile. Per ovviare a qs problema sono andato a riportare il dettaglio degli importi nel testo del contratto nello spazio sotto la data, secondo voi può andare bene?
vi ringrazio anticipatamente.
Alberto

----------


## Speedy

> salve a tutti.
> - contratto sogg iva mai registrato decorrenza 1/4/04, 6+6. a marzo 06 viene data comunicazione di recesso anticipato con termine il 30/9/06.
> la situazione al 4/7 è quindi di un contratto che ha termine il 30/9/06.
> 1° dubbio... posso inserire data cessazione il 30/9/06 o devo dare la cessazione originale del 2010 e poi fare la risoluzione anticipata? 
> - il sw non mi consente un contratto 1/4/04-30/9/06, e mi dice che per questa durata deve esserci canone mensile. con canone mensile mi calcola giusto ma in fase di controllo mi da questo errore bloccante...
> B112 - Importo autoliquidato dell'imposta di registrazione minore dell'importo
>  dovuto
> B114 - Importo calcolato: euro 435,0 - Importo autoliquidato: euro 145,0 
> il giusto è 145eurini. qualcun altro ha questo caso?grazie

  
Ho avuto un caso simile. Dipende da un buco del sw-AE che calcola un importo del canone annuale sballato. Genera il file xml poi correggi i dati errati con wordpad. Anche se corretto manualmente il file viene accettato da entratel.

----------


## Stefanel

> Devi registrare il contratto utilizzando la procedura informatica e pagando l'1% sul canone dal 4.7.2006 al 30.6.2007 (penso che la data esatta sia 30.6 e non 30.7). L'imposta da pagare non può essere inferiore a 67 euro.

  Grazie mille anch'io sapevo cosi, ma il mio capo insisteva con una versione divesa!!!

----------


## Stefanel

> da quello che ho capito io dovresti pagare il bollo ma non allegare il contratto, poi devi pagare dal 4 luglio 06 alla scadenza. aspetta però che rispoda qualcun altro...è meglio!!

  
Grazie mille anche a te!! E' sempre bello avere delle conferme!!!

----------


## MICHELE4684

> Ora non è più soggetto IVA, il fatto che sia classificato A/2, lo rende assolutamente esente, non è possibile fare l'opzione IVA, in quanto è richiesto sia immobile strumentale NON PER DESTINAZIONE, ma per natura.
> L'imposta di registro è al 2%

  Concordo, il problema però a questo punto è che codice usare, visto che se inserisco "immobile ad uso abitativo" non è possibile considerarlo "in deroga" e mi viene richiesto il testo del contratto..

----------


## nefertiti07

> Grazie mille anche a te!! E' sempre bello avere delle conferme!!!

  Di nulla....è un piacere quando si può aiutare.......e poi ti capisco anche io avevo mille dubbi eppure i miei contratti non erano molto complicati.

----------


## Stefanel

> Di nulla....è un piacere quando si può aiutare.......e poi ti capisco anche io avevo mille dubbi eppure i miei contratti non erano molto complicati.

  Neanche i miei erano difficili; il mio problema è il mio capo, che prima mi da il compito di imparare ad usare il programma dei contratti e tutto quello che ne segue e poi si mette ad insinure i dubbi su quello che so!!!

----------


## Sezz

Dubbio: 
Immobile non strumentale posseduto da società di capitali (appartamento), registrato, fatturato esente iva e versato 2% annualmente: 
non devo fare alcuna ulteriore registrazione ne versamento, giusto? 
Grazie 
Stefano

----------


## Stefanel

> Dubbio: 
> Immobile non strumentale posseduto da società di capitali (appartamento), registrato, fatturato esente iva e versato 2% annualmente: 
> non devo fare alcuna ulteriore registrazione ne versamento, giusto? 
> Grazie 
> Stefano

  Che io sappia non devi fare nulla, ma spero che qualcun'altro confermi!

----------


## lele

> mettiti il cuore in pace io ho ancora invii del 22 da essere evasi.... cmq mi è venuto un dubbio, se la procedura mi scarta il file dopo il 30/11 ho sempre 5 giorni di tempo per reinviarlo o seguono lo stesso principio degli f24 telematici che non è previsto nessuna possibilità di reinvio? Perchè se fosse vera la seconda ipotesi sarebbe una situazione un po' complicata da risolvere. Nell'eventualità poi che non riesca a fare in tempo i pagamenti successivi ...rimane valida l'opzione esercitata ai fini iva con il primo invio o per essere valida deve essere fatto ancke il pagamento successivo? 
> si attendono suggerimenti  
> scusate lo riedito di nuovo chi mi sa rispondere?

  
Io spero proprio ke almeno per i pagamenti successivi diano una proroga,ho mand tutti i contratti e son qui ke attendo con ansia le ricevute..e non intendo pagare nessuna sanzione perchè ci mettono giorni per evadere sti benedetti invii!! siccome poi hanno dato diverse versioni del programma senza capirci nulla!!
Per i contratti registrati a suo tempo non si potrebbero mettere gli estremi della registrazione cartacea senza dover aspettare le ricevute?o è obbligatorio mettere gli estremi della telematica? e se così fosse perchè chiedono la serie,sarebbe sempre "T3"..no?  :EEK!:

----------


## Robi

> Concordo, il problema per&#242; a questo punto &#232; che codice usare, visto che se inserisco "immobile ad uso abitativo" non &#232; possibile considerarlo "in deroga" e mi viene richiesto il testo del contratto..

  Purtroppo &#232; cos&#236; la procedura, non richiede il testo del contratto solo per quelli ad uso strumentale...

----------


## spike1974

complimenti per il forum ma soprattutto ai utenti che lo rendono veramente unico... 
la mia domanda è la seguente: 
Fabbricato affittato (uso foresteria soggetto ad IVA) dal 01/07/2006 al 30/06/2007 registrato non telematicamente ma presso l'ufficio il 04/07/2006 con pagamento dell'imposta di registro a mezzo F23 lo stesso giorno.
Recesso del contratto il 5 novembre 2006 predisposto modello F23 per recesso in forma cartacea dato che la società non è obbligata in quanto non è società di capitali.
Ad oggi sono in regola o devo predisporre il modello F24 per regolarizzare il pagamento dal 04/07/2006 al 5/11/2006.
Casi analoghi sono al vaglio in quanto il modello F23 è già stato pagato con modello cartaceo ma non sono stati rescissi e quindi seguono il normale corso.
Posso optare per il pagamento annuale senza dover versare tutto in un'unica rata.
Attendo vostri ragguagli dato che non ci sto capendo più niente.
All'ufficio delle Entrate mi rispondono che stanno vagliando il caso.
Vi ringrazio in anticipo.

----------


## Stefanel

Secondo me devi pagare l'imposta del 1% dal 4/07/2006 al 05/11/2006. 
Non paghi l'imposta con F24 ma con addebito diretto sul c/c.
I dati ti verranno richiesti con l'invio del contratto tramite il programma di entratel!    

> complimenti per il forum ma soprattutto ai utenti che lo rendono veramente unico... 
> la mia domanda &#232; la seguente: 
> Fabbricato affittato (uso foresteria soggetto ad IVA) dal 01/07/2006 al 30/06/2007 registrato non telematicamente ma presso l'ufficio il 04/07/2006 con pagamento dell'imposta di registro a mezzo F23 lo stesso giorno.
> Recesso del contratto il 5 novembre 2006 predisposto modello F23 per recesso in forma cartacea dato che la societ&#224; non &#232; obbligata in quanto non &#232; societ&#224; di capitali.
> Ad oggi sono in regola o devo predisporre il modello F24 per regolarizzare il pagamento dal 04/07/2006 al 5/11/2006.
> Casi analoghi sono al vaglio in quanto il modello F23 &#232; gi&#224; stato pagato con modello cartaceo ma non sono stati rescissi e quindi seguono il normale corso.
> Posso optare per il pagamento annuale senza dover versare tutto in un'unica rata.
> Attendo vostri ragguagli dato che non ci sto capendo pi&#249; niente.
> All'ufficio delle Entrate mi rispondono che stanno vagliando il caso.
> Vi ringrazio in anticipo.

----------


## GIUSEPPE3848

> Dubbio: 
> Immobile non strumentale posseduto da società di capitali (appartamento), registrato, fatturato esente iva e versato 2% annualmente: 
> non devo fare alcuna ulteriore registrazione ne versamento, giusto? 
> Grazie 
> Stefano

  Confermo. Non devi fare assolutamente nulla e continuerai a pagare il 2% con F23 cartaceo

----------


## nefertiti07

> Neanche i miei erano difficili; il mio problema è il mio capo, che prima mi da il compito di imparare ad usare il programma dei contratti e tutto quello che ne segue e poi si mette ad insinure i dubbi su quello che so!!!

  A me è successa la stessa cosa, ma che fare...sono sempre i capi. Purtroppo!!!!!

----------


## piccimonel

Colleghi,
alcune specifiche ottenute dal call center ADE di Bari:
1) nei flag della durata del contratto in ambiente registrazione (nei casi di contratti rinnovatisi nel tempo) va inserita la data originaria per esempio: 01/01/1992 e l'ultima scadenza in corso nel caso di specie 31/12/2010;
2) per i rinnovi di pagamento mi dicevano che sarà senz'altro preparato un provvedimento in cui l'ADE comunicherà la non applicazione delle sanzioni per coloro che, deninciando entro il 30/11, non sono stati in grado di effettuare il pagamento dell'annualità successiva.
Adesso la mia domanda è:
mi sono trovato a creare il file xml per un cliente per cui ho fatto + denunce (circa 12), il sistema mi crea un file xlm e uno ddt. Come devo procedere via entratel? Devo inviarli tutti e due, nella casella delle coordinate bancarie è tutto un calderone (pago sia imposta di registro che bolli).
Grazie per l'attenzione

----------


## spike1974

> Secondo me devi pagare l'imposta del 1% dal 4/07/2006 al 05/11/2006. 
> Non paghi l'imposta con F24 ma con addebito diretto sul c/c.
> I dati ti verranno richiesti con l'invio del contratto tramite il programma di entratel!

  scusa ma il contratto risulta già registrato, quindi tu dici che devo registrarlo telematicamente  :Confused:  
non ti seguo... :Frown:

----------


## Stefanel

> scusa ma il contratto risulta già registrato, quindi tu dici che devo registrarlo telematicamente  
> non ti seguo...

  Si devi registrarlo anche telematicamente; nel programma dei contratti di locazione devi inserire il tuo contratto con il flag "in deroga", e poi lo invii tramite entratel. Purtroppo per adeguare i contratti ante 4/07/2006, si deve usare questa procedura.

----------


## lele

> Colleghi,
> alcune specifiche ottenute dal call center ADE di Bari:
> 1) nei flag della durata del contratto in ambiente registrazione (nei casi di contratti rinnovatisi nel tempo) va inserita la data originaria per esempio: 01/01/1992 e l'ultima scadenza in corso nel caso di specie 31/12/2010;
> 2) per i rinnovi di pagamento mi dicevano che sarà senz'altro preparato un provvedimento in cui l'ADE comunicherà la non applicazione delle sanzioni per coloro che, deninciando entro il 30/11, non sono stati in grado di effettuare il pagamento dell'annualità successiva.
> Adesso la mia domanda è:
> mi sono trovato a creare il file xml per un cliente per cui ho fatto + denunce (circa 12), il sistema mi crea un file xlm e uno ddt. Come devo procedere via entratel? Devo inviarli tutti e due, nella casella delle coordinate bancarie è tutto un calderone (pago sia imposta di registro che bolli).
> Grazie per l'attenzione

  Penso tu debba utilizzare xml,solo quello io ho utilizzato..io ormai ho già inviato i contratti con l'ultimo rinnovo,cioè gli ultimi sei anni di validità del contratto,la data originaria l'ho messa solo nella stipula,si arrangiano,non si capisce nulla!! Ma il provvedimento per le non-sanzioni quando pensano di farlo? e come denuncio il fatto ke non ho potuto fare il pagamento successivo perchè mi mancava la ricevuta? maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Stefanel

Sinceramente ogni minuto che passa, sono sempre più basita dai tempi di attesa. Con oggi sono 5 giorni che aspetto le ricevute degli inviiiiiii!!
Voi come siete messi???  :EEK!:

----------


## roby

> Sinceramente ogni minuto che passa, sono sempre più basita dai tempi di attesa. Con oggi sono 5 giorni che aspetto le ricevute degli inviiiiiii!!
> Voi come siete messi???

  Noi abbiamo inviato i files venerdì 24/11, pomeriggio. Ancora nulla.....  :Frown:

----------


## franky1977

Vi sottopongo un interrogativo:
un immobile categoria A/1 locato da una societ&#224; ad un'altra societ&#224;, risulta essere esente per natura, come devo inquadrarlo nel software?
Se lo metto come strumentale sbaglio,ma se lo metto come abitativo non mi fa mettere la flag "in deroga"...... voi come vi state regolando?
Fortunamente tutti gli altri contratti che avevo con classi da A/1 ad A/9 erano tutte locazioni effettuate da costruttore, e quindi avevo la voce adatta; in quest'altro caso invece cosa faccio? 
Grazie
Franky

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

oltre al cod.fiscale dell'intestatario e del titolare del conto mi chiede anche un codice ufficio.. cosa scrivo??

----------


## Stefanel

> oltre al cod.fiscale dell'intestatario e del titolare del conto mi chiede anche un codice ufficio.. cosa scrivo??

  devi scrivere il codice ufficio di competenza!!

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

di competenza: l'ufficio della zona in cui si trova l'immobile, l'ufficio ove era stato precedentemente registrato il contratto cartaceo, l'ufficio ove l'intermediario ha effettuato la registrazione ed opera?
grazie

----------


## spike1974

> Secondo me devi pagare l'imposta del 1% dal 4/07/2006 al 05/11/2006. 
> Non paghi l'imposta con F24 ma con addebito diretto sul c/c.
> I dati ti verranno richiesti con l'invio del contratto tramite il programma di entratel!

  quindi tu dici che ogni contratto ante 4/7/2006 ai fini abitativi dovrebbe essere avvallato da una seconda registrazione a mezzo invio telematico di entratel e di conseguenza il cliente deve sorbirsi l'imposta dell' 1% dal 4/7/2006 fino alla scadenza prossima. 
...scusa ma sono un po' duro  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Stefanel

> di competenza: l'ufficio della zona in cui si trova l'immobile, l'ufficio ove era stato precedentemente registrato il contratto cartaceo, l'ufficio ove l'intermediario ha effettuato la registrazione ed opera?
> grazie

  
Se il contratto è stato precedentemente registrato, devi mettere il codice dell'ufficio dove è stato registrato il cartaceo

----------


## FLY70

> Sinceramente ogni minuto che passa, sono sempre più basita dai tempi di attesa. Con oggi sono 5 giorni che aspetto le ricevute degli inviiiiiii!!
> Voi come siete messi???

  ho invii del 22 ancora da essere evasi ... e vedrete che i tempi si allungheranno sempre di più ... chissà gli invii del 30/11 quando ce li evaderanno, probabilmente a Natale ... cmq sono stufo di aspettare le ricevute per vedere se ho fatto correttamente, domani invio tutto e vada come vada. 
Mi appello alla Convenzione di Ginevra si può?

----------


## spike1974

> Si devi registrarlo anche telematicamente; nel programma dei contratti di locazione devi inserire il tuo contratto con il flag "in deroga", e poi lo invii tramite entratel. Purtroppo per adeguare i contratti ante 4/07/2006, si deve usare questa procedura.

  grazie della tua risposta.
non avevo ancora letta...  :Smile:   :Smile:  
quindi mi tocca ricopiare tutto il contratto con il famoso Ctrl+C nella procedura per avere un contratto conforme.
e quindi procedere alla registrazione mettendo la spunta "in deroga" pagando l'imposta dal 4/7/2006 fino alla data della prima scadenza nel 2007. 
grazie mille.

----------


## Stefanel

> grazie della tua risposta.
> non avevo ancora letta...   
> quindi mi tocca ricopiare tutto il contratto con il famoso Ctrl+C nella procedura per avere un contratto conforme.
> e quindi procedere alla registrazione mettendo la spunta "in deroga" pagando l'imposta dal 4/7/2006 fino alla data della prima scadenza nel 2007. 
> grazie mille.

  Se metti la spunta "in deroga" non devi copiarti il contratto. 
La spunta in deroga si mette solo nel caso in cui il contratto &#232; gi&#224; stato registrato prima del 4/07/2006. Se cosi non fosse, e cio&#232; non &#232; stato mai registrato, allora devi mettere la spunta "in scritto" e ricopiarti tutto il contratto
Spero di esserti d'aiuto!!

----------


## spike1974

> Sinceramente ogni minuto che passa, sono sempre più basita dai tempi di attesa. Con oggi sono 5 giorni che aspetto le ricevute degli inviiiiiii!!
> Voi come siete messi???

  devo ancora fare tutto... un bel casino... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
mi sa tanto ke le ricevute me le ritrovo come regalo di Natale sotto l'albero...
sempre ke arrivi a fare tutto giusto... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stefanel

> quindi tu dici che ogni contratto ante 4/7/2006 ai fini abitativi dovrebbe essere avvallato da una seconda registrazione a mezzo invio telematico di entratel e di conseguenza il cliente deve sorbirsi l'imposta dell' 1% dal 4/7/2006 fino alla scadenza prossima. 
> ...scusa ma sono un po' duro

  Cosi c'era scritto sulla circolare n. 33 dell' ADE!!

----------


## spike1974

> Se metti la spunta "in deroga" non devi copiarti il contratto. 
> La spunta in deroga si mette solo nel caso in cui il contratto è già stato registrato prima del 4/07/2006. Se cosi non fosse, e cioè non è stato mai registrato, allora devi mettere la spunta "in scritto" e ricopiarti tutto il contratto
> Spero di esserti d'aiuto!!

  perfetto... chiarissimo
meglio di un bignami...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stefanel

> devo ancora fare tutto... un bel casino... 
> mi sa tanto ke le ricevute me le ritrovo come regalo di Natale sotto l'albero...
> sempre ke arrivi a fare tutto giusto...

  
Forse forse per la Befana riusciamo ad averle ste benedette ricevute, come regalo dei RE MAGI; per Natale mi sembra troppo presto!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## spike1974

> Cosi c'era scritto sulla circolare n. 33 dell' ADE!!

  il problema è che me la sogno questa circolare...

----------


## Stefanel

> perfetto... chiarissimo
> meglio di un bignami...

  Sai sono quasi due settimane che leggo e rileggo questo forum!!
Con l'aiuto di tutti gli altri utenti ho appreso tutto quello che so!
Il forum è meglio di qualsiasi spiegazione data dall'ADE!!!

----------


## astro78

Buon giorno a tutti.
Vi pongo una semplice curiosità/difficoltà: 
mi trovo a dover redigere un contratto di *locazione immobile uso Strumentale*, ultizizzando il programma messo a disposizione dall'ADE mi trovo un testo del contratto molto scarno.(Poco + di una pagina). 
Ho preso come riferimento il *contratto di locazione uso diverso da abitazione*, molto più completo, ed in dati generali- oggetto della locazione- ho selezionato "09 locazione immobili strumentali" ottenendo cosi il calcolo dell'imposta all'1%. 
Nel momento in cui vado per salvare il contratto mi da " Oggetto locazione : valore non ammesso per la tipologia di contratto selezionata". 
Ho fatto qualche errore nella procedura, o mi devo accontentare della tipologia di contratto strumentale e fare un copia incolla di tutti gli articoli mancanti? 
Grazie a tutti  :Smile:

----------


## FLY70

> Se metti la spunta "in deroga" non devi copiarti il contratto. 
> La spunta in deroga si mette solo nel caso in cui il contratto è già stato registrato prima del 4/07/2006. Se cosi non fosse, e cioè non è stato mai registrato, allora devi mettere la spunta "in scritto" e ricopiarti tutto il contratto
> Spero di esserti d'aiuto!!

  permettimi di farti un osservazione la spunta in deroga va fatta per tutti i contratti in corso al 04/07/2006 (quindi che siano registrati o meno non cambia nulla) punto 5 della circolare pagina 5

----------


## pitecchio

Sono nuovo dell'ambiente, quindi intanto un saluto a tutti. 
Vorrei un parere :
secondo voi va registrato un contratto stipulato da un'immobiliare con un medico per un A/10  (soltanto alcuni giorni e ad orari prestabiliti)? Faccio presente che nel contratto stipulato oltre all'uso dei locali, si forniscono anche utenze telefoniche, personale di segreteria, attrezzatuare diagnostiche come ecodoppler etc., rete di pc, pulizie, consumi e altro.
L'mmobiliare fattura ovviamente con iva, e il contratto per il momento non è stato registrato. Il mio dubbio è se adesso devo valutare il "peso dell'immobile"  ai fini della registrazione telematica scadente il 30/11. 
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente.

----------


## Stefanel

> Buon giorno a tutti.
> Vi pongo una semplice curiosità/difficoltà: 
> mi trovo a dover redigere un contratto di *locazione immobile uso Strumentale*, ultizizzando il programma messo a disposizione dall'ADE mi trovo un testo del contratto molto scarno.(Poco + di una pagina). 
> Ho preso come riferimento il *contratto di locazione uso diverso da abitazione*, molto più completo, ed in dati generali- oggetto della locazione- ho selezionato "09 locazione immobili strumentali" ottenendo cosi il calcolo dell'imposta all'1%. 
> Nel momento in cui vado per salvare il contratto mi da " Oggetto locazione : valore non ammesso per la tipologia di contratto selezionata". 
> Ho fatto qualche errore nella procedura, o mi devo accontentare della tipologia di contratto strumentale e fare un copia incolla di tutti gli articoli mancanti? 
> Grazie a tutti

  
Prova ad usare la voce 10 "locazione di immobili strumentali con l'esercizio dell'opzione per l'assoggettamente dell' IVA"

----------


## Stefanel

[QUOTE=FLY70;1227]permettimi di farti un osservazione la spunta in deroga va fatta per tutti i contratti in corso al 04/07/2006 (quindi che siano registrati o meno non cambia nulla) punto 5 della circolare pagina 5[/QUOTE  
Ma scusa se io non ho registrato mai il contratto, e metto in deroga, come fanno ADE ad avere tutte le condizioni del contratto????
Sai ho chiesto altri pareri e mi hanno risposto diversamente.

----------


## astro78

> Prova ad usare la voce 10 "locazione di immobili strumentali con l'esercizio dell'opzione per l'assoggettamente dell' IVA"

  
Eh si ho provato..ma il teste del contratto è sempre lo stesso  :Frown:

----------


## FLY70

[QUOTE=Stefanel;1230]  

> permettimi di farti un osservazione la spunta in deroga va fatta per tutti i contratti in corso al 04/07/2006 (quindi che siano registrati o meno non cambia nulla) punto 5 della circolare pagina 5[/QUOTE  
> Ma scusa se io non ho registrato mai il contratto, e metto in deroga, come fanno ADE ad avere tutte le condizioni del contratto????
> Sai ho chiesto altri pareri e mi hanno risposto diversamente.

  la circolare parla chiaro ... dice contratti in corso al 04/07/2006 .... non fa distinzione tra registrati e non, e poi i dati essenziali vengono richiesti in fase di registrazione, altro non interessa all'ADE oltre ovviamente all'imposta di registro ... cmq io nn sono la verità interpreto quello ke c'è scritto sulla circolare  :Smile:

----------


## federico

> mettiti il cuore in pace io ho ancora invii del 22 da essere evasi.... cmq mi è venuto un dubbio, se la procedura mi scarta il file dopo il 30/11 ho sempre 5 giorni di tempo per reinviarlo o seguono lo stesso principio degli f24 telematici che non è previsto nessuna possibilità di reinvio? Perchè se fosse vera la seconda ipotesi sarebbe una situazione un po' complicata da risolvere. Nell'eventualità poi che non riesca a fare in tempo i pagamenti successivi ...rimane valida l'opzione esercitata ai fini iva con il primo invio o per essere valida deve essere fatto ancke il pagamento successivo? 
> si attendono suggerimenti  
> scusate lo riedito di nuovo chi mi sa rispondere?

  l'Ade di zona mi ha risp che è fondamentale il primo invio, se poi non torna in tempo la ricevuta per il pagamento successivo di chi è la colpa?
il ragionamento non fa una piega, ma stiamo a vedere.
io guardo il sito delle ricevute ogni 20 minuti, sarò esagerato...

----------


## lele

Per i pagamenti successivi quando inserisco l'anno negli estremi di registrazione del contratto,devo mettere 2006 cioè registrazione telematica o 2002 cioè quando il mio contratto era stato registrato a suo tempo?
grazie   :Confused:

----------


## astro78

[QUOTE=FLY70;1232]  

> la circolare parla chiaro ... dice contratti in corso al 04/07/2006 .... non fa distinzione tra registrati e non, e poi i dati essenziali vengono richiesti in fase di registrazione, altro non interessa all'ADE oltre ovviamente all'imposta di registro ... cmq io nn sono la verità interpreto quello ke c'è scritto sulla circolare

  State parlando della circolare n.33/e ?

----------


## Stefanel

[QUOTE=FLY70;1232]  

> la circolare parla chiaro ... dice contratti in corso al 04/07/2006 .... non fa distinzione tra registrati e non, e poi i dati essenziali vengono richiesti in fase di registrazione, altro non interessa all'ADE oltre ovviamente all'imposta di registro ... cmq io nn sono la verità interpreto quello ke c'è scritto sulla circolare

  
E lo so che noi andiamo ad interpretazione, perchè tanto all'ADE non ti dicono nulla di concreto. Cmq tornando al discorso di prima, io avevo dato una interpretazione diversa alla circolare, dato che come hai detto anche tu, non è stata fatta nessuna distinzione. Grazie alla tua osservazione vedo le cose sotto ad una diversa prospettiva. Pensa devo registrare 5 contratti mai registrati e pensavo di doverli scrivere tutti quanti, invece no!!!  :Big Grin:  
Grazie ancora!!  :Smile:

----------


## Stefanel

[QUOTE=astro78;1235]  

> State parlando della circolare n.33/e ?

  
Si la famosa circolare n. 33, che ormai ci sognamo anche di notte. Oppure è un brutto incubo??

----------


## Emanuela

C'&#232; qualcuno che ha ricevuto le ricevute (scusate il gioco di parole)con protocollo vicino allo 06112313020702726? 
E' incredibile: dal 23 c.m (data invio) ancora nulla...inoltre sapete qualcosa in merito all'impossibilit&#224; ad inviare i file dei pagamenti successivi, conseguente dalla mancata ricezione delle ricevute?

----------


## astro78

> Buon giorno a tutti.
> Vi pongo una semplice curiosità/difficoltà: 
> mi trovo a dover redigere un contratto di *locazione immobile uso Strumentale*, ultizizzando il programma messo a disposizione dall'ADE mi trovo un testo del contratto molto scarno.(Poco + di una pagina). 
> Ho preso come riferimento il *contratto di locazione uso diverso da abitazione*, molto più completo, ed in dati generali- oggetto della locazione- ho selezionato "09 locazione immobili strumentali" ottenendo cosi il calcolo dell'imposta all'1%. 
> Nel momento in cui vado per salvare il contratto mi da " Oggetto locazione : valore non ammesso per la tipologia di contratto selezionata". 
> Ho fatto qualche errore nella procedura, o mi devo accontentare della tipologia di contratto strumentale e fare un copia incolla di tutti gli articoli mancanti? 
> Grazie a tutti

  Ragazzi voi come avete fatto?

----------


## Emanuela

Da quello che ho capito non ti devi avvalere del diritto sull'imponibilit&#224; IVA, giusto? Spiega meglio il tuo problema:tipo contratto, se gi&#224; registrato o ex novo...ti spiego meglio: se tu inserisce come *oggetto contratto 09* (rientra fra le nuove numerazioni stabilite dall'ADE per i contratti gi&#224; in essere al 04/07), si tratta quindi di un contratto in deroga, pertanto non puoi selezionare la casella *scritto*,l'avresti potuto selezionare come contratto scritto, se si trattasse di un nuovo contratto, stipulato dalle parti dopo il 04/07, ma in questo caso, l'oggetto dell'opzione, non potr&#224; mai essere il 09!  

> Ragazzi voi come avete fatto?

----------


## astro78

> Da quello che ho capito non ti devi avvalere del diritto sull'imponibilità IVA, giusto? Spiega meglio il tuo problema:tipo contratto, se già registrato o ex novo...

  si giusto : si tratta di un nuovo contratto di locazione immobile strumentale (6+6), il mio problema è che se seleziono questa tipologia..il testo che mi da il programma è molto scarno, per cui devo utilizzare "immobile uso diverso da abitazione"ma li l'imposta me la calcola al 2%..

----------


## Emanuela

Il tuo contratto rientra fra i contratti oggetto 02: Immobili urbani.Devi selezionare come tipo contratto: Contratto di locazione di immobile destinato ad uso diverso dall'abitazione.Infatti il software ti proprone solo l'opzione *scritto*.  

> si giusto : si tratta di un nuovo contratto di locazione immobile strumentale (6+6), il mio problema &#232; che se seleziono questa tipologia..il testo che mi da il programma &#232; molto scarno, per cui devo utilizzare "immobile uso diverso da abitazione"ma li l'imposta me la calcola al 2%..

----------


## Robi

> si giusto : si tratta di un nuovo contratto di locazione immobile strumentale (6+6), il mio problema è che se seleziono questa tipologia..il testo che mi da il programma è molto scarno, per cui devo utilizzare "immobile uso diverso da abitazione"ma li l'imposta me la calcola al 2%..

  
Dovresti fare copia e incolla sul testo del programma di registrazione...

----------


## Stefanel

> Il tuo contratto rientra fra i contratti oggetto 02: Immobili urbani.Devi selezionare come tipo contratto: Contratto di locazione di immobile destinato ad uso diverso dall'abitazione.

  
Complimenti Emanuela, sai proprio tutto!!! 
Meno male che si sei tu!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## astro78

> Il tuo contratto rientra fra i contratti oggetto 02: Immobili urbani.Devi selezionare come tipo contratto: Contratto di locazione di immobile destinato ad uso diverso dall'abitazione.Infatti il software ti proprone solo l'opzione *scritto*.

  eh si ma con quella tipologia l'imposta la calcola al 2%,mentre secondo la normativa (locatore e conduttore sono due soggetti Iva, e l'immobile è strumentale per natura) sconterebbe l'1%.

----------


## lele

Nei pagamenti successivi come anno di registrazione riporto il 2006 della registraz telematica o 2002 l'anno di registraz cartacea,siccome il contratto era già stato registrato? 
HELP HELP!!!!

----------


## Stefanel

> Nei pagamenti successivi come anno di registrazione riporto il 2006 della registraz telematica o 2002 l'anno di registraz cartacea,siccome il contratto era già stato registrato? 
> HELP HELP!!!!

  
Da quello che ho potuto capire, credo anno di registrazione 2006...

----------


## Emanuela

L'unica alternativa, salvo diverse ipotesi che i colleghi ci possono dare, mi pare quella di inserire come *oggetto 09*, immetti *l'opzione scritto*, e manualmente digiti tu le parti che necessita inserire!Non mi sembra ci sia altra via d'uscita!  

> eh si ma con quella tipologia l'imposta la calcola al 2%,mentre secondo la normativa (locatore e conduttore sono due soggetti Iva, e l'immobile è strumentale per natura) sconterebbe l'1%.

----------


## tenten

Mi sento un po' isolato!!! Per favore, ditemi almeno che non sapete cosa rispondere....
Vi ripropongo il mio problema: 
contratto di locazione (tra l'altro sublocazione ma secondo me è ininfluente) di immobile strumentale per il quale si beneficia della non imponibilità IVA ai sensi dell'art. 72 DPR 633/1972. Il contratto era già stato registrato a suo tempo e assoggettato ad imposta fissa di registro (anche se non ne ho la certezza). Secondo voi devo comunque procedere alla registrazione telematica e a pagare l'imposta dell'1%? (qui ho pochi dubbi, perché secondo me non posso scappare alla "tangente")
In secondo luogo, e questo è il mio dubbio principale, dovrò esercitare l'opzione per l'IVA per non essere costretto a cadere nel regime di esenzione? oppure il regime speciale di non imponibilità ex art. 72 prevale sulla regola generale dell'esenzione ex art.10?

----------


## lele

> Mi sento un po' isolato!!! Per favore, ditemi almeno che non sapete cosa rispondere....
> Vi ripropongo il mio problema: 
> contratto di locazione (tra l'altro sublocazione ma secondo me è ininfluente) di immobile strumentale per il quale si beneficia della non imponibilità IVA ai sensi dell'art. 72 DPR 633/1972. Il contratto era già stato registrato a suo tempo e assoggettato ad imposta fissa di registro (anche se non ne ho la certezza). Secondo voi devo comunque procedere alla registrazione telematica e a pagare l'imposta dell'1%? (qui ho pochi dubbi, perché secondo me non posso scappare alla "tangente")
> In secondo luogo, e questo è il mio dubbio principale, dovrò esercitare l'opzione per l'IVA per non essere costretto a cadere nel regime di esenzione? oppure il regime speciale di non imponibilità ex art. 72 prevale sulla regola generale dell'esenzione ex art.10?

  Secondo me lo devi registrare,quasi sicuro al 100%..e anke per evitare l'esenzione devi esercitare l'opzione iva,ma questo è meno sicuro..

----------


## astro78

> L'unica alternativa, salvo diverse ipotesi che i colleghi ci possono dare, mi pare quella di inserire come *oggetto 09*, immetti *l'opzione scritto*, e manualmente digiti tu le parti che necessita inserire!Non mi sembra ci sia altra via d'uscita!

  Grazie Emanuela..molto gentile davvero!
anche tu tirocinante?

----------


## lele

> Grazie Emanuela..molto gentile davvero!
> anche tu tirocinante?

  Mi sa che qui tutti tirocinanti e segretarie..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## astro78

> Mi sa che qui tutti tirocinanti e segretarie..

  eheh..ancora per un'altro anno  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Emanuela

in merito?  

> C'è qualcuno che ha ricevuto le ricevute (scusate il gioco di parole)con protocollo vicino allo 06112313020702726? 
> E' incredibile: dal 23 c.m (data invio) ancora nulla...inoltre sapete qualcosa in merito all'impossibilità ad inviare i file dei pagamenti successivi, conseguente dalla mancata ricezione delle ricevute?

----------


## lele

> in merito?

  
Di certo niente,come al solito con l'ADE,ma prima qualcuno ha detto che ha sentito l'Ade di Bari forse e ha detto ke vale il primo invio,cioè quello della registrazione,non ci saranno sanzioni per i pagamenti successivi se si fa un dichiarazione entro il 30/11/2006 ke non si è ricevuto in tempo la ricevuta..ho chiesto  spiegazioni su questa dichiarazione,ma non ho ricevuto risposta,qualcuno sa?

----------


## spike1974

come faccio ad attivarla in quanto nel caricamento non mi lascia mettere la spunta..
qualche aiuto...

----------


## Stefanel

> Mi sa che qui tutti tirocinanti e segretarie..

  
Emm non tirocinante, ma contabile e segrataria. Insomma una factotum!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stefanel

> in merito?

  
Io non ho ancora ricevuto nulla!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Emanuela

Aspetta aspetta, dipende dall'oggetto del contratto, se hai selezionato un'oggetto contratto dove &#232; obbligatorio che sia scritto (stipulato dalle parti dopo il 04/07) &#232; ovvio che non ti propone la spunta!  

> come faccio ad attivarla in quanto nel caricamento non mi lascia mettere la spunta..
> qualche aiuto...

----------


## spike1974

> Di certo niente,come al solito con l'ADE,ma prima qualcuno ha detto che ha sentito l'Ade di Bari forse e ha detto ke vale il primo invio,cioè quello della registrazione,non ci saranno sanzioni per i pagamenti successivi se si fa un dichiarazione entro il 30/11/2006 ke non si è ricevuto in tempo la ricevuta..ho chiesto  spiegazioni su questa dichiarazione,ma non ho ricevuto risposta,qualcuno sa?

  io proverò a chiedere domani dato ke se continua così forse mi troverò in questa situazione...
vediamo cosa rispondono...

----------


## Stefanel

> come faccio ad attivarla in quanto nel caricamento non mi lascia mettere la spunta..
> qualche aiuto...

   
Ma dove sei esattamente?
Quando nel programma di compilazione dei contratti, crei un nuovo contratto, dovrebbe permetterti di fare la spunta su "deroga"!! Ovviamente come ha scritto Emanuela, solo su certi contratti!!

----------


## tenten

il primo contratto io l'ho inviato il 23 sera per fare una prova al fine di correggere eventuali errori e comportarmi di conseguenza sugli altri invii: ad oggi non ho neanche l'ombra di una ricevuta perciò ieri ho inviato tutti gli altri 32 contratti che ho!! Di questi circa una dozzina devono pagare anche l'annualità successiva perciò, vedendo l'andiamo e leggendo le vostre lamentele, suppongo che pagherò in ritardo, ma non ho la minima intenzione di versare alcuna sanzione!!! Ricorrerò in Commissione Tributaria anche per un solo Euro di sanzione!

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

problema.. contratto con decorrenza 01/06/98.. scade il 31/05/2010, canone annuo  7920.. il programma correttamente mi calcola l'1% su 11 mensilità ovvero un'imposta di  73.
in fase di controllo il sistema mi comunica due errori bloccanti
b112 importo autoliquidato dell'imposta di registrazione minore dell'importo dovuto
b114 importo calcolato  119 - importo autoliquidato  73 
che faccio? 
grazie a quanti mi verranno in aiuto

----------


## Emanuela

E' un  tipico errore della versione precedente alla 3.2.2, del 24/11/2006, che versione hai installato?  

> problema.. contratto con decorrenza 01/06/98.. scade il 31/05/2010, canone annuo  7920.. il programma correttamente mi calcola l'1% su 11 mensilità ovvero un'imposta di  73.
> in fase di controllo il sistema mi comunica due errori bloccanti
> b112 importo autoliquidato dell'imposta di registrazione minore dell'importo dovuto
> b114 importo calcolato  119 - importo autoliquidato  73 
> che faccio? 
> grazie a quanti mi verranno in aiuto

----------


## spike1974

> Aspetta aspetta, dipendo dall'oggetto del contratto, se hai selezionato uno dei contratti dove è obbligo che sia scritto (stiopulati dalle parti dopo il 04/07) è ovvio che non ti propone la spunta!

  allora io ho contratti registrati ante 4/7/2006 quindi la tipologia è dovrebbe essere seguendo il vostro consiglio ed ora la mia convinzione... 
il contratto ke sto provando a registrare è immobile abitativo ma concesso ad uso foresteria quindi mi trovo nel dubbio della scelta... 
poi per nn finire lo stesso contratto ha subito un recesso nel mese di novembre...

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

l'ultima 3.2.2 
non ci capisco più nulla

----------


## Emanuela

Allora dacci + informazioni:hai selezionato per intera durata o prima annualità, tipo contratto???  

> l'ultima 3.2.2 
> non ci capisco più nulla

----------


## lele

> il primo contratto io l'ho inviato il 23 sera per fare una prova al fine di correggere eventuali errori e comportarmi di conseguenza sugli altri invii: ad oggi non ho neanche l'ombra di una ricevuta perciò ieri ho inviato tutti gli altri 32 contratti che ho!! Di questi circa una dozzina devono pagare anche l'annualità successiva perciò, vedendo l'andiamo e leggendo le vostre lamentele, suppongo che pagherò in ritardo, ma non ho la minima intenzione di versare alcuna sanzione!!! Ricorrerò in Commissione Tributaria anche per un solo Euro di sanzione!

  D'accordissimo con te,anke perchè non vedo il motivo del perchè non abbiano prorogato sta scadenza visto che nessuno,per primi quelli dell'ADE, ci ha capito nulla!!!

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

per la prima annualità

----------


## spike1974

> D'accordissimo con te,anke perchè non vedo il motivo del perchè non abbiano prorogato sta scadenza visto che nessuno,per primi quelli dell'ADE, ci ha capito nulla!!!

  
questo è vero neanche loro nn sanno come muoversi e quindi nn si sbilanciano....

----------


## Emanuela

fa fede la categoria catastale:è strumentale se rientra fra tutti quelli che non sono categoria A (tranne A/10), è abitativo se rientra in tutte le categorie A (tranne A10)!Inoltre se c'è stata la risoluzione a novembre, paghi l'imposta per la prima annualità(inserendo come decorrenza quella effettiva indicata nel contratto), inoltre predisponi un ulteriore file nella parte del software Pagamenti Successivi, come risoluzione, inserendo appunto i dati in riferimento al contratto prima registrato, e come data di risoluzione, appunto quella di cessazione contratto, pagando  67,00 fissi d'imposta, OK?   

> allora io ho contratti registrati ante 4/7/2006 quindi la tipologia è dovrebbe essere seguendo il vostro consiglio ed ora la mia convinzione... 
> il contratto ke sto provando a registrare è immobile abitativo ma concesso ad uso foresteria quindi mi trovo nel dubbio della scelta... 
> poi per nn finire lo stesso contratto ha subito un recesso nel mese di novembre...

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

prima annualit&#224;, 10 - locazione....

----------


## spike1974

> fa fede la categoria catastale:è strumentale se rientra fra tutti quelli che non sono categoria A (tranne A/10), è abitativo se rientra in tutte le categorie A (tranne A10)!Inoltre se c'è stata la risoluzione a novembre, paghi l'imposta per la prima annualità(inserendo come decorrenza quella effettiva indicata nel contratto), inoltre predisponi un ulteriore file nella parte del software Pagamenti Successivi, come risoluzione, inserendo appunto i dati in riferimento al contratto prima registrato, e come data di risoluzione, appunto quella di cessazione contratto, pagando  67,00 fissi d'imposta, OK?

  al lato pratico è così... almeno adesso ho capito..
ma mi trovo anke nella condizione ke essendo una s.s. i soci si sono predisposti un modello F23 per il recesso e lo hanno già pagato....
il modello F23 risulta già pagato per la registrazione...
mi pare assurdo fare la registrazione in quanto la società ha già saldato l'imposta.... 
questa è la soluzione...

----------


## Emanuela

http://forum.commercialistatelematic...read.php?t=112

----------


## Stefanel

> http://forum.commercialistatelematic...read.php?t=112

  
Secondo me no, il programma di controllo di solito scarta quelli non compilati!

----------


## Robi

> http://forum.commercialistatelematic...read.php?t=112

  Si è visto di tutto, potrebbe anche essere!! I travasi non è detto che siano così perfetti, dal momento che il software ha parecchie falle

----------


## Emanuela

Beh, allora convengo con te sul non invio della risoluzione, per la classificazione di immobile strumentale o meno comunque non ci sono grandi punti sui quali dubitare!  

> al lato pratico è così... almeno adesso ho capito..
> ma mi trovo anke nella condizione ke essendo una s.s. i soci si sono predisposti un modello F23 per il recesso e lo hanno già pagato....
> il modello F23 risulta già pagato per la registrazione...
> mi pare assurdo fare la registrazione in quanto la società ha già saldato l'imposta.... 
> questa è la soluzione...

----------


## Robi

> Beh, allora convengo con te sul non invio della risoluzione, per la classificazione di immobile strumentale o meno comunque non ci sono grandi punti sui quali dubitare!

  Manu se mi consenti ti conferirei il titolo di GRAN RISPONDITORE DI CALL CENTER, sei più precisa e puntuale dell' 848800444  :Wink:

----------


## tenten

> http://forum.commercialistatelematic...read.php?t=112

  in realt&#224; a me &#232; capitata una cosa simile! io ho travasato alcuni contratti dalla 3.2.1 alla 3.2.2... ebbene quando &#232; stato il momento di controllare il file con i moduli di Entratel mi ha dato un errore bloccante del tipo "Importo del canone omesso o pari a zero". Ovviamente si trattava di una falsit&#224; assoluta, perci&#242; non ho fatto altro che cancellare quei contratti e reinserirli (identici!!) con la nuova versione e, come per magia, questi andavano bene e non c'era nessun errore bloccante!

----------


## Robi

> in realtà a me è capitata una cosa simile! io ho travasato alcuni contratti dalla 3.2.1 alla 3.2.2... ebbene quando è stato il momento di controllare il file con i moduli di Entratel mi ha dato un errore bloccante del tipo "Importo del canone omesso o pari a zero". Ovviamente si trattava di una falsità assoluta, perciò non ho fatto altro che cancellare quei contratti e reinserirli (identici!!) con la nuova versione e, come per magia, questi andavano bene e non c'era nessun errore bloccante!

  Hai confermato le mie ipotesi!! Era ovvio che non funzionasse il travaso!!!

----------


## spike1974

> Manu se mi consenti ti conferirei il titolo di GRAN RISPONDITORE DI CALL CENTER, sei più precisa e puntuale dell' 848800444

   :Smile:   :Smile:   quoto e riquoto

----------


## spike1974

> Beh, allora convengo con te sul non invio della risoluzione, per la classificazione di immobile strumentale o meno comunque non ci sono grandi punti sui quali dubitare!

  in effetti l'immobile era una A/10 in origine poi sono riusciti a cambiare la destinazione e quindi lo hanno trasformato...
quindi convieni anke tu ke nn occorre fare inviare la risoluzione dato ke esiste un pagamento a mezzo F23

----------


## Sezz

Domanda: 
registrazione di un contratto "nuovo":
devo riscrivere il testo, in una delle caselle modificabili, nel testo del contratto senza neanche poter fare un "copia + incolla" (mi pare che non sia possibile)? 
Grazie. 
Stefano

----------


## lulina

Finalmente dopo tanti giorni che leggo il forum sono riuscita a registrarmi anch'io. Prima di tutto devo ringraziarvi perchè mi siete stati di grande aiuto. 
Io ho spedito il primo file il 24.11 e ancora come voi sono in attesa.
Mi sono riletta tutti i quesiti del forum e vorrei solo una conferma:
contratti ante 4.07.06 non registrati: devo registrarli in deroga e pagare l'imposta di bollo in quanto non assolta sugli originali. Dico bene? Grazie.

----------


## Robi

> Domanda: 
> registrazione di un contratto "nuovo":
> devo riscrivere il testo, in una delle caselle modificabili, nel testo del contratto senza neanche poter fare un "copia + incolla" (mi pare che non sia possibile)? 
> Grazie. 
> Stefano

  Chi l'ha detto che non lo puoi fare????? :EEK!:

----------


## Robi

> Finalmente dopo tanti giorni che leggo il forum sono riuscita a registrarmi anch'io. Prima di tutto devo ringraziarvi perchè mi siete stati di grande aiuto. 
> Io ho spedito il primo file il 24.11 e ancora come voi sono in attesa.
> Mi sono riletta tutti i quesiti del forum e vorrei solo una conferma:
> contratti ante 4.07.06 non registrati: devo registrarli in deroga e pagare l'imposta di bollo in quanto non assolta sugli originali. Dico bene? Grazie.

  Dici benissimo, hai fatto buon uso di questa lettura!! :Wink:

----------


## Emanuela

Beh si, non avrebbe senso pagare due volte l'imposta sulla risoluzione!  

> in effetti l'immobile era una A/10 in origine poi sono riusciti a cambiare la destinazione e quindi lo hanno trasformato...
> quindi convieni anke tu ke nn occorre fare inviare la risoluzione dato ke esiste un pagamento a mezzo F23

----------


## tenten

> Finalmente dopo tanti giorni che leggo il forum sono riuscita a registrarmi anch'io. Prima di tutto devo ringraziarvi perchè mi siete stati di grande aiuto. 
> Io ho spedito il primo file il 24.11 e ancora come voi sono in attesa.
> Mi sono riletta tutti i quesiti del forum e vorrei solo una conferma:
> contratti ante 4.07.06 non registrati: devo registrarli in deroga e pagare l'imposta di bollo in quanto non assolta sugli originali. Dico bene? Grazie.

  confermo, anche se in teoria la marca di bollo avrebbe dovuto essere apposta ugualmente sugli originali anche se poi il contratto non &#232; stato registrato... ma non credo che esista nessuno al mondo che lo faccia!

----------


## Sezz

> Chi l'ha detto che non lo puoi fare?????

  Hai ragione, prima non me lo aveva fatto. Chissa perch&#232;...
Grazie.

----------


## tenten

vi chiedo una cosa: in questo favoloso programma di compilazione esiste un modo di richiamare i dati già inseriti di un locatore o di un conduttore? Oppure me li devo trascrivere tutte le santissime volte!!!!!
Dato il notevole tasso di efficienza del programma suppongo di no, ma magari l'ottuso sono io!
Grazie

----------


## RobyL

Da considerare che per la registrazione dei contratti stipulati prima del 04 luglio non bisogna inserire i riferimenti della precedente registrazione (se effettuata). Quindi il collegamento con i precedenti contratti non e' richiesto.
Di conseguenza sono anch'io dell'opinione che il testo del contratto, se prima del 04 luglio non e' richiesto. 
[QUOTE=FLY70;1232]  

> la circolare parla chiaro ... dice contratti in corso al 04/07/2006 .... non fa distinzione tra registrati e non, e poi i dati essenziali vengono richiesti in fase di registrazione, altro non interessa all'ADE oltre ovviamente all'imposta di registro ... cmq io nn sono la verità interpreto quello ke c'è scritto sulla circolare

----------


## FrancescoP

Salve a tutti,
avrei bisogno di un aiuto...l'ultimissima videata di ENTRATEL, in fase di autenticazione (mi mancava pochissimo ormai...) mi dice che il file potrebbe essere scartato perchè il codice fiscale del fornitore non coincide con quello dell'intermediario. Come devo fare ? AIUTO......

----------


## Robi

> Hai ragione, prima non me lo aveva fatto. Chissa perch&#232;...
> Grazie.

  Se hai problemi fai CTRL+V per incollare e CTRL+C per copiare
Buon lavoro.

----------


## spike1974

probabilmente nn mi esprimo bene...
allora stavolta provo riportando il caso: 
affitto immobile privato > impresa individuale individuale (hotel)
quindi nn soggetto ad IVA... 
come lo caricate... io ho scelto questa opzione:
CONTRATTO DI LOCAZIONE DI IMMOBILE DESTINATO AD USO DIVERSO DALL'ABITAZIONE 
ma continuando nella spunta nn mi permette la possibilità di selezionare l'opzione "IN DEROGA" 
come posso fare, dato ke voi siete + pratici mi date un aiuto... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tenten

Lo ha dato anche a me ma visto che "potrebbe" io ho autenticato ugualmente, perch&#233; i dati del fornitore sono per forza diversi da quelli dell'intermediario

----------


## tenten

> Salve a tutti,
> avrei bisogno di un aiuto...l'ultimissima videata di ENTRATEL, in fase di autenticazione (mi mancava pochissimo ormai...) mi dice che il file potrebbe essere scartato perchè il codice fiscale del fornitore non coincide con quello dell'intermediario. Come devo fare ? AIUTO......

  Lo ha dato anche a me ma visto che "potrebbe" io ho autenticato ugualmente, perch&#233; i dati del fornitore sono per forza diversi da quelli dell'intermediario

----------


## totaro

Cari colleghi, vi pongo un piccolo quesito: contratto soggetto ad iva e già registrato, nel software dell'ade il canone va indicato comprendendo l'adeguamento istat?
ringrazio anticipatamente per la risposta.

----------


## lele

> vi chiedo una cosa: in questo favoloso programma di compilazione esiste un modo di richiamare i dati già inseriti di un locatore o di un conduttore? Oppure me li devo trascrivere tutte le santissime volte!!!!!
> Dato il notevole tasso di efficienza del programma suppongo di no, ma magari l'ottuso sono io!
> Grazie

  E' ottuso il programma non tu,non li puoi richiamare,o almeno io non ho trovato il modo,sembra un programma dell'ottocento..

----------


## alberto

Mi scuso con tutti ma purtroppo mi trovo nella condizione di dover effettuare una mansione a cui non ero preposto in precedenza e ho delle difficolta.
Ho provveduto alla registrazione dei contratti con il programma 3.2.0 e creato i files xml. Ho scaricato i files di entratel ma il programma mi dice che non c'e nessun contratto. come devo fare?
Ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## astro78

Ragazzi è possibile pagare l'f24 separatamente e quindi in sede di invio dei contratti non dare i dati bancari, o è obbligatorio l'addebito su un conto corrente e quindi il pagamento telematico dell'f24??

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

ma a voi in fase di controllo questa versione crea problemi??
stesso contratto, mi passa con la versione 3.2.1 ma non con la 3.2.2

----------


## RobyL

Certamente!
In questo senso si esprime la circolare 33, punto 6, capoverso 5.   

> Cari colleghi, vi pongo un piccolo quesito: contratto soggetto ad iva e già registrato, nel software dell'ade il canone va indicato comprendendo l'adeguamento istat?
> ringrazio anticipatamente per la risposta.

----------


## RobyL

Ebbene si, la versione 3.2.2 non importa correttamente i files della versione 3.2.1.
Ho dovuto riscriverli, e cosi tutto funziona!!!!! E sto ringraziando sentitamente i luminari che hanno scritto il codice del programma.....   

> ma a voi in fase di controllo questa versione crea problemi??
> stesso contratto, mi passa con la versione 3.2.1 ma non con la 3.2.2

----------


## RobyL

No, il pagamento e' contestuale all'addebito bancario!   

> Ragazzi è possibile pagare l'f24 separatamente e quindi in sede di invio dei contratti non dare i dati bancari, o è obbligatorio l'addebito su un conto corrente e quindi il pagamento telematico dell'f24??

----------


## GIUSEPPE3848

> probabilmente nn mi esprimo bene...
> allora stavolta provo riportando il caso: 
> affitto immobile privato > impresa individuale individuale (hotel)
> quindi nn soggetto ad IVA... 
> come lo caricate... io ho scelto questa opzione:
> CONTRATTO DI LOCAZIONE DI IMMOBILE DESTINATO AD USO DIVERSO DALL'ABITAZIONE 
> ma continuando nella spunta nn mi permette la possibilità di selezionare l'opzione "IN DEROGA" 
> come posso fare, dato ke voi siete + pratici mi date un aiuto...

  Il contratto dove il locatore è un privato, se non è un nuovo contratto, non deve pagare l'1%, ma avrà già pagato il 2% in sede di prima registrazione e poi negli anni successivi.
Se invece stai registrando telematicamente un nuovo contratto (e non sei obbligato perché puoi farlo ancora in cartaceo) allora va bene l'opzione scelta, ma paga il 2%.

----------


## GIUSEPPE3848

> Ragazzi è possibile pagare l'f24 separatamente e quindi in sede di invio dei contratti non dare i dati bancari, o è obbligatorio l'addebito su un conto corrente e quindi il pagamento telematico dell'f24??

  
E' obbligatorio l'addebito sul c/c e comunque non è un F24 ma un F23

----------


## astro78

l'obbligatorietà di registrazione telematica vale solo per i contratti in corso al 04/07/06??   

> Il contratto dove il locatore è un privato, se non è un nuovo contratto, non deve pagare l'1%, ma avrà già pagato il 2% in sede di prima registrazione e poi negli anni successivi.
> Se invece stai registrando telematicamente un nuovo contratto (e non sei obbligato perché puoi farlo ancora in cartaceo) allora va bene l'opzione scelta, ma paga il 2%.

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

> Ebbene si, la versione 3.2.2 non importa correttamente i files della versione 3.2.1.
> Ho dovuto riscriverli, e cosi tutto funziona!!!!! E sto ringraziando sentitamente i luminari che hanno scritto il codice del programma.....

  curiosità.. c'è nessuno che ha inserito i dati direttamente con la versione 3.2.2? vi ha dato problemi??

----------


## lulina

> ma a voi in fase di controllo questa versione crea problemi??
> stesso contratto, mi passa con la versione 3.2.1 ma non con la 3.2.2

  Io li sto compilando e spedendo con la versione 3.2.1. perchè con la 3.2.2. me li scartava. Altrimenti non avrei fatto in tempo a spedirli tutti.  :Mad:

----------


## Bibolo

cmq, io ho fatot l'invio tramite entratel, e mi da nella pagina di riepilogo delle ricevute, i no mi dei contratti con a fianco il numero zero, significa che sono in lavorazione o che non sono stati ricevuti per bene?? è già capitato a qualcuno? 
altro piccolo dubbio, nella fornitura dei dati per il contratto ho messo, nella sezione di sinistra il cf del locatore, e in quella di destra quello dell'intermediario, è giusto?

----------


## GIUSEPPE3848

> Vi sottopongo un interrogativo:
> un immobile categoria A/1 locato da una società ad un'altra società, risulta essere esente per natura, come devo inquadrarlo nel software?
> Se lo metto come strumentale sbaglio,ma se lo metto come abitativo non mi fa mettere la flag "in deroga"...... voi come vi state regolando?
> Fortunamente tutti gli altri contratti che avevo con classi da A/1 ad A/9 erano tutte locazioni effettuate da costruttore, e quindi avevo la voce adatta; in quest'altro caso invece cosa faccio? 
> Grazie
> Franky

  I contratti di locali abitativi locati da non costruttori hanno già assolto l'imposta di registro al 2% ogni anno perché esenti IVA e non vanno ri-registrati!

----------


## GIUSEPPE3848

> l'obbligatorietà di registrazione telematica vale solo per i contratti in corso al 04/07/06??

  Si. A meno che il locatore non possieda più di 100 unità immobiliari

----------


## Emanuela

Nei dati del locatore e/o conduttore che sono persone non fisiche, avete inserito i dati del rappresentante?

----------


## lulina

> Nei dati del locatore e/o conduttore che sono persone non fisiche, avete inserito i dati del rappresentante?

  Io li ho inseriti.

----------


## astro78

si io li ho inseriti   

> Nei dati del locatore e/o conduttore che sono persone non fisiche, avete inserito i dati del rappresentante?

----------


## Emanuela

Sapete comunque se sussiste l'obbligo?Fonti attendibili!!!  

> Io li ho inseriti.

----------


## RobyL

Ho avuto esito positivo all'invio ed alla successiva registrazione senza inserirli. Del resto le informazioni sui rappresentanti sono noti all'AE!!!   

> Sapete comunque se sussiste l'obbligo?Fonti attendibili!!!

----------


## Emanuela

Grazie RobyL! :Stick Out Tongue:   

> Ho avuto esito positivo all'invio ed alla successiva registrazione senza inserirli. Del resto le informazioni sui rappresentanti sono noti all'AE!!!

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

più lavoro e più mi incasino..  
ricapitolando.. 
dati per la registrazione.. 
dati fornitura contratto.. 
esempio.. codice fiscale del sogg richiedente la registrazione.. chi metto? 
codice fiscale intestatario conto corrente convenzionato .. chi metto?? 
specifico che sono un intermediario che effettua il pagamento sul c/c del proprietario 
ove invece add l'importo sul mio conto??? 
grazie.. ;-)

----------


## GIUSEPPE3848

> Mi sento un po' isolato!!! Per favore, ditemi almeno che non sapete cosa rispondere....
> Vi ripropongo il mio problema: 
> contratto di locazione (tra l'altro sublocazione ma secondo me è ininfluente) di immobile strumentale per il quale si beneficia della non imponibilità IVA ai sensi dell'art. 72 DPR 633/1972. Il contratto era già stato registrato a suo tempo e assoggettato ad imposta fissa di registro (anche se non ne ho la certezza). Secondo voi devo comunque procedere alla registrazione telematica e a pagare l'imposta dell'1%? (qui ho pochi dubbi, perché secondo me non posso scappare alla "tangente")
> In secondo luogo, e questo è il mio dubbio principale, dovrò esercitare l'opzione per l'IVA per non essere costretto a cadere nel regime di esenzione? oppure il regime speciale di non imponibilità ex art. 72 prevale sulla regola generale dell'esenzione ex art.10?

  Non so se ti hanno già risposto più avanti, ma secondo me il regime speciale di non imponibilità comunque prevale sulla regola generale. L'art 72 equipara le prestazioni di servizi all'art. 9 e quindi oggettivamente non imponibili e la circolare al punto 3. dice che vanno registrati secondo queste modalità i contratti che fino al 4 luglio erano soggetti al regime di imponibilità a IVA e che a seguito dell'entrata in vigore del D.L. rientrano nel regime di esenzione. Quindi *probabilmente* non devi nemmeno pagare l'1%.

----------


## calumet2004

contatto di locazione di immobili strumentali soggetti a IVA. 
nel caso il contratto fosse stato già registrato assoggettandolo ad imposta fissa, e scegliendo l'opzione dell'applicazione dell'iva, non si applicherebbe tale imposta in misura proporzionale. 
In base a questa a questa considerazione credo che io non debba registrare nuovamente il contratto ma solamente effettuare un pagamento successivo al primo??????? 
in ogni caso è sufficiente inserire il c/c dell'intestatario per effettuare il pagamento con relativo addebito??? 
grazie

----------


## Speedy

> contatto di locazione di immobili strumentali soggetti a IVA. 
> nel caso il contratto fosse stato già registrato assoggettandolo ad imposta fissa, e scegliendo l'opzione dell'applicazione dell'iva, non si applicherebbe tale imposta in misura proporzionale. 
> In base a questa a questa considerazione credo che io non debba registrare nuovamente il contratto ma solamente effettuare un pagamento successivo al primo??????? 
> in ogni caso è sufficiente inserire il c/c dell'intestatario per effettuare il pagamento con relativo addebito??? 
> grazie

  Purtroppo devi registrarlo di nuovo per pagare l'1% dal 4.7 in poi. Risparmi soltanto il bollo.

----------


## Speedy

> più lavoro e più mi incasino..  
> ricapitolando.. 
> dati per la registrazione.. 
> dati fornitura contratto.. 
> esempio.. codice fiscale del sogg richiedente la registrazione.. chi metto? 
> codice fiscale intestatario conto corrente convenzionato .. chi metto?? 
> specifico che sono un intermediario che effettua il pagamento sul c/c del proprietario 
> ove invece add l'importo sul mio conto??? 
> grazie.. ;-)

  Devi inserire il codice del locatore sia come soggetto richiedente la registrazione sia come intestatario del c/c. Il codice fiscale dell'intermediario va indicato come intestatario del c/c solo se versa sul suo c/c in nome e per conto del locatore. Il messaggio di errore di entratel (codice fiscale dell'intermediario diverso da quello del locatore) non è bloccante e puoi trasmettere il file senza problemi.

----------


## RobyL

La regola generale, e nota bene i presupposti soggettivi, e' l'esenzione.
L'imponibilità e' una scelta che deve essere esercitata.
Ciao   

> Non so se ti hanno già risposto più avanti, ma secondo me il regime speciale di non imponibilità comunque prevale sulla regola generale. L'art 72 equipara le prestazioni di servizi all'art. 9 e quindi oggettivamente non imponibili e la circolare al punto 3. dice che vanno registrati secondo queste modalità i contratti che fino al 4 luglio erano soggetti al regime di imponibilità a IVA e che a seguito dell'entrata in vigore del D.L. rientrano nel regime di esenzione. Quindi *probabilmente* non devi nemmeno pagare l'1%.

----------


## Speedy

[QUOTE=Bibolo;1325]cmq, io ho fatot l'invio tramite entratel, e mi da nella pagina di riepilogo delle ricevute, i no mi dei contratti con a fianco il numero zero, significa che sono in lavorazione o che non sono stati ricevuti per bene?? &#232; gi&#224; capitato a qualcuno? 
altro piccolo dubbio, nella fornitura dei dati per il contratto ho messo, nella sezione di sinistra il cf del locatore, e in quella di destra quello dell'intermediario, &#232; giusto?[/QUOTE 
Il file entratel finch&#232; &#232; in lavorazione indica il numero zero, quindi nessun problema se il file .ccf ha superato il controllo entratel prima dell'invio.
Il codice fiscale dell'intermediario va indicato solo se il pagamento avviene con addebito sul suo c/c in nome e per conto del locatore. Altrimenti in tutte e due le caselle va indicato il codice fiscale del locatore.

----------


## RobyL

Si applica l'imposta proporzionale 1%. A che serve il decreto convertito in legge altrimenti?
E va fatta la registrazione, in deroga, perche' serve all'opzione secondo le nuove regole. Ciao   

> contatto di locazione di immobili strumentali soggetti a IVA. 
> nel caso il contratto fosse stato già registrato assoggettandolo ad imposta fissa, e scegliendo l'opzione dell'applicazione dell'iva, non si applicherebbe tale imposta in misura proporzionale. 
> In base a questa a questa considerazione credo che io non debba registrare nuovamente il contratto ma solamente effettuare un pagamento successivo al primo??????? 
> in ogni caso è sufficiente inserire il c/c dell'intestatario per effettuare il pagamento con relativo addebito??? 
> grazie

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

> Devi inserire il codice del locatore sia come soggetto richiedente la registrazione sia come intestatario del c/c. Il codice fiscale dell'intermediario va indicato come intestatario del c/c solo se versa sul suo c/c in nome e per conto del locatore. Il messaggio di errore di entratel (codice fiscale dell'intermediario diverso da quello del locatore) non è bloccante e puoi trasmettere il file senza problemi.

  ti ringrazio.. condivido.. avevo bisogno di una conferma

----------


## RobyL

Evviva, risolto il problema dell'applicazione 3.2.2
Appena pubblicato sul sito AE 
"locazioni.jar"!!!!! http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...+di+pagamento/ 
VADO A PROVARLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RobyL

FUNZIONA!!!    

> Evviva, risolto il problema dell'applicazione 3.2.2
> Appena pubblicato sul sito AE 
> "locazioni.jar"!!!!! http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...+di+pagamento/ 
> VADO A PROVARLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

ho seguito le indicazioni ma non riesco ad installarlo.. clicco su locazioni jar ma poi non riesco a sostiutirlo. infatti è un file .zip come faccio?

----------


## bacciga

ragazzi qualcuno ha avuto l'errore seguente (non bloccante..)?
Come vi siete comportati?  
B113- importo autoliquidato dell'imposta di registrazione maggiore dell'importo base calcolato.
B144- importo base calcolato...- importo autoliquidato.... 
ps: va da se che il calcolo effettuato &#232; giusto...

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

> ragazzi qualcuno ha avuto l'errore seguente (non bloccante..)?
> Come vi siete comportati?  
> B113- importo autoliquidato dell'imposta di registrazione maggiore dell'importo base calcolato.
> B144- importo base calcolato...- importo autoliquidato.... 
> ps: va da se che il calcolo effettuato &#232; giusto...

  io errore b113 
io anche b114 
e naturalmente il conto &#232; giusto
ma tu hai usato il 3.2.2 ? hai creato direttamente con questo programma? 
ho provato a proporlo anche con la versione precedente.. ed &#232; ok..

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

> io errore b113 
> io anche b114 
> e naturalmente il conto &#232; giusto
> ma tu hai usato il 3.2.2 ? hai creato direttamente con questo programma? 
> ho provato a proporlo anche con la versione precedente.. ed &#232; ok..

  dimenticavo.. &#232; non bloccante se l'importo &#232; superiore.. altrimenti diventa bloccante

----------


## tenten

> Non so se ti hanno già risposto più avanti, ma secondo me il regime speciale di non imponibilità comunque prevale sulla regola generale. L'art 72 equipara le prestazioni di servizi all'art. 9 e quindi oggettivamente non imponibili e la circolare al punto 3. dice che vanno registrati secondo queste modalità i contratti che fino al 4 luglio erano soggetti al regime di imponibilità a IVA e che a seguito dell'entrata in vigore del D.L. rientrano nel regime di esenzione. Quindi *probabilmente* non devi nemmeno pagare l'1%.

  Grazie della risposta! Ero all'inizio di quell'idea anch'io ma mi è sembrato strano che esistesse la possibilità di "sfuggire" al pagamento dell'imposta di registro, considerando anche quello che è lo spirito della norma e cioè di colpire tutte le locazioni. Il passo della circolare che hai citato però mi era sfuggito e a questo punto ho ancora più dubbi che prima perché rileggendola adesso penso che tu abbia pienamente ragione.
A questo punto, ho due nuovi pensieri:
1) cosa succede se non registro e un giorno viene fuori l'Agenzia che mi dice che ero obbligato? Beh... credo che mi chiederanno le sanzioni piene sull'imposta non versata ma che non esista il rischio di perdere la non imponibilità.
2) se al contrario decido di registrare e pagare l'1%, dopo devo chiedere la metà al conduttore, il quale potrebbe eccepire che ho fatto una cosa inutile e che non ha intenzione di accollarsi la sua parte. 
Bel dilemma... credo che non ne verrò mai a capo!!
L'ultima cosa che ho pensato è di registrare e di pagare, poi fare istanza di interpello e, se mi rispondono che non era dovuta, fare istanza di rimborso... Bella roba!

----------


## Speedy

> dimenticavo.. &#232; non bloccante se l'importo &#232; superiore.. altrimenti diventa bloccante

  Per un buco del sw_ade sia 3.2.1 che 3.2.2  talvolta accade che l'importo calcolato dal sw &#232; diverso da quello autoliquidato. Se inferiore, diventa errore bloccante, per cui occorre controllare i dati del file xml e sopratutto l'importo del canone annuale che risulta errato e va corretto con wordpad. Se superiore, l'errore non &#232; bloccante e si pu&#242; inviare. Questo secondo tipo di errore viene fuori quando il periodo di locazione &#232; superiore a 12 mesi perch&#232; annualit&#224; scaduta prima della data di registrazione telematica.

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

> Per un buco del sw_ade sia 3.2.1 che 3.2.2  talvolta accade che l'importo calcolato dal sw &#232; diverso da quello autoliquidato. Se inferiore, diventa errore bloccante, per cui occorre controllare i dati del file xml e sopratutto l'importo del canone annuale che risulta errato e va corretto con wordpad. Se superiore, l'errore non &#232; bloccante e si pu&#242; inviare. Questo secondo tipo di errore viene fuori quando il periodo di locazione &#232; superiore a 12 mesi perch&#232; annualit&#224; scaduta prima della data di registrazione telematica.

  quindi se ho capito bene nel caso di errore bloccante devo aprire il file xml ed intervenire con wordpad sul file stesso prima del controllo e dell'autentica? giusto?

----------


## Speedy

> quindi se ho capito bene nel caso di errore bloccante devo aprire il file xml ed intervenire con wordpad sul file stesso prima del controllo e dell'autentica? giusto?

  Giusto. Prima visualizza o stampa il file xml e confronta i dati con quelli che hai caricato con 3.2.2 per trovare le differenze. Poi apri il file con wordpad e correggi i dati errati. Quindi con entratel controlla (file .dcm) ed autentica (file .ccf). Se tutto &#232; OK e le segnalazioni di anomalia non sono bloccanti puoi trasmettere.
Ho seguito questa procedura per errori simili ed il file &#232; stato accettato e mi &#232; tornata indietro la ricevuta di registrazione.

----------


## sonia

Ciao a tutti, finalmente sono registrata e ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto datomi.
Per ovviare all'errore bloccante D0003 ho trasformato in XML dalla sw 3.2.1, che non mi ha dato errori bloccanti.  :Mad:  Il mio capo ha detto  che tutti i contratti in essere al 4/7/06 (la circolare non specifica se registrati o meno) devono essere registrati TUTTI in Deroga al Dl233. Ho appena terminato ti riaprirli tutti, metterli in deroga e rifare XML. OK tutti inviati senza errori bloccanti.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sonia

Se entro il 30/11/2006 non ricevo le ricevute ADE della 1a registrazione dei contratti, non posso fare il rinnovo per le ANNUALITA' SUCCESSIVE che scadono anch'esse il 30/11/2006.  :Mad:  *Sapete se ci sono sanzioni? Come devo comportarmi ?*

----------


## GIUSEPPE3848

> La regola generale, e nota bene i presupposti soggettivi, e' l'esenzione.
> L'imponibilità e' una scelta che deve essere esercitata.
> Ciao

  Certamente! 
La regola generale dal 4 luglio è l'esenzione con tre deroghe legislative (con obbligo di imponibiltà) e la possibilità di derogare alla regola generale mediante opzione nei casi diversi dalle deroghe.
La non imponibilità dell'art. 72 (cioè art. 9) è una norma di carattere speciale e pertanto prevalente sulla norma (l'esenzione) di carattere generale.
La registrazione che tanto ci assilla in questi giorni deve essere eseguita (pagando l'1% di imposta di registro) per quei contratti che rientrano nell'art. 10 n. 8 della Legge IVA, sia in quanto esenti, sia perchè legislativamente derogati, sia perché opzionalmente imponibile (tutti comunque previsti dalla nuova formulazione dell'art.10 n. 8). Nel caso di tenten siamo al di fuori dell'art.10 n. 8 per applicazione di una norma speciale che rende la locazione non imponibile.

----------


## Speedy

> Se entro il 30/11/2006 non ricevo le ricevute ADE della 1a registrazione dei contratti, non posso fare il rinnovo per le ANNUALITA' SUCCESSIVE che scadono anch'esse il 30/11/2006.  *Sapete se ci sono sanzioni? Come devo comportarmi ?*

  Il versamento dell'imposta complementare sui rinnovi può essere effettuato entro i trenta giorni successivi. Quindi per le annualità che scadono il 30.11 il versamento va effettuato entro il 30.12. In ogni caso sembra che l'ADE abbia promesso un po' di tolleranza per i primi versamenti successivi al 30.11.

----------


## sonia

non mi sono spiegata ...
per i contratti in scadenza dal 5/7/06 31/10/06 ho inviato ieri la 1a reigistrazione. per fare il rinnovo per annualità successiva devo attendere le ricevute del 1° invio di ieri. Se arrivano dopo il 30/11, potrò fare i rinnovi annualità dopo tale data; applicheranno/arriveranno sanzioni su tali rinnovi ? :Mad:

----------


## Speedy

> non mi sono spiegata ...
> per i contratti in scadenza dal 5/7/06 31/10/06 ho inviato ieri la 1a reigistrazione. per fare il rinnovo per annualit&#224; successiva devo attendere le ricevute del 1&#176; invio di ieri. Se arrivano dopo il 30/11, potr&#242; fare i rinnovi annualit&#224; dopo tale data; applicheranno/arriveranno sanzioni su tali rinnovi ?

  Come indicato dalla circolare 33, avresti dovuto pagare con la prima registrazione anche l'annualit&#224; 1.11.2006-31.10.2007 in quanto annualit&#224; scaduta prima della registrazione. Comunque le sanzioni sono quelle del ravvedimento operoso: 3,75% per un ritardo non superiore a trenta giorni, 6% per un ritardo superiore a 30 giorni ma inferiore ad un anno.

----------


## Daniela

A me nella home page di Entratel dice che risulta un file di ricevute ancora non letto ma poi quando vado a vedere in effetti non c'è niente; mi hanno anche mandato una mail dicendomi di andare a leggere la mia ricevuta!!
E' successo anche a qualcuno di voi per caso?
Grazie.

----------


## roby

> A me nella home page di Entratel dice che risulta un file di ricevute ancora non letto ma poi quando vado a vedere in effetti non c'è niente; mi hanno anche mandato una mail dicendomi di andare a leggere la mia ricevuta!!
> E' successo anche a qualcuno di voi per caso?
> Grazie.

  Anche a me capita la stessa identica cosa.
Comunque sembra che l'Agenzia Entrate conceda (!) una proroga dei termini al 18 dicembre... (dovremmo ringraziare?) :Confused:

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

> Come indicato dalla circolare 33, avresti dovuto pagare con la prima registrazione anche l'annualit&#224; 1.11.2006-31.10.2007 in quanto annualit&#224; scaduta prima della registrazione. Comunque le sanzioni sono quelle del ravvedimento operoso: 3,75% per un ritardo non superiore a trenta giorni, 6% per un ritardo superiore a 30 giorni ma inferiore ad un anno.

  esempio, contratto con esercizio dell'opzione IVA, decorrenza 1/11/2004, prima registrazione telematica di contratto già registrato su cartaceo. come faccio a dire al programma che devo pagare non solo il periodo luglio 06 ottobre 06, ma anche l'annualità successiva?? dovrei calcolare l'1% su 4 + 12 mensilità?? capito bene??

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

> A me nella home page di Entratel dice che risulta un file di ricevute ancora non letto ma poi quando vado a vedere in effetti non c'è niente; mi hanno anche mandato una mail dicendomi di andare a leggere la mia ricevuta!!
> E' successo anche a qualcuno di voi per caso?
> Grazie.

  prova ad inserire una data di qualche giorno antecedente

----------


## Elibr

Ciao a tutti,
anche io sono nuova del forum.
In questi giorni mi sono letta tutti gli interventi, che sono stati molto utili per la registrazione di questi benedetti contratti di locazione.
Ma mi chiedo,  ieri pomeriggio ho inviato tutti i contratti con la versione 3.2.1 (l'ulteriore agg. della nuova versione non era stato ancora rilasciato). Questi andranno bene lo stesso o potrebbero essere scartati poichè compilati con la versione non aggiornata del sw?
Grazie mille :Smile:

----------


## sonia

il programma non consente in fase di 1a registrazione di pagare *ANCHE* l'annualità successiva; pertanto ti concede (a) di fare 1° registrazione per contratto es. 1/10/2004 30/9/2010 e calcola LUI in automatico il rateo da 4/7/06 a 30/9/06, (b) inviare e attendere ricevuta, prendere i dati (3T ecc.) e fare ANNUALITA' SUCCESSIVE per il periodo 1/10/06-30/9/07. PREGO POTETE CONFERMARE ? :Confused:

----------


## sonia

> esempio, contratto con esercizio dell'opzione IVA, decorrenza 1/11/2004, prima registrazione telematica di contratto già registrato su cartaceo. come faccio a dire al programma che devo pagare non solo il periodo luglio 06 ottobre 06, ma anche l'annualità successiva?? dovrei calcolare l'1% su 4 + 12 mensilità?? capito bene??

  se la ricevuta della registrazione dei contratti la ricevo ad esempio il 2/12/06, *solo* allora posso fare rinnovo dei contratti con scadenza annuale (compresa dal 4/7/06 al 31/10/06); se il problema &#232; tecnico dovuto a loro ritardo elaborazione 1 reg.contratti, pensi che io (e quelli come me) sia in ritardo e quindi con sanzione ????

----------


## lele

> il programma non consente in fase di 1a registrazione di pagare *ANCHE* l'annualità successiva; pertanto ti concede (a) di fare 1° registrazione per contratto es. 1/10/2004 30/9/2010 e calcola LUI in automatico il rateo da 4/7/06 a 30/9/06, (b) inviare e attendere ricevuta, prendere i dati (3T ecc.) e fare ANNUALITA' SUCCESSIVE per il periodo 1/10/06-30/9/07. PREGO POTETE CONFERMARE ?

  
Esattamente così...ho solo il dubbio su che anno di registrazione devo mettere siccome il contratto era già stato registrato nel 2002,penso però 2006 con serie 3T..chi mi sa rispondere?
grazie

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

> il programma non consente in fase di 1a registrazione di pagare *ANCHE* l'annualità successiva; pertanto ti concede (a) di fare 1° registrazione per contratto es. 1/10/2004 30/9/2010 e calcola LUI in automatico il rateo da 4/7/06 a 30/9/06, (b) inviare e attendere ricevuta, prendere i dati (3T ecc.) e fare ANNUALITA' SUCCESSIVE per il periodo 1/10/06-30/9/07. PREGO POTETE CONFERMARE ?

  anche io la penso cos&#236;... ma questa mattina ho letto ci&#242;:
Originalmente inviato da Speedy  
Come indicato dalla circolare 33, avresti dovuto pagare con la prima registrazione anche l'annualit&#224; 1.11.2006-31.10.2007 in quanto annualit&#224; scaduta prima della registrazione. Comunque le sanzioni sono quelle del ravvedimento operoso: 3,75% per un ritardo non superiore a trenta giorni, 6% per un ritardo superiore a 30 giorni ma inferiore ad un anno.   
che dobbiamo fare?

----------


## lele

> anche io la penso così... ma questa mattina ho letto ciò:
> Originalmente inviato da Speedy  
> Come indicato dalla circolare 33, avresti dovuto pagare con la prima registrazione anche l'annualità 1.11.2006-31.10.2007 in quanto annualità scaduta prima della registrazione. Comunque le sanzioni sono quelle del ravvedimento operoso: 3,75% per un ritardo non superiore a trenta giorni, 6% per un ritardo superiore a 30 giorni ma inferiore ad un anno.   
> che dobbiamo fare?

  Il procedimento è giusto così,Speedy intendeva nel caso non arrivassero in tempo le ricevute per poter fare i pagamenti successivi,ma qualcuno ha detto di una proroga fino al 18 dicembre,chi ne sa qualcosa?

----------


## lele

Ragazzi non ho ancora le ricevute degli invii di venerdì 24!!ma come è possibile?!!di quelli di ieri non so quando mai le avrò!!!PROROGA PROROGA PROROGA!!!!  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## ferrero

Come molti ho spedito il file il 23/11/06 e non ho ancora ricevuto nulla dall'Ade, mi viene il dubbio ke visto ke ho compilato i contratto sul 3.2.0 poi li ho travasati sul 3.2.1 e spediti, leggendo le vs. segnalazioni precedenti dite ke il file verrà scartato????? Ma come mi verrà comunicato dall'Ade???
Sono disperata!!

----------


## Stefanel

Io ho spedito dei contratti il 24 mattina e a oggi non sono ancora arrivati!!
Pensavo di essere un caso raro, ma vedo che non dai vari messaggio che non è cosi!!!  :EEK!:  
Qualcuno sa quando arriveranno le ricevute??

----------


## Daniela

> prova ad inserire una data di qualche giorno antecedente

  Grazie per la risposta: il fatto è che cliccando sul link relativo al "file di ricevute ancora non letto" mi porta alla pagina di ricerca degli invii effettuati (e non al file di ricevute proprio), dopodichè facendo una ricerca mi ritrovo il mio invio (di cui ormai so a memoria il protocollo) ma senza ricevuta!!

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

qualcuno di voi ha ricevuto comunicazioni per contratti inviati in data 23 novembre?? io sono ancora in attesa
se avete ricevute fatemi sapere in che orario sono state spedite  
grazie

----------


## Stefanel

> Grazie per la risposta: il fatto è che cliccando sul link relativo al "file di ricevute ancora non letto" mi porta alla pagina di ricerca degli invii effettuati (e non al file di ricevute proprio), dopodichè facendo una ricerca mi ritrovo il mio invio (di cui ormai so a memoria il protocollo) ma senza ricevuta!!

  
Non è che per caso avete fatto un invio per un F24 telematico? 
Lo so che non c'entra nulla, ma a me succede come nel tuo caso, per gli invii dei vari F24!!!

----------


## panceras

> Sono nuovo dell'ambiente, quindi intanto un saluto a tutti. 
> Vorrei un parere :
> secondo voi va registrato un contratto stipulato da un'immobiliare con un medico per un A/10  (soltanto alcuni giorni e ad orari prestabiliti)? Faccio presente che nel contratto stipulato oltre all'uso dei locali, si forniscono anche utenze telefoniche, personale di segreteria, attrezzatuare diagnostiche come ecodoppler etc., rete di pc, pulizie, consumi e altro.
> L'mmobiliare fattura ovviamente con iva, e il contratto per il momento non è stato registrato. Il mio dubbio è se adesso devo valutare il "peso dell'immobile"  ai fini della registrazione telematica scadente il 30/11. 
> Vi ringrazio anticipatamente.

  Anche io ho un problema analogo:un contratto di fornitura di servizi (segreteria, attrezzatura, mobili ecc.) comprensivo degli spazi (locali dell'ufficio) utilizzati. Ho inviato il quesito 2 settimane fa al Sole24 ore e all'ADE e non mi hanno ancora risposto!!!
Tanto danno la proroga

----------


## bacciga

ho usato direttamente la 3.2.2..
non è bloccante.. cmq c'è mezza italia disperata con questi invii di contratti.. se non danno la proroga ora non so proprio quando sia giusto concederla...  :Frown:       

> io errore b113 
> io anche b114 
> e naturalmente il conto è giusto
> ma tu hai usato il 3.2.2 ? hai creato direttamente con questo programma? 
> ho provato a proporlo anche con la versione precedente.. ed è ok..

----------


## tenten

Per tutti coloro che ancora non lo sanno (penso pochi), vi annuncio che c'è la proroga al 18 dicembre!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Stefanel

> Per tutti coloro che ancora non lo sanno (penso pochi), vi annuncio che c'è la proroga al 18 dicembre!!

  
Dovè scritto?????  :EEK!:

----------


## leleosana2005

PROROGA fino al 18 dicembre 
Sole24ore di oggi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## tenten

Comunicato Dell'agenzia Delle Entrate Di Ieri Riportato Sul Sole 24 Ore Di Oggi.

----------


## lele

ALE' OOH,ALE' OHH..PROROGA FINO AL 18 DICEMBRE!!!
Qualcuno che ha già fatto pagamenti successivi,so ke sarete rari,mi può aiutare?anno di registrazione 2006 anke per i contratto già registrato nel 2002 in cartaceo?anno di pagamento 2007 è giusto allora?

----------


## Stefanel

> PROROGA fino al 18 dicembre 
> Sole24ore di oggi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  
Il sole 24 ore a me arriva in ufficio e al momento il postino non è ancora arrivato!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Bibolo

[QUOTE=Speedy;1346]  

> cmq, io ho fatot l'invio tramite entratel, e mi da nella pagina di riepilogo delle ricevute, i no mi dei contratti con a fianco il numero zero, significa che sono in lavorazione o che non sono stati ricevuti per bene?? è già capitato a qualcuno? 
> altro piccolo dubbio, nella fornitura dei dati per il contratto ho messo, nella sezione di sinistra il cf del locatore, e in quella di destra quello dell'intermediario, è giusto?[/QUOTE 
> Il file entratel finchè è in lavorazione indica il numero zero, quindi nessun problema se il file .ccf ha superato il controllo entratel prima dell'invio.
> Il codice fiscale dell'intermediario va indicato solo se il pagamento avviene con addebito sul suo c/c in nome e per conto del locatore. Altrimenti in tutte e due le caselle va indicato il codice fiscale del locatore.

  
grazie speedy, avevo sentore di aver fatto le cose +/- giuste, ma mi ha comunque tolto un peso, spero però che arrivino presto le ricevute, devo fare un pgamento successivo, quindi ho bisogno della ricevuta.

----------


## Emanuela

Vi consiglio di prendere visione:  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...4Novita+ultime 
quella della data odierna!

----------


## vdscri

> Il sole 24 ore a me arriva in ufficio e al momento il postino non è ancora arrivato!!

   :Big Grin:  c'è anche sul sito dell'ADE adesso

----------


## Stefanel

> c'è anche sul sito dell'ADE adesso

  
si si ora sono andata a vedere nel sito! Grazie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Robi

> non mi sono spiegata ...
> per i contratti in scadenza dal 5/7/06 31/10/06 ho inviato ieri la 1a reigistrazione. per fare il rinnovo per annualità successiva devo attendere le ricevute del 1° invio di ieri. Se arrivano dopo il 30/11, potrò fare i rinnovi annualità dopo tale data; applicheranno/arriveranno sanzioni su tali rinnovi ?

  Presumo proprio di no dal momento che non è dovuto ad un comportamento omissivo, ma è conseguente ai ritardi di protocollazione. E' una supposizione dettata dal buon senso.

----------


## Robi

> Vi consiglio di prendere visione:  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...4Novita+ultime 
> quella della data odierna!

  Che ti avevo detto?????  :Big Grin:

----------


## sonia

> Presumo proprio di no dal momento che non è dovuto ad un comportamento omissivo, ma è conseguente ai ritardi di protocollazione. E' una supposizione dettata dal buon senso.

  GRAZIE ROBI, ora ne abbiamo di tempo per ... riparlarne

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

si ma proroga per cosa?? nuovi o pagamenti successivi??

----------


## nefertiti07

Buone notizie allora ragazzi....buon lavoro a tutti!

----------


## Robi

> si ma proroga per cosa?? nuovi o pagamenti successivi??

  Ma credo proprio per tutto...non ha senso creare altra confusione, e poi con quale criterio escludere uno piuttosto che un altro???

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

a questo punto vedrete che il 16 dicembre uscirà la versione 3.2.3... piena di errori...  :Big Grin:

----------


## sonia

cos&#236; dice _Testo:
E' in corso di emanazione il provvedimento del direttore dell'Agenzia delle
Entrate per il differimento dal 30 novembre a lunedi' 18 dicembre del
termine di registrazione telematica dei contratti di locazione dei
fabbricati, gia' assoggettati a Iva, in corso alla data del 4 luglio 2006._ *solo per questi* _Il testo integrale del provvedimento sara' quanto prima disponibile sul sito
Internet dell'Amministrazione fiscale - www.agenziaentrate.gov.it - nella
sezione Norme e Circolari_.
io penso che vale per tutto e cio&#232; per la 1a registrazione e per le annualit&#224; successive ?

----------


## franky1977

Non sarà molto professionale ma YEPPA YEPPA YEPPA!!!!!!! 
Tornando a noi sul sito dell'agenzia c'è la soluzione all'errore D003 ed è una soluzione che ha dell'incredibile:  *Attenzione: Gli utenti che, utilizzando la versione 3.2.2 del prodotto di compilazione dei contratti di locazione, riscontrassero il codice di errore D003 (importo del canone costante errato, omesso o uguale a zero) devono:  
- procedere eventualmente alla chiusura dellapplicazione Contratti di locazione 
cliccare sul link relativo al file locazioni.jar riportato di seguito e salvarlo nella cartella /AgenziaEntrate/ContrattiDiLocazione 3.2.2, sostituendolo al precedente file 
- avviare lapplicazione Contratti di Locazione e riaprire i file relativi ai contratti che presentino tale anomalia 
- procedere al calcolo dellimposta di registro, con lapposito pulsante 
salvare il file così modificato e procedere, come di consueto, alla generazione del file in formato XML 
locazioni.jar* 
Secondo me siamo davvero alla frutta!!!!!!!!

----------


## Robi

[QUOTE=sonia;1403]così dice _Testo:
E' in corso di emanazione il provvedimento del direttore dell'Agenzia delle
Entrate per il differimento dal 30 novembre a lunedi' 18 dicembre del
termine di registrazione telematica dei contratti di locazione dei
fabbricati, gia' assoggettati a Iva, in corso alla data del 4 luglio 2006._ *solo per questi* _Il testo integrale del provvedimento sara' quanto prima disponibile sul sito
Internet dell'Amministrazione fiscale - www.agenziaentrate.gov.it - nella
sezione Norme e Circolari_.
io penso che vale per tutto e cioè per la 1a registrazione e per le annualità successive ?[/QUOTE 
Bè non che sia esempio di chiarezza, giusto per non smentirsi!

----------


## Stefanel

> B&#232; non che sia esempio di chiarezza, giusto per non smentirsi!

   
E quando mai sono stati chiari?????  :Cool: 
Di tutta questa storia ADE non hanno capito mai nulla!!!

----------


## panceras

PROROGA: non trovate che sia un p&#242; assordante il silenzio che hanno avuto gli organi di stampa in questi giorni (Sole 24 ore in testa) su questo argomento?
E' possibile riportare a pag 27 (!!!) una notizia del genere che doveva andare in prima pagina?
Ma come andremo a finire?

----------


## bacciga

> PROROGA: non trovate che sia un pò assordante il silenzio che hanno avuto gli organi di stampa in questi giorni (Sole 24 ore in testa) su questo argomento?
> E' possibile riportare a pag 27 (!!!) una notizia del genere che doveva andare in prima pagina?
> Ma come andremo a finire?

  CONCORDO PIENAMENTE

----------


## vdscri

> PROROGA: non trovate che sia un pò assordante il silenzio che hanno avuto gli organi di stampa in questi giorni (Sole 24 ore in testa) su questo argomento?
> E' possibile riportare a pag 27 (!!!) una notizia del genere che doveva andare in prima pagina?
> Ma come andremo a finire?

  La cosa impostante è comunque che ci abbiano dato altri 18 giorni di tempo per chiarire un po' di dubbi e per concludere gli adempimenti in scadenza

----------


## Sezz

Ora i dubbi si spostano sul rinvio: 
- il rinvio al 18 dicembre è solo per i contratti in essere al 04/07/06 (visto che il comunicato dice "già assoggettati ad Iva, in corso alla data del 4 luglio 2006" oppure anche per i contratti stipulati successivamente ma non ancora registrati? 
Grazie ai partecipanti alla discussione; come hanno già detto altri molto più utile che qualsiasi circolare dell'AdE.   
Stefano :Smile:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> PROROGA: non trovate che sia un p&#242; assordante il silenzio che hanno avuto gli organi di stampa in questi giorni (Sole 24 ore in testa) su questo argomento?
> E' possibile riportare a pag 27 (!!!) una notizia del genere che doveva andare in prima pagina?
> Ma come andremo a finire?

  In effetti Italia Oggi di stamane la notizia l'ha messa in prima pagina, dove era giusto collocarla, vista la nota ufficiale di ieri dell'Agenzia.

----------


## alberto

rinnovo la richiesta di aiuto perché ho dei problemi e non riesco ad inviare i contratti. 1 volta creato il file xml e mi collego ad entratel cosa devo fare? Se gentilmente qualcuno volesse darmi una mano gli sarei molto grato

----------


## Sezz

> rinnovo la richiesta di aiuto perché ho dei problemi e non riesco ad inviare i contratti. 1 volta creato il file xml e mi collego ad entratel cosa devo fare? Se gentilmente qualcuno volesse darmi una mano gli sarei molto grato

  Nel programma di entratel devi aver controllato (il file avr&#224; una estensione .dcm) e autenticato (il file avr&#224; un'estensione .ccf) il file e successivamente procedere all'invio o direttamente o dal sito internet.

----------


## bacciga

La circolare ADE 33, la circolare Assonime n. 52 e l'articolo sul sole 24 ore di oggi a pagina 27 limita agli immobili strumentali appartenenti alle categorie catastali C, D, E e A10 l'obbligo di registrazione dei contratti di locazione . 
Si sono dimenticati la categoria B (scuole, musei, uffici pubblici...) che unanime dottrina (per tutti Maurizio Leo- Il testo unico sulle imposte sui redditi 2006) assimilano agli immobili strumentali per natura. 
Un Cliente dello studio ha come conduttore il Serit Riscossione tributi, la Categoria catastale dell'immobile &#232; B04 - uffici pubblici. 
Secondo voi &#232; un refuso o veramente tali contratti non vanno registrati?
La norma secondo voi mira a non gravare ulteriormente il bilancio dello Stato visto che il 50% dell'imposta di registro viene di norma riaddebitata al conduttore?

----------


## Daniela

> Non è che per caso avete fatto un invio per un F24 telematico? 
> Lo so che non c'entra nulla, ma a me succede come nel tuo caso, per gli invii dei vari F24!!!

  No, non abbiamo inviato nessun F24 telematico. E tu in quel caso che fai? cioè le ricevute alla fine puoi vederle?

----------


## panceras

> No, non abbiamo inviato nessun F24 telematico. E tu in quel caso che fai? cioè le ricevute alla fine puoi vederle?

  Non so se posso esserti d'aiuto ma se invece di cliccare su "Lista invii effettuati" clicchi su "Riepilogo invii per documento" ti compare una videata di tutti gli invii effettuati per tipo di documento e segliendo "Esito versamento unificato" ti ritrovi tutte le tue ricevute a prescindere dalla data di invio

----------


## GiacoXp

VI CHIEDO AIUTO .... 
Quanti file si possono allegare al file Xml  contente i contratti di locazione 
io ne ho inviati 11 in un unico file Xml va bene o devo farlo singolarmente ?? 
Datemi una risposta il prima possibile è gia + di 24 ore che sono in elaborazione !!

----------


## bacciga

NORMALMENTE RESTANO IN ELEABORAZIONE 3 GIORNI LAVORATIVI    

> VI CHIEDO AIUTO .... 
> Quanti file si possono allegare al file Xml  contente i contratti di locazione 
> io ne ho inviati 11 in un unico file Xml va bene o devo farlo singolarmente ?? 
> Datemi una risposta il prima possibile è gia + di 24 ore che sono in elaborazione !!

----------


## Stefanel

> No, non abbiamo inviato nessun F24 telematico. E tu in quel caso che fai? cioè le ricevute alla fine puoi vederle?

  Io in questo caso, vado a riprendere il file che ho iniviato e sullo stesso giorno mi trovo la ricevuta.
Oppure controllo del riepilogo ricevuto ogni singola voce, fino a trovare la cartellina chiusa!!!

----------


## bacciga

A NESSUNO E' CAPITATO UN IMMOBILE CAT. B?   

> La circolare ADE 33, la circolare Assonime n. 52 e l'articolo sul sole 24 ore di oggi a pagina 27 limita agli immobili strumentali appartenenti alle categorie catastali C, D, E e A10 l'obbligo di registrazione dei contratti di locazione . 
> Si sono dimenticati la categoria B (scuole, musei, uffici pubblici...) che unanime dottrina (per tutti Maurizio Leo- Il testo unico sulle imposte sui redditi 2006) assimilano agli immobili strumentali per natura. 
> Un Cliente dello studio ha come conduttore il Serit Riscossione tributi, la Categoria catastale dell'immobile è B04 - uffici pubblici. 
> Secondo voi è un refuso o veramente tali contratti non vanno registrati?
> La norma secondo voi mira a non gravare ulteriormente il bilancio dello Stato visto che il 50% dell'imposta di registro viene di norma riaddebitata al conduttore?

----------


## Stefanel

> NORMALMENTE RESTANO IN ELEABORAZIONE 3 GIORNI LAVORATIVI

  
Io è dal 24 che sto aspettando le ricevute e ancora adesso non è arrivato nulla!!! :Mad:

----------


## leleosana2005

normalmente rimangono 3 giorni lavorativi... ma visto che ho inviato le ricevute il 24 e ad oggi non sono ancora arrivate... io punto sui 5 giorni lavorativi!!! mettetevi il cuore in pace e aspettate... :Mad:

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

chi ha ricevuto risposta per nuovi contratti inviati in data 23/11?? io ancora no.. se avete ricevuto mi comunicate l'orario di invio????
grazie

----------


## Speedy

> A me nella home page di Entratel dice che risulta un file di ricevute ancora non letto ma poi quando vado a vedere in effetti non c'è niente; mi hanno anche mandato una mail dicendomi di andare a leggere la mia ricevuta!!
> E' successo anche a qualcuno di voi per caso?
> Grazie.

  Il problema nasce con la doppia ricevuta; la prima di avvenuta ricezione del contratto, la seconda di esito positivo dell'addebito bancario. Tutte e due le ricevute hanno la stessa data per cui devi effettuare la ricerca all'indietro sulla data di invio del file.

----------


## Speedy

> esempio, contratto con esercizio dell'opzione IVA, decorrenza 1/11/2004, prima registrazione telematica di contratto già registrato su cartaceo. come faccio a dire al programma che devo pagare non solo il periodo luglio 06 ottobre 06, ma anche l'annualità successiva?? dovrei calcolare l'1% su 4 + 12 mensilità?? capito bene??

  Sul canone annuale metti l'importo corrispondente a 12 mensilità. Il sw 3.2.2 calcola l'imposta per un anno. Genera il file xml poi correggi manualmente l'importo aggiungendo la differenza in più. In fase di controllo entratel segnala l'anomalia che però non è bloccante.

----------


## Emanuela

Anch'io ho dei contratti inviati il 23/11 ma ancora nulla. Ho sentito Entratel e mi hanno detto che è normalissimo, piuttosto di richiamare se non le ricevo dopo il 04/12!  

> chi ha ricevuto risposta per nuovi contratti inviati in data 23/11?? io ancora no.. se avete ricevuto mi comunicate l'orario di invio????
> grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao a tutti,
> anche io sono nuova del forum.
> In questi giorni mi sono letta tutti gli interventi, che sono stati molto utili per la registrazione di questi benedetti contratti di locazione.
> Ma mi chiedo,  ieri pomeriggio ho inviato tutti i contratti con la versione 3.2.1 (l'ulteriore agg. della nuova versione non era stato ancora rilasciato). Questi andranno bene lo stesso o potrebbero essere scartati poichè compilati con la versione non aggiornata del sw?
> Grazie mille

  Se i dati sono giusti non vi sono problemi.

----------


## Stefanel

> Anch'io ho dei contratti inviati il 23/11 ma ancora nulla. Ho sentito Entratel e mi hanno detto che è normalissimo, piuttosto di richiamare se non le ricevo dopo il 04/12!

  
Grazie Emanuela, per me sei sempre un punto di riferimento!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Speedy

> Esattamente così...ho solo il dubbio su che anno di registrazione devo mettere siccome il contratto era già stato registrato nel 2002,penso però 2006 con serie 3T..chi mi sa rispondere?
> grazie

  I vecchi dati della registrazione ad imposta fissa sono sostituiti dalla nuova registrazione, quindi data xx/11/2006, numero della ricevuta ADE, serie 3T.

----------


## Speedy

> No, non abbiamo inviato nessun F24 telematico. E tu in quel caso che fai? cioè le ricevute alla fine puoi vederle?

  Sto inviando F24 telematici da settembre. Quale è il problema ?

----------


## lele

> I vecchi dati della registrazione ad imposta fissa sono sostituiti dalla nuova registrazione, quindi data xx/11/2006, numero della ricevuta ADE, serie 3T.

  Grazie Speedy..  :Smile:

----------


## Emanuela

Piuttosto mi chiedo, hai eleborato per caso i file trasmessi col travaso da una versione all'altra?Perchè ieri sul forum si parlava appunto del problema della protocollazione e ricevute, inerenti proprio i file elaborati "travasando" i contratti da una versione all'altra, più agiornata. E' il tuo caso?  

> chi ha ricevuto risposta per nuovi contratti inviati in data 23/11?? io ancora no.. se avete ricevuto mi comunicate l'orario di invio????
> grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Grazie Emanuela, per me sei sempre un punto di riferimento!!!

  La mia situazione è questa: un file inviato il 20.11 per il quale sono ritornate sia la prima sia la seconda ricevuta; tutti gli altri file li ho inviati il 25.11 ed il 27.11 e sono ancora in lavorazione.

----------


## Stefanel

> La mia situazione &#232; questa: un file inviato il 20.11 per il quale sono ritornate sia la prima sia la seconda ricevuta; tutti gli altri file li ho inviati il 25.11 ed il 27.11 e sono ancora in lavorazione.

  
Anch'io il 22 ho inviato dei file , per&#242; mi &#232; ritornata solo la prima ricevuta, mentre per l'invio del 24 non ho ancora visto nulla!!  :Confused:

----------


## ferrero

> A NESSUNO E' CAPITATO UN IMMOBILE CAT. B?

  Io ho registrato sia scuole ke caserme....ho ritenuto valido il criterio gia adottato dalla c.m. 11/07/96 n. 182/e in riferimento al precedente sistema normativo: sono a destinazione abitativa tutti le unità classificate o classificabili nelle cat. da A/1 a A/11 escluso A/10. Tutte le altre sono strumentali per natura. Ho anche registrato il contratto di locazione di una società di riscossione (come dalle tue parti la Serit) però è accatastata con A/10 quindi non c'è dubbio... cmq per me l'ultima circolare non fa cenno della categoria B solo per dimenticanza......considera ke è stata fatta in tutta fretta come tutte le correzioni degli ultimi giorni!!!

----------


## ferrero

> Piuttosto mi chiedo, hai eleborato per caso i file trasmessi col travaso da una versione all'altra?Perchè ieri sul forum si parlava appunto del problema della protocollazione e ricevute, inerenti proprio i file elaborati "travasando" i contratti da una versione all'altra, più agiornata. E' il tuo caso?

  Anch'io ho spedito il 23/11 alle 13.00 circa e non ho ancora ricevuto nulla!!! La mia preoccupazione &#232; appunto ke ho spedito un file "travasato" dalla precedente versione 3.2.0 alla 3.2.1 e seguendo il discorso di ieri sembrerebbe ke la spedizione venga scartata....cmq aspetto visto ke c'&#232; la proroga!

----------


## Sezz

E' possibile che facendo un copia/incolla per copiare il testo di nuovi contratti, non sia possibile copiare testi in cui siano contenute apostrofi, virgole, :......
Ho provato in ogni modo e sono giunto a questa spiegazione e le mie scarse competenze informatiche non mi permettono altro.. 
Qualcuno ne sa qualcosa? 
Grazie. 
Stefano

----------


## giuseppescarpa

> ho seguito le indicazioni ma non riesco ad installarlo.. clicco su locazioni jar ma poi non riesco a sostiutirlo. infatti è un file .zip come faccio?

  Forse avrai già risolto. Basta rinominare il file da zip a jar e poi seguire le istruzioni dal sito (ho avuto la conferma anche dall'assistenza telefonica). Purtroppo questa modifica non risolve tutti i problemi, almeno a me. Alcuni contratti, purtroppo, continuano ad essere scartati per il campo D003. L'unica soluzione è cancellarli e reinserirli nella versione 3.2.2.

----------


## sonia

> E' possibile che facendo un copia/incolla per copiare il testo di nuovi contratti, non sia possibile copiare testi in cui siano contenute apostrofi, virgole, :......
> Ho provato in ogni modo e sono giunto a questa spiegazione e le mie scarse competenze informatiche non mi permettono altro.. 
> Qualcuno ne sa qualcosa? 
> Grazie. 
> Stefano

  non ho avuto casi simili per ora, comunque prova così:
a) seleziona il testo da copiare (in word) 
b) premi contemporaneamente tasti [ctrl]+[C]
c) vai dove yuoi incollare, clicca un colpo di mouse
d) premi contemporaneamente tasti [ctrl]+[V]
io faccio così per esempio per copiare da protette da selezione (tipo .pdf)
ciao

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

grazie.. cmq da quello che mi hanno detto al call center &#232; meglio lavorare sulla 3.2.1
che grandi che sono!!!

----------


## sonia

> Forse avrai già risolto. Basta rinominare il file da zip a jar e poi seguire le istruzioni dal sito (ho avuto la conferma anche dall'assistenza telefonica). Purtroppo questa modifica non risolve tutti i problemi, almeno a me. Alcuni contratti, purtroppo, continuano ad essere scartati per il campo D003. L'unica soluzione è cancellarli e reinserirli nella versione 3.2.2.

  ma se io uso il 3.2.1 , poich&#233; li ho creati con quella versione, e controllando imposta e bolli torna il conteggio con un prospetto di calcolo che mi sono fatta in excell, posso continuare con 3.2.1?

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

> ma se io uso il 3.2.1 , poich&#233; li ho creati con quella versione, e controllando imposta e bolli torna il conteggio con un prospetto di calcolo che mi sono fatta in excell, posso continuare con 3.2.1?

  e' quello che consiglia anche l'ade..

----------


## sonia

> grazie.. cmq da quello che mi hanno detto al call center &#232; meglio lavorare sulla 3.2.1
> che grandi che sono!!!

  ok mi hai risposto mentre stavo postando. ritengo la 3.2.1 la migliore che abbia provato ad oggi

----------


## bacciga

Anch'io credo in una dimenticanza..
Cmq ho appena chiamato Assonime. Mi dovrebbero richiamare per darmi chiarimenti.    

> Io ho registrato sia scuole ke caserme....ho ritenuto valido il criterio gia adottato dalla c.m. 11/07/96 n. 182/e in riferimento al precedente sistema normativo: sono a destinazione abitativa tutti le unità classificate o classificabili nelle cat. da A/1 a A/11 escluso A/10. Tutte le altre sono strumentali per natura. Ho anche registrato il contratto di locazione di una società di riscossione (come dalle tue parti la Serit) però è accatastata con A/10 quindi non c'è dubbio... cmq per me l'ultima circolare non fa cenno della categoria B solo per dimenticanza......considera ke è stata fatta in tutta fretta come tutte le correzioni degli ultimi giorni!!!

----------


## vdscri

> E' possibile che facendo un copia/incolla per copiare il testo di nuovi contratti, non sia possibile copiare testi in cui siano contenute apostrofi, virgole, :......
> Ho provato in ogni modo e sono giunto a questa spiegazione e le mie scarse competenze informatiche non mi permettono altro.. 
> Qualcuno ne sa qualcosa? 
> Grazie. 
> Stefano

  Sì è proprio così: per esigenze di compatibilità con tutte le piattaforme (ma quali? quelle oceaniche per l'estrazione del gas, penso) il testo che si può copiare-incollare deve essere senza lettere accentate, simboli come , £ e anche gli apostrofi che devono essere solo di un certo tipo.
Proprio una gran flessibilità

----------


## bacciga

HO CHIAMATO ASSONIME SERVIZI, MI HANNO DETTO CHE I CONTRATTI CON IMMOBILI CATEGORIA B NON SONO DA REGISTRARE.
Alla mia osservazione che con questo si crea disparità tra concetto di immobile strumentale ai fini delle imposte sui redditi e imposte indirette mi hanno risposto che VOLUTAMENTE hanno lasciato fuori gli immobili cat. B.     

> Anch'io credo in una dimenticanza..
> Cmq ho appena chiamato Assonime. Mi dovrebbero richiamare per darmi chiarimenti.

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

volevo comunicarvi che mi è arrivata ora la ricevuta per un file di nuova registrazione inviato il 23 all'ora di pranzo!!

----------


## FLY70

come avete visto la proroga è arrivata ... un consiglio ... aspettatevi ulteriori versioni del software e cmq io personalmente prima del 7/8 dicembre non invio ancora nulla... a presto!!!!!

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

ma un contratto con soc proprietaria che opta per il regime iva registrato su cartaceo in data 01/9/06, devo inserirlo come nuovo contratto?? mi dice devo inserirlo in forma scritta.. che mi dite??

----------


## francescociccio

grazie a tutti per i vostri messaggi che mi hanno notevolmente aiutato a dipanare una serie di dubbi...vorrei sottoporvi una domanda: 
per registrare un contratto che scade a settembre 2006 e si rinnova tacitamente per altri 6 anni ho usato la procedura suggerita da molti qui: 
1 un invio di "nuovo contratto" con l'imposta 1% dal 4/7 fino alla scadenza 
2 invio di un "pagamento successivo" indicando gli estremi di registrazione del "nuovo contratto" per il pagamento della prima annualità da settembre 2006... 
ma ad oggi non ho ancora la ricevuta del "nuovo contratto". Come posso procedere all'invio del "pagamento successivo" senza avere gli estremi di registrazione del primo? se non mi arriva niente entro il 30 che faccio?
provo a fare l'invio del "pagamento successivo" indicando gli estremi di registrazione del contratto originale ( a suo tempo registrato con imposta fissa)?  
mi confermate che i codici fiscali da inserire sono solo quelli del locatore, nel caso utilizzi un proprio conto corrente, e il fatto che ad autenticare il file provveda il commercialista non determina lo scarto del file? 
grazie e spero di essermi spiegato.

----------


## lulina

> grazie.. cmq da quello che mi hanno detto al call center è meglio lavorare sulla 3.2.1
> che grandi che sono!!!

  Esattamente quello che ho fatto io. Appena ho notato l'errore bloccante della 3.2.2. ho abbandonato questa versione ed ho lavorato con la precedente.

----------


## fbonave

Ciao a tutti!
Visto che adesso siamo tutti un pochino più calmi vista la anto desiderata proroga ne approfitto per fare un paio di domandine... :Cool:  
Qualcuno di voi ha già ottenuto le ricevute delle prime registrazioni (quelle dal 04/07 al 30/11)?Io sono in attesa da giorni e giorni ormai...
Nell'eventualità che qualcuno abbia proceduto ad una seconda registrazione per la successiva annualità si sono verificati altri problemi o è andato tutto liscio?
Grazie mille!
Fede

----------


## lele

> grazie a tutti per i vostri messaggi che mi hanno notevolmente aiutato a dipanare una serie di dubbi...vorrei sottoporvi una domanda: 
> per registrare un contratto che scade a settembre 2006 e si rinnova tacitamente per altri 6 anni ho usato la procedura suggerita da molti qui: 
> 1 un invio di "nuovo contratto" con l'imposta 1% dal 4/7 fino alla scadenza 
> 2 invio di un "pagamento successivo" indicando gli estremi di registrazione del "nuovo contratto" per il pagamento della prima annualità da settembre 2006... 
> ma ad oggi non ho ancora la ricevuta del "nuovo contratto". Come posso procedere all'invio del "pagamento successivo" senza avere gli estremi di registrazione del primo? se non mi arriva niente entro il 30 che faccio?
> provo a fare l'invio del "pagamento successivo" indicando gli estremi di registrazione del contratto originale ( a suo tempo registrato con imposta fissa)?  
> mi confermate che i codici fiscali da inserire sono solo quelli del locatore, nel caso utilizzi un proprio conto corrente, e il fatto che ad autenticare il file provveda il commercialista non determina lo scarto del file? 
> grazie e spero di essermi spiegato.

  E' stato prorogato tutto al 18 dicembre..siamo tutti nella stessa barca non ti preoccupare,io sono in attesa di ricevute di file inviati venerdì 24 per poter fare pagamenti successivi!!

----------


## giuseppescarpa

> ma un contratto con soc proprietaria che opta per il regime iva registrato su cartaceo in data 01/9/06, devo inserirlo come nuovo contratto?? mi dice devo inserirlo in forma scritta.. che mi dite??

  Anch'io ho lo stesso problema. Temo sia necessario procedere alla trascrizione del contratto nella parte del programma "testo del contratto". Almeno è quello che leggo nell'art. 20 del decreto 31/07/98 sulle modalità tecniche di trasmissione telematica dei contratti e poi ribadito nella circolare 33/E del 16/11/06 al paragrafo 8. La circolare dice poi che si può trascrivere il testo del contratto "mediante operazioni di copia / incolla". Ma anche questa possibilità non funziona!

----------


## beppecris

lo so che con tutti i dubbi che ci sono questo è poca cosa, ma cmq la butto là: nell'inserimento dei dati fornitura il codice ufficio deve essere per forza quello in cui è stata fatta la registrazione cartacea? 
grazie in anticipo 
ps. io uso la versione 3.2.2 ed errori bloccanti non ne ho avuti (forse fortuna), solo i classici errori dovuti all'imposta di bollo esente e in alcuni dati dalla differenza tra imposta calcolata e liquidata, ho cmq mandato via tutti e resto in attesa

----------


## lele

> Anch'io ho lo stesso problema. Temo sia necessario procedere alla trascrizione del contratto nella parte del programma "testo del contratto". Almeno è quello che leggo nell'art. 20 del decreto 31/07/98 sulle modalità tecniche di trasmissione telematica dei contratti e poi ribadito nella circolare 33/E del 16/11/06 al paragrafo 8. La circolare dice poi che si può trascrivere il testo del contratto "mediante operazioni di copia / incolla". Ma anche questa possibilità non funziona!

  I contratti dal 04/07/2006 in poi devono essere registrati come "scritto",in deroga per quelli antecedenti..

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

> I contratti dal 04/07/2006 in poi devono essere registrati come "scritto",in deroga per quelli antecedenti..

  ok.. ma se all'ade mi hanno accettato tutto su cartaceo ed ho gi&#224; pagato l'1%?  che faccio lo faccio passare senza inserire l'imposta di registro??

----------


## lele

> ok.. ma se all'ade mi hanno accettato tutto su cartaceo ed ho già pagato l'1%?  che faccio lo faccio passare senza inserire l'imposta di registro??

  
Ma in che data hai pagato 1% in cartaceo..c'è qualcosa che non torna..

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

> Ma in che data hai pagato 1% in cartaceo..c'è qualcosa che non torna..

  pagato in data 01 ottobre 06

----------


## lele

> pagato in data 01 ottobre 06

  Mi sa che han fatto una cavolata ad accettarti il pagamento..hai già provato a sentire il call center?so ke è mission impossible,in sti giorni poi..

----------


## beppecris

io ho un contratto registrato il 10/07/2006 con pagamento dell'imposta in misura fissa; anche di questo contratto l'ade ha già copia scritta depositata; perchè non posso spedire la registrazione telematica "in deroga"?
o meglio, l'ho già spedito, sarà motivo di scarto?
inoltre sono 2 contratti spediti in unico file e questo problema riguarda solo un contratto, mi scartano anche l'altro? 
di male in peggio....bel mio f23....

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

per la precisione.. siglato in data 23/10/06.. registrato il 27/10 con decorrenza 01/11/2006

----------


## lele

> io ho un contratto registrato il 10/07/2006 con pagamento dell'imposta in misura fissa; anche di questo contratto l'ade ha già copia scritta depositata; perchè non posso spedire la registrazione telematica "in deroga"?
> o meglio, l'ho già spedito, sarà motivo di scarto?
> inoltre sono 2 contratti spediti in unico file e questo problema riguarda solo un contratto, mi scartano anche l'altro? 
> di male in peggio....bel mio f23....

  Può essere ke non te lo scartano,io avevo capito ke "scritto" andava per quelli dopo il 04/07/2006,in deroga per gli altri,poi non so,c'è un tale casino..ma così tu hai pagato sia l'imposta fissa ke a percentuale?mah..

----------


## alberto

Ciao dopo mille sforzi sono riuscito ad inviarne alcuni ma per altri mi dà l'errore in oggetto. Ho già provato a riscaricare l'applicazione ma non è servito a niente. Come devo fare? Secondo quesiti, qualcuno di voi ha capito come si effettua il copia/incolla?
Sicuro di una vostra gentile risposta ringrazio anticipatamente.
alberto

----------


## Bibolo

m è normale che entratel dia come indicazione zero sui contratti spediti?

----------


## Emanuela

vai su questo collegamento:  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...+di+pagamento/ 
clicca su locazioni.jar e quando ti appare la maschera apri, salva, etc, clicchi su salva nella cartella /AgenziaEntrate/ContrattiDiLocazione 3.2.2; ti dir&#224; sicuramente di sovrascrivere, tu clicchi su ok, ed il gioco &#232; fatto! Poi ripeti la procedura su Entratel:controllo e autentica e puoi spedire! :Smile:   

> Ciao dopo mille sforzi sono riuscito ad inviarne alcuni ma per altri mi d&#224; l'errore in oggetto. Ho gi&#224; provato a riscaricare l'applicazione ma non &#232; servito a niente. Come devo fare? Secondo quesiti, qualcuno di voi ha capito come si effettua il copia/incolla?
> Sicuro di una vostra gentile risposta ringrazio anticipatamente.
> alberto

----------


## Speedy

> grazie a tutti per i vostri messaggi che mi hanno notevolmente aiutato a dipanare una serie di dubbi...vorrei sottoporvi una domanda: 
> per registrare un contratto che scade a settembre 2006 e si rinnova tacitamente per altri 6 anni ho usato la procedura suggerita da molti qui: 
> 1 un invio di "nuovo contratto" con l'imposta 1% dal 4/7 fino alla scadenza 
> 2 invio di un "pagamento successivo" indicando gli estremi di registrazione del "nuovo contratto" per il pagamento della prima annualit&#224; da settembre 2006... 
> ma ad oggi non ho ancora la ricevuta del "nuovo contratto". Come posso procedere all'invio del "pagamento successivo" senza avere gli estremi di registrazione del primo? se non mi arriva niente entro il 30 che faccio?
> provo a fare l'invio del "pagamento successivo" indicando gli estremi di registrazione del contratto originale ( a suo tempo registrato con imposta fissa)?  
> mi confermate che i codici fiscali da inserire sono solo quelli del locatore, nel caso utilizzi un proprio conto corrente, e il fatto che ad autenticare il file provveda il commercialista non determina lo scarto del file? 
> grazie e spero di essermi spiegato.

  Approfitto di questa risposta per affrontare con pi&#249; calma l'interpretazione da dare al paragrafo 6.1 terzo capoverso della circolare 33 ADE che recita ++qualora l'annualit&#224; in corso al 4.7 venga a scadere in data antecedente alla registrazione del contratto..occorre farsi carico anche del versamento dell'imposta relativa all'annualit&#224; successiva. Ad esempio se il contratto &#232; stato stipulato il 25.9.2005 dovr&#224; essere versata entro il 30.11 non solo l'imposta relativa all'annualit&#224; 4.7.06/25.9.06 ma anche quella relativa alla annualit&#224; 26.9.06/25.0.07++ (canone presunto 12.000 l'anno).
Prima soluzione: verso come prima registrazione l'imposta dal 4.7.06 al 25.9.06 e come annualit&#224; successiva quella dal 26.9.06 al 25.9.07. Ma come faccio a fare il secondo versamento se non ho gli estremi della prima registrazione telematica ?
Non resta quindi che versare come prima registrazione l'imposta relativa al periodo 4.7.06/25.9.07. Ma come utilizzare il 3.2.2 ? Io ho fatto cos&#236;:
tipo contratto +scritto+, periodo +dal 25.9.05 al 25.9.11+, oggetto +10+, tipo canone +annuale+, importo +12.000+, imposta di registro +150 (cio&#232; 1% su 12.000 + 3.000 per lug-ago-set 06). Il 3.2.2 calcola 120 di imposta. Salvo e genero il file xml poi riapro il file xml con wordpad e correggo 120 con 150. Vado su entratel che segnala l'anomalia (calcolato 120 autoliquidato 150) ma non blocca. Ho spedito e tutto &#232; filato liscio. Sono in attesa delle ricevute.
La proroga al 18.12 non cambia il problema. Se registro il 15.12 ed il mio contratto scade il 5.12 la procedura &#232; uguale.
I codici fiscali sulla prima e sulla seconda casella sono quelli del locatore. Entratel segnala che il codice dell'intermediario &#232; diverso ma non blocca.

----------


## Speedy

> m è normale che entratel dia come indicazione zero sui contratti spediti?

  Sì, è normale.

----------


## Bibolo

altra genialata di quelli che hanno fatto questo bel programmino e che hanno studiato tutto il sistema

----------


## alberto

Ciao a tutti, mi è venuto un dubbio. Io nlla videata inerente il testo del contratto non ho inserito tutti i dati ma solo quelli richiesti. Dovevo copiare integralemte i contratti?

----------


## ferrero

Buongiorno a tutti.
Domande:
1) c'è ancora qualcuno che sta aspettando le ricevute dei file spediti il 23/11? 
2) se il file viene scartato c'è una segnalazione da qualche parte su Entratel? 
Grazie per l'attenzione!

----------


## laura

SE IL CONTRATTO NON ERA STATO PRECEDENTEMENTE REGISTRATO , AVRESTI DOVUTO INSERIRE L'INTERO TESTO DEL CONTRATTO IN OGGETTO.
AL CONTRARIO AVRESTI DOVUTO METTERE IL FLEG SU "IN DEROGA" E NON TI COMPARIVA PIù LA CARTELLA "TESTO DEL CONTRATTO"

----------


## elixe

Ciao a tutti!
innanzitutto vi ringrazio per avermi illuminato con i vostri confronti di idee in questo periodo di grande confusione mentale!
ho una domanda: dopo la registrazione telematica, quando scadrà l'annualità in corso al 4 luglio 2006, come andrà versata l'imposta di registro? con F23 o in via telematica col software pagamenti successivi?  :Confused:  
Grazie mille e buon lavoro!

----------


## laura

> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Domande:
> 1) c'è ancora qualcuno che sta aspettando le ricevute dei file spediti il 23/11? 
> 2) se il file viene scartato c'è una segnalazione da qualche parte su Entratel? 
> Grazie per l'attenzione!

  IO STO ASPETTANDO, MA CREDO CHE SE I TEMPI SONO SIMILI A QUELLI DEGLI F24 ASPETTIAMO E SPERIAMO.
GRAZIE
L.

----------


## roby

> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Domande:
> 1) c'è ancora qualcuno che sta aspettando le ricevute dei file spediti il 23/11? 
> 2) se il file viene scartato c'è una segnalazione da qualche parte su Entratel? 
> Grazie per l'attenzione!

  Noi abbiamo spedito il 24/11 pomeriggio... ancora nulla.... :Confused:

----------


## GiacoXp

> NORMALMENTE RESTANO IN ELEABORAZIONE 3 GIORNI LAVORATIVI

  Ho una richiesta da fare ha chi ha gia effettuato le registrazioni e ha ricevuoto esito OK 
lo scarto della pratica avviene entro quante ore ?
Lunedi io ho inviato 1 contratto e aveva il pincode errato e me lo hanno scartato entro 24h &#232; possibile che non avendo ricevuto notifica di scarto la pratica sia stata accettata ? io ho inviato martedi i contratti in un unico Xml! 
Se si inviano piu contratti in un unico file Xml criptato dopo l'AE manda un foglio per ogni singolo contratto ? 
Rimango in attesa e ringrazio per l'attenzione

----------


## sonia

> Approfitto di questa risposta per affrontare con pi&#249; calma l'interpretazione da dare al paragrafo 6.1 terzo capoverso della circolare 33 ADE che recita ++qualora l'annualit&#224; in corso al 4.7 venga a scadere in data antecedente alla registrazione del contratto..occorre farsi carico anche del versamento dell'imposta relativa all'annualit&#224; successiva. Ad esempio se il contratto &#232; stato stipulato il 25.9.2005 dovr&#224; essere versata entro il 30.11 non solo l'imposta relativa all'annualit&#224; 4.7.06/25.9.06 ma anche quella relativa alla annualit&#224; 26.9.06/25.0.07++ (canone presunto 12.000 l'anno).
> Prima soluzione: verso come prima registrazione l'imposta dal 4.7.06 al 25.9.06 e come annualit&#224; successiva quella dal 26.9.06 al 25.9.07. Ma come faccio a fare il secondo versamento se non ho gli estremi della prima registrazione telematica ?
> Non resta quindi che versare come prima registrazione l'imposta relativa al periodo 4.7.06/25.9.07. Ma come utilizzare il 3.2.2 ? Io ho fatto cos&#236;:
> tipo contratto +scritto+, periodo +dal 25.9.05 al 25.9.11+, oggetto +10+, tipo canone +annuale+, importo +12.000+, imposta di registro +150 (cio&#232; 1% su 12.000 + 3.000 per lug-ago-set 06). Il 3.2.2 calcola 120 di imposta. Salvo e genero il file xml poi riapro il file xml con wordpad e correggo 120 con 150. Vado su entratel che segnala l'anomalia (calcolato 120 autoliquidato 150) ma non blocca. Ho spedito e tutto &#232; filato liscio. Sono in attesa delle ricevute.
> La proroga al 18.12 non cambia il problema. Se registro il 15.12 ed il mio contratto scade il 5.12 la procedura &#232; uguale.
> I codici fiscali sulla prima e sulla seconda casella sono quelli del locatore. Entratel segnala che il codice dell'intermediario &#232; diverso ma non blocca.

  ciao speedy,
io ho fatto come tu hai specificato alla "prima soluzione", cioé ho inviato i file creati con 3.2.1 in prima registrazione. Attenderò la ricevuta con gli estremi e poi farò (rif. al tuo esempio temporale) il rinnovo x Annualità Successive  dal 26/9/06 al 25/09/07. In questo modo il rateo che il sw da in automatico per operazione prima registrazione è corretto (e comprovato da mio conteggio excell); in seconda battuta farò rinnovo variando/aumentando il canone per l'annualità successiva e su quella pagherò l'1% su tutto il nuovo canone.

----------


## laura

a me risultano ancora "in elaborazione" e li ho spediti il 28 quindi ho ancora un giorno di attesa? ma il fatto che si effettuasse il pagamento in modo telematico, potrebbe comportare che il pagamento abbia valuta 30 novembre e quindi prima di allora non arriva nulla?
L

----------


## GiacoXp

Possibile penale 
Secondo voi dovro pagare la penale per qui contratti a cui non riusciro a fare il pagamento per l'annualità successiva perche L'AE non mi ha dato le coordinate di registrazione del contratto entro il 30/11.
I contratti di cui sto parlando hanno scadenza annuale precedente o nel periodo 01/11 - 30/11  
Vi ringrazio

----------


## lele

> Approfitto di questa risposta per affrontare con più calma l'interpretazione da dare al paragrafo 6.1 terzo capoverso della circolare 33 ADE che recita ++qualora l'annualità in corso al 4.7 venga a scadere in data antecedente alla registrazione del contratto..occorre farsi carico anche del versamento dell'imposta relativa all'annualità successiva. Ad esempio se il contratto è stato stipulato il 25.9.2005 dovrà essere versata entro il 30.11 non solo l'imposta relativa all'annualità 4.7.06/25.9.06 ma anche quella relativa alla annualità 26.9.06/25.0.07++ (canone presunto 12.000 l'anno).
> Prima soluzione: verso come prima registrazione l'imposta dal 4.7.06 al 25.9.06 e come annualità successiva quella dal 26.9.06 al 25.9.07. Ma come faccio a fare il secondo versamento se non ho gli estremi della prima registrazione telematica ?
> Non resta quindi che versare come prima registrazione l'imposta relativa al periodo 4.7.06/25.9.07. Ma come utilizzare il 3.2.2 ? Io ho fatto così:
> tipo contratto +scritto+, periodo +dal 25.9.05 al 25.9.11+, oggetto +10+, tipo canone +annuale+, importo +12.000+, imposta di registro +150 (cioè 1% su 12.000 + 3.000 per lug-ago-set 06). Il 3.2.2 calcola 120 di imposta. Salvo e genero il file xml poi riapro il file xml con wordpad e correggo 120 con 150. Vado su entratel che segnala l'anomalia (calcolato 120 autoliquidato 150) ma non blocca. Ho spedito e tutto è filato liscio. Sono in attesa delle ricevute.
> La proroga al 18.12 non cambia il problema. Se registro il 15.12 ed il mio contratto scade il 5.12 la procedura è uguale.
> I codici fiscali sulla prima e sulla seconda casella sono quelli del locatore. Entratel segnala che il codice dell'intermediario è diverso ma non blocca.

  ..per me non è corretto..

----------


## vdscri

> Possibile penale 
> Secondo voi dovro pagare la penale per qui contratti a cui non riusciro a fare il pagamento per l'annualità successiva perche L'AE non mi ha dato le coordinate di registrazione del contratto entro il 30/11.
> I contratti di cui sto parlando hanno scadenza annuale precedente o nel periodo 01/11 - 30/11  
> Vi ringrazio

  La scadenza è stata prorogata al 18/12; il provvedimento è sul sito dell'Ag. Entrate, non preoccuparti

----------


## lele

> a me risultano ancora "in elaborazione" e li ho spediti il 28 quindi ho ancora un giorno di attesa? ma il fatto che si effettuasse il pagamento in modo telematico, potrebbe comportare che il pagamento abbia valuta 30 novembre e quindi prima di allora non arriva nulla?
> L

  io li ho spediti il 24 e ancora nulla,aspetta e spera...

----------


## Speedy

> ciao speedy,
> io ho fatto come tu hai specificato alla "prima soluzione", cioé ho inviato i file creati con 3.2.1 in prima registrazione. Attenderò la ricevuta con gli estremi e poi farò (rif. al tuo esempio temporale) il rinnovo x Annualità Successive  dal 26/9/06 al 25/09/07. In questo modo il rateo che il sw da in automatico per operazione prima registrazione è corretto (e comprovato da mio conteggio excell); in seconda battuta farò rinnovo variando/aumentando il canone per l'annualità successiva e su quella pagherò l'1% su tutto il nuovo canone.

  Ciao Sonia, credo che per la seconda annualità non occorra variare nulla perchè il calcolo è automatico e su base annuale. La correzione manuale quindi va utilizzata solo come estremo rimedio. Il problema che ho sollevato però rimane, se non mi arrivano i dati della registrazione entro il 18.12.

----------


## Speedy

> ..per me non è corretto..

  Ciao Lele, prima della proroga al 18.12 ho escogitato la soluzione due perchè volevo pagare tutto entro il 30.11. Oggi abbiamo qualche giorno in più, ma il problema non cambia. Immagina questa ipotesi: contratto stipulato il 17.11.2005 con iva senza registrazione ad imposta fissa; il 18.12 faccio la prima registrazione dal 4.7.06 al 17.11.06, ma entro lo stesso giorno devo pagare l'annualità successiva dal 17.11.06 al 17.11.07; non ho però i dati della registrazione. Come faccio a non andare in mora ?

----------


## lele

Contratto durata 01/01/2000-31/12/2005,come procedo?io in altri ho messo direttamente nella durata contratto le data del tacito rinnovo cioè in questo caso 01/01/2006-31/12/2011,e nella data di stipula la reale data cioè 01/01/2000,è corretto?perchè ho sentito pareri discordanti..grazie

----------


## lele

> Ciao Lele, prima della proroga al 18.12 ho escogitato la soluzione due perchè volevo pagare tutto entro il 30.11. Oggi abbiamo qualche giorno in più, ma il problema non cambia. Immagina questa ipotesi: contratto stipulato il 17.11.2005 con iva senza registrazione ad imposta fissa; il 18.12 faccio la prima registrazione dal 4.7.06 al 17.11.06, ma entro lo stesso giorno devo pagare l'annualità successiva dal 17.11.06 al 17.11.07; non ho però i dati della registrazione. Come faccio a non andare in mora ?

  Bisognerebbe cercare nel limite del possibile di registrarli un pò prima della scadenza per poter effettuare il pagamento successivo,dati i casini poi..

----------


## beppecris

> Può essere ke non te lo scartano,io avevo capito ke "scritto" andava per quelli dopo il 04/07/2006,in deroga per gli altri,poi non so,c'è un tale casino..ma così tu hai pagato sia l'imposta fissa ke a percentuale?mah..

  beh si ho pagato il fisso e ora pagherò il proporzionale e mi risulta che non viene restituito il fisso ma va perso; d'altra parta al 10/07/06 quando è stato registrato il contratto quale era l'alternativa??? dovevo pagare per forza il fisso....

----------


## Stefanel

Ops ho messo due volte lo stesso messaggio!!

----------


## Stefanel

Qualcuno di voi ha ricevuto le "ricevute" (scusate il gioco di palore) degli invii effettuati il 24/11 primo pomeriggio????? Sono la sola che non ha visto ancora nulla oppure sono in compagnia???  :Frown:

----------


## Sezz

> Qualcuno di voi ha ricevuto le "ricevute" (scusate il gioco di palore) degli invii effettuati il 24/11 primo pomeriggio????? Sono la sola che non ha visto ancora nulla oppure sono in compagnia???

  NON TI PREOCCUPARE, IO HO INIZIATO A SPEDIRE IL 24 E NON HO ANCORA VISTO NESSUNA RICEVUTA....... 
STEFANO

----------


## Stefanel

> NON TI PREOCCUPARE, IO HO INIZIATO A SPEDIRE IL 24 E NON HO ANCORA VISTO NESSUNA RICEVUTA....... 
> STEFANO

  
SAI IO IL 22 POMERIGGIO HO SPEDITO UN CONTRATTO E IL 24 MATTINA HO RICEVUTO (QUASI SUBITO) LA RISPOSTA. MENTRE PER QUELLI DEL 24 SONO NELLA TUA SITUAZIONE.... ATTENDO!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Sezz

Ho un contratto d'affitto d'azienda con valore dell'immobile superiore al 50% del valore complessivo stipulato in data 1 agosto 2006: secondo la circolare 33 dell'AdE non sono obbligato a registrarlo,perchè l'obbligo scatta per i contratti successivi al 12/08/06: 
E' corretta questa interpretazione? 
Non è obbligato solo per la prima annualità o per tutta la durata del contratto? 
Grazie. 
Stefano

----------


## lele

Per i contratti scaduti e rinnovati tacitamente,mettete nella durata del contratto le nuove date o quelle vecchie?rispondetemi please.... :Confused:

----------


## franky1977

> Per i contratti scaduti e rinnovati tacitamente,mettete nella durata del contratto le nuove date o quelle vecchie?rispondetemi please....

  Io ho messo le nuove e poi come data di stipula ho messo la vecchia....
Cmq l'importante è pagare l'imposta correttamente e mettere il codice corretto, il resto è solo storia..........
Ciao

----------


## vdscri

> Per i contratti scaduti e rinnovati tacitamente,mettete nella durata del contratto le nuove date o quelle vecchie?rispondetemi please....

  Ho messo come data iniziale quella dell'effettiva decorrenza iniziale del contratto, e come data finale la prossima scadenza derivante dall'ultima proroga

----------


## Dott.ssa Cecchetti

> NON TI PREOCCUPARE, IO HO INIZIATO A SPEDIRE IL 24 E NON HO ANCORA VISTO NESSUNA RICEVUTA....... 
> STEFANO

  Anch'io sono in attesa di questa benedetta ricevuta, inviata il 24 novembre alle 11.40 ....ancora totale 0 e in elaborazione...... Mi sa che la proroga l'hanno fatta perchè 
1) Il programma non funzionava bene e dopo che 170000000 professionisti hanno chiamato il servizio Entratel si sono posti in problema!
2) Si sono detti siamo un pò indietro con i controlli..... chissà quelli che l'hanno mandati dopo il 24 quando gli arriva la ricevuta!!!!
A me l'Ade ha detto dopo 5 giorni lavorativi, per cui forse domani 1 dicembre riceverò qualcosa? Visto che sabato e domenica non li contano... 
Bah spero non facciamo così anche con i prossimi inviii...... comunicazione IVA e dichiarativi, visto che dovranno predisporre i programmi prima ci sarà da ridere...... per non piangere..
Speriamo che per Santa Lucia arrivino le ricevute...
Valeria :Embarrassment:

----------


## sabrina539

io le aspetto dal 23.11.2006.....?????che si puo' fare??
ciao grazie

----------


## ferrero

> Io ho messo le nuove e poi come data di stipula ho messo la vecchia....
> Cmq l'importante è pagare l'imposta correttamente e mettere il codice corretto, il resto è solo storia..........
> Ciao

  Anch'io ho fatto cos&#236; ed ho avuto conferma telefonica dal call center per quanto possa valere!

----------


## ferrero

> io le aspetto dal 23.11.2006.....?????che si puo' fare??
> ciao grazie

  posso chiederti se i tuoi contratti li hai digitati direttamente sul 3.2.1 oppure li hai importati dalla verzione precedente?

----------


## nefertiti07

Ragazzi, buon giorno  tutti.
Ho un quesito da sottoporvi anche se penso di avere la risposta...è solo che la dr.ssa dice diversamente.
Contratto con scadenza 01/9/2006: avrei dovuto fare la registrazione con data 04/07/06-01/09/06 e poi all'arrivo delle ricevute dovrei fare pagamento annualità successiva con data 02/09/06-01/09/07....E' esatto?

----------


## nefertiti07

> Anch'io ho fatto così ed ho avuto conferma telefonica dal call center per quanto possa valere!

  Meno male, anchei hi fatto così!

----------


## sabrina539

digitati direttamente al 3.2.1........ :Cool:

----------


## sabrina539

> posso chiederti se i tuoi contratti li hai digitati direttamente sul 3.2.1 oppure li hai importati dalla verzione precedente?

  digitati direttamente 3.2.1.......

----------


## Sezz

> Ragazzi, buon giorno  tutti.
> Ho un quesito da sottoporvi anche se penso di avere la risposta...è solo che la dr.ssa dice diversamente.
> Contratto con scadenza 01/9/2006: avrei dovuto fare la registrazione con data 04/07/06-01/09/06 e poi all'arrivo delle ricevute dovrei fare pagamento annualità successiva con data 02/09/06-01/09/07....E' esatto?

  Direi proprio che la sequenza sia corretta: ptima registrazione dal04/07/06 alla prima scadenza e poi quando arriva la ricevuta di questa registrazione la'nnualit&#224; successiva dal 01/09/06 al 01/09/07. 
Cioa

----------


## fafo77

Buongiorno a tutti.
Dopo innumerevoli peripezie stavo inviando i file dei contratti di locazione in essere alla data del 4/07/2006 ma stamattina mi sono dovuto bloccare. 
Utilizzando per semplicità il programma 3.2.2 di Entratel ho provato a fare un controllo su un file xml con il programma Contratti di Locazione vers. 4.4.1 del 13/11/2006 (contratto di 6 anni per immobile strumentale ed opzione iva con canone annuo, pagamamento imposta di registro annualmente e esenzione da imposta di bollo) quando il programma di controllo di Entratel mi ha fornito un errore.  Ho chiesto al call center e dopo avermi fatto mille domande del tipo: "ma lei utilizza un software privato" e "mi ripete l'errore" mi hanno detto che il tipo di errore è nuovo, mai sentito e che mi richiameranno per dirmi cosa fare. 
Il tipo di errore era: _F006 - Elaborazione interrotta: tipologie Record diverse da 'B' e 'Z'_ 
Vederemo cosa succederà    :Big Grin:   :Cool:  
Un saluto a tutti e ....  buon lavoro!!!1  :Smile:

----------


## lele

> Io ho messo le nuove e poi come data di stipula ho messo la vecchia....
> Cmq l'importante è pagare l'imposta correttamente e mettere il codice corretto, il resto è solo storia..........
> Ciao

  Grazie,anch'io avevo fatto così negli altri ke ho manadato,ma mi era sorto un dubbio perchè ne ho ancora uno da spedire..  :Smile:

----------


## Stefanel

> Grazie,anch'io avevo fatto così negli altri ke ho manadato,ma mi era sorto un dubbio perchè ne ho ancora uno da spedire..

  
Io invece come data di inizio contratto ho messo quella del primo contratto e come data fine ho messo quella della fine del rinnovo. Dite che ho sbagliato?  :Confused:  
Mi sembrava nei messaggi precedenti, di aver capito che il periodo andava inserito cosi!!!   :EEK!:

----------


## nefertiti07

[QUOTE=Sezz;1524]Direi proprio che la sequenza sia corretta: ptima registrazione dal04/07/06 alla prima scadenza e poi quando arriva la ricevuta di questa registrazione la'nnualità successiva dal 01/09/06 al 01/09/07. 
esatto,....solo che mi sono accorta che la dr.ssa ha interpretato diversamente. Infatto il contratto l'ho già registrato, ma inserendo 01/09/06-01/09/07, cosi' come lei mi ha detto.  Sai mi ha dettato lei i dati ed io in quel momento non mi sono accorta dell'errore. 
Ora che faccio? Penso di far pagare comunque l'annualità successiva dal 01/09/06 al 01/09/07.
Faccio Bene?

----------


## nefertiti07

> Io invece come data di inizio contratto ho messo quella del primo contratto e come data fine ho messo quella della fine del rinnovo. Dite che ho sbagliato?  
> Mi sembrava nei messaggi precedenti, di aver capito che il periodo andava inserito cosi!!!

  Che date hai inserito esattamente?

----------


## franky1977

> Io invece come data di inizio contratto ho messo quella del primo contratto e come data fine ho messo quella della fine del rinnovo. Dite che ho sbagliato?  
> Mi sembrava nei messaggi precedenti, di aver capito che il periodo andava inserito cosi!!!

  A me risultava corretto mettere le ultime date di inizio e fine locazione, ma di sicuro non succede niente mettendo la data del primo contratto e la fine con proroga, anche in questo caso l'imposta di registro viene calcolata correttamente.
L'importante, ripeto, è pagare la giusta imposta e mettere il giusto codice, il resto è tutta storia.
Non preoccupatevi.
Ciao

----------


## Stefanel

> Che date hai inserito esattamente?

  
Premetto che il contratto non è ancora stato inviato.
La data di inizio è 1/10/1990 contratto 6 + 6 tacitamente rinnovato.
Io pensavo di mettere data inizio 1/10/1990 data fine 30/09/2008.
Ma credo che sia sbagliato vero???

----------


## Stefanel

> A me risultava corretto mettere le ultime date di inizio e fine locazione, ma di sicuro non succede niente mettendo la data del primo contratto e la fine con proroga, anche in questo caso l'imposta di registro viene calcolata correttamente.
> L'importante, ripeto, è pagare la giusta imposta e mettere il giusto codice, il resto è tutta storia.
> Non preoccupatevi.
> Ciao

  Grazie mille della spiegazione, ora mi sento un pò più tranquilla.
In effetti anch'io penso che la cosa più importante sia quella di pagare e basta!!! Grazie ancora  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Speedy

> Bisognerebbe cercare nel limite del possibile di registrarli un pò prima della scadenza per poter effettuare il pagamento successivo,dati i casini poi..

  Sono d'accordo.

----------


## Speedy

> Ho un contratto d'affitto d'azienda con valore dell'immobile superiore al 50% del valore complessivo stipulato in data 1 agosto 2006: secondo la circolare 33 dell'AdE non sono obbligato a registrarlo,perch&#232; l'obbligo scatta per i contratti successivi al 12/08/06: 
> E' corretta questa interpretazione? 
> Non &#232; obbligato solo per la prima annualit&#224; o per tutta la durata del contratto? 
> Grazie. 
> Stefano

  La norma vale solo per i contratti stipulati dal 12.8 in poi (paragrafo 3 ultimo capoverso circolare 33).

----------


## nefertiti07

> Premetto che il contratto non è ancora stato inviato.
> La data di inizio è 1/10/1990 contratto 6 + 6 tacitamente rinnovato.
> Io pensavo di mettere data inizio 1/10/1990 data fine 30/09/2008.
> Ma credo che sia sbagliato vero???

  Avevo anche io questo dubbio ed ho chiamato l'Ade, l'impiegato, anche senza esserne sicuro, mi ha detto che avrei dovuto inserire, forse, la data del rinnovo. Comunque penso anche io che l'importante sia pagare.

----------


## nefertiti07

> Premetto che il contratto non è ancora stato inviato.
> La data di inizio è 1/10/1990 contratto 6 + 6 tacitamente rinnovato.
> Io pensavo di mettere data inizio 1/10/1990 data fine 30/09/2008.
> Ma credo che sia sbagliato vero???

  perchè 30/09/2008? Paghi tutte le annualità?

----------


## Stefanel

> perchè 30/09/2008? Paghi tutte le annualità?

  No dovrei pagare dal 4/07/2006 al 30/09/2006 e poi dal 1/10/2006 al 30/09/2007

----------


## Sezz

[QUOTE=nefertiti07;1528]  

> Direi proprio che la sequenza sia corretta: ptima registrazione dal04/07/06 alla prima scadenza e poi quando arriva la ricevuta di questa registrazione la'nnualità successiva dal 01/09/06 al 01/09/07. 
> esatto,....solo che mi sono accorta che la dr.ssa ha interpretato diversamente. Infatto il contratto l'ho già registrato, ma inserendo 01/09/06-01/09/07, cosi' come lei mi ha detto.  Sai mi ha dettato lei i dati ed io in quel momento non mi sono accorta dell'errore. 
> Ora che faccio? Penso di far pagare comunque l'annualità successiva dal 01/09/06 al 01/09/07.
> Faccio Bene?

  E' un bel casino:
quella che hai inviato potrebbe essereconsiderato come un contratto nuovo (visto che le date sono 01/09/06-01/09/07) e mi pare che non sia stato inviato il testo. 
Per regolarizzare forse dovresti riregistrare tutto (04/07-01/09/06) e poi successiva annualit&#224 :Wink:  e poi chiedere il rimborso di quanto versato (con tutto ci&#242; che ne consegue.....), se paghi solo l'annualit&#224; successiva ti mancha sempre la parte 04/07-01/09/06.... 
Altro non mi viene in mente.... 
Ciao. 
Stefano

----------


## Speedy

> Premetto che il contratto non &#232; ancora stato inviato.
> La data di inizio &#232; 1/10/1990 contratto 6 + 6 tacitamente rinnovato.
> Io pensavo di mettere data inizio 1/10/1990 data fine 30/09/2008.
> Ma credo che sia sbagliato vero???

  Su tutti i contratti che ho spedito ho agito come te: data inizio (quella di stipula del contratto) data fine (quella della prossima scadenza, anche se rinnovata di 6 anni in 6 anni). Quindi anche io avrei indicato 1/10/1990 e 30/09/2008, che mi pare conforme al paragrafo 5 della circolare 33, con pagamento anno per anno.

----------


## franky1977

> Su tutti i contratti che ho spedito ho agito come te: data inizio (quella di stipula del contratto) data fine (quella della prossima scadenza, anche se rinnovata di 6 anni in 6 anni). Quindi anche io avrei indicato 1/10/1990 e 30/09/2008, che mi pare conforme al paragrafo 5 della circolare 33.

  
Mah io dico che o metti 1990-2008, o metti 2002-2008 con data stipula 1990; cmq il software ti calcola l'imposta dal 04/07/06 alla prossima scadenza.
Quindi questa diatriba rimane solo una formalità.

----------


## Stefanel

[QUOTE=Sezz;1538]  

> E' un bel casino:
> quella che hai inviato potrebbe essereconsiderato come un contratto nuovo (visto che le date sono 01/09/06-01/09/07) e mi pare che non sia stato inviato il testo. 
> Per regolarizzare forse dovresti riregistrare tutto (04/07-01/09/06) e poi successiva annualità) e poi chiedere il rimborso di quanto versato (con tutto ciò che ne consegue.....), se paghi solo l'annualità successiva ti mancha sempre la parte 04/07-01/09/06.... 
> Altro non mi viene in mente.... 
> Ciao. 
> Stefano

  Oppure potrebbe solo pagare dal 4/07 al 01/09/2006. 
Se poi vieni un controllo potrebbe spiegare ciò che è successo.
No????

----------


## Stefanel

> Su tutti i contratti che ho spedito ho agito come te: data inizio (quella di stipula del contratto) data fine (quella della prossima scadenza, anche se rinnovata di 6 anni in 6 anni). Quindi anche io avrei indicato 1/10/1990 e 30/09/2008, che mi pare conforme al paragrafo 5 della circolare 33, con pagamento anno per anno.

  
Grazie, meno male non sono la sola.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nefertiti07

[QUOTE=Sezz;1538][QUOTE=nefertiti07;1528]
E' un bel casino:
quella che hai inviato potrebbe essereconsiderato come un contratto nuovo (visto che le date sono 01/09/06-01/09/07) e mi pare che non sia stato inviato il testo. 
Per regolarizzare forse dovresti riregistrare tutto (04/07-01/09/06) e poi successiva annualità) e poi chiedere il rimborso di quanto versato (con tutto ciò che ne consegue.....), se paghi solo l'annualità successiva ti mancha sempre la parte 04/07-01/09/06.... 
Altro non mi viene in mente.... 
Ciao. 
Grazie per il consiglio  solo ora ho notato che erroneamente ho scritto come data inizio 01/09/06, invece nel contratto ho messo 01/09/05.

----------


## nefertiti07

Scusate Stefanel e Sezz nel messaggio ho inserito male  la data: quella giusta è  01/09/2005 ed il programma ha calcolato l'imposta dall'01/09/05- al 01/09/07. Comunque il problema dell'annualità successiva è lo stesso, io la pago ugualmente tanto l'importo è anche minimo.

----------


## Stefanel

> Scusate Stefanel e Sezz nel messaggio ho inserito male  la data: quella giusta è  01/09/2005 ed il programma ha calcolato l'imposta dall'01/09/05- al 01/09/07. Comunque il problema dell'annualità successiva è lo stesso, io la pago ugualmente tanto l'importo è anche minimo.

  Quindi quella che hai pagato dal 1/09/2005 al 31/08/2007 è la prima annualità???

----------


## nefertiti07

> Quindi quella che hai pagato dal 1/09/2005 al 31/08/2007 è la prima annualità???

  Si, esatto.

----------


## Stefanel

> Si, esatto.

  
Allora si secondo me trovesti seguire la procedura che ti ha scritto SEZZ....
Non vedo altre soluzioni!!  :Frown:

----------


## elena

Buongiorno a tutti,
ogni giorno il mistero su queste registrazioni si infittisce... oggi me ne è successa una nuova!!!
Vado a vedere se sono arrivate queste benedette ricevute e cosa trovo?   :EEK!:  
Praticamente ho 2 ricevute di scarto con codice motivo 05 (duplicazione del file) relative ad un protocollo che non hanno niente a che vedere con quello che ho mandato io (in altre parole con quello effettivo).
Da dove sono venute fuori????????? Nessuno ha avuto il mio stesso problema?
In questa palude di nebbia se qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa sarebbe veramente gradito    :Confused:  
Grazie.

----------


## nefertiti07

> Allora si secondo me trovesti seguire la procedura che ti ha scritto SEZZ....
> Non vedo altre soluzioni!!

  Perche? :Confused:  In fondo avrei dovuto pagare dal 04/07/06 al 01/09/06 e poi pagare anche l'annualità successiva all'arrivo della ricevuta.
io ho pagato dal 04/07/06 al 01/09/07 e in più ho intenzione di pagare ugualmente l'annualità successiva.
Perchè voi dite che dovrei rifare la registrazione? :Confused:   Forse c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge???????

----------


## sonia

> Ciao Sonia, credo che per la seconda annualità non occorra variare nulla perchè il calcolo è automatico e su base annuale. La correzione manuale quindi va utilizzata solo come estremo rimedio. Il problema che ho sollevato però rimane, se non mi arrivano i dati della registrazione entro il 18.12.

  _" in seconda battuta farò rinnovo variando/aumentando il canone per l'annualità successiva e su quella pagherò l'1% su tutto il nuovo canone."_ *mi sono espressa in modo errato*, intendevo dire di variare l'importo del canone x' x esempio dal 26/9/05 al 25/09/06 si dovrà pagare il rateo 4/7/06 -25/9/06 su es. 1.000, ed in seguito fare il rinnovo annuale 26/9/06 al 25/09/07 su  1.020 (1000+istat 2%). intendevo dire questo x variare il canone.

----------


## Stefanel

> Perche? In fondo avrei dovuto pagare dal 04/07/06 al 01/09/06 e poi pagare anche l'annualità successiva all'arrivo della ricevuta.
> io ho pagato dal 04/07/06 al 01/09/07 e in più ho intenzione di pagare ugualmente l'annualità successiva.
> Perchè voi dite che dovrei rifare la registrazione?  Forse c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge???????

  No non ti sfugge nulla, ho solo pensato che rifacendo tutto da capo (e poi richiedendo il rimborso di quello che hai già pagato) magari sarebbe meglio, in quanto non vorrei che ti creassero problemi perchè hai fatto la prima registrazione dal 4/07/2006 al 1/09/07...

----------


## panceras

> Anche io ho un problema analogo:un contratto di fornitura di servizi (segreteria, attrezzatura, mobili ecc.) comprensivo degli spazi (locali dell'ufficio) utilizzati. Ho inviato il quesito 2 settimane fa al Sole24 ore e all'ADE e non mi hanno ancora risposto!!!
> Tanto danno la proroga

  Scusate di casi come questo ne avete avuti?

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

locazione abitativa.. decorrenza novembre 2000.. prima scadenza 31/ott/04 seconda 31 /ott/2008. 
cosa inserisco nel campo data fine?? 
devo registrare cmq il contratto in forma scritta?? 
il contratto era stato registrato all'ade la prima volta, e poi sempre pagata l'imposta di registro. 
devo cmq impostare un NUOVO CONTRATTO??

----------


## Sezz

> Perche? In fondo avrei dovuto pagare dal 04/07/06 al 01/09/06 e poi pagare anche l'annualità successiva all'arrivo della ricevuta.
> io ho pagato dal 04/07/06 al 01/09/07 e in più ho intenzione di pagare ugualmente l'annualità successiva.
> Perchè voi dite che dovrei rifare la registrazione?  Forse c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge???????

  Se hai messo 01/09/05 non devi rifare la prima registrazione... 
O paghi la second annualit&#224; (per la seconda volta) o non la paghi e quando te la chiedono provi a dire che l'hai versata in anticipo...
Non  capisco come il programma ti abbia calcolato l'imposta per il periodo 04/07-06-01/09/07 invece di calcolarla fino al 01/09/06....
Ciao,
Stefano

----------


## Elibr

> Se i dati sono giusti non vi sono problemi.

  Grazie Speedy  :Smile:

----------


## elixe

> Ciao a tutti!
> innanzitutto vi ringrazio per avermi illuminato con i vostri confronti di idee in questo periodo di grande confusione mentale!
> ho una domanda: dopo la registrazione telematica, quando scadrà l'annualità in corso al 4 luglio 2006, come andrà versata l'imposta di registro? con F23 o in via telematica col software pagamenti successivi?  
> Grazie mille e buon lavoro!

  qualcuno ha letto qualcosa a riguardo? grazie mille

----------


## Sezz

> qualcuno ha letto qualcosa a riguardo? grazie mille

  Per quanto riguarda il pagamento delle annualit&#224; successive non penso sia obbligatorio il versamento telematico (tranne che per i soggetti con pi&#249; di 100 immobili, se non erro), quindi direi che si possa versare anche tramite F23 cartaceo (sempre riportando i dati derivanti dalla trasmissione telematica attuale). 
Stefano.

----------


## Anita

ciao a tutti...
sono totalmente in crisi, è dal 24/11 che non mi hanno staccato totalmente la linea dove va l'ADSL e fax, praticamente isolata.
oggi dopo alcuni rigiri, mi hanno riattivato la linea ma non l'adsl, così sono con una linea a 56kb, ero disperata ho scoperto oggi della proroga  e sono un po' più rilassata...
novità importanti?
A

----------


## Anita

chiedo un aiuto..
contratto sogg a iva. decorrenza 01/02/2005 - 31/01/2011, canone annuale 90.000€ mi fa pagare 525 mentre la calcolatrice mi dice 520.. a voi?

----------


## fafo77

ERRORE F006
Per curiosità oggi pomeriggio ho riprovato a controllare il file che mi dava il problema in questione e la procedura ora non mi segnala più alcun tipo di errore se non quelli relativi all'imposta di bollo ... :Cool:  ... chi lo capisce è bravo!!!! 
CIAO

----------


## Stefanel

> chiedo un aiuto..
> contratto sogg a iva. decorrenza 01/02/2005 - 31/01/2011, canone annuale 90.000€ mi fa pagare 525 mentre la calcolatrice mi dice 520.. a voi?

  
A me la calcolatrice, calcora 525 euro!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
dal luglio a gennaio sono sette mesi  90.000/12*7= euro 52.500,00 * 1% = euro 525,00

----------


## Speedy

> qualcuno ha letto qualcosa a riguardo? grazie mille

  Secondo me la risposta viene fornita dalla circolare 33 paragrafo 6.1 dove afferma che ++per le annualità successive l'imposta dovrà essere versata entro 30 giorni dalla data di scadenza della annualità precedente utilizzando la procedura prevista dal provvedimento in esame++ (provv. direttore ADE 14.9.2006), quindi va utilizzato sempre il canale telematico. Va fatta inoltre attenzione nel sw 3.2.2 alla differenza tra annualità successiva (anno per anno fino alla scadenza dei sei anni) e rinnovo (versamenti successivi alla data di scadenza del contratto, se rinnovato).

----------


## Anita

> A me la calcolatrice, calcora 525 euro!!

  perchè?
mi puoi scrivere il calcolo che fai???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Anita

come non detto...
chiss&#224; che calcolo ho fatto...
graziee

----------


## Sezz

> ERRORE F006
> Per curiosità oggi pomeriggio ho riprovato a controllare il file che mi dava il problema in questione e la procedura ora non mi segnala più alcun tipo di errore se non quelli relativi all'imposta di bollo ... ... chi lo capisce è bravo!!!! 
> CIAO

  Ascolta Faffo77, ma per caso ei di Reggio?

----------


## Stefanel

> come non detto...
> chissà che calcolo ho fatto...
> graziee

  
Prego! Non ti preoccupare anche a me ogni tanto i calcoli non vengono!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sezz

> perchè?
> mi puoi scrivere il calcolo che fai???

  Il fatto &#232; che il calcolo va fatto per mesi e non per giorni: per mesi da 525 per giorni da 520. 
Ciao

----------


## ferrero

> Secondo me la risposta viene fornita dalla circolare 33 paragrafo 6.1 dove afferma che ++per le annualità successive l'imposta dovrà essere versata entro 30 giorni dalla data di scadenza della annualità precedente utilizzando la procedura prevista dal provvedimento in esame++ (provv. direttore ADE 14.9.2006), quindi va utilizzato sempre il canale telematico. Va fatta inoltre attenzione nel sw 3.2.2 alla differenza tra annualità successiva (anno per anno fino alla scadenza dei sei anni) e rinnovo (versamenti successivi alla data di scadenza del contratto, se rinnovato).

  ....ma la stessa circolare 33 pag. 18 ribadisce il concetto di facolt&#224; per i contratti stipulati dopo il 12/08/06 x coloro che non hanno + di 100 unit&#224;....l'obbligo del telematico &#232; relativo alla sola registrazione dei contratti in essere al 04/07/06.....rimane il dubbio se &#232; compatibile iniziare la registrazione con il telematico e proseguire i pagamenti successivi con F23...ad una mia specifica richiesta all'Ade locale mi hanno garantito la correttezza dei pagamente con F23 (alla fine importa solo che si paghi!)

----------


## Piolo71

Salve, io ho un conduttore nato in Marocco ma il programma della Sogei non mi riconosce lo Stato Estero come comune. Avete idea di come fare. Grazie. Saluti.  :EEK!:

----------


## Speedy

> Salve, io ho un conduttore nato in Marocco ma il programma della Sogei non mi riconosce lo Stato Estero come comune. Avete idea di come fare. Grazie. Saluti.

  Hai indicato EE sulla provincia ?

----------


## Speedy

> ....ma la stessa circolare 33 pag. 18 ribadisce il concetto di facoltà per i contratti stipulati dopo il 12/08/06 x coloro che non hanno + di 100 unità....l'obbligo del telematico è relativo alla sola registrazione dei contratti in essere al 04/07/06.....rimane il dubbio se è compatibile iniziare la registrazione con il telematico e proseguire i pagamenti successivi con F23...ad una mia specifica richiesta all'Ade locale mi hanno garantito la correttezza dei pagamente con F23 (alla fine importa solo che si paghi!)

  Convengo. Ma una volta iniziato con il canale telematico forse vale la pena continuare sempre con lo stesso canale.

----------


## fafo77

> Ascolta Faffo77, ma per caso ei di Reggio?

  No non sono di Reggio ma di Bergamo

----------


## commercialista

Salve a tutti!! 
vi segnalo che la fondazione luca pacioli ha pubblicato un documento operativo su questo tema  :Smile:  
il sito è www.fondazionelucapacioli.it/documenti

----------


## ferrero

l'agenzia mi ha mandato le ricevute per gli invii del 23/11/06...evvai stasera festeggio il miracolo!!!!!!!

----------


## nefertiti07

Per Sezz e Stefanel:
Purtroppo non ho saputo spiegarmi bene, anzi ho fatto davvero confusione nell'illustrare il mio caso e quindi ricapitolo. 
Contratto 01/09/2005-01/09/2011..........l'ho inserito con queste date e il programma dovrebbe aver  calcolato dal 04/07/06 al 01/09/2007. Dato che il risultato era inferiore a Euro 67 mi ha fatto comunque pagare il minimo (67) ed io ho lasciato così perchè comunque l'ho considerato come prima registrazione anche se alla stipula è stato registrato. Ora credo che il mio problema sia stato solo un'errata esposizione delle date.

----------


## fafo77

Qualcuno ha mai avuto un errore tipo questo:  _Errori che comportano lo scarto del contratto e non consentono la
liquidazione dell'imposta: 
B122 -  
Errori che non comportano lo scarto del contratto: 
..._ 
Non vorrei si riferisse al fatto che nella registrazione non ho inserito il subalterno dell'estremo catastale (probabilità questa molto difficile) oppure la rendita catastale (molto più probabile) 
Se vedemu

----------


## Stefanel

> Per Sezz e Stefanel:
> Purtroppo non ho saputo spiegarmi bene, anzi ho fatto davvero confusione nell'illustrare il mio caso e quindi ricapitolo. 
> Contratto 01/09/2005-01/09/2011..........l'ho inserito con queste date e il programma dovrebbe aver  calcolato dal 04/07/06 al 01/09/2007. Dato che il risultato era inferiore a Euro 67 mi ha fatto comunque pagare il minimo (67) ed io ho lasciato cos&#236; perch&#232; comunque l'ho considerato come prima registrazione anche se alla stipula &#232; stato registrato. Ora credo che il mio problema sia stato solo un'errata esposizione delle date.

  Se hai inserito le date indicate, secondo me il programma ti ha calcolato l'imposta che va dal 4/07/2006 al 31/08/2006. 
Ora, una volta ottenuta la ricevuta,  dovresti fare il calcolo per il pagamento che va dal 01/09/2006 al  31/08/2007. L'importo dovrebbe essere pi&#249; alto.
A quanto ammonta il canone?

----------


## fafo77

> Qualcuno ha mai avuto un errore tipo questo:  _Errori che comportano lo scarto del contratto e non consentono la
> liquidazione dell'imposta: 
> B122 -  
> Errori che non comportano lo scarto del contratto: 
> ..._ 
> Non vorrei si riferisse al fatto che nella registrazione non ho inserito il subalterno dell'estremo catastale (probabilità questa molto difficile) oppure la rendita catastale (molto più probabile) 
> Se vedemu

  trovato .... 
errore b122 significa che il codice fiscale inserito in dati fornitura contratti non coincide con nessuno dei codici fiscali (locatore/i e/o conduttore/i) inseriti nel contratto. 
Io avevo inserito nel contratto il codice fiscale mentre nei dati fornitura la partita iva  
Certo che se fornissero un legenda di questi errori risparmierei tempo e denaro!!!

----------


## Sezz

> Per Sezz e Stefanel:
> Purtroppo non ho saputo spiegarmi bene, anzi ho fatto davvero confusione nell'illustrare il mio caso e quindi ricapitolo. 
> Contratto 01/09/2005-01/09/2011..........l'ho inserito con queste date e il programma dovrebbe aver  calcolato dal 04/07/06 al 01/09/2007. Dato che il risultato era inferiore a Euro 67 mi ha fatto comunque pagare il minimo (67) ed io ho lasciato così perchè comunque l'ho considerato come prima registrazione anche se alla stipula è stato registrato. Ora credo che il mio problema sia stato solo un'errata esposizione delle date.

  Concordo con Stefanel...
Hai pagato fino al 01/09/06 e comunque avendo pagato il minimo di 67 euro va bene..
A questo punto devi pagare l'annualit&#224; successiva e non avrai nessun errore...
Ciao

----------


## nefertiti07

> Se hai inserito le date indicate, secondo me il programma ti ha calcolato l'imposta che va dal 4/07/2006 al 31/08/2006. 
> Ora, una volta ottenuta la ricevuta,  dovresti fare il calcolo per il pagamento che va dal 01/09/2006 al  31/08/2007. L'importo dovrebbe essere più alto.
> A quanto ammonta il canone?

  il canone è di euro 85,57 al mese. Quindi pensi che comunque il programma ha fatto bene? e che non ci sia alcun errore?

----------


## nefertiti07

> Concordo con Stefanel...
> Hai pagato fino al 01/09/06 e comunque avendo pagato il minimo di 67 euro va bene..
> A questo punto devi pagare l'annualità successiva e non avrai nessun errore...
> Ciao

  Bene, è un sollievo, grazie! :Smile:

----------


## Stefanel

> il canone è di euro 85,57 al mese. Quindi pensi che comunque il programma ha fatto bene? e che non ci sia alcun errore?

  Si penso che il programma abbia fatto bene senza errori, e ti ha calcolato i 67 euro (versamento minimo); ma ripeto secondo me devi versare anche l' 1% con il metodo pagamenti successivi, per il periodo 1/09/2006 al 31/08/2007, che cmq ammonta sempre a 67 euro, essendo il canone cosi basso.
Però per fare questo secondo versamento devi aspettare la ricevuta dell'invio del contratto.  :Smile:

----------


## lele

> l'agenzia mi ha mandato le ricevute per gli invii del 23/11/06...evvai stasera festeggio il miracolo!!!!!!!

  Allora anch'io domani ho una minima possibilità di avere le ricevute dei miei invii del 24 mattina,incredibile,ke emozione...

----------


## nefertiti07

> Si penso che il programma abbia fatto bene senza errori, e ti ha calcolato i 67 euro (versamento minimo); ma ripeto secondo me devi versare anche l' 1% con il metodo pagamenti successivi, per il periodo 1/09/2006 al 31/08/2007, che cmq ammonta sempre a 67 euro, essendo il canone cosi basso.
> Per&#242; per fare questo secondo versamento devi aspettare la ricevuta dell'invio del contratto.

  Grazie per le precisazioni ed hai sicuramente ragione nel dire che devo pagare anche l'annualit&#224; successiva, infatti anche io pensavo questo, avevo solo il dubbio della "prima registrazio". Per&#242; penso di non dover pagare 67 Euro, ma l'imposta minima perch&#232; in questo caso l'imposta &#232; da considerarsi complementare, come dice la circolare. Da quello che so io il minimo si paga sollo alla prima registrazione, per i pagamenti successivi quello che effettivamente risulta dall'operazione..in questo casi euro 10 circa.

----------


## Stefanel

> Grazie per le precisazioni ed hai sicuramente ragione nel dire che devo pagare anche l'annualit&#224; successiva, infatti anche io pensavo questo, avevo solo il dubbio della "prima registrazio". Per&#242; penso di non dover pagare 67 Euro, ma l'imposta minima perch&#232; in questo caso l'imposta &#232; da considerarsi complementare, come dice la circolare. Da quello che so io il minimo si paga sollo alla prima registrazione, per i pagamenti successivi quello che effettivamente risulta dall'operazione..in questo casi euro 10 circa.

  
Emm si ho fatto un p&#242; di confusione... Scusa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nefertiti07

> Emm si ho fatto un pò di confusione... Scusa

  Non ti devi scusare proprio, che scherzi!...ti ringrazio io invece :Smile:  
Comunque problema risolto, non resta che aspettare le ricevute.
Ora te ne dico un'altra: contratto 06/07/04-06/07/2010
Mica lo stesso problema di sopra mi si ripresenta per due giorni (04/07/06-06/07/06, vero?

----------


## ALE

Sto Utilizzando L'ultima Versione Del Programma Scaricato Da Entratel. Ho Un Problema : Dopo Che Ho Inserito Il Contratto, Creo Il File E Mi Dice File Generato Correttamente , Lo Copio Su Floppy E Lo Controllo Con Entratel E Mi Dice Che Il File Non Contiene Alcun Contratto . E' Gia' Successo??? Premetto Che Il Programma Non Mi Chiede Da Nessuna Parte Il Numero Di C/c Per L'addebito Delle Imposte.

----------


## Sezz

> Non ti devi scusare proprio, che scherzi!...ti ringrazio io invece 
> Comunque problema risolto, non resta che aspettare le ricevute.
> Ora te ne dico un'altra: contratto 06/07/04-06/07/2010
> Mica lo stesso problema di sopra mi si ripresenta per due giorni (04/07/06-06/07/06, vero?

  Ciao, mi intrometto... 
in questo caso la prima annualit&#224; risulta essere fino al 06/07/06, in quanto il programma arrotonda alla quindicina e quindi pagherai fino a giugno 2007. 
ciao

----------


## Speedy

> Sto Utilizzando L'ultima Versione Del Programma Scaricato Da Entratel. Ho Un Problema : Dopo Che Ho Inserito Il Contratto, Creo Il File E Mi Dice File Generato Correttamente , Lo Copio Su Floppy E Lo Controllo Con Entratel E Mi Dice Che Il File Non Contiene Alcun Contratto . E' Gia' Successo??? Premetto Che Il Programma Non Mi Chiede Da Nessuna Parte Il Numero Di C/c Per L'addebito Delle Imposte.

  Prova a reinstallare il programma di controllo LOC00441

----------


## fafo77

guardando qua e là ho trovato un piccolo forum collegato a questo che parla di affitti turistici. 
Secondo le due opinioni inserite questi tipi di contratti di locazione di case e appartamenti per vacanze) non sarebbero stati toccati dal dl 223/2006 convertito con L.248/2006 
Io non sarei molto d'accordo e voi cosa ne dite?

----------


## nefertiti07

> Sto Utilizzando L'ultima Versione Del Programma Scaricato Da Entratel. Ho Un Problema : Dopo Che Ho Inserito Il Contratto, Creo Il File E Mi Dice File Generato Correttamente , Lo Copio Su Floppy E Lo Controllo Con Entratel E Mi Dice Che Il File Non Contiene Alcun Contratto . E' Gia' Successo??? Premetto Che Il Programma Non Mi Chiede Da Nessuna Parte Il Numero Di C/c Per L'addebito Delle Imposte.

  Per quanto riguarda il pagamento il n. di c/c te lo chiederà in sede di autentica del file.

----------


## nefertiti07

> Ciao, mi intrometto... 
> in questo caso la prima annualità risulta essere fino al 06/07/06, in quanto il programma arrotonda alla quindicina e quindi pagherai fino a giugno 2007. 
> ciao

  Scusami che date quindi? Solo 04/07/2006-06/07/2007?

----------


## Sezz

> Scusami che date quindi? Solo 04/07/2006-06/07/2007?

  Lo 04/07/06 viene arrotondato al 01/07/06 e il 6/07/07 viene arrotondato a 01/07/07, quindi ora devi versare come prima annualit&#224; questi 12 mesi. 
Prima avevo digitato male, paghi fino al 06/07/07 (arrotondato al primo del mese).

----------


## bacciga

io sono d'accordo: non viene toccata la parte riguardante (Tariffa parte 2 art. 2 - bis) i contratti di locazione di durata non superiore ai 30 giorni. 
sono esclusi da registro.   

> guardando qua e là ho trovato un piccolo forum collegato a questo che parla di affitti turistici. 
> Secondo le due opinioni inserite questi tipi di contratti di locazione di case e appartamenti per vacanze) non sarebbero stati toccati dal dl 223/2006 convertito con L.248/2006 
> Io non sarei molto d'accordo e voi cosa ne dite?

----------


## RobyL

Parzialmente:
il primo contratto decorre dal 02/09/05 al 01/09/06: il programma poi ti calcola il rateo dell'imposta di registro.
Per il rinnovo, e' giusto come dici sotto.
Ciao   

> Ragazzi, buon giorno  tutti.
> Ho un quesito da sottoporvi anche se penso di avere la risposta...è solo che la dr.ssa dice diversamente.
> Contratto con scadenza 01/9/2006: avrei dovuto fare la registrazione con data 04/07/06-01/09/06 e poi all'arrivo delle ricevute dovrei fare pagamento annualità successiva con data 02/09/06-01/09/07....E' esatto?

----------


## RobyL

Chiedo il vostro parere su: 
1 - la versione 3.2.2 risulta errata. anziche predisporre una verione 3.2.3, viene pubblicata una patch che la sistema.
Si tratta di una vera soluzione tecnica o nasconde qualcosa di politico? 
2 - un file trasmesso attende per l'elaborazione non meno di 5 giorni. Forse un computer con processore 286 ci metterebbe tanto se fosse anche impegnato in un bel gioco di carte.
Forse nonostante i grandi mezzi informatici dall'altra parte qualche funzionario deve validare singolarmente le singole richieste verificando con la calcolatrice? 
Scusatemi, ma i dubbi mi attanagliano proprio!!!!!

----------


## Stefanel

Buon giorno a tutti, 
neanche questa mattina ho ricevuto le "ricevute" dei contratti inviati!!!!
E con questo sono 5 giorni lavorativi e 2 festivi che aspetto......  :Frown:

----------


## lele

> Buon giorno a tutti, 
> neanche questa mattina ho ricevuto le "ricevute" dei contratti inviati!!!!
> E con questo sono 5 giorni lavorativi e 2 festivi che aspetto......

  Anch'io..inviate il 24 matt..pensavo ke oggi fosse il grande giorno e invece nulla!!delusione..speriamo in lunedì,ma con sab e dom di mezzo non cambierà molto!!  :Wink:

----------


## Stefanel

> Anch'io..inviate il 24 matt..pensavo ke oggi fosse il grande giorno e invece nulla!!delusione..speriamo in lunedì,ma con sab e dom di mezzo non cambierà molto!!

  
Speriamo che sia cosi; ma sai il detto cosa dice no?? Chi vive sperando muore .........  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## francescociccio

Mi sorge un (ulteriore) dubbio: 
dal 4/7/2006 molti contratti di locazione sono divenuti esenti da iva salvo esercizio del diritto di opzione da comunicarsi per via telematica....etc etc... ma l'esercizio del diritto di opzione per l'applicazione dell'IVA opera ex tunc o ex nunc? cioè per esempio per un contratto in corso al 4/7/06 registrato per via telematica il 30/11/06 con opzione per IVA effettuata in tale data, le fatture per i canoni relativi al periodo da luglio a novembre 06 devono essere assoggettate ad Iva o sono esenti? 
Un cordiale saluto a tutti

----------


## Stefanel

> Mi sorge un (ulteriore) dubbio: 
> dal 4/7/2006 molti contratti di locazione sono divenuti esenti da iva salvo esercizio del diritto di opzione da comunicarsi per via telematica....etc etc... ma l'esercizio del diritto di opzione per l'applicazione dell'IVA opera ex tunc o ex nunc? cioè per esempio per un contratto in corso al 4/7/06 registrato per via telematica il 30/11/06 con opzione per IVA effettuata in tale data, le fatture per i canoni relativi al periodo da luglio a novembre 06 devono essere assoggettate ad Iva o sono esenti? 
> Un cordiale saluto a tutti

  Io sono andata avanti ad assoggettare l'IVA sulle fatture.

----------


## Sezz

> Mi sorge un (ulteriore) dubbio: 
> dal 4/7/2006 molti contratti di locazione sono divenuti esenti da iva salvo esercizio del diritto di opzione da comunicarsi per via telematica....etc etc... ma l'esercizio del diritto di opzione per l'applicazione dell'IVA opera ex tunc o ex nunc? cioè per esempio per un contratto in corso al 4/7/06 registrato per via telematica il 30/11/06 con opzione per IVA effettuata in tale data, le fatture per i canoni relativi al periodo da luglio a novembre 06 devono essere assoggettate ad Iva o sono esenti? 
> Un cordiale saluto a tutti

  L'opzione per l'esercizio dell'iva "sana" l'emissione delle fatture dal 04/07/06 in avanti emesse con iva pur nella vigenza del regime di esenzione.
Pertanto se si &#232; esercitata l'opzione per assoggettamento ad iva anche i canoni da luglio a ottobre vanno in iva.
Saluti.

----------


## ferrero

> Anch'io..inviate il 24 matt..pensavo ke oggi fosse il grande giorno e invece nulla!!delusione..speriamo in lunedì,ma con sab e dom di mezzo non cambierà molto!!

  non vorrei creare false speranze, ma le mie ricevute x gli invii del 23/11 mi sono arrivate ieri alle 16.30, quindi pu&#242; darsi che ancora oggi ma un po' pi&#249; tardi possiate avere le vostre!

----------


## francescociccio

> L'opzione per l'esercizio dell'iva "sana" l'emissione delle fatture dal 04/07/06 in avanti emesse con iva pur nella vigenza del regime di esenzione.
> Pertanto se si è esercitata l'opzione per assoggettamento ad iva anche i canoni da luglio a ottobre vanno in iva.
> Saluti.

  con "vanno" in iva intendi che DEVONO essere assoggettati a iva o "possono"? cioè visto che per diversi contratti sono state emesse fatture esenti per quel periodo ( perchè in realtà la scelta per l opzione iva èmaturata dopo..) è NECESSARIO operare le rettifiche con nota di credito e riemissione fattura con iva oppure si può iniziare direttamente da dicembre con la fatturazione con iva? ...mi scuso per l'insistenza...ma è questo il mio problema...l'opzione è comoda....ma non altrettanto saebbe dover rettificare le fatture precedentemente emesse in esenzione di iva...visto che sono molti contratti e diverse mensilità...

----------


## piccimonel

Salve colleghi,
in sede di anagrafizzazione dei contratti, ne ho inviato uno sbagliando a rimportare il canone annuo.
Fermo restanto che, una volta avuta la ricevuta, potrò pagare la differenza d'imposta di registro. Chiedo a voi se è prevista una procedura telematica di rettifica per errori formali di questo tipo.
Grazie

----------


## Sezz

> con "vanno" in iva intendi che DEVONO essere assoggettati a iva o "possono"? cioè visto che per diversi contratti sono state emesse fatture esenti per quel periodo ( perchè in realtà la scelta per l opzione iva èmaturata dopo..) è NECESSARIO operare le rettifiche con nota di credito e riemissione fattura con iva oppure si può iniziare direttamente da dicembre con la fatturazione con iva? ...mi scuso per l'insistenza...ma è questo il mio problema...l'opzione è comoda....ma non altrettanto saebbe dover rettificare le fatture precedentemente emesse in esenzione di iva...visto che sono molti contratti e diverse mensilità...

  Se hai gi&#224; emesso fatture esenti e ora hai optato per l'applicazione dell'iva, a mio modesto parere o fai nota di accredito e successiva fattura con Iva o semplicemente una nota di variazione dell'Iva con indicazione della sola Iva al 20% ai sensi dell'art. 26 c. 1 DPR 633/72. 
Penso sia cos&#236;, cerca anche altre conferme.

----------


## franky1977

Problema: 
Ho inviato 4 contratti di una società cliente in maniera corretta, la banca del cliente su cui avevo addebitato l'imposta ha pensato bene di scartare il pagamento perchè nel loro database, la società in questione, è registrata con la p.iva e non con il cod. fiscale (come sarebbe giusto che fosse, quando i due dati sono diversi).
Ora scartandomi il pagamento, l'ADE (call center) sostiene che i contratti sono regolarmente ricevuti ma l'imposta deve essere pagata in modo cartaceo con F23. Loro però non sanno dirmi che codici mettere. Qualcun di voi ha avuto lo stesso problema?

----------


## francescociccio

> Se hai già emesso fatture esenti e ora hai optato per l'applicazione dell'iva, a mio modesto parere o fai nota di accredito e successiva fattura con Iva o semplicemente una nota di variazione dell'Iva con indicazione della sola Iva al 20% ai sensi dell'art. 26 c. 1 DPR 633/72. 
> Penso sia così, cerca anche altre conferme.

  grazie....temo tu abbia ragione....perchè confermi quello che già temevo...

----------


## nefertiti07

Io mio problema è l'opposto di *FrancescoCiccio*. 
Il mio Cliente prima emetteva la fattura con IVA, ma ora per laregistrazione non abbiamo optato per l'IVA perchè non gli conveniva. Quindi L'iva sulle fatture da quando non deve metterla Più? Da dicembre oppure da Luglio rettificando le fatture ?

----------


## vdscri

> Problema: 
> Ho inviato 4 contratti di una società cliente in maniera corretta, la banca del cliente su cui avevo addebitato l'imposta ha pensato bene di scartare il pagamento perchè nel loro database, la società in questione, è registrata con la p.iva e non con il cod. fiscale (come sarebbe giusto che fosse, quando i due dati sono diversi).
> Ora scartandomi il pagamento, l'ADE (call center) sostiene che i contratti sono regolarmente ricevuti ma l'imposta deve essere pagata in modo cartaceo con F23. Loro però non sanno dirmi che codici mettere. Qualcun di voi ha avuto lo stesso problema?

  Sì ho avuto lo stesso problema e nella ricevuta di scarto c'era scritto che avrei dovuto rivolgermi all'Ade competente per pagare l'imposta in modo tradizionale con F23 e poi per correlare tale pagamento all'invio telematico (nel mio caso era una proroga di contratto). Solo che poi di fatto al locale ufficio dell'Ade non hanno potuto correlare il pagamento perché la procedura non ha permesso di farlo. Sono ancora in attesa di una risposta.

----------


## Sezz

> Io mio problema è l'opposto di *FrancescoCiccio*. 
> Il mio Cliente prima emetteva la fattura con IVA, ma ora per laregistrazione non abbiamo optato per l'IVA perchè non gli conveniva. Quindi L'iva sulle fatture da quando non deve metterla Più? Da dicembre oppure da Luglio rettificando le fatture ?

  Vale lo stesso discorso di prima, l'esercizio o meno dell'opzione dell'iva &#232; retrodatato al 04/07/06, di conseguenza vanno rettificate le fatture emesse con iva.

----------


## nefertiti07

> Vale lo stesso discorso di prima, l'esercizio o meno dell'opzione dell'iva è retrodatato al 04/07/06, di conseguenza vanno rettificate le fatture emesse con iva.

  
Ti ringrazio per la risposta! :Smile:

----------


## fafo77

Ho un problema da sottoporvi:
un soggetto iva possiede un appartamento che affitta (12.2.02-11.2.06 rinnovato 12.2.06-11.2.10) ad un custode (tra l'altro da un pò di tempo non più custode visto che paga anche un canone annuo) locato con contratto di locazione esente iva e registrato pagando il 2% annuo. 
Ora essendo questo una pertinenza di immobile strumentale (secondo circolare 33 e un consulente anche se a guardare la circolare del Pacioli non ci giurerei) dovrei trattarlo come se fosse strumentale e quindi registrarlo.
Di fatto però era già esente iva e quindi teoricamente non soggetto a ri-registrazione visto che ex circolare 33 sono tenuti ad essere registrati gli immobili prima soggetti ad iva e ora non più.
Se però non lo ri-registro ho il dubbio che non effettuando l'opzione IVA poi vadano a riprendermi l'iva detratta in precedenza sull'appartamento (anche se in realtà poca cosa visto che gli ultimi lavori sono avvenuti più di dieci anni fa).
Per giunta a l'11 febbraio 2007 il "custode" dovrebbe andarsene per cui altra imposta di registro per la rescissione del contratto di 67 .  
E io paago (o meglio il cliente dello studio paga) ..... Opinioni in merito???? 
Grazie e ciao!!  
P.S.: il problema legato agli affitti per turisti è sempre irrisolto e fintanto che l'amministrazione finanziaria non interverrà io ho deciso di ri-registrarli ... mal che vada proverò a chiedere il rimborso se si potrà e ce ne sarà la convenienza.

----------


## lele

Qualcuno sta aspettando ancora ricevute di invii di venerdì novembre?è allucinante ancora tutto in elaborazione!! :EEK!:   son scandalosi!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lele

Scusate intendevo dire di invii di venerdì 24 novembre..

----------


## leleosana2005

Dopo questa notizia non so se ridere o piangere....
Visto che già non siamo abbastanza stressati da questi contratti l'ADE ha pensato bene di chiudere il server che elabora le ricevute dal 01 dicembre fino alle ore 24.00 del giorno 03 dicembre...
Per questo le ricevute inviate il 24 novembre non sono ancora arrivate...  :EEK!:  scandaloso

----------


## GiacoXp

> Dopo questa notizia non so se ridere o piangere....
> Visto che già non siamo abbastanza stressati da questi contratti l'ADE ha pensato bene di chiudere il server che elabora le ricevute dal 01 dicembre fino alle ore 24.00 del giorno 03 dicembre...
> Per questo le ricevute inviate il 24 novembre non sono ancora arrivate...  scandaloso

  Io non riesco ancora ad accedere al servizio telematico  
voi ?

----------


## Stefanel

> Qualcuno sta aspettando ancora ricevute di invii di venerdì novembre?è allucinante ancora tutto in elaborazione!!  son scandalosi!!!!!!!!!!!!

  Io sto ancora aspettando di ricevere le ricevute per gli invii del 24; pensavo di trovare una bella sorpresa questa mattina ed invece nulla!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Stefanel

> Dopo questa notizia non so se ridere o piangere....
> Visto che già non siamo abbastanza stressati da questi contratti l'ADE ha pensato bene di chiudere il server che elabora le ricevute dal 01 dicembre fino alle ore 24.00 del giorno 03 dicembre...
> Per questo le ricevute inviate il 24 novembre non sono ancora arrivate...  scandaloso

  
Ma all'ADE sono tutti impazziti????  :EEK!:

----------


## GiacoXp

> Ma all'ADE sono tutti impazziti????

  Ho appena parlato con una operatrice dell'ADE e non sapeva cosa dirmi ... figuriamoci  :Mad:   
ma ora mi sorge un quesito, i contratti a cui devo fare la reg successiva come faccio ? 
devo asp che mi mandino il numero progressivo di registrazione ?

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

> Io sto ancora aspettando di ricevere le ricevute per gli invii del 24; pensavo di trovare una bella sorpresa questa mattina ed invece nulla!!!

  Anche io pensavo che fosse ora di avere le ricevute del 24 novembre......evidentemente no.

----------


## Stefanel

> Ho appena parlato con una operatrice dell'ADE e non sapeva cosa dirmi ... figuriamoci   
> ma ora mi sorge un quesito, i contratti a cui devo fare la reg successiva come faccio ? 
> devo asp che mi mandino il numero progressivo di registrazione ?

  
Credo proprio di si.  :Frown:

----------


## Bibolo

ragazzi ma una domanda protesa al futuro: 
l'importo della registrazione va di prassi diviso equamente tra il locatario e il locatore, nella fattura immagino che lo stesso sia non imponibile iva, ma ai sensi di uale articolo???
vi ringrazio per l'eventuale indicazione. 
p.s. anch'io aspetto le ricevute dal giorno 27/11

----------


## Speedy

> ragazzi ma una domanda protesa al futuro: 
> l'importo della registrazione va di prassi diviso equamente tra il locatario e il locatore, nella fattura immagino che lo stesso sia non imponibile iva, ma ai sensi di uale articolo???
> vi ringrazio per l'eventuale indicazione. 
> p.s. anch'io aspetto le ricevute dal giorno 27/11

  E' importo "escluso" come previsto dall'articolo 15 dpr 633/72

----------


## GiacoXp

> E' importo "escluso" come previsto dall'articolo 15 dpr 633/72

  Bolli e metà registrazione a carico dell'inquilino 
meta registrazione a carico del locatore  
giusto ?

----------


## Bibolo

si oppure pi&#249; salomonicamente il 50% a testa della somma totale.

----------


## Speedy

> si oppure più salomonicamente il 50% a testa della somma totale.

  
Bollo interamente a carico inquilino e imposta registro a carico per metà ciascuno è più esatto.

----------


## Bibolo

ok allora vada per la versione n.01

----------


## gigi

salve, io ho un contratto che scade a luglio, volevo sapere quanto devo dare al proprietario di casa (pagando circa 4500 euro annue).sapreste dirmi una cifra approssimativa e le varie voci? grazie

----------


## Stefanel

> salve, io ho un contratto che scade a luglio, volevo sapere quanto devo dare al proprietario di casa (pagando circa 4500 euro annue).sapreste dirmi una cifra approssimativa e le varie voci? grazie

  
E' possibile sapere il periodo del contratto??? Da quando a quando???

----------


## gigi

il contrtto mi è scaduto a  luglio 2006 ed è stato rinnovato per altri 4 anni

----------


## Stefanel

> il contrtto mi è scaduto a  luglio 2006 ed è stato rinnovato per altri 4 anni

  E il proprietario di casa ha optato per l'assoggettamento dell'IVA?

----------


## gigi

no.
lui mi ha presentato un conto di 235 euro per le spese di registrazione ,di cui 100 euro per una consulenza non meglio specificata.volevo sapere se questi soldi li devo pagare in quanto il contratto si registra telematicamente pagando solo una marca da bollo di circa 14 euro

----------


## Stefanel

> no.
> lui mi ha presentato un conto di 235 euro per le spese di registrazione ,di cui 100 euro per una consulenza non meglio specificata.volevo sapere se questi soldi li devo pagare in quanto il contratto si registra telematicamente pagando solo una marca da bollo di circa 14 euro

  
Forse ha pagato il 2% come imposta di registro per la registrazione del contratto

----------


## ferrero

Alcuni giorni fa nel forum si è presentata la problematica della registrazione o meno dei contratti di locazione di immobili facenti parte della categoria B (ad esempio scuole e caserme); la circolare 33/E identificando gli immobili strumentali soggetti a registrazione non fa riferimento a quelli accatastati B.
Sul Sole24h del 29/11 è comparso un articolo in cui si fa riferimento ad una circolare 52 di Assonime della quale, non essendo iscritta ad Assonime, non riesco a recuperare il testo: per caso qualcuno ha qualche riferimento normativo in materia? 
Ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## fafo77

:Confused:  _"..... L'Assonime, con la circolare 52 del 28 novembre 2006, ha commentato le istruzioni delle Entrate. In particolare ha sottolineato come, secondo i chiarimenti dell'Agenzia, le locazioni in corso al 4 luglio di terreni e aree, di fabbricati strumentali non identificati nelle categorie C, D, E e A/10, nonché di box locati unitamente a case di abitazione quali pertinenze delle stesse non devono essere registrati entro il 30 novembre. Invece, sono da considerare strumentali (e quindi vanno registrati) le case dei custodi di stabilimenti quando costituiscono pertinenza di immobili strumentali. Inoltre ha ricordato come l'imposta relativa alla prima annualità contrattuale non può essere inferiore alla tassa fissa di 67 euro, mentre l'imposta relativa all'annualità successiva a quella in corso al 4 luglio può anche essere inferiore a tale misura fissa, trattandosi di imposta complementare e non principale"_ 
Estratto de "Il sole 24 ore" tratto da: http://www.casa24.ilsole24ore.com/fc...845952&chId=47

----------


## ferrero

> _"..... L'Assonime, con la circolare 52 del 28 novembre 2006, ha commentato le istruzioni delle Entrate. In particolare ha sottolineato come, secondo i chiarimenti dell'Agenzia, le locazioni in corso al 4 luglio di terreni e aree, di fabbricati strumentali non identificati nelle categorie C, D, E e A/10, nonché di box locati unitamente a case di abitazione quali pertinenze delle stesse non devono essere registrati entro il 30 novembre. Invece, sono da considerare strumentali (e quindi vanno registrati) le case dei custodi di stabilimenti quando costituiscono pertinenza di immobili strumentali. Inoltre ha ricordato come l'imposta relativa alla prima annualità contrattuale non può essere inferiore alla tassa fissa di 67 euro, mentre l'imposta relativa all'annualità successiva a quella in corso al 4 luglio può anche essere inferiore a tale misura fissa, trattandosi di imposta complementare e non principale"_ 
> Estratto de "Il sole 24 ore" tratto da: http://www.casa24.ilsole24ore.com/fc...845952&chId=47

  Ti ringrazio Fafo77, ho visto infatti l'articolo del 29/11 che gentilmente mi hai mandato...mi piacerebbe per&#242; mettere le mani sui "chiarimenti" dell'Ade accennati da  Assonime (augurandomi che siano basati da norme o circolari e non da esternazioni di dipendente di sedi locali che si rivelano poi inattendibili).

----------


## lulina

Non ci posso credere. E' appena arrivata ricevuta del mio primo invio fatto il 24.11.2006 alle ore 10.33. Tutto bene. Che sollievo.. :Smile:

----------


## fiamma

anche a me sono arrivate le ricevute delle registrazioni spedite il 24/11/06 all 16.46.... tutte ok, nessuno scarto  !!!
Alleluja!!

----------


## panceras

> Non ci posso credere. E' appena arrivata ricevuta del mio primo invio fatto il 24.11.2006 alle ore 10.33. Tutto bene. Che sollievo..

  Guarda, io ho ricevuto oggi le ricevute degli invii del 22/11 ma ho notato una cosa strana: In alcune ricevute mi riporta 
come titolo "RICHIESTA DI PAGAMENTO TELEMATICO - ESITO DEL VERSAMENTO" e la nota che "la banca ha eseguito dell'addebito richiesto" e importo addebitato euro...."
In altre mi riporta 
come titolo "RICHIESTA DI PAGAMENTO TELEMATICO - ESITO DEL VERSAMENTO" e solamente la nota che riporta che "il file &#232; stato inviato da cod. fisc. ....... e contiene un contratto  registrato in data ...... registrato per il titolare del contratto cod.fisc......"
E l'importo ? 
Mah!
E arriveranno le copie degli F24 ?

----------


## Stefanel

> anche a me sono arrivate le ricevute delle registrazioni spedite il 24/11/06 all 16.46.... tutte ok, nessuno scarto  !!!
> Alleluja!!

  Io invece non ho ancora ricevuto nulla è i contratti sono stati spediti il 24/11/06 alle 12.30. Uffa Uffa e Uffa!!!  :Confused:

----------


## leleosana2005

:Frown:   invece a me non sono ancora arrivate... chissà se mai arriveranno... invio fatto il 24/11

----------


## lulina

> Guarda, io ho ricevuto oggi le ricevute degli invii del 22/11 ma ho notato una cosa strana: In alcune ricevute mi riporta 
> come titolo "RICHIESTA DI PAGAMENTO TELEMATICO - ESITO DEL VERSAMENTO" e la nota che "la banca ha eseguito dell'addebito richiesto" e importo addebitato euro...."
> In altre mi riporta 
> come titolo "RICHIESTA DI PAGAMENTO TELEMATICO - ESITO DEL VERSAMENTO" e solamente la nota che riporta che "il file è stato inviato da cod. fisc. ....... e contiene un contratto  registrato in data ...... registrato per il titolare del contratto cod.fisc......"
> E l'importo ? 
> Mah!
> E arriveranno le copie degli F24 ?

  A me ha rilasciato:
- la ricevuta del file che specifica che sarà resa disponibile un'ulteriore ricevuta con l'esito dell'addebito;
- la ricevuta di registrazione del contratto di locazione.
Tutti i dati riportati sono esatti.

----------


## panceras

:EEK!:   

> A me ha rilasciato:
> - la ricevuta del file che specifica che sarà resa disponibile un'ulteriore ricevuta con l'esito dell'addebito;
> - la ricevuta di registrazione del contratto di locazione.
> Tutti i dati riportati sono esatti.

  In effetti io sono già al punto successivo: "ulteriore ricevuta con l'esito dell'addebito" soltanto che alcune hanno una descrizione e alcune un'altra..... :EEK!:   :Confused:

----------


## Stefanel

> invece a me non sono ancora arrivate... chissà se mai arriveranno... invio fatto il 24/11

  Sono nella tua stessa situazione!! Purtroppo!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Emanuela

Ho un contratto per il quale devo pagare con "Pagam.Successivi" - PROROGA - di un anno su canone annuo € 438.629,64, per 1%, imposta di registro pari a € 4.386,00. La stampa del software mi propone € 4.386,00, mentre il programma di controllo, e l'autentica in Entratel, mi propongono di pagare l'imposta minima pari a € 67,00. AIUTOOO....

----------


## elena

> invece a me non sono ancora arrivate... chissà se mai arriveranno... invio fatto il 24/11

  Purtroppo anch'io sono in attesa di queste benedette ricevute... e neanche ho la certezza che le registrazioni siano corrette.  :Confused:  
Non voglio neanche pensare all'hp di dover procedere con un nuovo invio ed aspettare altrettanto per poter fare i pagamenti successivi  :Mad:  
... incrociamo le dita!!!

----------


## Speedy

> Ho un contratto per il quale devo pagare con "Pagam.Successivi" - PROROGA - di un anno su canone annuo € 438.629,64, per 1%, imposta di registro pari a € 4.386,00. La stampa del software mi propone € 4.386,00, mentre il programma di controllo, e l'autentica in Entratel, mi propongono di pagare l'imposta minima pari a € 67,00. AIUTOOO....

  Se la segnalazione di entratel non è bloccante e se tutti i dati sono esatti, ignora la segnalazione e trasmetti pagando 4.386,00

----------


## Emanuela

Come faccio a modificare i dati, per&#242;, se in sede di autentica mi propone l'addebito di € 67,00 anzich&#232; € 4.386,00?  

> Se la segnalazione di entratel non &#232; bloccante e se tutti i dati sono esatti, ignora la segnalazione e trasmetti pagando 4.386,00

----------


## lele

Anche a me stanno iniziando ad arrivare le ricevute!!poco per volta naturalmente,con calma calma..

----------


## lele

..dell' invio del 24..pqr quelli del 27 e 28 se ne parlerà tra una settimana,se va bene..   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Speedy

> Come faccio a modificare i dati, però, se in sede di autentica mi propone l'addebito di € 67,00 anzichè € 4.386,00?

  Non ho ben capito che tipo di messaggio appare. E' bloccante oppure no ? Quali sono le parole esatte del messaggio ?

----------


## Emanuela

Riepiloghiamo: ho elaborato il Pagam. Successivo (proroga) nel software e fin qua tutto ok, perchè il software mi calcola l'imposta esatta pari a  4.386,00, poi però ho eseguito la fase di controllo su Entratel, ed anzichè propormi  4.386,00, mi da imposta pari a  67,00, infatti anche in fase di autentica, mi propone l'addebito di   67,00 anzichè  4.386,00. *Errori bloccanti non ce n'è*...solo che appunto c'è conflitto fra quanto propone il software e quanto propone la fase di controllo su Entratel. Mi chiedevo se potesse dipendere da qualche motivo, che io ignoro, secondo il quale, essendo una proroga di solo 1 anno, conteggia l'imposta minima, anzichè quella dovuta di  4.386,00...   

> Non ho ben capito che tipo di messaggio appare. E' bloccante oppure no ? Quali sono le parole esatte del messaggio ?

----------


## fafo77

Ho un piccolo dubbio e forse mi potete aiutare:
- contratto di immobile strumentale 01/02/2001-31/01/2007;
- il canone di locazione per il 2006 indicizzato risulta essere 77.673,14. 
Ora l'imposta di registro dovrebbe essere (((77.673,14/12 mesi)*7 mesi)*1 %)=453,00, dove 12 mesi sono quelli dall'1/02/06 al 31/01/07 e 7 sono quelli dal 04/07/2006 al 31/01/2007, come anche il programma 3.2.2 mi dice.
Ma allora perchè quando effettuo il controllo mi dice oltre il classico errore sull'imposta di bollo: 
"_B113 - Importo autoliquidato dell'imposta di registrazione maggiore dell'importo base calcolato
B114 - Importo calcolato: euro 264,0 - Importo autoliquidato: euro 453,0_"????  :Confused:  
Misteri della vita!!!! :Cool:

----------


## fafo77

P.S.: dimenticavo alla circolare dell'Assonime purtroppo nemmeno io ho accesso sin'ora e se qualche anima pia volesse dividere la sua immensa conoscenza con noi comunissimi mortali ne sarei eternamente grato  :Big Grin:

----------


## Speedy

> Riepiloghiamo: ho elaborato il Pagam. Successivo (proroga) nel software e fin qua tutto ok, perchè il software mi calcola l'imposta esatta pari a € 4.386,00, poi però ho eseguito la fase di controllo su Entratel, ed anzichè propormi € 4.386,00, mi da imposta pari a € 67,00, infatti anche in fase di autentica, mi propone l'addebito di  € 67,00 anzichè € 4.386,00. *Errori bloccanti non ce n'è*...solo che appunto c'è conflitto fra quanto propone il software e quanto propone la fase di controllo su Entratel. Mi chiedevo se potesse dipendere da qualche motivo, che io ignoro, secondo il quale, essendo una proroga di solo 1 anno, conteggia l'imposta minima, anzichè quella dovuta di € 4.386,00...

  Prova ad aprire il file xml generato dal sw 3.2.2 e vedi se sull'importo da pagare è indicato per 67,00 anzichè 4386,00. Se è accaduto questo, apri il file xml con wordpad e correggi l'importo. Salva e rifai la procedura entratel di controllo e di autentica. Fammi sapere il risultato. Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> Ho un piccolo dubbio e forse mi potete aiutare:
> - contratto di immobile strumentale 01/02/2001-31/01/2007;
> - il canone di locazione per il 2006 indicizzato risulta essere 77.673,14. 
> Ora l'imposta di registro dovrebbe essere (((77.673,14/12 mesi)*7 mesi)*1 %)=453,00, dove 12 mesi sono quelli dall'1/02/06 al 31/01/07 e 7 sono quelli dal 04/07/2006 al 31/01/2007, come anche il programma 3.2.2 mi dice.
> Ma allora perch&#232; quando effettuo il controllo mi dice oltre il classico errore sull'imposta di bollo: 
> "_B113 - Importo autoliquidato dell'imposta di registrazione maggiore dell'importo base calcolato
> B114 - Importo calcolato: euro 264,0 - Importo autoliquidato: euro 453,0_"????  
> Misteri della vita!!!!

  Per contratti gi&#224; registrati ho seguito la tua stessa procedura. Siccome l'errore entratel non &#232; bloccante, ho autenticato e trasmesso il 27.11 lasciando 453,00. Le ricevute non sono per&#242; ancora arrivate. (Aggiungo alle ore 21.00 che le ricevute sono arrivate poco fa e sono tutte positive).

----------


## fafo77

> Ho un piccolo dubbio e forse mi potete aiutare:
> - contratto di immobile strumentale 01/02/2001-31/01/2007;
> - il canone di locazione per il 2006 indicizzato risulta essere 77.673,14. 
> Ora l'imposta di registro dovrebbe essere (((77.673,14/12 mesi)*7 mesi)*1 %)=453,00, dove 12 mesi sono quelli dall'1/02/06 al 31/01/07 e 7 sono quelli dal 04/07/2006 al 31/01/2007, come anche il programma 3.2.2 mi dice.
> Ma allora perchè quando effettuo il controllo mi dice oltre il classico errore sull'imposta di bollo: 
> "_B113 - Importo autoliquidato dell'imposta di registrazione maggiore dell'importo base calcolato
> B114 - Importo calcolato: euro 264,0 - Importo autoliquidato: euro 453,0_"????  
> Misteri della vita!!!!

  *TROVATO* ** 
C'è un errore nel programma 3.2.2
Io ero obbligato a mettere canone annuale per i 77.673,14 altrimenti non mi faceva il calcolo dell'imposta di registro.
La macchina però effettua il calcolo due volte.
Mi spiego meglio:
(((77.673,14/12 mesi)*7 mesi)*1 %)=453,00
Se però uno poi entra nel codice xml trova anche espresso il valore
45.309,33 (cioè 77.673,14/12*7) come canone annuale e quindi calcola l'1% su 45.309,33 rapportato ancora una volta ai 7/12. 
Non so se mi sono spiegato ma il concetto è che la macchina effettua due volte il calcolo del ragguaglio ai mesi compresi tra luglio 2006 e la fine dell'annualità in corso:
  (((77.673,14/12 mesi)*7 mesi)*1 %)=453,00
(((((77.673,14/12 mesi)*7 mesi)/12)*7)*1 %)=264,00 
Chissà perchè?! :Cool:

----------


## Emanuela

Forse hai scordato che per i pagamenti successivi non c'è formato .xml, ma .con!!!Non è possibile fare modifiche!  

> Prova ad aprire il file xml generato dal sw 3.2.2 e vedi se sull'importo da pagare è indicato per 67,00 anzichè 4386,00. Se è accaduto questo, apri il file xml con wordpad e correggi l'importo. Salva e rifai la procedura entratel di controllo e di autentica. Fammi sapere il risultato. Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> *TROVATO* ** 
> C'&#232; un errore nel programma 3.2.2
> Io ero obbligato a mettere canone annuale per i 77.673,14 altrimenti non mi faceva il calcolo dell'imposta di registro.
> La macchina per&#242; effettua il calcolo due volte.
> Mi spiego meglio:
> (((77.673,14/12 mesi)*7 mesi)*1 %)=453,00
> Se per&#242; uno poi entra nel codice xml trova anche espresso il valore
> 45.309,33 (cio&#232; 77.673,14/12*7) come canone annuale e quindi calcola l'1% su 45.309,33 rapportato ancora una volta ai 7/12. 
> Non so se mi sono spiegato ma il concetto &#232; che la macchina effettua due volte il calcolo del ragguaglio ai mesi compresi tra luglio 2006 e la fine dell'annualit&#224; in corso:
> ...

  Io correggerei il file xml con wordpad inserendo 77.673 e 453 poi autenticherei e trasmetterei. Ho fatto cos&#236; per alcuni invii per i quali mi sono gi&#224; ritornate le ricevute senza alcuno scarto.

----------


## Speedy

> Forse hai scordato che per i pagamenti successivi non c'&#232; formato .xml, ma .con!!!Non &#232; possibile fare modifiche!

  Il file .con &#232; un normale file testo modificabile con blocco note o con wordpad. Fai una prova e vedi se la procedura che ti ho suggerito funziona. La barretta verticale non va cancellata. Se accade riscrivila con i tasti shift+\. Tutti i file (sia per prima registrazione che per pagamenti successivi) della cartella AgenziaEntrate/Basedati sono di estensione .con poi nella fase di creazione file da trasmettere quelli della prima registrazione vengono trasformati in .xml mentre gli altri rimangono .con

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

buongiorno a tutti 
mi sono tornate indietro alcune ricevute di pagamenti successivi. i file sono stati creati con la versione 3.2.2 ; mi tornano indietro e stampando la ricevuta file trovo: 
" dai controlli esguiti 1 richiesta di pagamento non è risultata conforme alle specifiche tecniche pubblicate nell'allegato tecnico al provvedimento 27 giugno 2003 pubblicato nella G.U. n. 157 del 09/07/2003" 
che problema ci sarà?
cos mi consigliate?
dovrò pagare una sanzione dato che il pagamento andava effettuato entro novembre???

----------


## fafo77

> Io correggerei il file xml con wordpad inserendo 77.673 e 453 poi autenticherei e trasmetterei. Ho fatto così per alcuni invii per i quali mi sono già ritornate le ricevute senza alcuno scarto.

  Grazie Speedy .... ho fatto così infatti!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Stefanel

> Grazie Speedy .... ho fatto così infatti!!!

  
Non ci posso credere, questa mattina ho trovato le ricevute degli invii fatti il 24/11!!! Finalmente............  :Big Grin:

----------


## nefertiti07

Devo registrare un contratto 01/12/2000 - 01/12/2006 (canone annuo 4.648,11) 
Il programma mi calcola euro 67 per il periodo 04/07/06-01/12/06, mentre il controllo mi calcola 97.
Cosa devo fare?

----------


## Speedy

> Non ci posso credere, questa mattina ho trovato le ricevute degli invii fatti il 24/11!!! Finalmente............

  E' andata bene anche a me. Il 25.11 ho trasmesso 40 contratti ed oggi sono arrivate 40 ricevute, tutte senza scarto.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Speedy

> Devo registrare un contratto 01/12/2000 - 01/12/2006 (canone annuo 4.648,11) 
> Il programma mi calcola euro 67 per il periodo 04/07/06-01/12/06, mentre il controllo mi calcola 97.
> Cosa devo fare?

  Apri il file xml e controlla l'importo dell'affitto annuale. Se è errato correggilo con wordpad.

----------


## leleosana2005

in questi giorni ho letto tutte le 109 pagine... ma i dubbi continuano... (alla fine dovremmo fare una mini guida da regalare a natale all'ADE!!! :Smile:  )
Finalmente sono arrivate le ricevute del 24/11 e sono passata ai pagamenti successivi... 
Contratto dal 01.08.2003 al 31.07.2009
Come anno di registrazione del contratto inserisco 2003??? :Confused:  
pago annualità successiva 01.08.2006 / 31.07.2007 ... 
Come anno del pagamento inserisco 2006??? :Confused:   
Ne avete già parlato... ma sono fusa... il cervello ormai non ragiona...

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

Ho un chiarimento da chiedere :
contratto 12/10/94 - 11/10/06  ( 6+6) poi rinnovo annuale.Era gia' stato registrato anche se soggetto a iva.nel 1998 c'e' stata cessione d'azienda con cessione del contratto d'affitto,cambiando soltanto il conduttore,ma non il locatore.Ho registrato il contratto con i nuovi soggetti e ottenuto la ricevuta,poi pero' il pag.successivo (12/10/06-11/10/07) mi e' stato scartato con: errore B07 estremi contratto loc.errati .
Ho inserito anno 2006 serie 3T e n. come da ricevuta appena ottenuta.
Non capisco cosa non riconosce  l'ADE,o se ho sbagliato a inserire qualcosa.
E poi,non e' che mi facciano l'addebito sul c/c piu' volte,anche se mi scartano la ricevuta?
Grazie a chi mi puo' rispondere!

----------


## leleosana2005

> Ho un chiarimento da chiedere :
> contratto 12/10/94 - 11/10/06  ( 6+6) poi rinnovo annuale.Era gia' stato registrato anche se soggetto a iva.nel 1998 c'e' stata cessione d'azienda con cessione del contratto d'affitto,cambiando soltanto il conduttore,ma non il locatore.Ho registrato il contratto con i nuovi soggetti e ottenuto la ricevuta,poi pero' il pag.successivo (12/10/06-11/10/07) mi e' stato scartato con: errore B07 estremi contratto loc.errati .
> Ho inserito anno 2006 serie 3T e n. come da ricevuta appena ottenuta.
> Non capisco cosa non riconosce  l'ADE,o se ho sbagliato a inserire qualcosa.
> E poi,non e' che mi facciano l'addebito sul c/c piu' volte,anche se mi scartano la ricevuta?
> Grazie a chi mi puo' rispondere!

  
Hai pagato come annualità successiva o proroga?

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

> Hai pagato come annualità successiva o proroga?

  ho pagato come proroga,ma l'avevo gia' fatto per un altro e mi era andato bene.

----------


## leleosana2005

> ho pagato come proroga,ma l'avevo gia' fatto per un altro e mi era andato bene.

  In teoria se è stata scartata la ricevuta di pagamento l'ADE non dovrebbe prelevare i soldi...

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

> In teoria se è stata scartata la ricevuta di pagamento l'ADE non dovrebbe prelevare i soldi...

  Puo' essere che l'ADE ,controllando con il cod.fisc.del locatore non abbia trovato un contratto gia' registrato  con il nuovo conduttore,per cui ritenga errati gli estremi attuali che ho inserito?

----------


## leleosana2005

> Puo' essere che l'ADE ,controllando con il cod.fisc.del locatore non abbia trovato un contratto gia' registrato  con il nuovo conduttore,per cui ritenga errati gli estremi attuali che ho inserito?

  Se così fosse perchè scartare il pagamento? Avrebbe dovuto scartare il contratto e non il pagamento successivo...

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

> Se così fosse perchè scartare il pagamento? Avrebbe dovuto scartare il contratto e non il pagamento successivo...

  Non lo so,non so neppure piu' cosa variare nella compilazione della proroga...

----------


## leleosana2005

Avevi già fatto un altra proroga?
hai usato la stessa versione del programma?
hai controllato i dati nel contratto che hai inviato all'ADE? 
Anche se le domande possono sembrare banali, cerco di capire quale possa essere il problema... ormai siamo tutti stanchi di questi contratti...

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

> Avevi già fatto un altra proroga?
> hai usato la stessa versione del programma?
> hai controllato i dati nel contratto che hai inviato all'ADE? 
> Anche se le domande possono sembrare banali, cerco di capire quale possa essere il problema... ormai siamo tutti stanchi di questi contratti...

  Ho tentato con la 3.2.1  scartata(perche' il contratto era stato reg.con questa vers.)
ho rifatto con 3.2.2        scartata
e i dati inseriti sono scritti comunque nella ricevuta della registrazione principale scaricata ieri sera sulla 3.2.1

----------


## nefertiti07

> Apri il file xml e controlla l'importo dell'affitto annuale. Se è errato correggilo con wordpad.

  Grazie per la risposta! :Smile:

----------


## nefertiti07

Non ce la faccio più!
contratto 01/12/2000-01/12/2006; se inserisco canone mensile 387,34 mi calcola l'imposta di registro 67 ( mi fa pagare il minimo perhè l'importo sarebbe minore), in sede di controllo però mi scarta il files perchè calcola 97.
Ho provato ad inserire canone annuale 4648,08 e l'errore non me lo dà.
Cosa devo fare quindi" E' giusto se metto il canone annuale?........E' la stessa cosa no? 
Oltre a questo c'è un altro problema.........entratel non mi fa più l'autentica e non so da cosa dipenda. Ieri l'ho fatta per un questionario ed è andato tutto bene.

----------


## RobyL

E' successo anche a me, poi pero' ADE deve aver fatto qualcosa in sede, perche il file ha comportato l'addebito per l'esatto importo.
Ti consiglio di verificare se hai le versioni aggiornate dei file di controllo, e di spedire. Ti verra' automaticamente sistemato da ADE.
Ciao, fammi sapere.    

> Ho un contratto per il quale devo pagare con "Pagam.Successivi" - PROROGA - di un anno su canone annuo  438.629,64, per 1%, imposta di registro pari a  4.386,00. La stampa del software mi propone  4.386,00, mentre il programma di controllo, e l'autentica in Entratel, mi propongono di pagare l'imposta minima pari a  67,00. AIUTOOO....

----------


## Speedy

> Non ce la faccio più!
> contratto 01/12/2000-01/12/2006; se inserisco canone mensile 387,34 mi calcola l'imposta di registro 67 ( mi fa pagare il minimo perhè l'importo sarebbe minore), in sede di controllo però mi scarta il files perchè calcola 97.
> Ho provato ad inserire canone annuale 4648,08 e l'errore non me lo dà.
> Cosa devo fare quindi" E' giusto se metto il canone annuale?........E' la stessa cosa no? 
> Oltre a questo c'è un altro problema.........entratel non mi fa più l'autentica e non so da cosa dipenda. Ieri l'ho fatta per un questionario ed è andato tutto bene.

  Da quello che ho capito usando il sw per altri contratti, lui vuole sempre il canone annuale (tipo pagamento e importo) se la durata del contratto è di 12 mesi. La durata mensile e l'importo mensile lo vuole solo per i contratti con durata effettiva inferiore a 12 mesi (senza tenere conto del 4.7).
Per entratel non so, bisognerebbe analizzare il procedimento che segui passo passo.

----------


## nefertiti07

> Da quello che ho capito usando il sw per altri contratti, lui vuole sempre il canone annuale (tipo pagamento e importo) se la durata del contratto è di 12 mesi. La durata mensile e l'importo mensile lo vuole solo per i contratti con durata effettiva inferiore a 12 mesi (senza tenere conto del 4.7).
> Per entratel non so, bisognerebbe analizzare il procedimento che segui passo passo.

  Grazie Speedy. Io gli altri li ho fatti tutti con tipo pagamento e importo mensile, ma il controllo non me li ha scartati (sw 3.2.1), inevece con la versione 3.2.2 si. Comunque posso fare come dici anche tu tanto è lo stesso. 
Per quanto riguarda entratel è successo qualcosa proprio al programma perchè mi dà anche altri errori........

----------


## Speedy

> Grazie Speedy. Io gli altri li ho fatti tutti con tipo pagamento e importo mensile, ma il controllo non me li ha scartati (sw 3.2.1), inevece con la versione 3.2.2 si. Comunque posso fare come dici anche tu tanto è lo stesso. 
> Per quanto riguarda entratel è successo qualcosa proprio al programma perchè mi dà anche altri errori........

  Per entratel credo che l'unica soluzione sia quella di disinstallare il sw poi di reinstallarlo.

----------


## leleosana2005

> in questi giorni ho letto tutte le 109 pagine... ma i dubbi continuano... (alla fine dovremmo fare una mini guida da regalare a natale all'ADE!!! )
> Finalmente sono arrivate le ricevute del 24/11 e sono passata ai pagamenti successivi... 
> Contratto dal 01.08.2003 al 31.07.2009
> Come anno di registrazione del contratto inserisco 2003??? 
> pago annualità successiva 01.08.2006 / 31.07.2007 ... 
> Come anno del pagamento inserisco 2006???  
> Ne avete già parlato... ma sono fusa... il cervello ormai non ragiona...

  help me  :Frown:  voglio andare in vacanza

----------


## GIUSEPPE5479

Come Anno Di Registrazione Inserisci 2006
Anno Di Pagamento 2007

----------


## nefertiti07

> Per entratel credo che l'unica soluzione sia quella di disinstallare il sw poi di reinstallarlo.

  
già fatto grazie!..

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

> Ho tentato con la 3.2.1  scartata(perche' il contratto era stato reg.con questa vers.)
> ho rifatto con 3.2.2        scartata
> e i dati inseriti sono scritti comunque nella ricevuta della registrazione principale scaricata ieri sera sulla 3.2.1

  Adesso me l'hanno accettata.Ho spuntato la parte in cui cita la cessione dell'immobile,gli altri dati invariati rispetto i precedenti inserimenti.

----------


## vdscri

> Come Anno Di Registrazione Inserisci 2006
> Anno Di Pagamento 2007

  Sicuro? 
P.S., finalmente mi stanno arrivando tutte le ricevute, oggi ho quasi completato quelle del 27/11  :Wink:

----------


## GiacoXp

a voi funziona il sito http://telematici.agenziaentrate.gov.it/Main/index.jsp
a me dopo il login da errore di certificato !
e a voi ??? 
fatemi sapere perfavore

----------


## nefertiti07

> Sicuro? 
> P.S., finalmente mi stanno arrivando tutte le ricevute, oggi ho quasi completato quelle del 27/11

  Io anche ho spedito il 27 ma non mi è arrivato nulla!

----------


## GIUSEPPE5479

> Sicuro? 
> P.S., finalmente mi stanno arrivando tutte le ricevute, oggi ho quasi completato quelle del 27/11

  Io le ho mandate così e mi sono tornate accettate,
ho seguito la guida del programma pagamenti successivi..
nella schermata del programma clicco su "?" dal menù a tendina seleziono "guida in linea" , scelgo il link "annualità successive" e dopo "INSERIMENTO, AGGIORNAMENTO E CANCELLAZIONE RICHIESTE DI PAGAMENTO" li c'è spiegato tutto comprensivo di esempi..
ciao

----------


## .cons

1) Nel caso di un immobile strumentale riclassato, con attribuzione di nuova rendita, cosa si indica se &#232; stato  proposto ricorso contro il classamento?
E' necessario indicare i nuovi estremi catastali o si pu&#242; lasciare in bianco . Me lo scarta?   
2) Che dire se l'indirizzo del contratto del fabbricato &#232; diverso da quello risultante al catasto perch&#232; si tartta dalla locazione di una porzione di fabbricato? Si prende l'indirizzo del contratto?

----------


## vdscri

> Io le ho mandate così e mi sono tornate accettate,
> ho seguito la guida del programma pagamenti successivi..
> nella schermata del programma clicco su "?" dal menù a tendina seleziono "guida in linea" , scelgo il link "annualità successive" e dopo "INSERIMENTO, AGGIORNAMENTO E CANCELLAZIONE RICHIESTE DI PAGAMENTO" li c'è spiegato tutto comprensivo di esempi..
> ciao

  Il dubbio non era sulla procedura, ma sull'anno di pagamento. Anche a me sono tornate indietro tutte correttamente accettate, ma ho messo come anno di pagamento il 2006. Forse di quel dato non se ne fanno nulla, visto che quando si paga con l'F23 cartaceo non va indicato l'anno di pagamento, ma solo quello di registrazione.

----------


## Bibolo

io le ho spedite il 27/11 però non mi è arrivato nulla, inoltre non mi fa fare più la ricerca fino lla data odierna.

----------


## GIUSEPPE5479

> Il dubbio non era sulla procedura, ma sull'anno di pagamento. Anche a me sono tornate indietro tutte correttamente accettate, ma ho messo come anno di pagamento il 2006. Forse di quel dato non se ne fanno nulla, visto che quando si paga con l'F23 cartaceo non va indicato l'anno di pagamento, ma solo quello di registrazione.

  credo anche io che non sia troppo importante come dato ma nella guida in linea dice chiaramente che per il 2006 il pagamento è stato effettuato con la procedura prima registrazione quindi il 1° pagamento delle annualità successive è riferito al 2007, poi ripeto anche secondo me come dato non è determinante...
ciao

----------


## vdscri

> credo anche io che non sia troppo importante come dato ma nella guida in linea dice chiaramente che per il 2006 il pagamento è stato effettuato con la procedura prima registrazione quindi il 1° pagamento delle annualità successive è riferito al 2007, poi ripeto anche secondo me come dato non è determinante...
> ciao

  Rimanendo nella pura filosofia di applicazione dei pagamenti successivi  :Wink:   (si vede che mi stanno arrivando correttamente le ricevute e non ho niente di meglio da fare) è vero che la prima registrazione è stata pagata nel 2006, ma se già entro quest'anno si deve pagare il rinnovo, l'annualità di riferimento del pagamento iniziale è iniziata nel 2005, quindi anche se pagata in ritardo è a quell'anno che si deve riferire il pagamento della prima annualità. Se la premessa è corretta l'annualità successiva deve essere riferita al 2006 (chissà se a qualcuno importa davvero questa discussione).
Buona giornata a tutti.

----------


## Speedy

> io le ho spedite il 27/11 però non mi è arrivato nulla, inoltre non mi fa fare più la ricerca fino lla data odierna.

  
Le ricevute del 27.11 a me sono arrivate questa mattina. Per la ricerca fino alla data odierna, tieni presente che il sito ADE gestisce un periodo massimo di sette giorni, per cui se vuoi fare la ricerca del 27.11 devi indicare dal 27.11 al 3.12.

----------


## nefertiti07

Scusate, ma  il pagamento dell'imposta si deve fare per forza telematicamente con i modi riportati nella circolare? Vero? 
Purtroppo ho un grosso problema: Non posso addebitare l'imposta su alcun conto. La società per cui devo fare la registrazione ha da poco chiuso il conto e purtroppo noi come intermediari non abbiamo un conto.
Il pagamento non si può fare cartaceo e riportare gli estremi nel file che compilo per la registrazione? 
Parlo naturalmente per i contratti in essere al 04/07/06.

----------


## Claudio

Anche io ho ricevuto l'esito positivo dell'ADE per gli invii del 27/11, insieme agli estremi di registrazione dei contratti (serie e numero). Ma il sottonumero???

----------


## vdscri

> Scusate, ma  il pagamento dell'imposta si deve fare per forza telematicamente con i modi riportati nella circolare? Vero? 
> Purtroppo ho un grosso problema: Non posso addebitare l'imposta su alcun conto. La società per cui devo fare la registrazione ha da poco chiuso il conto e purtroppo noi come intermediari non abbiamo un conto.
> Il pagamento non si può fare cartaceo e riportare gli estremi nel file che compilo per la registrazione? 
> Parlo naturalmente per i contratti in essere al 04/07/06.

  Se le cose stanno così credo che tu abbia un problema, perché le forme accettate di pagamento sono su un conto corrente che tra gli intestatari abbia un soggetto il cui codice fiscale corrisponde a una delle parti o all'intermediario. Altre forme non ne conosco.

----------


## tonira

quando devo registrare un contratto del genere 6+6 e sono nel secondo perido di proroga cioè è cominciato l'ultimo periodo di 6 anni dopo i primi 6 nei campi data inizio e data fine devo mettere solo il tempo intercorrente tra l'ultimo gruppo di 6 anni o devo mettere tutti i 12 anni

----------


## nefertiti07

> Se le cose stanno così credo che tu abbia un problema, perché le forme accettate di pagamento sono su un conto corrente che tra gli intestatari abbia un soggetto il cui codice fiscale corrisponde a una delle parti o all'intermediario. Altre forme non ne conosco.

  Purtroppo anche io non ne conosco e non so cosa fare.........forse per due contratti riesco a risolvere, ma per altri due proprio no.

----------


## nefertiti07

> quando devo registrare un contratto del genere 6+6 e sono nel secondo perido di proroga cioè è cominciato l'ultimo periodo di 6 anni dopo i primi 6 nei campi data inizio e data fine devo mettere solo il tempo intercorrente tra l'ultimo gruppo di 6 anni o devo mettere tutti i 12 anni

  Penso tu debba mettere gli ultimi sei, però aspetta altre opinioni.

----------


## Speedy

> quando devo registrare un contratto del genere 6+6 e sono nel secondo perido di proroga cioè è cominciato l'ultimo periodo di 6 anni dopo i primi 6 nei campi data inizio e data fine devo mettere solo il tempo intercorrente tra l'ultimo gruppo di 6 anni o devo mettere tutti i 12 anni

  Ho avuto lo stesso caso per alcuni contratti già registrati. Ho indicato tutti e 12 gli anni (data inizio ad esempio 2000, data fine 2012). Le ricevute sono tornate positive senza alcuno scarto.

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

> Penso tu debba mettere gli ultimi sei, però aspetta altre opinioni.

  Io ho messo tutta la durata dei 12 anni e me lo hanno accettato.

----------


## tonira

Grazie per le utili risposte, anche se nutro forti dubbi sull'utilità di questa registrazione telematica dei contratti ( che mi sembra tanto uno spauracchio senza alcun senso).
Altro quesito: ho un contratto stipulato in origine nel marzo 1975 con prima durata 01/03/1975-29/02/1976 con rinnovo tacito annuale, è arrivato fino ad oggi, come data inizio - fine metto 01/03/2006 - 28/02/2007 e come data di stipula cosa metto? forse 01/03/1975?

----------


## nefertiti07

> Io ho messo tutta la durata dei 12 anni e me lo hanno accettato.

  Credo che l'importante sia pagare.....io ho messo i sei anni, però non so se sia giusto. La ricevuta mi è arrivata, ma scartata per il solo motivo di cui scrivevo prima.

----------


## nefertiti07

> Grazie per le utili risposte, anche se nutro forti dubbi sull'utilità di questa registrazione telematica dei contratti ( che mi sembra tanto uno spauracchio senza alcun senso).
> Altro quesito: ho un contratto stipulato in origine nel marzo 1975 con prima durata 01/03/1975-29/02/1976 con rinnovo tacito annuale, è arrivato fino ad oggi, come data inizio - fine metto 01/03/2006 - 28/02/2007 e come data di stipula cosa metto? forse 01/03/1975?

  Dovresti mettere 01/03/1975.

----------


## GIUSEPPE5479

> Grazie per le utili risposte, anche se nutro forti dubbi sull'utilità di questa registrazione telematica dei contratti ( che mi sembra tanto uno spauracchio senza alcun senso).
> Altro quesito: ho un contratto stipulato in origine nel marzo 1975 con prima durata 01/03/1975-29/02/1976 con rinnovo tacito annuale, è arrivato fino ad oggi, come data inizio - fine metto 01/03/2006 - 28/02/2007 e come data di stipula cosa metto? forse 01/03/1975?

  CONCORDO CON NEFERTITI07 01/03/1975
CIAO

----------


## tonira

l'imposta di registro si paga solo in caso di risoluzione anticipata del contratto non in caso di scadenza naturale dello stesso, vero?

----------


## Speedy

> l'imposta di registro si paga solo in caso di risoluzione anticipata del contratto non in caso di scadenza naturale dello stesso, vero?

  Sono d'accordo

----------


## nefertiti07

Ho risolto il mio problema di cui parlavo prima. Il file l'ho predisposto io, ma lo faccio inviare da un altro intermediario, attendo solo che mi confermi l'invio. Spero di aver risolto, ma ora chissà quando mi arriveranno le ricevute

----------


## vdscri

> Purtroppo anche io non ne conosco e non so cosa fare.........forse per due contratti riesco a risolvere, ma per altri due proprio no.

  Non indago sul fatto che la ditta abbia chiuso il c/c, ma la soluzione potrebbe essere di addebitare sul c/c del conduttore, sempre che questo sia d'accordo. Oppure un conto dell'intermediario: non è necessario un conto ad hoc, ma necessariamente deve essere un conto in cui almeno uno degli intestatari ha il codice fiscale dell'intermediario.

----------


## nefertiti07

> Non indago sul fatto che la ditta abbia chiuso il c/c, ma la soluzione potrebbe essere di addebitare sul c/c del conduttore, sempre che questo sia d'accordo. Oppure un conto dell'intermediario: non &#232; necessario un conto ad hoc, ma necessariamente deve essere un conto in cui almeno uno degli intestatari ha il codice fiscale dell'intermediario.

  Come dicevo nel messaggio di prima credo di aver risolto.
Comunque per due contratti sia il locatore che il conduttore non hanno il c/c.
Per l'intermediario, il codice fiscale &#232; la partita iva dello studio e quindi non corrisponde con quello dei due titolari persone fisiche.

----------


## matteo

Ciao a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum, ma è da un pò che lo seguo e ne ho tratto grossi benefici...........quindi vi ringrazio già prima dell'eventuale risposta alla mia domanda!!!!! 
Volevo chiedervi se ci saranno sanzioni, e se si in che misura, per eventuali pagamenti relativi alle annualità successive (quindi per quei contratti scaduti in date antecedenti il 1° novembre 2006) effettuati dopo il 18 dicembre 2006, considerando che la causa dell'eventuale ritardo è imputabile alla mancata ricezione delle ricevute e quindi del numero di registrazione!!!!!! 
Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro.............vi ringrazio in anticipo per le vostre risposte!!!!!

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum, ma è da un pò che lo seguo e ne ho tratto grossi benefici...........quindi vi ringrazio già prima dell'eventuale risposta alla mia domanda!!!!! 
> Volevo chiedervi se ci saranno sanzioni, e se si in che misura, per eventuali pagamenti relativi alle annualità successive (quindi per quei contratti scaduti in date antecedenti il 1° novembre 2006) effettuati dopo il 18 dicembre 2006, considerando che la causa dell'eventuale ritardo è imputabile alla mancata ricezione delle ricevute e quindi del numero di registrazione!!!!!! 
> Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro.............vi ringrazio in anticipo per le vostre risposte!!!!!

  Per i ritardati versamenti valgono le norme del ravvedimento operoso, quindi dal 31mo al 60mo giorno sanzione 3,75%, dal 61mo al 365mo il 6%.

----------


## panceras

Non si vede più nessuno! Avete ricevuto tutto? 
Io trovo 2 o 3 ricevute tutti i giorni..... una che mi dice che ho spedito il contratto, una che la banca ha ricevuto la disposizione di pagamento, una che la banca ha accettato il pagamento, una che la banca ha effettuato il pagamento..... e non ho ancora in mano il modello F24!!. Ma quanto si andava bene prima senza telematico (almeno c'era meno carta!)
Buon lavoro a tutti

----------


## nefertiti07

> Non si vede più nessuno! Avete ricevuto tutto? 
> Io trovo 2 o 3 ricevute tutti i giorni..... una che mi dice che ho spedito il contratto, una che la banca ha ricevuto la disposizione di pagamento, una che la banca ha accettato il pagamento, una che la banca ha effettuato il pagamento..... e non ho ancora in mano il modello F24!!. Ma quanto si andava bene prima senza telematico (almeno c'era meno carta!)
> Buon lavoro a tutti

  penso che per molti oramai il più è fatto e si staranno godendo il meritato riposo....lontano dai contratti naturalmente.
IO li ho dovuti rinviare perchè quelli che avevo già trasmesso mi sono stati scartati per i motivi detti in precedenza.
Ora spero vivamente di aver finito.

----------


## ENRIKC

> Anche io ho ricevuto l'esito positivo dell'ADE per gli invii del 27/11, insieme agli estremi di registrazione dei contratti (serie e numero). Ma il sottonumero???

  RICEVO ANCH'IO IN DATA 7/12/2006 LE RICEVUTE DALL'ADE. OVE NON C'E' TRACCIA DEL SOTTONUMERO. PARE CHE IL SOTTUNUMERO FOSSE USATO NELLA REGISTRAZIONE CARTACEA MOLTO TEMPO FA. STIAMO A VEDERE. 
IN OGNI CASO NON E' BLOCCANTE PER IL PAGAMENTO DELLE ANNUALITA' SUCCESSIVE.

----------


## vdscri

> Non si vede più nessuno! Avete ricevuto tutto? 
> Io trovo 2 o 3 ricevute tutti i giorni..... una che mi dice che ho spedito il contratto, una che la banca ha ricevuto la disposizione di pagamento, una che la banca ha accettato il pagamento, una che la banca ha effettuato il pagamento..... e non ho ancora in mano il modello F24!!. Ma quanto si andava bene prima senza telematico (almeno c'era meno carta!)
> Buon lavoro a tutti

  Sì, come complicazione di moduli e ricevute le critiche da fare sono tante in effetti. Per esempio, perché 3 fogli per una ricevuta, quando tutte le informazioni potrebbero stare in uno o 2?
E comunque non riceverai nessun F24 o F23, solo le ricevute che hai descritto

----------


## GiacoXp

io devo effettuare la regitrazione successiva, ho preso le varie registrazioni e le ho creato un unico file e nel fare il controllo del file mi da Errore  -27 
perchè ?
aiutatemi per favore

----------


## Stefanel

> Non si vede più nessuno! Avete ricevuto tutto? 
> Io trovo 2 o 3 ricevute tutti i giorni..... una che mi dice che ho spedito il contratto, una che la banca ha ricevuto la disposizione di pagamento, una che la banca ha accettato il pagamento, una che la banca ha effettuato il pagamento..... e non ho ancora in mano il modello F24!!. Ma quanto si andava bene prima senza telematico (almeno c'era meno carta!)
> Buon lavoro a tutti

  
Anche noi stiamo ricevendo tutto, sia per quanto riguarda la registrazione dei contratti, sia per quanto riguarda i vari addebiti...
Cmq non so se arriverà mai F24!!!!

----------


## Speedy

> Anche noi stiamo ricevendo tutto, sia per quanto riguarda la registrazione dei contratti, sia per quanto riguarda i vari addebiti...
> Cmq non so se arriverà mai F24!!!!

  L'ADE che mi risulti non invierà alcun F24 (meglio F23), ma soltanto due ricevute: la prima di avvenuta ricezione del file, la seconda di avvenuto pagamento da parte della banca. Personalmente uso questa procedura: mi stampo da solo la distinta F23 (utilizzando uno qualsiasi dei vari sw gratuiti a disposizione) e ci spillo insieme le due ricevute che attestano la data di trasmissione, l'importo da pagare e la data di pagamento.

----------


## GiacoXp

come si fa a calcolare l'importo della sanzione ?

----------


## MONIA

Ragazzi ciao, finalmente una che vi pone un problema semplice semplice.
In caso di risoluzione di un contratto che si fa? Ad esempio poniamo una risoluzione nel prossimo febbraio di un contratto già registrato (stramaledendo il telematico!), si dovrà comunicare la "cessazione"?
Ciao e grazie, che bello questo forum, grande idea.

----------


## panceras

Io penso che riceveremo l'F24 (o F23) come avviene con l'F24 telematico, comunque..... chi vivr&#224; ..... vedr&#224;.
Un dubbio: in caso di risoluzione anticipata, pagamento dei 67 euri e poi ...... si consegna all'ufficio copia del versamento (quale poi?) come si faceva con il cartaceo?
Pi&#249; si va avanti e pi&#249; sono le domande delle risposte.....

----------


## panceras

> Ragazzi ciao, finalmente una che vi pone un problema semplice semplice.
> In caso di risoluzione di un contratto che si fa? Ad esempio poniamo una risoluzione nel prossimo febbraio di un contratto già registrato (stramaledendo il telematico!), si dovrà comunicare la "cessazione"?
> Ciao e grazie, che bello questo forum, grande idea.

  Ragazzi ! Stesso quesito nello stesso momento!

----------


## GiacoXp

ma a voi nel fare la reg annualità successive non da alcun errore nel file ?

----------


## vdscri

> Io penso che riceveremo l'F24 (o F23) come avviene con l'F24 telematico, comunque..... chi vivrà ..... vedrà.
> Un dubbio: in caso di risoluzione anticipata, pagamento dei 67 euri e poi ...... si consegna all'ufficio copia del versamento (quale poi?) come si faceva con il cartaceo?
> Più si va avanti e più sono le domande delle risposte.....

  Non ho esperienza di F24 telematico, ma è da novembre 2005 che registro telematicamente i contratti di locazione (quelli abitativi) e non ho mai ricevuto nessun F23, quello che arriva sono solo le ricevute che stanno ricevendo tutti.
Parlando della risoluzione anticipata, se la vuoi fare in modo telematico segui la procedura dei pagamenti successivi scegliendo "risoluzione", altrimenti la fai con l'F23 cartaceo e porti la delega pagata all'ADE di competenza.

----------


## panceras

> Non ho esperienza di F24 telematico, ma è da novembre 2005 che registro telematicamente i contratti di locazione (quelli abitativi) e non ho mai ricevuto nessun F23, quello che arriva sono solo le ricevute che stanno ricevendo tutti.
> Parlando della risoluzione anticipata, se la vuoi fare in modo telematico segui la procedura dei pagamenti successivi scegliendo "risoluzione", altrimenti la fai con l'F23 cartaceo e porti la delega pagata all'ADE di competenza.

  Grazie. Credo che sia logico in quanto quando si paga con l'F23 l'ADE non ha nessuna comunicazione (a parte il versamento) mentre con il telematico riceve tutti i dati, compresa la data di risoluzione.

----------


## GiacoXp

nessuno sa nulla riguardo i miei quesiti ?

----------


## Speedy

> come si fa a calcolare l'importo della sanzione ?

  3,75% per un ritardo non superiore a 30 giorni, 6% per un ritardo superiore a 30 giorni ma inferiore a 365 giorni, oltre il 30%.

----------


## GiacoXp

> 3,75% per un ritardo non superiore a 30 giorni, 6% per un ritardo superiore a 30 giorni ma inferiore a 365 giorni, oltre il 30%.

  ok grazie 
ora vorrei sapere se voi avete problemi con la registrazone delle annualità successive ?

----------


## vdscri

> ok grazie 
> ora vorrei sapere se voi avete problemi con la registrazone delle annualità successive ?

  Per problemi intendi i ritardi dati dal fatto che non ti sono ancora arrivate le ricevute delle registrazioni iniziali? Se è così la situazione è uguale per tutti

----------


## vdscri

> Per problemi intendi i ritardi dati dal fatto che non ti sono ancora arrivate le ricevute delle registrazioni iniziali? Se è così la situazione è uguale per tutti

  Ho visto che proprio oggi hanno messo in rete una nuova (sic) versione dell'applicazione di controllo per i pagamenti successivi che risolve un errore relativo ai contratti di leasing. Magari il problema cui fai riferimento è risolto da questa versione.

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

per la prima volta mi trovo a dover inserire i contratti in forma scritta. ho il file del contratto già firmato dalle parti da inserire nel programma per la creazione, ma mentre alcuni articoli vengono inseriti normalmente facendo copia ed incolla, altri invece non mi vengono trasferiti e devo inserirli manualmente. sapete dirmi perchè? posso fare qualche cosa per ovviare a questa seccatura?? grazie

----------


## GiacoXp

> Ho visto che proprio oggi hanno messo in rete una nuova (sic) versione dell'applicazione di controllo per i pagamenti successivi che risolve un errore relativo ai contratti di leasing. Magari il problema cui fai riferimento è risolto da questa versione.

  Io ho installato l'ultima versione di File Internet1.7.8 per quanto rigurarda i pagamenti successivi io ho installato la 1.5.1 del 13/11/2006 quella a cui ti riferisci tu quale è ?

----------


## GiacoXp

Ho installato la nuova versione ma non risolve il problema  
a voi va tutto bene avete provato a fare le annualità successive ?

----------


## MI.LA

Innanzitutto vorrei complimentarmi per il forum. 
Ora passiamo alle cose serie  :Smile:  
Ho un dubbio: dopo aver registrato il contratto, nei pagamenti successivi devo usare la modalità "Conguaglio d'imposta" o "Annualità successive?".
Mi è sorto questo dubbio dopo aver letto i messaggi precedenti... Anche se nella circolare 33/E mi sembrava di aver capito di utilizzare il conguaglio di imposta.

----------


## Speedy

> Innanzitutto vorrei complimentarmi per il forum. 
> Ora passiamo alle cose serie  
> Ho un dubbio: dopo aver registrato il contratto, nei pagamenti successivi devo usare la modalità "Conguaglio d'imposta" o "Annualità successive?".
> Mi è sorto questo dubbio dopo aver letto i messaggi precedenti... Anche se nella circolare 33/E mi sembrava di aver capito di utilizzare il conguaglio di imposta.

   La modalità "conguaglio d'imposta" si usa quando il canone è variabile e non predeterminato al momento della prima registrazione. In presenza di canone fisso, userei "annualità successive" inserendo il canone fisso rivalutato.

----------


## MI.LA

Altra domanda...
Se ho registrato un nuovo contratto in data 01/10/2006, devo anche pagare l'annualità successiva? Secondo il mio ragionamento no, perche se lo avessi registrato in cartaceo avrei pagato solo la registrazione e l'anno successivo l' 1%

----------


## vdscri

> per la prima volta mi trovo a dover inserire i contratti in forma scritta. ho il file del contratto già firmato dalle parti da inserire nel programma per la creazione, ma mentre alcuni articoli vengono inseriti normalmente facendo copia ed incolla, altri invece non mi vengono trasferiti e devo inserirli manualmente. sapete dirmi perchè? posso fare qualche cosa per ovviare a questa seccatura?? grazie

  Dev'essere perché il geniale programma di compilazione dei contratti di locazione non riconosce alcuni caratteri, tra cui quelli accentati, alcuni tipi di apostrofi e di segni grafici (tipo il pallino di n°). Per cui se vuoi fare il copia-incolla devi eliminare tutti questi segni e scrivere ad esempio la parola "perché" come "perche'".

----------


## Anita

domanda:ho dei posti auto posso registrarli con codice 10 o quale altro devo usare?
immobili locati non a uso abitativo?

----------


## tonira

ho un contratto che dal 01/09/1996 si rinnova tacitamente ogni quattro mesi fino ad oggi. Il periodo in corso al 4/07/06 va dal 01/05/2006 al 31/08/2006 poi ci sarebbe il periodo successivo dal 01/09/2006 al 31/12/2006. Come devo registrarlo.

----------


## Speedy

> Altra domanda...
> Se ho registrato un nuovo contratto in data 01/10/2006, devo anche pagare l'annualità successiva? Secondo il mio ragionamento no, perche se lo avessi registrato in cartaceo avrei pagato solo la registrazione e l'anno successivo l' 1%

  La domanda non è chiara. Hai registrato a tassa fissa oppure con imposta di registro dell'1% ?    Nel primo caso devi registrare di nuovo il contratto (dall'1.10.2006 all'1.10.2007) versando l'imposta 1%. Nel secondo caso hai già versato fino all'1.10.2007.

----------


## Speedy

> ho un contratto che dal 01/09/1996 si rinnova tacitamente ogni quattro mesi fino ad oggi. Il periodo in corso al 4/07/06 va dal 01/05/2006 al 31/08/2006 poi ci sarebbe il periodo successivo dal 01/09/2006 al 31/12/2006. Come devo registrarlo.

  Secondo me dovresti cambiare il contratto, altrimenti ogni quattro mesi devi pagare l'imposta di registro dell'1% con il minimo di 67 euro (solo per la prima registrazione, poi l'1% del canone quadrimestrale). Se il contratto resta cos&#236; entro il 18.12 dovresti pagare per le due scadenze del 31.8.2006 e del 31.12.2006. Poi entro il 31.1.2007 devi pagare il quadrimestre 1.1.2007 - 30.4.2007 e cos&#236; via di quadrimestre in quadrimestre.

----------


## FAGLO

ciao
mi è arrivata la ricevuta della registrazione "Agenzia delle Entrate ha acqusito e registrato il contratto  di locazione al n.180 serie 3T..."
ora devo fare la proroga per altri 6 anni...come "estremi di registrazione del contratto" quali metto? i vecchi o questi che mi da ora l'Agenzia....tenendo presente che per la proroga bisogna mettere anche il cod. Ufficio che ora non c'è.....cosa metto, nel caso, quello di riferimento? 
per fare la proroga devo aspettare la ricevuta di addebito o, come credo, non serve? Ma con che tempistica fanno gli addebiti? 
grazie

----------


## vdscri

> ciao
> mi è arrivata la ricevuta della registrazione "Agenzia delle Entrate ha acqusito e registrato il contratto  di locazione al n.180 serie 3T..."
> ora devo fare la proroga per altri 6 anni...come "estremi di registrazione del contratto" quali metto? i vecchi o questi che mi da ora l'Agenzia....tenendo presente che per la proroga bisogna mettere anche il cod. Ufficio che ora non c'è.....cosa metto, nel caso, quello di riferimento? 
> per fare la proroga devo aspettare la ricevuta di addebito o, come credo, non serve? Ma con che tempistica fanno gli addebiti? 
> grazie

  La proroga la devi fare necessariamente col nuovo numero di registrazione che ti hanno dato. E per quello che riguarda il cod. ufficio anche quello necessariamente c'è nella nuova ricevuta che ti è arrivata, perché la numerazione 180 serie 3T non è nazionale, ma riferita all'ufficio al quale hai inviato la richiesta di registrazione. In definitiva, tutti i riferimenti della registrazione che devi inserire nella proroga sono quelli della ricevuta che ti è appena arrivata.
Per fare la proroga non serve che ti arrivi la ricevuta di addebito, se c'è quella della registrazione è sufficiente.
Per esperienza le ricevute di addebito mi arrivano circa 10 giorni di calendario dopo l'addebito. Però in questo periodo di grosso affollamento i tempi potrebbero allungarsi.

----------


## FAGLO

grazie per la risposta

----------


## Bibolo

> La proroga la devi fare necessariamente col nuovo numero di registrazione che ti hanno dato. E per quello che riguarda il cod. ufficio anche quello necessariamente c'è nella nuova ricevuta che ti è arrivata, perché la numerazione 180 serie 3T non è nazionale, ma riferita all'ufficio al quale hai inviato la richiesta di registrazione. In definitiva, tutti i riferimenti della registrazione che devi inserire nella proroga sono quelli della ricevuta che ti è appena arrivata.
> Per fare la proroga non serve che ti arrivi la ricevuta di addebito, se c'è quella della registrazione è sufficiente.
> Per esperienza le ricevute di addebito mi arrivano circa 10 giorni di calendario dopo l'addebito. Però in questo periodo di grosso affollamento i tempi potrebbero allungarsi.

  
ma come annualità di pagamento che cosa inserite voi? visto ch come immagino i contratti sono a cavallo tr il 2006 e il 2007, io metterei 2007, visto che comunque quanto è stato pagato è relativo al periodo luglio 2006/ ottobre 2006, quindi rimarrebbe da pagare la parte che va da ottobre 2006 a settembre 2007, almeno nel mio caso.

----------


## vdscri

> ma come annualità di pagamento che cosa inserite voi? visto ch come immagino i contratti sono a cavallo tr il 2006 e il 2007, io metterei 2007, visto che comunque quanto è stato pagato è relativo al periodo luglio 2006/ ottobre 2006, quindi rimarrebbe da pagare la parte che va da ottobre 2006 a settembre 2007, almeno nel mio caso.

  Dall'esperienza che mi sono fatto qui, sentendo come hanno fatto gli altri, e da quanto ho fatto io, ho capito che le ricevute tornano indietro correttamente, sia con l'indicazione di 2006 che di 2007 come annualità di pagamento.

----------


## Bibolo

tu però che cosa metteresti, anch'io immagino che siano di "larghe vedute" però vorrei un tuo parere, giusto per confronto.

----------


## vdscri

> tu però che cosa metteresti, anch'io immagino che siano di "larghe vedute" però vorrei un tuo parere, giusto per confronto.

  Come ho scritto nei miei messaggi precedenti, in tutte le annualità successive di questi contratti ho messo 2006, perché ho ragionato sul fatto che la prima registrazione, benché l'imposta che si paga sia relativa solo al periodo che decorre dal 4/7/2006, si riferisce ad un'annualità che inizia nel 2005, quindi necessariamente l'annualità successiva è da riferire al 2006. Ma è una mia opinione personale, non so se ci siano altre interpretazioni ufficiali.

----------


## mary

è successo a nessuno che nella ricevuta dell'esito del versamento ci fosse q.sto messaggio ""la banca ha comunicato in data... di non aver potuto eseguire l'addebito"" 
che cosa posso fare, considerato che mi spaventano le risposte dell'ade competente ?? 
grazie

----------


## franky1977

> è successo a nessuno che nella ricevuta dell'esito del versamento ci fosse q.sto messaggio ""la banca ha comunicato in data... di non aver potuto eseguire l'addebito"" 
> che cosa posso fare, considerato che mi spaventano le risposte dell'ade competente ?? 
> grazie

  Quella di cui tu parli è la seconda ricevuta... ovvero quella relativa al solo addebito. QUindi la registrazione risulta formalmente valida ed il pagamento no.
Ho avuto lo stesso problema ed il call center dice che in questi casi va pagata l'imposta tramite normale f23 cartaceo; anche se non mi hanno confermato al 100% che non si incorrerebbe in sanzioni.
Però è la cosa più logica da fare, perchè non puoi registrare di nuovo i contratti in quanto sono già acquisiti. La circolare 33 specifica che non verranno applicate sanzioni per errori causati dalla difficoltà della procedura (essendo una prima volta), quindi paga con il cartaceo e don't worry  :Smile:  
Ciao

----------


## Bibolo

> Come ho scritto nei miei messaggi precedenti, in tutte le annualità successive di questi contratti ho messo 2006, perché ho ragionato sul fatto che la prima registrazione, benché l'imposta che si paga sia relativa solo al periodo che decorre dal 4/7/2006, si riferisce ad un'annualità che inizia nel 2005, quindi necessariamente l'annualità successiva è da riferire al 2006. Ma è una mia opinione personale, non so se ci siano altre interpretazioni ufficiali.

  te l'appoggio io, che sono il memento dell'occasione.

----------


## .cons

> Per i ritardati versamenti valgono le norme del ravvedimento operoso, quindi dal 31mo al 60mo giorno sanzione 3,75%, dal 61mo al 365mo il 6%.

  scusate, ho lo stesso problema perchè penso che un contratto che invierò domani (sto apsettando che il conduttore mi dica se ha detrazione < 25%)non verrà lavorato prima del 18. Non sono esperto sulle procedure telematiche, ma mi chiedo come effettuare il ravvedimento: lo fa in automatico il sistema o devo presentare un F23 cartaceo?
Grazie

----------


## .cons

contratto acquisito il 25/11, ricevuta prodotta il 5/12. secondo voi E' possibile che non abbia ricevuto ancora l'esito dell'addebito? thks

----------


## Speedy

> scusate, ho lo stesso problema perchè penso che un contratto che invierò domani (sto apsettando che il conduttore mi dica se ha detrazione < 25%)non verrà lavorato prima del 18. Non sono esperto sulle procedure telematiche, ma mi chiedo come effettuare il ravvedimento: lo fa in automatico il sistema o devo presentare un F23 cartaceo?
> Grazie

  Se l'annualità è scaduta prima della registrazione, verserei l'imposta sia della prima annualità sia della seconda annualità cumulativamente, correggendo con wordpad il file xml generato dal sw ADE. Dai un'occhiata a mie precedenti risposte sullo stesso argomento. E' una procedura che ho seguito e le ricevute sono tutte ritornate senza scarti.

----------


## Speedy

> contratto acquisito il 25/11, ricevuta prodotta il 5/12. secondo voi E' possibile che non abbia ricevuto ancora l'esito dell'addebito? thks

  Anche io sono ancora in attesa. L'ADE se la prende comoda.

----------


## sonia

> Grazie per le utili risposte, anche se nutro forti dubbi sull'utilità di questa registrazione telematica dei contratti ( che mi sembra tanto uno spauracchio senza alcun senso).
> Altro quesito: ho un contratto stipulato in origine nel marzo 1975 con prima durata 01/03/1975-29/02/1976 con rinnovo tacito annuale, è arrivato fino ad oggi, come data inizio - fine metto 01/03/2006 - 28/02/2007 e come data di stipula cosa metto? forse 01/03/1975?

  CIAO ho messo la data iniziale dei contratti ed. 01/01/1992 e poi come termine 6+6+6 poiché rinnovati altre 2 volte in automatico = scadenza sul sw ADE 31/12/2009

----------


## sonia

> Anche io sono ancora in attesa. L'ADE se la prende comoda.

  ciao speedy ed altri ehm... colleghi 
sono in attesa delle ricevute della 1a registrazione; sto attendendo quelle inviate e protocollate in data 05/12/2006 ma a tuttoggi in elaborazione, mentre ho ricevuto n&#176;registrazione di quelle inviate in data 11/12/2006! come &#232; possibile, forse quelle del 05/12 in elaborazione ci mettono cos&#236; tanto? perch&#233; c'&#232; un alta probabilit&#224; di scarto ?

----------


## Speedy

> ciao speedy ed altri ehm... colleghi 
> sono in attesa delle ricevute della 1a registrazione; sto attendendo quelle inviate e protocollate in data 05/12/2006 ma a tuttoggi in elaborazione, mentre ho ricevuto n°registrazione di quelle inviate in data 11/12/2006! come è possibile, forse quelle del 05/12 in elaborazione ci mettono così tanto? perché c'è un alta probabilità di scarto ?

  Ciao Sonia, porta solo pazienza. Anche a me è successo di ricevere alcune ricevute dopo tre giorni ed altre dopo dieci giorni, ma alla fine sono arrivate tutte. Non vi sono elementi per collegare il ritardo con la probabilità di scarto. Ciao e buon lavoro anche a te (il 20 scade l'ICI, il 27 l'acconto IVA, poi si comincia con gli F24 telematici, poi arrivano le annualità successive delle locazioni, poi .. basta così (non c'entra nulla con il tuo messaggio ma mi sono sfogato un po').

----------


## Barbara

Buongiorno a tutti, 
dubbio che inizia a destarmi inquietudine, considerato che il 18.12. e' oramai prossimo: quanto spedito in data 29.11.2006, ad oggi - 13.12 - risulta ancora in fase di elaborazione da parte dell'ADE.... secondo voi mi devo preoccupare?
a parte gli scherzi... puo' essere che dopo 15 gg. dall'invio senza che mi sia stata rilevata alcuna anomalia o errore in fase di predisposione e autentica dei files inviati, gli stessi non sono stati ancora acquisiti? 
E' capitato a qualcuno? Grazie

----------


## Anita

se io ho dei posti auto, assoggettati ad iva, li devo mettere come codice 10???
per favore se qualcuno lo sa mi risponda..
Anita

----------


## Speedy

> se io ho dei posti auto, assoggettati ad iva, li devo mettere come codice 10???
> per favore se qualcuno lo sa mi risponda..
> Anita

  Dato per scontato che il proprietario è un soggetto IVA e che i posti auto non sono stati locati come pertinenza di abitazione privata, metterei il codice 10.

----------


## Angelo

Salve, 
grande lavoro su questo forum, cos' espongo anch'io il mio problema: è per caso successo a qualcuno che indicando nel campo "codice fiscale intestatario c/c convenzionato" quello di un commercialista abilitato ad Entratel, questi non venisse accettato già in fase di spedizione? 
E se si, come si ovvia? 
Il caso è quello di una piccola società di persone senza C/C bancario.

----------


## beppecris

allora ho avuto l'11/12 la ricevuto di un contratto spedito il 28/11
e oggi due ricevuti di contratti spediti il 29/11
altri contratti del 29/11 sono ancora in elaborazione... 
ho questo problema: tutti i contratti di una società spediti con unico file xml sono stati compilati correttamente, con gli importi dei canoni differenti per ogni contratto, la liquidazione dell'imposta è corretta, ma la ricevuta che mi è arrivata stamani mi riporta come canoni annui per tutte le locazioni la stessa cifra, cifra che peraltro non corrisponde con nessuna di quelle indicate; la stranezza è che gli addebiti sono invece corretti e quindi non calcolati sulla cifra sballata che viene riportata in ricevuta. 
E' successo a qualcuno questo problema?
se si come si risolve o cosa si potrebbe fare? 
grazie a tutti

----------


## franky1977

Salve ragazzi avrei un grosso dubbio.
La banca mi ha scartato un versamento di imposta di registro perchè il codice fiscel indicato era errato.
Ora l'ADE sostiene che in tal caso il versamento va effettutato con f23 cartaceco in quanto il contratto invece risulta regolarmente registrato.
Ora mi chiedo ma sull'f23 cartaceo oltre al codice della prima annualità devo anche aggiungere il famoso 964T da 3.72 oppure visto che era un telematico non ci va? 
Grazie
Franky

----------


## vcontrin

ho una società immobiliare che ha sempre registrato tutti i suoi contratti all'atto della stipula (anche se soggetti ad iva). 
inoltre il 4/08/2006 ha versato l'imposta di registro annuale come da decreto visco  
adesso ho problemi con la registrazione telematica :
1) devo registrare i contrratti come annualità successive o proroghe?
2) il programma su un canone annuale di 5040,00 euro mi calcola 50,00 euro di imposta di registro e non 67,00 euro come è previsto dalla normativa
che devo fare secondo voi?
grazie  :Mad:

----------


## paolab

> ho una società immobiliare che ha sempre registrato tutti i suoi contratti all'atto della stipula (anche se soggetti ad iva). 
> inoltre il 4/08/2006 ha versato l'imposta di registro annuale come da decreto visco  
> adesso ho problemi con la registrazione telematica :
> 1) devo registrare i contrratti come annualità successive o proroghe?
> 2) il programma su un canone annuale di 5040,00 euro mi calcola 50,00 euro di imposta di registro e non 67,00 euro come è previsto dalla normativa
> che devo fare secondo voi?
> grazie

  in effetti credo che su questo forum potrai trovare le risposte che cerchi, pero' lo devi sfogliare un po' nella pagine precedenti... ci sono tanti interessanti interventi e mi sembra ci sia anche cio' che tu cerchi...

----------


## FAGLO

ciao
sentite un po'.....faccio la registrazione di un contratto di registrazione, metto i dati dei due soggetti....mi arrivano ricevuta di registrazione e ricevuta di addebito......
ora scopro che 2 anni fa il locatario è cambiato (il mio cliente è il locatore).....che addirittura il locatario vecchio, i cui dati ho indicato nella registrazione (e ho un numero di registrazione), non esiste più!!!! 
Ora mi trovo con un contratto di locazione registrato tra due soggetti.....uno dei quali non esiste..... 
Ho provato a telefonare all'Ufficio......e pensato come fare. 
L'idea sarebbe quella di sinulare una "falsa" cessione del contratto....con data 1/12/2006......pagando i 67 euro per la cessione.....così almeno "aggiusto il tiro" per il periodo 1/12/2006-30/4/2009 (data di fine contratto)
Con la registrazione ho pagato l'imposta di registro per l'intero periodo 4/7/2006-30/4/2009 
Qualche suggerimento???
In particolare si può fare una comunicazione all'Ufficio competente per dire che c'è stato un errore e comunicare i dati del "reale" locatario?

----------


## FAGLO

...per dirla tutta......avevo chiesto se c'erano state cessioni del contratto e mi mandarmi copia per avere i dati del nuovo locatario.....
ho un fax del 18/11/2006 della cessione.....con data 2000.....peccato che nel 2003 c'era stata un'altra cessione.....
l'impiegata, un genio, mi ha mandato la prima e non l'ultima......

----------


## piccimonel

> ciao
> sentite un po'.....faccio la registrazione di un contratto di registrazione, metto i dati dei due soggetti....mi arrivano ricevuta di registrazione e ricevuta di addebito......
> ora scopro che 2 anni fa il locatario è cambiato (il mio cliente è il locatore).....che addirittura il locatario vecchio, i cui dati ho indicato nella registrazione (e ho un numero di registrazione), non esiste più!!!! 
> Ora mi trovo con un contratto di locazione registrato tra due soggetti.....uno dei quali non esiste..... 
> Ho provato a telefonare all'Ufficio......e pensato come fare. 
> L'idea sarebbe quella di sinulare una "falsa" cessione del contratto....con data 1/12/2006......pagando i 67 euro per la cessione.....così almeno "aggiusto il tiro" per il periodo 1/12/2006-30/4/2009 (data di fine contratto)
> Con la registrazione ho pagato l'imposta di registro per l'intero periodo 4/7/2006-30/4/2009 
> Qualche suggerimento???
> In particolare si può fare una comunicazione all'Ufficio competente per dire che c'è stato un errore e comunicare i dati del "reale" locatario?

  Niente di complicato ............trattasi di errore meramente formale che non incide sul calcolo dell'imposta e quindi semplicemente ravvedibile con una comuinicazione...........
Fai una istanza all'ADE con i riferimenti della ricevuta e del contratto, dicendo che il locatario &#232; X anziche&#232; Y. Depositata il tutto all'Ufficio protocollo e tienila agli atti...........
C'&#232; di peggio te lo assicuro :Wink:

----------


## FAGLO

Ho pensato anche io di fare così ma l'Ufficio mi dice che con questi "nuovi" contratti non sa se si può fare.......
Aspetto un poì e poi faccio così che mi pare meglio.....
Alla peggio simulo una cessione....ma mi faccio firmare le carte dal cliente... 
Qualcun'altro ha qualche suggerimento?

----------


## Peter

Salve a tutti  :Smile:  , vi propongo un quesito:
locazione di fabbricato strumentale, con opzione IVA, durata 01/03/2005-28/02/2007, canone annuale Euro 260.000. Il programma mi calcola l'imposta di registro (annuale) di Euro 1.733 (che mi sembra giusta), in fase di controllo mi esce importo calcolato Euro 1.156. Posso comunque trasmettere il contratto pagando 1.733, ma perchè c'è questa differenza? BOH! Grazie..

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

ho parlato questa mattina con un operatore del call center dell'ade. mi ha detto che è probabile un nuovo slittamento dei termini per la registrazione al 07/01/2007. sapete nulla????

----------


## RobyL

Ho fatto il rinnovo il giorno 12 dicembre.
Ricevuta ottenuta dopo appena 2 giorni!!!!!
Quasi non ci credo....

----------


## Speedy

Questa mattina ho partecipato ad un convegno sulle locazioni. Era relatore il prof. Paolo Parisi della Scuola Superiore di Economia e Finanza, secondo il quale sono soggetti a registrazione telematica soltanto i contratti in corso al 4.7.2006. Per i contratti stipulati dopo tale data invece si dovrebbe seguire la normale procedura cartacea per la mancanza di qualsiasi normativa al riguardo. Sarebbe comunque in cantiere un provvedimento dell'ADE per fissare le nuove regole di registrazione telematica dei contratti stipulati dopo il 4.7.2006.
Cosa ne pensate ?

----------


## Anita

volete sapere l'ultima?
spedito ieri un contratto arrivata oggi la prima ricevuta...PAZZESCO..tant'&#232; che ero sicura fosse stata scartata...invece no

----------


## Anita

> Dato per scontato che il proprietario è un soggetto IVA e che i posti auto non sono stati locati come pertinenza di abitazione privata, metterei il codice 10.

  però non sarebbe più giusto mettere contratto di locazione non abitativo??

----------


## FAGLO

Ha ragione l'amico Parisi, la norma della registrazione telematica (anche per eventuali proproghe, cessioni, risoluzioni) vale solo per i contratti in corso al 4/7/2006....quelli successivi si fa in modo cartaceo

----------


## Speedy

> però non sarebbe più giusto mettere contratto di locazione non abitativo??

  Dipende dal tipo di locatore e dal tipo di contratto (con applicazione dell'IVA, senza applicazione dell'IVA, con opzione, senza opzione, ecc.).

----------


## elena

Scusate, forse è già stata data risposta al quesito ma scorrendo il forum non ho trovato niente.
Ho un dubbio in merito all'importo del canone: ho registrato un contratto tipo 10 (imm. strumentale IVA) con durata 1/11/2001 - 30/10/2007 inserendo il canone annuale previsto nel contratto cioè non rivalutato.
Il dubbio mi è venuto adesso che sto facendo il pagamento dell'annualità successiva  :Confused:  
Cosa devo fare????? Rivalutare adesso il canone per 5 anni? O dovevo mettere il canone già rivalutato in fase di registrazione? 
Vi prego datemi una risposta  :Frown:

----------


## Anita

[QUOTE=Speedy;1919]Dipende dal tipo di locatore e dal tipo di contratto (con applicazione dell'IVA, senza applicazione dell'IVA, con opzione, senza opzione, ecc.).[/QU
il locatore una societ&#224;, il contratto &#232; assoggettato ad iva, ma anche il contratto di locazione non ad uso abitativo da la possibilit&#224; dell'opzione all'iva

----------


## claudio.baiocchi

ho una soc che non ha optato per il regime IVA. gli inquilini pagano un canone SENZA IVA. posto che l'imposta è al 2% devo effettuare cmq la registrazione telematica entro il 18 o devo fare il rinnovo normalmente a scadenza?

----------


## RobyL

Mi sembra che non sia corretto, considerando che e' obbligatoria la registrazione telematica per le società di grandi dimensioni (cioe' con piu' di 100 locazioni).
Ciao   

> Questa mattina ho partecipato ad un convegno sulle locazioni. Era relatore il prof. Paolo Parisi della Scuola Superiore di Economia e Finanza, secondo il quale sono soggetti a registrazione telematica soltanto i contratti in corso al 4.7.2006. Per i contratti stipulati dopo tale data invece si dovrebbe seguire la normale procedura cartacea per la mancanza di qualsiasi normativa al riguardo. Sarebbe comunque in cantiere un provvedimento dell'ADE per fissare le nuove regole di registrazione telematica dei contratti stipulati dopo il 4.7.2006.
> Cosa ne pensate ?

----------


## RobyL

E' sempicissimo, metti il canone dell'annualita' che vai ad assoggettare ad imposta di registro (rivalutandolo rispetto l'anno precedente).
Ciao   

> Scusate, forse è già stata data risposta al quesito ma scorrendo il forum non ho trovato niente.
> Ho un dubbio in merito all'importo del canone: ho registrato un contratto tipo 10 (imm. strumentale IVA) con durata 1/11/2001 - 30/10/2007 inserendo il canone annuale previsto nel contratto cioè non rivalutato.
> Il dubbio mi è venuto adesso che sto facendo il pagamento dell'annualità successiva  
> Cosa devo fare????? Rivalutare adesso il canone per 5 anni? O dovevo mettere il canone già rivalutato in fase di registrazione? 
> Vi prego datemi una risposta

----------


## Speedy

> Mi sembra che non sia corretto, considerando che e' obbligatoria la registrazione telematica per le societ&#224; di grandi dimensioni (cioe' con piu' di 100 locazioni).
> Ciao

  Non mi stavo riferendo alle societ&#224; con pi&#249; di 100 locazioni, bens&#236; all'articolo 35 c. 10 quinquies della legge 4.8.2006 numero 248. Il parere del prof. Parisi appare ancor pi&#249; condivisibile se si legge il contenuto del provvedimento 14.9.2006 del direttore dell'ADE (come previsto dalle ultime tre righe del c. 10 quinquies) in cui si afferma nelle prime righe "..per i contratti di locazione e affitto in corso di esecuzione al 4.7.2006.."

----------


## Anita

ERRORI RELATIVI AL CONTRATTO N. ILPOGGIOSAS 
Errori che comportano lo scarto del contratto e non consentono la
liquidazione dell'imposta: 
D003 - Importo del canone costante errato, omesso o uguale a zero 
cosa posso fare se io invece ho messo il canone e posso giurare che sia giusto?

----------


## Speedy

> ERRORI RELATIVI AL CONTRATTO N. ILPOGGIOSAS 
> Errori che comportano lo scarto del contratto e non consentono la
> liquidazione dell'imposta: 
> D003 - Importo del canone costante errato, omesso o uguale a zero 
> cosa posso fare se io invece ho messo il canone e posso giurare che sia giusto?

  Prova ad aprire il file xml e vedi se tutto è a posto (canone fisso, cadenza annuale, importo, nulla sulle voci del canone variabile). Se vi fosse qualche dato errato correggi con wordpad. Se tutto è in ordine, cancella il file e ricaricalo di nuovo per intero. Buona fortuna !

----------


## Angelo

> ERRORI RELATIVI AL CONTRATTO N. ILPOGGIOSAS 
> Errori che comportano lo scarto del contratto e non consentono la
> liquidazione dell'imposta: 
> D003 - Importo del canone costante errato, omesso o uguale a zero 
> cosa posso fare se io invece ho messo il canone e posso giurare che sia giusto?

   
Qui trovi la procedura consigliata dall'Agenzia delle Entrate:   http://telematici.agenziaentrate.gov...d=636246362424

----------


## Anita

> Prova ad aprire il file xml e vedi se tutto è a posto (canone fisso, cadenza annuale, importo, nulla sulle voci del canone variabile). Se vi fosse qualche dato errato correggi con wordpad. Se tutto è in ordine, cancella il file e ricaricalo di nuovo per intero. Buona fortuna !

  grazie Angelo e Speedy siete stati utili...
un bacio
A

----------


## Anita

ho un altro problema, mi ha scartato un contratto perch&#232; mi dice che il B12 codice fiscale non &#232; dentro al contratto...
ma se metto in altri modi i vari codici fiscali, non li accetta proprio il programma ed a Entratel non ci arrivo neanche..
era una proroga

----------


## Speedy

> ho un altro problema, mi ha scartato un contratto perchè mi dice che il B12 codice fiscale non è dentro al contratto...
> ma se metto in altri modi i vari codici fiscali, non li accetta proprio il programma ed a Entratel non ci arrivo neanche..
> era una proroga

  Per le proroghe, se il contratto è stato registrato telematicamente (serie 3T), non va indicato alcun codice fiscale. Sui dati trasmissione, il primo cf è quello dell'intermediario, il secondo quello dell'intestatario del c/c bancario, il terzo quello del locatore o del conduttore. Non ho ben capito in quale fase ti scarta il file.

----------


## fafo77

> Non mi stavo riferendo alle societ&#224; con pi&#249; di 100 locazioni, bens&#236; all'articolo 35 c. 10 quinquies della legge 4.8.2006 numero 248. Il parere del prof. Parisi appare ancor pi&#249; condivisibile se si legge il contenuto del provvedimento 14.9.2006 del direttore dell'ADE (come previsto dalle ultime tre righe del c. 10 quinquies) in cui si afferma nelle prime righe "..per i contratti di locazione e affitto in corso di esecuzione al 4.7.2006.."

  Concordo anche perch&#232; oltre alla circolare 33 mi &#232; stato confermato da un "esperto" all'Agenzia cui il mio studio fa riferimento.

----------


## mario3932

Ho risolto alcuni mie dubbi con un responsabile dell'ufficio del registro poche ore fa. Ecco delle risposte che , mi auguro, possano esserti utili.  
Esempio 1 : contratto già registrato ( con o senza opzione a loro non interessa) mettiamo per facilità sia stato registato il 01-06-2006
Si esercita l'opzione di assoggettamento ad Iva pagando e compilando on-line l' 1% ( + 14.62  per ogni copia di contratto). 
Quindi in questo caso: se esercito l'opzione 1°annualità avrò :  1% ( per i mesi residui, contando che se hai 15 giorni  valgono 1 mese  e se l'importo calcolato è inferiore alla vecchia misura fissa, si paga quella)   del canone + 14,62. Ovvviamento fino al 01-06-2007 il contratto sarà a posto. 
NB: se pago per TUTTe le annualità viene riconosciuto uno sconto pari a circa il 5% sull'intero.  
Esempio 2 : contratto già registrato, stipulato il 1-10-2001 registrato con cadenza annuale , quindi  da rinnovare 01-10-2006. 
Esercito opzione iva e pago dal 04-07-2006 al 01-10-2006. Sempre 1% + 14.62 ...se l'importo è inferiore alla vecchia fissa si paga la misura fissa. 
NB: una volta che hai la ricevuta del pagamento dal 04-07-2006 al 01-10-2006 sei obbligato a nuovamente registrare e fare opzione iva per il periodo annuale 01-10-2006 al 01-10-2007 
Spero di esserti stato utile 
Federico

----------


## fafo77

> Salve ragazzi avrei un grosso dubbio.
> La banca mi ha scartato un versamento di imposta di registro perchè il codice fiscel indicato era errato.
> Ora l'ADE sostiene che in tal caso il versamento va effettutato con f23 cartaceco in quanto il contratto invece risulta regolarmente registrato.
> Ora mi chiedo ma sull'f23 cartaceo oltre al codice della prima annualità devo anche aggiungere il famoso 964T da 3.72 oppure visto che era un telematico non ci va? 
> Grazie
> Franky

  Ho un caso simile ed ho chiamato il call center Sogei il quale mi ha confermato che se arriva la ricevuta di elaborazione dell'Ade ma il file del contratto viene scartato dalla Banca (che tra l'altro poteva chiamare l'intermediario e cambiare l'esito, come mi ha confermato un bancario - che poi se riesco mi faccio dare gli estremi dei documenti che mi leggeva), serve fare un F23 cartaceo.
Poi ho chiamato il call center dell'Ade e mi hanno confermato che:
il codice per il pagamento dell'imposta di registro è quello classico (nel mio caso essendo la prima annualità per un contratto con opzione iva 115T);
l'imposta di bollo deve essere versata inserendo il codice 456T;
non è dovuto il tributo di 5,16 con codice 964T perchè questo è un contratto registrato telematicamente, anche se la persona al call center non ha saputo darmi gli estremi del documento cui si riferiva ma mi ha accennato che dovrebbero uscire ulteriori spiegazioni per situazioni simili. 
Ora ho un paio di dubbi: 
la ricevuta dell'F23 serve solo per la banca e quindi non devo recarmi in Ade per presentarlo, giusto?
se la società che richiede la registrazione è una srl (per il periodo da ottobre 2006 al 31/12/2006 le uniche con le altre società di capitali ad essere obbligate all'F24 telematico) posso presentare il cartaceo in banca per il pagamento?

----------


## vdscri

Una domanda forse banale:
Per tutti questi contratti registrati telematicamente le annualità successive possono essere pagate anche con F23 cartaceo, vero? O si è tenuti a continuare a pagare in via telematica?

----------


## panceras

> Una domanda forse banale:
> Per tutti questi contratti registrati telematicamente le annualità successive possono essere pagate anche con F23 cartaceo, vero? O si è tenuti a continuare a pagare in via telematica?

  La circolare dell'ADE n. 33 del 16/11 al punto 7 riporta: 
"Le modalita' telematiche di registrazione e di versamento dell'imposta, cosi' come disciplinate dal menzionato provvedimento del Direttore dell'Agenzia, si applicano anche alle cessioni, risoluzioni e proroghe dei contratti interessati dall'ambito di applicazione dell'articolo 35, comma 10-quinquies del decreto legge."
Non si parla delle annualit&#224; successive ma.......io lo farei telematicamente

----------


## Speedy

> Ho un caso simile ed ho chiamato il call center Sogei il quale mi ha confermato che se arriva la ricevuta di elaborazione dell'Ade ma il file del contratto viene scartato dalla Banca (che tra l'altro poteva chiamare l'intermediario e cambiare l'esito, come mi ha confermato un bancario - che poi se riesco mi faccio dare gli estremi dei documenti che mi leggeva), serve fare un F23 cartaceo.
> Poi ho chiamato il call center dell'Ade e mi hanno confermato che:
> il codice per il pagamento dell'imposta di registro è quello classico (nel mio caso essendo la prima annualità per un contratto con opzione iva 115T);
> l'imposta di bollo deve essere versata inserendo il codice 456T;
> non è dovuto il tributo di 5,16 con codice 964T perchè questo è un contratto registrato telematicamente, anche se la persona al call center non ha saputo darmi gli estremi del documento cui si riferiva ma mi ha accennato che dovrebbero uscire ulteriori spiegazioni per situazioni simili. 
> Ora ho un paio di dubbi: 
> la ricevuta dell'F23 serve solo per la banca e quindi non devo recarmi in Ade per presentarlo, giusto?
> se la società che richiede la registrazione è una srl (per il periodo da ottobre 2006 al 31/12/2006 le uniche con le altre società di capitali ad essere obbligate all'F24 telematico) posso presentare il cartaceo in banca per il pagamento?

  L'ADE (prima del 4.7) richiedeva la produzione della distinta F23 soltanto all'atto della prima registrazione. Se quindi si versa l'imposta con la distinta F23 per la prima registrazione, è opportuno consegnare copia del versamento all'ADE locale.
Per i pagamenti successivi alla registrazione telematica si può anche usare il versamento cartaceo (risposta quesito ad un convegno). Sembra siano in corso lavori per rendere obbligatorio il versamento telematico anche per le annualità successive, ma attualmente non esiste alcun obbligo.

----------


## Speedy

> La circolare dell'ADE n. 33 del 16/11 al punto 7 riporta: 
> "Le modalita' telematiche di registrazione e di versamento dell'imposta, cosi' come disciplinate dal menzionato provvedimento del Direttore dell'Agenzia, si applicano anche alle cessioni, risoluzioni e proroghe dei contratti interessati dall'ambito di applicazione dell'articolo 35, comma 10-quinquies del decreto legge."
> Non si parla delle annualità successive ma.......io lo farei telematicamente

  Pur non essendovene l'obbligo, anche io ho scelto il canale telematico per le annualità successive. Il versamento può comunque essere effettuato con la distinta F23 cartacea.

----------


## fiamma

mi inserisco.... 
ho letto tutto il precedente, ma lo studio in cui lavoro ha scelto di effettuare i pagamenti successivi con F23 cartaceo.
Dove trovo le  istruzioni che mi dicono di inserire i dati della registrazione telematica del contratto? qual'è il testo cui fare riferimento? 
O devo indicare sul cartaceo i dati di registrazione antecedenti la registrazione telematica? 
non capisco più niente .... Help!!

----------


## vdscri

> mi inserisco.... 
> ho letto tutto il precedente, ma lo studio in cui lavoro ha scelto di effettuare i pagamenti successivi con F23 cartaceo.
> Dove trovo le  istruzioni che mi dicono di inserire i dati della registrazione telematica del contratto? qual'è il testo cui fare riferimento? 
> O devo indicare sul cartaceo i dati di registrazione antecedenti la registrazione telematica? 
> non capisco più niente .... Help!!

  L'importante è che non ci sia l'obbligo di fare i pagamenti in modo telematico, e questo mi rassicura. Per quanto riguarda la delega cartacea, io inserisco i dati della nuova registrazione, indicando l'anno 2006 (ovviamente) e il numero ricevuto dalla registrazione telematica, poi indico anche la serie (3T) dopo il numero

----------


## fiamma

grazie della tua opinione.
Ma c'è qualcosa di scritto dall'ADE in merito? 
Il mio capo dice: carta canta... :Confused:

----------


## Stefanel

Buon giorno a tutti,
ho un problema: per colpa della banca e del mio cliente, sono stati scartati tutti i pagamenti dell'imposta 1%. La ricevuta entratel mi dice di versare in modo cartaceo e poi di contattare l'ADE di competenza per regolarizzare la posizione del cliente. A qualcuno di voi è capitata la stessa cosa? Come si è comportato???? Inoltre dato che i pagamenti non sono stati fatti entro il termine del 18/12, sono in ritardo??? Le ricevute sono arrivate soltanto ieri.

----------


## Speedy

> Buon giorno a tutti,
> ho un problema: per colpa della banca e del mio cliente, sono stati scartati tutti i pagamenti dell'imposta 1%. La ricevuta entratel mi dice di versare in modo cartaceo e poi di contattare l'ADE di competenza per regolarizzare la posizione del cliente. A qualcuno di voi è capitata la stessa cosa? Come si è comportato???? Inoltre dato che i pagamenti non sono stati fatti entro il termine del 18/12, sono in ritardo??? Le ricevute sono arrivate soltanto ieri.

  Se non arriva qualche proroga, puoi usare la distinta cartacea F23 codice 115T per l'imposta di registro e codice 456T per l'imposta di bollo. Puoi fare il ravvedimento operoso (ritardo non superiore a 30 giorni) versando la sanzione del 3,75% cumulata al tributo oppure con i codici 671T e 675T (chiedine conferma all'ADE).

----------


## Stefanel

> Se non arriva qualche proroga, puoi usare la distinta cartacea F23 codice 115T per l'imposta di registro e codice 456T per l'imposta di bollo. Puoi fare il ravvedimento operoso (ritardo non superiore a 30 giorni) versando la sanzione del 3,75% cumulata al tributo oppure con i codici 671T e 675T (chiedine conferma all'ADE).

  
Grazie mille per il tuo aiuto.....
Ho già dato F23 da versare al cliente, ma per il ravvedimento andrò nei prossimi giorni ADE per chiedere se devo farlo oppure no!!!
Buon Natale a tutti.

----------


## vdscri

> grazie della tua opinione.
> Ma c'è qualcosa di scritto dall'ADE in merito? 
> Il mio capo dice: carta canta...

  Il capo ha ragione (ha sempre ragione, in effetti), e non so dirti quale sia il documento a cui fare riferimento; quello che ho scritto prima è il comportamento che tengo per i versamenti delle annualità successive dei contratti che finora ho registrato in maniera telematica o tradizionale, che hanno per oggetto immobili ad uso abitativo. Siccome ho portato all'ADE anche risoluzioni e proroghe di tali contratti e non mi sono state fatte osservazioni in merito, ritengo che la procedura sia corretta.

----------


## vdscri

> Buon giorno a tutti,
> ho un problema: per colpa della banca e del mio cliente, sono stati scartati tutti i pagamenti dell'imposta 1%. La ricevuta entratel mi dice di versare in modo cartaceo e poi di contattare l'ADE di competenza per regolarizzare la posizione del cliente. A qualcuno di voi è capitata la stessa cosa? Come si è comportato???? Inoltre dato che i pagamenti non sono stati fatti entro il termine del 18/12, sono in ritardo??? Le ricevute sono arrivate soltanto ieri.

  A me è successo e ho dovuto fare in questo modo: Pagare con F23 cartaceo con il codice relativo all'imposta specifica e aggiungendo la sanzione secondo il ravvedimento operoso per il ritardo nel versamentoAttendere una decina di giorni e recarmi all'ADE di competenza perché facessero la "correlazione" tra la registrazione telematica e il pagamento cartaceo

----------


## berto

Vi faccio un saluto quale nuovo iscritto. 
Ho un quesito da porvi sui nuovi contratti dei BOX ERP assogettati ad iva . 
Per questi nuovi contratti è sempre valido il decreto (come per quelli che erano attivi al 4/7) per cui nella registrazione telematica come oggetto locazione dovrò mettere il codice 10 (Locazione di
immobili strumentali con esercizio dell'opzione per l'assogettamento
all'iva) 
Grazie della risposta

----------


## Speedy

> Vi faccio un saluto quale nuovo iscritto. 
> Ho un quesito da porvi sui nuovi contratti dei BOX ERP assogettati ad iva . 
> Per questi nuovi contratti &#232; sempre valido il decreto (come per quelli che erano attivi al 4/7) per cui nella registrazione telematica come oggetto locazione dovr&#242; mettere il codice 10 (Locazione di
> immobili strumentali con esercizio dell'opzione per l'assogettamento
> all'iva) 
> Grazie della risposta

  Innanzi tutto per i contratti stipulati dopo il 4.7 la registrazione telematica &#232; facoltativa, per cui se vuoi puoi fare la registrazione cartacea.
Per il resto, dovresti precisare a quale categoria appartiene il locatore e quale &#232; l'utilizzo del box da parte del conduttore (abitativo o no).

----------


## kongio

Buongiorno,
Vi scrivo per chiedere la vostra opinione in merito al caso in cui:
- al 18.12 dovevo procedere alla registrazione ex novo del contratto ed anche al pagamento dell'annualità successiva,
- ma purtroppo per varie vicissitudini, ho fatto l'invio della prima registrazione il 18.12 pomeriggio, e la ricevuta di entratel con il numero di registrazione è arrivata solo il giorno dopo, quindi non potevo effettuare il pagamento dell'annualità successiva on line.
Ho chiesto indicazioni all'Agenzia delle Entrate (contactcenter/mail), se era sanzionabile il fatto, e mi hanno risposto affermativamente e che potevo fare il ravvedimento operoso.
A mio avviso, mi sembra scorretto chiedere il pagamento delle sanzioni, quando il fatto imputabile al ritardo del servizio entratel, però non voglio correre il rischio di vedere liquidare sanzioni in misura piena piuttosto che fare il ravvedimento.
Volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi si è trovato nella mia situazione oppure la vostra opinione a riguardo.
Grazie e auguri di buon anno

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno,
> Vi scrivo per chiedere la vostra opinione in merito al caso in cui:
> - al 18.12 dovevo procedere alla registrazione ex novo del contratto ed anche al pagamento dell'annualità successiva,
> - ma purtroppo per varie vicissitudini, ho fatto l'invio della prima registrazione il 18.12 pomeriggio, e la ricevuta di entratel con il numero di registrazione è arrivata solo il giorno dopo, quindi non potevo effettuare il pagamento dell'annualità successiva on line.
> Ho chiesto indicazioni all'Agenzia delle Entrate (contactcenter/mail), se era sanzionabile il fatto, e mi hanno risposto affermativamente e che potevo fare il ravvedimento operoso.
> A mio avviso, mi sembra scorretto chiedere il pagamento delle sanzioni, quando il fatto imputabile al ritardo del servizio entratel, però non voglio correre il rischio di vedere liquidare sanzioni in misura piena piuttosto che fare il ravvedimento.
> Volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi si è trovato nella mia situazione oppure la vostra opinione a riguardo.
> Grazie e auguri di buon anno

  Più volte in passato su questo forum ho sostenuto che in casi simili era opportuno, al momento della prima registrazione, versare cumulativamente sia l'imposta di registro sulla prima annualità sia l'imposta sulla annualità successiva, modificando con wordpad il file xml generato dal sw ADE nella parte relativa all'imposta da versare, a causa della mancanza dei dati di registrazione per effettuare tempestivamente il versamento separato della annualità successiva.
Qualcuno manifestò dubbi su tale comportamento, ma vi posso confermare di avere seguito tale procedura e di non aver ricevuto alcuna contestazione da parte dell'ADE che ha regolarmente inviato le ricevute.
Nel tuo caso, non vedo altre soluzioni diverse dal ravvedimento operoso con maggiorazione del 3,75% dell'imposta da versare. Infatti, data la minima entità della sanzione, non vale la pena piantare un contenzioso a prescindere dal suo esito (probabilmente positivo per il contribuente).
Ciao

----------


## beppecris

per i contratti in essere al 04/07/2006 , soggetti ad iva e quindi non registrati, al momento della registrazione telematica bisogna pagare l'imposta di bollo? in che misura?
se sono stati registrati telematicamente alcuni contratti di questo tipo ed è stata spuntata l'opzione "esente da bollo" cosa si può fare ora x rimediare?
grazie in anticipo x le risposte

----------


## Speedy

> per i contratti in essere al 04/07/2006 , soggetti ad iva e quindi non registrati, al momento della registrazione telematica bisogna pagare l'imposta di bollo? in che misura?
> se sono stati registrati telematicamente alcuni contratti di questo tipo ed &#232; stata spuntata l'opzione "esente da bollo" cosa si pu&#242; fare ora x rimediare?
> grazie in anticipo x le risposte

  Al momento della prima registrazione bisogna anche versare l'imposta di bollo pari a 14,62 calcolata aumaticamente dal sw ADE. Se si spunta l'opzione "esente da bollo" il sw esclude il bollo dal calcolo. Il bollo va pagato se non &#232; gi&#224; stato materialmente assolto mediante apposizione della marca da bollo sul contratto cartaceo. Nel tuo caso il rimedio pu&#242; essere: 1) applicare la marca da bollo sul cartaceo (attenzione alle marche con la data prestampata!) - 2) versare il bollo omesso con la distinta F23 codice 456T importo 14,62 maggiorato di interessi e sanzione come da ravvedimento operoso, precisando gli estremi di registrazione del contratto cui il bollo si riferisce.

----------


## fafo77

> L'ADE (prima del 4.7) richiedeva la produzione della distinta F23 soltanto all'atto della prima registrazione. Se quindi si versa l'imposta con la distinta F23 per la prima registrazione, è opportuno consegnare copia del versamento all'ADE locale.
> Per i pagamenti successivi alla registrazione telematica si può anche usare il versamento cartaceo (risposta quesito ad un convegno). Sembra siano in corso lavori per rendere obbligatorio il versamento telematico anche per le annualità successive, ma attualmente non esiste alcun obbligo.

  Ho parlato ora con un incaricato dell'Ade di un paese in provincia di Bergamo, il quale mi ha detto che:
se il contratto in essere alla data del 04/07/2006 è stato registrato telematicamente e se la banca ha rifiutato l'addebito in conto corrente e se ancora quanto dovuto è stato pagato con F23 cartaceo, non bisogna presentare alcunchè in Ade in quanto ancora non è stato predisposto il programma che gli consentirebbe di collegare i contratti telematicamente registrati con i relativi pagamenti.
Ho risposto anche con il fatto che durante al registrazione telematica il programma mi chiede di indicare l'ufficio di competenza, e questo personaggio mi ha risposto dicendomi che è stato indicato nella previsione del programma cui prima facevo cenno, in vista della presentazione della documentazione per la chiusura anticipata o per il rinnovo del contratto di locazione immobiliare. 
Come se già non bastassero tutti gli altri adempimenti nuovi e la finanziaria!!! 
CI VEDIAMO, A PRESTO E BUON ANNO A TUTTI!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Sezz

Buongiorno, 
vi sottopongo questo quesito: 
un cliente solo ora mi comunica di avere un contratto di locazione soggetto ad iva e in essere al 04/07/06.
Posso procedere alla registrazione beneficiando del ravvedimento operoso (30gg dal 18/12) ma posso esercitare anche l'opzione per l'assoggettamento ad iva oppure dovranno essere rettificate le fatture precedentemente emesse con iva ed emettere le successive sempre esente iva?
Vi ringrazio pre l'aiuto. 
Saluti. 
Stefano

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno, 
> vi sottopongo questo quesito: 
> un cliente solo ora mi comunica di avere un contratto di locazione soggetto ad iva e in essere al 04/07/06.
> Posso procedere alla registrazione beneficiando del ravvedimento operoso (30gg dal 18/12) ma posso esercitare anche l'opzione per l'assoggettamento ad iva oppure dovranno essere rettificate le fatture precedentemente emesse con iva ed emettere le successive sempre esente iva?
> Vi ringrazio pre l'aiuto. 
> Saluti. 
> Stefano

  Con il ravvedimento operoso la ritardata registrazione ed il ritardato pagamento dell'imposta di registro vengono sanati, per cui continuerei ad emettere fattura con IVA lasciando le precedenti fatture inalterate. Entro i 30 giorni di ritardo la sanzione è del 3,75%, oltre i 30 giorni diventa il 6%.
Ciao

----------


## Sezz

> Con il ravvedimento operoso la ritardata registrazione ed il ritardato pagamento dell'imposta di registro vengono sanati, per cui continuerei ad emettere fattura con IVA lasciando le precedenti fatture inalterate. Entro i 30 giorni di ritardo la sanzione è del 3,75%, oltre i 30 giorni diventa il 6%.
> Ciao

  Quindi secondo te con il ravvedimento operoso sano anche il ritardato esercizio dell'opzione di assoggettamento ad iva. 
Grazie e ciao. 
Stefano

----------


## Speedy

> Quindi secondo te con il ravvedimento operoso sano anche il ritardato esercizio dell'opzione di assoggettamento ad iva. 
> Grazie e ciao. 
> Stefano

  Secondo il mio parere sì, anche perchè con il ravvedimento operoso le formalità vengono regolarizzate come se fossero state eseguite tempestivamente (vedi anche l'articolo 69 del t.u. imposta registro).

----------


## Sezz

> Secondo il mio parere sì, anche perchè con il ravvedimento operoso le formalità vengono regolarizzate come se fossero state eseguite tempestivamente (vedi anche l'articolo 69 del t.u. imposta registro).

  Per informazione:
ho contattato l'ufficio dell'Agenzia delle Entrate di Modena che, dopo un loro consulto durato una decina di minuti, mi ha nno detto di provare ad effettuare la registrazione (se viene accettata, dovrebbe essere tutto ok) anche se probabilmente il file verrà registrato ma verrà scartato il pagamento, da effettuarsi poi mediante modello cartaceo. Anche per loro però è una procedura nuova; insomma, mi usano come cavia..... 
Grazie . 
Stefano

----------


## miticotetta

nella frenesia della registrazione dei contratti, lo scorso dicembre ho registrato un contratto sbagliando su tutta la linea!!! tranne i dati del locatore e del locatario, tutto il resto (canone, decorrenza, scadenza e imposta dovuta) era errato perchè, in sostanza ho preso i dati da un vecchio contratto ormai cessato!!! 
qualcuno può aiutarmi a rimediare a questo mio capolavoro?

----------


## Speedy

> nella frenesia della registrazione dei contratti, lo scorso dicembre ho registrato un contratto sbagliando su tutta la linea!!! tranne i dati del locatore e del locatario, tutto il resto (canone, decorrenza, scadenza e imposta dovuta) era errato perchè, in sostanza ho preso i dati da un vecchio contratto ormai cessato!!! 
> qualcuno può aiutarmi a rimediare a questo mio capolavoro?

  Visto che i dati delle parti contraenti sono esatte, usando il ravvedimento operoso con F23 cartaceo, la comunicazione annualità successive, la comunicazione proroga, ecc. forse si può fare qualcosa.
Per valutare meglio la situazione sarebbe meglio conoscere i dati numerici errati e quelli invece esatti, poi ci possiamo risentire.
Ciao

----------


## miticotetta

> Visto che i dati delle parti contraenti sono esatte, usando il ravvedimento operoso con F23 cartaceo, la comunicazione annualità successive, la comunicazione proroga, ecc. forse si può fare qualcosa.
> Per valutare meglio la situazione sarebbe meglio conoscere i dati numerici errati e quelli invece esatti, poi ci possiamo risentire.
> Ciao

  in realtà ho poi appurato che gli unici dati errati sono decorrenza e scadenza in quanto l'importo del canone l'ho inserito corretto... 
in altre parole ho registrato un contratto in tutto e per tutto corretto ma inserendolo come stipulato il 01/04/1990 con scadenza 31/03/2012 anzichè 01/01/1998 con scadenza 31/12/2009. Quindi alla prima registrazione ho pagato fino a tutto il 01/04/2007 quando in realtà la prima proroga dovrebbe essere adesso... non è un problema di importi perchè tanto è sotto l'imposta minima, ma piuttosto di scadenze. 
Tra l'altro la seconda annualità di un contratto è dovuta sempre con un minimo di 67 euro? perchè il programma del ministero nei pagamenti successivi mi lascia l'1% anzichè mettermi i 67 di minimo

----------


## Speedy

> in realtà ho poi appurato che gli unici dati errati sono decorrenza e scadenza in quanto l'importo del canone l'ho inserito corretto... 
> in altre parole ho registrato un contratto in tutto e per tutto corretto ma inserendolo come stipulato il 01/04/1990 con scadenza 31/03/2012 anzichè 01/01/1998 con scadenza 31/12/2009. Quindi alla prima registrazione ho pagato fino a tutto il 01/04/2007 quando in realtà la prima proroga dovrebbe essere adesso... non è un problema di importi perchè tanto è sotto l'imposta minima, ma piuttosto di scadenze. 
> Tra l'altro la seconda annualità di un contratto è dovuta sempre con un minimo di 67 euro? perchè il programma del ministero nei pagamenti successivi mi lascia l'1% anzichè mettermi i 67 di minimo

  Visto come stanno le cose, io lascerei tutto invariato. Se il contratto si estingue prima del 31.3.2012 puoi utilizzare il sw risoluzione anticipata. Entro il 30.4.2007 puoi versare l'imposta per l'ulteriore annualità fino al 31.3.2008 e così via di anno in anno. L'imposta è pari all'1% del canone che indicherai di anno in anno senza alcun limite minimo (canone 5.000 imposta 50) in quanto il minimo di 67 vale soltanto per la prima registrazione.
Se vuoi invece sanare i dati errati, dovresti contattare l'ADE per sapere come fare, ma ho l'impressione che tale strada sia molto più complicata di quella sopra suggerita.
Ciao

----------


## miticotetta

> Visto come stanno le cose, io lascerei tutto invariato. Se il contratto si estingue prima del 31.3.2012 puoi utilizzare il sw risoluzione anticipata. Entro il 30.4.2007 puoi versare l'imposta per l'ulteriore annualità fino al 31.3.2008 e così via di anno in anno. L'imposta è pari all'1% del canone che indicherai di anno in anno senza alcun limite minimo (canone 5.000 imposta 50) in quanto il minimo di 67 vale soltanto per la prima registrazione.
> Se vuoi invece sanare i dati errati, dovresti contattare l'ADE per sapere come fare, ma ho l'impressione che tale strada sia molto più complicata di quella sopra suggerita.
> Ciao

  OK grazie mille... ero arrivato alle stesse conclusioni ma è di gran conforto trovarne conferma...
per il minimo di 67 euro ho mal interpretato la circolare 33 dove parla di proroghe tacite! adesso è tutto chiaro!

----------


## ica

Innanzitutto ciao a tutti e grazie per l'aiuto che mi avete dato indirettamente con la lettura del forum... 
Solo oggi mi hanno incaricato di gestire la registrazione di contratti di locazione, peraltro fuori tempo massimo!!! 
Vi sottopongo il mio problema e spero mi possiate aiutare: 
LOCAZIONE IMMOBILE STRUMENTALE TRA DUE SOGGETTI IVA 
CONTRATTO CON OPZIONE IVA SUI CANONE ANNUALE DI  21.600,00 
INIZIO CONTRATTO 22/08/05 FINE 21/08/06 CON RINNOVO TACITO 
IL CONTRATTO ERA STATO REGISTRATO CON PRESENTAZIONE CARTACEA  ALL'ADE CON IMPOSTA FISSA  168,00 
dalla lettura dei vs. interventi penso di dovermi comportare così: 
registrazione telematica in deroga con esenzione del bollo per il periodo dal 04/07/06 al 21/08/06
e poi, con la ricevuta della presentazione telematica, pagare l'annualità successiva fino al 21/08/2007 
IL MIO PROBLEMA RIGUARDA IL RAVVEDIMENTO OPEROSO CHE DEVO FARE SIA SULLA PRIMA REGISTRAZIONE SIA SULLA ANNULITA' SUCCESSIVA. 
POSSO PAGARLO DIRETTAMENTE CON IL PROGRAMMA IN FASE DI REGISTRAZIONE TELEMATICA?  :Confused:   :Confused:   
MI POTETE INDICARE LE ALIQUOTE DA APPLICARE NEI DUE CASI?? :Confused:   :Confused:  
Vi ringrazio in anticipo per l'aiuto che mi darete.

----------


## Speedy

> Innanzitutto ciao a tutti e grazie per l'aiuto che mi avete dato indirettamente con la lettura del forum... 
> Solo oggi mi hanno incaricato di gestire la registrazione di contratti di locazione, peraltro fuori tempo massimo!!! 
> Vi sottopongo il mio problema e spero mi possiate aiutare: 
> LOCAZIONE IMMOBILE STRUMENTALE TRA DUE SOGGETTI IVA 
> CONTRATTO CON OPZIONE IVA SUI CANONE ANNUALE DI € 21.600,00 
> INIZIO CONTRATTO 22/08/05 FINE 21/08/06 CON RINNOVO TACITO 
> IL CONTRATTO ERA STATO REGISTRATO CON PRESENTAZIONE CARTACEA  ALL'ADE CON IMPOSTA FISSA € 168,00 
> dalla lettura dei vs. interventi penso di dovermi comportare cos&#236;: 
> registrazione telematica in deroga con esenzione del bollo per il periodo dal 04/07/06 al 21/08/06
> ...

  Sul software ADE sia per la prima registrazione sia per l'annualit&#224; successiva fino al 21.8.2007 il calcolo automatico evidenzia soltanto l'imposta di registro, ma vi sono le caselle per caricare manualmente la sanzione (6% in quanto il ritardo &#232; superiore a 30 giorni) e gli interessi (2,50% rapportati ai giorni di ritardo).
Per la prima registrazione vanno bene  i dati che hai indicato.
Ciao

----------


## ica

> Sul software ADE sia per la prima registrazione sia per l'annualità successiva fino al 21.8.2007 il calcolo automatico evidenzia soltanto l'imposta di registro, ma vi sono le caselle per caricare manualmente la sanzione (6% in quanto il ritardo è superiore a 30 giorni) e gli interessi (2,50% rapportati ai giorni di ritardo).
> Per la prima registrazione vanno bene  i dati che hai indicato.
> Ciao

  Grazie Speedy!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## piccimonel

> Sul software ADE sia per la prima registrazione sia per l'annualità successiva fino al 21.8.2007 il calcolo automatico evidenzia soltanto l'imposta di registro, ma vi sono le caselle per caricare manualmente la sanzione (6% in quanto il ritardo è superiore a 30 giorni) e gli interessi (2,50% rapportati ai giorni di ritardo).
> Per la prima registrazione vanno bene  i dati che hai indicato.
> Ciao

  attenzione credo che il ravvedimento operoso in questo caso non sia al 6% bensi al 24% perchè oltre i 30 gg da legare all'imposta di registro+ interessi al 2,50 (Vgs dossier sulle locazioni dell'ADE) in quanto trattasi di "omessa registrazione del contratto" non già di ritardo nel pagamento dell'annualità successiva. Dico questo perchè l'adempimento in questione è di registrazione ex novo anche se con il regime in deroga, che a mio avviso permette solo di non pagare nuovamente i bolli.
A presto

----------


## ica

> attenzione credo che il ravvedimento operoso in questo caso non sia al 6% bensi al 24% perchè oltre i 30 gg da legare all'imposta di registro+ interessi al 2,50 (Vgs dossier sulle locazioni dell'ADE) in quanto trattasi di "omessa registrazione del contratto" non già di ritardo nel pagamento dell'annualità successiva. Dico questo perchè l'adempimento in questione è di registrazione ex novo anche se con il regime in deroga, che a mio avviso permette solo di non pagare nuovamente i bolli.
> A presto

  ho versato il 6% di sanzione + interessi perchè ho interpretato il caso tenendo conto che l'Ade è già in possesso del mio contratto, registrato nel 2005 con consegna cartacea, quindi la reg. telematica, seppur come "prima registrazione" in deroga, l'ho intesa come tardiva regolarizzazione. 
HO SBAGLIATO? :Confused:   :EEK!:   
e cosa dovrei fare in questo caso? fare un f23 integrativo per il 18% di sanzione citando  gli estremi del contratto della ricevuta telematica?? 
AIUTATEMI :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## piccimonel

> ho versato il 6% di sanzione + interessi perchè ho interpretato il caso tenendo conto che l'Ade è già in possesso del mio contratto, registrato nel 2005 con consegna cartacea, quindi la reg. telematica, seppur come "prima registrazione" in deroga, l'ho intesa come tardiva regolarizzazione. 
> HO SBAGLIATO?   
> e cosa dovrei fare in questo caso? fare un f23 integrativo per il 18% di sanzione citando  gli estremi del contratto della ricevuta telematica?? 
> AIUTATEMI

  Fermoo restando che dubito fortemente che qlkuno lì all'ADE possa accorgersende della sottigliezza, puoi integrare con F/23 cartaceo cod. (671T per le sanzioni) e depositare a protocollo un'istanza di rettifica. Anche se, te lo dico per esperienza di questi giorni, nessuno sa che pesci prendere, atteso che neanche loro possono mettere le mani per rettificare, visto che la SOGEI non ha fatto nulla per metterli in condizione di operare. In buona sostanza ti tieni la carta in caso di un eventuale controllo.

----------


## beppecris

ma se io voglio registrare un contratto di locazione ex novo, non potendo farlo in deroga devo usare la forma scritta: ho il contratto in formato elettronico ma come faccio ad inserirlo nel software contratti di locazione? me lo devo riscrivere tutto? o posso mandare via la registrazione con i soli dati principali?
posso forse allegarlo in qualche modo? 
ps. il copia incolla non funziona... 
grazie

----------


## Speedy

> attenzione credo che il ravvedimento operoso in questo caso non sia al 6% bensi al 24% perchè oltre i 30 gg da legare all'imposta di registro+ interessi al 2,50 (Vgs dossier sulle locazioni dell'ADE) in quanto trattasi di "omessa registrazione del contratto" non già di ritardo nel pagamento dell'annualità successiva. Dico questo perchè l'adempimento in questione è di registrazione ex novo anche se con il regime in deroga, che a mio avviso permette solo di non pagare nuovamente i bolli.
> A presto

  Hai perfettamente ragione. Non è il 6% bensì il 24%.
Per evitare ogni dubbio credo sia opportuno fare un breve riepilogo delle sanzioni (codice 671T):
= prima registrazione: ritardo fino a 30 giorni sanzione 15%
= prima registrazione: ritardo da 31 a 365 giorni sanzione 24%
= prima registrazione: ritardo oltre 365 giorni sanzione 120%
= omesso pagamento annualità successive: ritardo fino a 30 giorni il 3,75%
= omesso pagamento annualità successive: ritardo 31/365 giorni il 6%
= omesso pagamento annualità successive: ritardo oltre 365 giorni il 30%
Ciao

----------


## ica

> Fermoo restando che dubito fortemente che qlkuno lì all'ADE possa accorgersende della sottigliezza, puoi integrare con F/23 cartaceo cod. (671T per le sanzioni) e depositare a protocollo un'istanza di rettifica. Anche se, te lo dico per esperienza di questi giorni, nessuno sa che pesci prendere, atteso che neanche loro possono mettere le mani per rettificare, visto che la SOGEI non ha fatto nulla per metterli in condizione di operare. In buona sostanza ti tieni la carta in caso di un eventuale controllo.

  Ho scaricato la ricevuta telematica dell'ADE di protocollazione del contratto di locazione e mi dice che riceverò una ulteriore ricevuta con l'esito dell'addebito bancario.
Io avevo capito che, pur avendo fatto una registrazione in deroga - in quanto il cartaceo era stato a suo tempo registrato - l'ADE mi avrebbe assegnato un nuovo numero di registrazione del contratto.
DOVE SI TROVANO GLI ESTREMI DI REGISTRAZIONE? :Confused:  CIOE' IL NUOVO NUMERO DI REGISTRAZIONE DEL CONTRATTO?? QUELLO CHE COMINCIA CON "3T". SULLA RICEVUTA C'E' SOLO UN NUM. DI PROTOCOLLO! :EEK!:  
MI SERVE PER FARE L'F23 INTEGRATIVO CON IL 18% DI SANZIONE NON VERSATA!! 
VI PREGO AIUTATEMI :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## vdscri

> Ho scaricato la ricevuta telematica dell'ADE di protocollazione del contratto di locazione e mi dice che riceverò una ulteriore ricevuta con l'esito dell'addebito bancario.
> Io avevo capito che, pur avendo fatto una registrazione in deroga - in quanto il cartaceo era stato a suo tempo registrato - l'ADE mi avrebbe assegnato un nuovo numero di registrazione del contratto.
> DOVE SI TROVANO GLI ESTREMI DI REGISTRAZIONE? CIOE' IL NUOVO NUMERO DI REGISTRAZIONE DEL CONTRATTO?? QUELLO CHE COMINCIA CON "3T". SULLA RICEVUTA C'E' SOLO UN NUM. DI PROTOCOLLO! 
> MI SERVE PER FARE L'F23 INTEGRATIVO CON IL 18% DI SANZIONE NON VERSATA!! 
> VI PREGO AIUTATEMI

  La ricevuta di registrazione del contratto è composta da 3 pagine: nella seconda, all'inizio riporta la seguente dicitura:  _RICEVUTA DI REGISTRAZIONE DI UN CONTRATTO DI LOCAZIONE
Ufficio delle Entrate di ........
In data ............. il Sistema Informativo del Ministero delleconomia e delle
finanze - Agenzia delle Entrate ha acquisito e registrato il contratto di
locazione n...... serie 3T trasmesso con protocollo utente_... ecc.
Quindi il numero che precede la serie 3T è quello di registrazione.

----------


## ica

> La ricevuta di registrazione del contratto è composta da 3 pagine: nella seconda, all'inizio riporta la seguente dicitura:  _RICEVUTA DI REGISTRAZIONE DI UN CONTRATTO DI LOCAZIONE
> Ufficio delle Entrate di ........
> In data ............. il Sistema Informativo del Ministero delleconomia e delle
> finanze - Agenzia delle Entrate ha acquisito e registrato il contratto di
> locazione n...... serie 3T trasmesso con protocollo utente_... ecc.
> Quindi il numero che precede la serie 3T è quello di registrazione.

  MA IL NUMERO DI SERIE DEL CONTRATTO ME LO DANNO NELLA RICEVUTA DI AVVENUTO ADDEBITO ALLA BANCA O IN QUELLA DI PRESENTAZIONE DEL FILE? 
La ricevuta che ho scaricato è così composta: 
RICEVUTA DEL FILE 
In data etc.. il Sistema Informativo dell'ADE ha acquisito con prot. ............. il seguente file contenente un contratto di locazione. 
Nome del file: .............
Il file è stato autenticato dall'utente: cod fisc............ denominazione ......... 
Per il pagamento delle imposte dovute per la registrazione dei contratti di locazione contenuti nel file è stato richiesto il prelievo automatico su c/c di  .. 
Sarà resa disponibile una ulteriore ricevuta con l'esito dell'addebito effettuato dalla banca. 
Dai controlli eseguiti, tutti i contratti di locazione sono risultati conformi alle specifiche pubblicate nell'allegato tecnico bis del decreto dirigenziale etc.. 
Si rilascia la presente ricevuta ai sensi dell'art. 22, comma 1 decreto dirigenziale 31/07/1998 etc.. 
COME VEDETE NON C'E' NESSUN NUMERO DI SERIE E LA RICEVUTA E' COMPOSTA DI UNA SOLA PAGINA. 
CHE DEVO FARE? DEVO ASPETTARE LA RICEVUTA DELL'ADDEBITO E VEDERE COSA C'E' SCRITTO SU QUELLA O RIVOLGERMI ALL'ADE? :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## beppecris

altra questione:
il 2/01/2007 ho fatto la prima registrazione telematica per in contratto in essere dal 2003, in ritardo vista la scadenza del 18/12/2006 ho messo le sanzioni, file accettato, tutto a posto.
ieri 29/01/2007 ho fatto il primo pagamento successivo, visto che il primo pagamento mi copriva fino al 31/12/2006; oggi mi arriva la ricevuta scartata x i seguenti motivi:
B08 pagamento non ammesso: imposta già pagata per l'intera durata
B12 c.f. intestatario non presente fra i partecipanti al contratto 
aggiungo per chiarire meglio che la prima ricevuta che mi è arrivata riportava un numero di registrazione molto basso, come se dal 2007 si fosse ricominciato da 1, e non vorrei che l'ADE abbia pensato che quel pagamento era per il 2007... 
come posso fare?
ps. sapete il numero verde del call center per questi problemi?
grazie in anticipo

----------


## vdscri

> MA IL NUMERO DI SERIE DEL CONTRATTO ME LO DANNO NELLA RICEVUTA DI AVVENUTO ADDEBITO ALLA BANCA O IN QUELLA DI PRESENTAZIONE DEL FILE? 
> La ricevuta che ho scaricato è così composta: 
> RICEVUTA DEL FILE 
> In data etc.. il Sistema Informativo dell'ADE ha acquisito con prot. ............. il seguente file contenente un contratto di locazione. 
> Nome del file: .............
> Il file è stato autenticato dall'utente: cod fisc............ denominazione ......... 
> Per il pagamento delle imposte dovute per la registrazione dei contratti di locazione contenuti nel file è stato richiesto il prelievo automatico su c/c di  .. 
> Sarà resa disponibile una ulteriore ricevuta con l'esito dell'addebito effettuato dalla banca. 
> Dai controlli eseguiti, tutti i contratti di locazione sono risultati conformi alle specifiche pubblicate nell'allegato tecnico bis del decreto dirigenziale etc.. 
> ...

  Quello che hai letto e scritto qui è solo la prima pagina della ricevuta: prova a stamparla, anche in formato pdf e ti accorgerai che la ricevuta è composta da 3 pagine in tutto. Il numero di registrazione è sulla seconda pagina.

----------


## ica

> Quello che hai letto e scritto qui è solo la prima pagina della ricevuta: prova a stamparla, anche in formato pdf e ti accorgerai che la ricevuta è composta da 3 pagine in tutto. Il numero di registrazione è sulla seconda pagina.

  Ho provato a riscaricare la ricevuta, ma il risultato non cambia... :Frown:   
Quando visualizzo la ricevuta mi dice che il documento è composto di 30 righe, poi quando vado in stampa - anche in PDF - e seleziono l'intervallo di stampa mi propone *TUTTO (1 PAGINA)* e se provo a selezionare il num. di pagine mi permette di selezionare solo 1 di 1... 
SOLO A ME CAPITANO QUESTE COSE?!?!?!  :Confused:

----------


## vdscri

> Ho provato a riscaricare la ricevuta, ma il risultato non cambia...  
> Quando visualizzo la ricevuta mi dice che il documento è composto di 30 righe, poi quando vado in stampa - anche in PDF - e seleziono l'intervallo di stampa mi propone *TUTTO (1 PAGINA)* e se provo a selezionare il num. di pagine mi permette di selezionare solo 1 di 1... 
> SOLO A ME CAPITANO QUESTE COSE?!?!?!

  Mi spiace, a me non è mai capitato. A questo punto non resta che armarsi di pazienza e chiedere spiegazioni al call center

----------


## Manu

Ciao sono una nuova utente che vi segue già da novembre x risolvere i vari problemi relativi alle registrazioni telematiche dei contratti di locazione.
Ora (credevo di essere a posto) mi si presenta il seguente problema: ho inviato tre pagamenti successivi (in fase di controllo e di autentica è andato tutto liscio) e me li ha scartati x' non conformi alle specifiche tecniche pubblicare nell'allegato tecnico al provvedimento del 27 giugno 2003....
A qualcuno è capitato lo stesso errore? Come avete risolto? 
I pagamenti erano da effettuare entro il 30 gennaio, dal momento dello scarto ho dei giorni di proroga x rimediare?
Ciao e grazie.

----------


## vdscri

> Ciao sono una nuova utente che vi segue già da novembre x risolvere i vari problemi relativi alle registrazioni telematiche dei contratti di locazione.
> Ora (credevo di essere a posto) mi si presenta il seguente problema: ho inviato tre pagamenti successivi (in fase di controllo e di autentica è andato tutto liscio) e me li ha scartati x' non conformi alle specifiche tecniche pubblicare nell'allegato tecnico al provvedimento del 27 giugno 2003....
> A qualcuno è capitato lo stesso errore? Come avete risolto? 
> I pagamenti erano da effettuare entro il 30 gennaio, dal momento dello scarto ho dei giorni di proroga x rimediare?
> Ciao e grazie.

  Intanto hai scoperto come mai li ha scartati? Nella ricevuta di solito spiega perché non sono conformi alle specifiche tecniche.
In secondo luogo temo che dovrai pagarli con la delega cartacea comprensiva delle sanzioni previste per il ravvedimento operoso, che io sappia non ci sono ulteriori proroghe.

----------


## fafo77

Ho uno, anzi due dubbi amletici:
1)per una societ&#224; ho registrato alcuni contratti di locazione immobiliare pagando l'imposta di registro.
Ora mi hanno detto che per un discorso di IVA, il canone del contratto (che prima era esente, poi imponibile ed ora &#232; tornato esente) &#232; rimasto quello indicato nel contratto (mentre io avevo scorporato l'IVA) .... morale della favola ho sbagliato ad indicare il canone durante la registrazione.
Ammesso e non concesso che dovrei effettuare un ravvedimento operoso (6% di sanzione + 2,75 di interessi legali) qualcuno ha mai presentato un'integrativa al contratto??? Cos'&#232; una semplice lettera in carta semplice in cui si dice dove &#232; lo sbaglio o qualcosa di pi&#249; e magari con bolli, annessi e connessi?
2)E poi nel caso di omesso versamento dell'imposta di registro per proroga del contratto di locazione immobiliare, dovrei pagare la sanzione del 3,75%-6% (a seconda che non siano oppure si trascorsi 30 giorni) e non invece quella del 24% per omessa registrazione ... giusto??? 
Grazie mille!!!

----------


## Claudio

> Innanzitutto ciao a tutti e grazie per l'aiuto che mi avete dato indirettamente con la lettura del forum... 
> Solo oggi mi hanno incaricato di gestire la registrazione di contratti di locazione, peraltro fuori tempo massimo!!! 
> Vi sottopongo il mio problema e spero mi possiate aiutare: 
> LOCAZIONE IMMOBILE STRUMENTALE TRA DUE SOGGETTI IVA 
> CONTRATTO CON OPZIONE IVA SUI CANONE ANNUALE DI  21.600,00 
> INIZIO CONTRATTO 22/08/05 FINE 21/08/06 CON RINNOVO TACITO 
> IL CONTRATTO ERA STATO REGISTRATO CON PRESENTAZIONE CARTACEA  ALL'ADE CON IMPOSTA FISSA  168,00 
> dalla lettura dei vs. interventi penso di dovermi comportare così: 
> registrazione telematica in deroga con esenzione del bollo per il periodo dal 04/07/06 al 21/08/06
> ...

  Quoto la tua richiesta, perchè anche io ho il medesimo problema. 
Ho un contratto di locazione che ha come oggetto la locazione di un immobile accatastato come A/10, iniziato il 4/02/2004 con scadenza il 03/02/2008.
Doveva essere registrato in data 18/12/2006 e non è stato registrato.
Dovrei registrarlo ora, facciamo l'esempio che lo registrerò oggi, in data 07/02/2007.
In questo caso provvederò a compilare i quadri del software "contratti di locazione". Inserirò la data inizio del contratto (04/02/2004), la data di scadenza (03/02/2008). Inserirò i flags in "contratto in deroga" e in "esente da bollo". 
Una volta fatto questo e inserito il dato del canone di locazione, il programma mi dovrebbe calcolare automaticamente l'imposta di registro.
Dopo il calcolo, mi sembra di aver capito che bisogna inserire manualmente l'importo degli interessi (2,50%) e delle sanzioni (24%). *In pratica il periodo che dovrei prendere come base per il calcolo degli interessi va dal 18/12/2006 al 07/02/2007, o sbaglio?* 
Inoltre, secondo la circolare 33/E dell'agenzia delle entrate, se l'annualità in corso al 04/07/2006 (04/02/2006 - 03/02/2007) è antecedente alla data di registrazione del contratto (07/02/2007), bisognerebbe versare anche l'annualità successiva.  *Il dubbio che mi pongo è se devo prendere in considerazione, quando la circolare 33/E parla di data di registrazione del contratto, solo il 18/12/2006, oppure la data effettiva di registrazione del contratto, cioè il 07/02/2007?* 
Grazie a tutti per le eventuali delucidazioni del caso.

----------


## vdscri

Durante il periodo di bufera causata dalle informazioni poco chiare che venivano date per la registrazione obbligatoria in modo telematico dei contratti di locazione relativi a beni strumentali, mi è parso di leggere qui sul forum che in un convegno sulla questione fosse emerso che i pagamenti successivi non dovessero essere fatti necessariamente in modo telematico, ma anche con il mod. F 23 cartaceo.
Oggi l'ag. delle Entrate di Carpi (MO) mi dice invece che TUTTI i contratti inizialmente registrati telematicamente dovranno proseguire in questo modo anche per i pagamenti successivi. Qualcuno può dare conferma di questa obbligatorietà anche citando il provvedimento relativo?
Grazie.

----------


## Speedy

> Durante il periodo di bufera causata dalle informazioni poco chiare che venivano date per la registrazione obbligatoria in modo telematico dei contratti di locazione relativi a beni strumentali, mi è parso di leggere qui sul forum che in un convegno sulla questione fosse emerso che i pagamenti successivi non dovessero essere fatti necessariamente in modo telematico, ma anche con il mod. F 23 cartaceo.
> Oggi l'ag. delle Entrate di Carpi (MO) mi dice invece che TUTTI i contratti inizialmente registrati telematicamente dovranno proseguire in questo modo anche per i pagamenti successivi. Qualcuno può dare conferma di questa obbligatorietà anche citando il provvedimento relativo?
> Grazie.

  Il decreto diringenziale ADE 31.8.2006 ha reso obbligatoria la registrazione telematica solo per i contratti in essere al 4.7.2006, ma nulla ha previsto per i versamenti successivi o per i contratti stipulati successivamente al 4.7.2006.
Pertanto è facoltà delle parti effettuare i versamenti successivi anche mediante F23 cartaceo, come confermato dal documento 20 del 23.11.2006 della Fondazione Pacioli e come confermato da un docente SSEF in un convegno al quale ho partecipato.
Ciao

----------


## vdscri

> Il decreto diringenziale ADE 31.8.2006 ha reso obbligatoria la registrazione telematica solo per i contratti in essere al 4.7.2006, ma nulla ha previsto per i versamenti successivi o per i contratti stipulati successivamente al 4.7.2006.
> Pertanto è facoltà delle parti effettuare i versamenti successivi anche mediante F23 cartaceo, come confermato dal documento 20 del 23.11.2006 della Fondazione Pacioli e come confermato da un docente SSEF in un convegno al quale ho partecipato.
> Ciao

  Grazie, ho anche inviato la stessa richiesta al servizio webmail dell'ADE, vediamo cosa mi risponderanno. Vedo che come al solito i chiarimenti in questo campo sono unanimi...  :Frown:

----------


## Manu

Ciao, nella ricevuta c'è solo scritto che il file viene scartato x' non conforme alle specifiche tecniche di cui al provvedimento......
Non c'è nessun'altra spiegazione.
Cmq all'Ade mi hanno detto che sono obbligata a fare anche i pag. successivi con modalità telematica.
Non è possibile che fanno i programmi che non funzionano e poi li sistemano il giorno prima della scadenza oppure si accorgono che è tutto un gran casino e fanno le proroghe....
Andando avanti di questo passo con tutti i nuovi adempimenti del caro governo Prodi toccherà raddoppiare il numero di persone negli studi e di conseguenza le parcelle....   :Mad:

----------


## ica

> Quoto la tua richiesta, perchè anche io ho il medesimo problema. 
> Ho un contratto di locazione che ha come oggetto la locazione di un immobile accatastato come A/10, iniziato il 4/02/2004 con scadenza il 03/02/2008.
> Doveva essere registrato in data 18/12/2006 e non è stato registrato.
> Dovrei registrarlo ora, facciamo l'esempio che lo registrerò oggi, in data 07/02/2007.
> In questo caso provvederò a compilare i quadri del software "contratti di locazione". Inserirò la data inizio del contratto (04/02/2004), la data di scadenza (03/02/2008). Inserirò i flags in "contratto in deroga" e in "esente da bollo". 
> Una volta fatto questo e inserito il dato del canone di locazione, il programma mi dovrebbe calcolare automaticamente l'imposta di registro.
> Dopo il calcolo, mi sembra di aver capito che bisogna inserire manualmente l'importo degli interessi (2,50%) e delle sanzioni (24%). *In pratica il periodo che dovrei prendere come base per il calcolo degli interessi va dal 18/12/2006 al 07/02/2007, o sbaglio?* 
> Inoltre, secondo la circolare 33/E dell'agenzia delle entrate, se l'annualità in corso al 04/07/2006 (04/02/2006 - 03/02/2007) è antecedente alla data di registrazione del contratto (07/02/2007), bisognerebbe versare anche l'annualità successiva.  *Il dubbio che mi pongo è se devo prendere in considerazione, quando la circolare 33/E parla di data di registrazione del contratto, solo il 18/12/2006, oppure la data effettiva di registrazione del contratto, cioè il 07/02/2007?* 
> Grazie a tutti per le eventuali delucidazioni del caso.

  MI RISULTA CHE I TERMINI DI REGISTRAZIONE DEL CONTRATTO SIANO 30 GG DALLA DATA DELLA STIPULA.
POI ENTRO GLI ULTERIORI 90 GG SI PAGA LA SANZIONE DEL *15%* (1/8 DI 120%) E POI OLTRE I 90 ED ENTRO L'ANNO DALLA SCADENZA IL *24%* (1/5 DI 120%). 
QUINDI SE IL TERMINE ULTIMO ERA IL 18/12/2006, FINO AL 18/03/2007 DEVO PAGARE IL 15% DI SANZIONE NON IL 24%, OLTRE, OVVIAMENTE AGLI INTERESSI DI LEGGE. E' CORRETTO? :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> MI RISULTA CHE I TERMINI DI REGISTRAZIONE DEL CONTRATTO SIANO 30 GG DALLA DATA DELLA STIPULA.
> POI ENTRO GLI ULTERIORI 90 GG SI PAGA LA SANZIONE DEL *15%* (1/8 DI 120%) E POI OLTRE I 90 ED ENTRO L'ANNO DALLA SCADENZA IL *24%* (1/5 DI 120%). 
> QUINDI SE IL TERMINE ULTIMO ERA IL 18/12/2006, FINO AL 18/03/2007 DEVO PAGARE IL 15% DI SANZIONE NON IL 24%, OLTRE, OVVIAMENTE AGLI INTERESSI DI LEGGE. E' CORRETTO?

  A me risulta (ma posso sbagliare) che la sanzione 15% si paga per il ritardo non superiore a 30 giorni (quindi fino al 17.1.2007), mentre per il ritardo da 31 a 365 giorni la sanzione diventa del 24%, oltre agli interessi legali.
Ciao

----------


## vdscri

> Il decreto diringenziale ADE 31.8.2006 ha reso obbligatoria la registrazione telematica solo per i contratti in essere al 4.7.2006, ma nulla ha previsto per i versamenti successivi o per i contratti stipulati successivamente al 4.7.2006.
> Pertanto è facoltà delle parti effettuare i versamenti successivi anche mediante F23 cartaceo, come confermato dal documento 20 del 23.11.2006 della Fondazione Pacioli e come confermato da un docente SSEF in un convegno al quale ho partecipato.
> Ciao

  Riporto testualmente la risposta che mi ha dato il servizio Webmail dell'ADE in merito alla domanda suddetta. La risposta non mi illumina completamente sulla questione, quindi chiedo anche a voi un commento in merito. Il chiarimento dell'ADE significa forse che è obbligatorio per i titolari di partita IVA registrare SEMPRE i contratti di locazione di beni strumentali in telematico, così come è divenuto obbligatorio il versamento telematico del mod. F24?:   

> Testo richiesta informazioni:
> ..I contratti di locazione registrati in modo telematico, relativamente ai pagamenti successivi, dovranno sempre essere regolati in modo telematico o c'è la possibilità di pagare anche con mod. F 23 cartaceo? Se la risposta è positiva, cosa succede per quei pagamenti successivi già effettuati entro le scadenze previste ma con mod. F 23 cartaceo?   
> Testo risposta:
> Gentile contribuente,
> le modalità telematiche s'impongono anche per il pagamento dell'imposta dovuta per eventi successivi alla registrazione, tra cui quella per le annualità successive alla prima, e quella per le risoluzioni anticipate e per le proroghe. L'art. 1, c. 1.2, del provvedimento 14 settembre 2006 del Direttore dell'Agenzia delle Entrate, quanto al pagamento dell'imposta di registro, rinvia all'art. 21 del decreto dirigenziale 31 luglio, senza eccezioni di sorta, e quindi senza alcuna distinzione tra imposta contestuale alla registrazione e imposte successive. Il comma 1.4 del medesimo articolo del provvedimento esonera dagli adempimenti con modalità telematiche solo «le persone fisiche che non agiscono nell'esercizio di impresa, arti o professioni e che non sono obbligate alla registrazione per via telematica ai sensi dell'art. 14 del decreto 31 luglio 1998». Il confronto fra le due disposizioni induce a concludere che l'imposta di registro dovuta da soggetti che agiscono nell'esercizio di imprese, arti o professioni è sempre corrisposta "online", e mai su modello cartaceo.

----------


## dodoale

> Riporto testualmente la risposta che mi ha dato il servizio Webmail dell'ADE in merito alla domanda suddetta. La risposta non mi illumina completamente sulla questione, quindi chiedo anche a voi un commento in merito. Il chiarimento dell'ADE significa forse che è obbligatorio per i titolari di partita IVA registrare SEMPRE i contratti di locazione di beni strumentali in telematico, così come è divenuto obbligatorio il versamento telematico del mod. F24?:

  quindi sono nella cacc.a visto che ho pagato il rinnovo tramite f23 online però tramite home banking e non attraverso il fisconline della ADE? il contratto in questione è soggetto ad iva ed è stato registrato telematicamente.

----------


## Speedy

> quindi sono nella cacc.a visto che ho pagato il rinnovo tramite f23 online però tramite home banking e non attraverso il fisconline della ADE? il contratto in questione è soggetto ad iva ed è stato registrato telematicamente.

  Tenuto conto della mancanza di interpretazioni ufficiali a carattere nazionale (circolare, risoluzione,ecc.), farei una lettera in carta libera all'ade locale comunicando gli estremi del contratto rinnovato (che sono già indicati sulla distinta F23) ed allegando copia del pagamento effettuato.
Non credo che per i primi tempi verranno applicate sanzioni data l'incertezza della normativa (almeno lo spero).
Ciao

----------


## dodoale

> Tenuto conto della mancanza di interpretazioni ufficiali a carattere nazionale (circolare, risoluzione,ecc.), farei una lettera in carta libera all'ade locale comunicando gli estremi del contratto rinnovato (che sono già indicati sulla distinta F23) ed allegando copia del pagamento effettuato.
> Non credo che per i primi tempi verranno applicate sanzioni data l'incertezza della normativa (almeno lo spero).
> Ciao

  
farò di più, venerdì mattina ho un'oretta libera e visto che l'ADE locale è vicino casa mia ci vado di persona e chiedo lumi, vi faccio sapere, ciao.

----------


## vdscri

> farò di più, venerdì mattina ho un'oretta libera e visto che l'ADE locale è vicino casa mia ci vado di persona e chiedo lumi, vi faccio sapere, ciao.

  Oggi è arrivata anche la risposta via sms alla stessa domanda che avevo fatto tramite il servizio webmail: anche se non chiarisce senza ombra di dubbio, pare che l'indicazione sia di considerare obbligatoria la procedura telematica solo rer quei contratti che entro il 18/12/2006 dovevano essere registrati obbligatoriamente in modo telematico. Per gli altri è ammesso anche il pagamento delle annualità successive con F23 cartaceo.

----------


## dodoale

> Tenuto conto della mancanza di interpretazioni ufficiali a carattere nazionale (circolare, risoluzione,ecc.), farei una lettera in carta libera all'ade locale comunicando gli estremi del contratto rinnovato (che sono gi&#224; indicati sulla distinta F23) ed allegando copia del pagamento effettuato.
> Non credo che per i primi tempi verranno applicate sanzioni data l'incertezza della normativa (almeno lo spero).
> Ciao

  non lo sanno nemmeno loro! non sanno se ci saranno sanzioni o se per i primi tempi si chiuder&#224; un occhio, dicono che ancora non c'&#232; un provvedimento da Roma che disponga come comportarsi in caso di pagamento cartaceo, per adesso l'unico consiglio che mi hanno dato &#232; stato quello di riaggiornarci tra un mesetto.
Inutile fare la lettera in carta semplice che secondo loro non cambierebbe lo stato delle cose, l'unica cosa secondo loro &#232; aspettare..... :Confused:

----------


## sifabbroni

Contratto di locazione soggetto ad Iva registrato prima del 4/7/06.
Se non è stata fatta l'opzione iva entro il 30/11 è ancora possibile farla adesso o il contratto si intende automaticamente non soggetto ad Iva? 
Qualora fosse possibile farlo, l'imposta da pagare sarebbe l'1% del canone per il periodo dal 04/07/2006 al 01/09/2006 (prima scadenza) e l'1% sul canone dal 01/09/06 al 31/08/07 (nel mio caso euro 42,00) o c'è un importo minimo?

----------


## Speedy

> Contratto di locazione soggetto ad Iva registrato prima del 4/7/06.
> Se non &#232; stata fatta l'opzione iva entro il 30/11 &#232; ancora possibile farla adesso o il contratto si intende automaticamente non soggetto ad Iva? 
> Qualora fosse possibile farlo, l'imposta da pagare sarebbe l'1% del canone per il periodo dal 04/07/2006 al 01/09/2006 (prima scadenza) e l'1% sul canone dal 01/09/06 al 31/08/07 (nel mio caso euro 42,00) o c'&#232; un importo minimo?

  Presumo che il contratto sia stato registrato, prima del 4.7, ad importo fisso in quanto relativo a canoni soggetti ad iva.
L'ade ha gi&#224; affermato che quella del 4.7 &#232; una nuova registrazione, che non tiene conto di quella effettuata in precedenza. La nuova registrazione pu&#242; essere fatta oggi con ravvedimento operoso e con opzione per l'applicazione dell'iva (importo minimo 67 euro). Le sanzioni del ravvedimento operoso sono diverse: per la mancata registrazione l'imposta 1% va maggiorata del 24% pi&#249; gli interessi legali. Per la seconda annualit&#224; l'imposta 1% va maggiorata del 6% pi&#249; interessi legali. E tutto va a posto.
Ciao

----------


## ferrero

Buongiorno a tutti,
Nei mesi precedenti ho fatto una serie di pagamenti successivi con il software dell'AdE relativi ad alcuni contratti di locazione. Ho poi provveduto a fare "archiviazione richieste di pagamento" creando un file che conserverò. Se vado ad inserire nuovi aggiornamenti il software ha ancora in memoria i vecchi pagamenti che ho archiviato: devo cancellarli dal momento che ho tutte le ricevute dall'AdE e ho fatto l'archiviazione? Se non lo faccio diventa poi complicato capire per quali pagamenti intendo creare il file da trasmettere!
Grazie a chi mi darà un consiglio.

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> Nei mesi precedenti ho fatto una serie di pagamenti successivi con il software dell'AdE relativi ad alcuni contratti di locazione. Ho poi provveduto a fare "archiviazione richieste di pagamento" creando un file che conserverò. Se vado ad inserire nuovi aggiornamenti il software ha ancora in memoria i vecchi pagamenti che ho archiviato: devo cancellarli dal momento che ho tutte le ricevute dall'AdE e ho fatto l'archiviazione? Se non lo faccio diventa poi complicato capire per quali pagamenti intendo creare il file da trasmettere!
> Grazie a chi mi darà un consiglio.

  Per evitare complicazioni, non appena ricevuto dall'ADE la conferma dell'esito della registrazione e del pagamento con relativa stampa, anche io cancello i vecchi file (anche senza attendere i nuovi aggiornamenti del sw). Non faccio nemmeno l'archiviazione, in quanto tutti i file generati li trovo sugli archivi entratel (documenti controllati, esito, ricevute).
Ciao

----------


## franky1977

Salve avrei bisogno di una info:
anche la risoluzione di contratti soggetti ad IVA &#232; obbligatoria ed &#232; quindi obbligatorio anche il pagamento della tassa fissa di 67 euro? 
Trattasi di contratto ante 4 luglio 2006 registrato telematicamente con opzione per l'assoggettamento all'iva.
Grazie
Franky

----------


## Speedy

> Salve avrei bisogno di una info:
> anche la risoluzione di contratti soggetti ad IVA è obbligatoria ed è quindi obbligatorio anche il pagamento della tassa fissa di 67 euro? 
> Trattasi di contratto ante 4 luglio 2006 registrato telematicamente con opzione per l'assoggettamento all'iva.
> Grazie
> Franky

  Purtroppo sì.
Ciao

----------


## spike1974

scusate per il quesito... ma lo devo risolvere in fretta sono preso male con il lavoro... 
eccovi il mio caso: 
1) ditta costruttrice affitta un negozio (bene strumentale), applica l'iva all''affitto paga telematicamente la registrazione del contratto applicando l'1&#37; 
2) ditta costruttrice affitta un appartamento (bene strumentale), applica l'iva all''affitto paga telematicamente la registrazione del contratto applicando l'1% 
la ditta costruttrice il giorno 9 agosto 2007 va dal notaio e vende il negozio e l'appartamento a una immobiliare (la ditta che seguiamo) 
ora mi trovo nel problema di dover regolarizzare la situazione per il mio cliente..
ritengo che con il passaggio dal notaio i beni acquistati per l'immobiliare non siano pi&#249; beni strumentali ma beni "merce"  
il mio problema risulta essere il versamento telematico come devo imputare il tutto per essere a posto. 
attendo una vostra risposta...
grato dell'aiuto che mi potrete dare..

----------


## Speedy

> scusate per il quesito... ma lo devo risolvere in fretta sono preso male con il lavoro... 
> eccovi il mio caso: 
> 1) ditta costruttrice affitta un negozio (bene strumentale), applica l'iva all''affitto paga telematicamente la registrazione del contratto applicando l'1% 
> 2) ditta costruttrice affitta un appartamento (bene strumentale), applica l'iva all''affitto paga telematicamente la registrazione del contratto applicando l'1% 
> la ditta costruttrice il giorno 9 agosto 2007 va dal notaio e vende il negozio e l'appartamento a una immobiliare (la ditta che seguiamo) 
> ora mi trovo nel problema di dover regolarizzare la situazione per il mio cliente..
> ritengo che con il passaggio dal notaio i beni acquistati per l'immobiliare non siano più beni strumentali ma beni "merce"  
> il mio problema risulta essere il versamento telematico come devo imputare il tutto per essere a posto. 
> attendo una vostra risposta...
> grato dell'aiuto che mi potrete dare..

  Se nei contratti di locazione è subentrato, come locatore, il nuovo acquirente ritengo che gli immobili siano per l'acquirente beni strumentali (cioè produttivi di un loro autonomo reddito) e non beni merce (cioè beni destinati alla rivendita).
Per comunicare la cessione del contratto all'ADE si utilizza l'apposito software ministeriale (pagamenti - cessioni). 
Ciao

----------


## matteo_parma

Volevo sapere se qualcuno ha avuto problemi in fase di "Importazione contratti versioni precedenti" nella nuova release 4.0.0.
Io non riesco ad importare nulla. 
Grazie.

----------


## Contabile

> Volevo sapere se qualcuno ha avuto problemi in fase di "Importazione contratti versioni precedenti" nella nuova release 4.0.0.
> Io non riesco ad importare nulla. 
> Grazie.

  
Se non hai proceduto al corretto salvataggio ed archiviazione dei contratti "lavorati" con la precedente versione mi sa che te li sei "giocati"  :Frown:

----------


## axass

Nel mio ufficio utilizziamo comunemente la registrazione telematica dei contratti di locazione.
Per motivi tecnici abbiamo effettuato una prima registrazione cartacea e l'agenzia delle entrate c/o cui abbiamo proceduto alla registrazione ci ha detto che non è possibile fare i successivi rinnovi per via telematicqa.
Io ho dei dubbi, voi cosa ne pensate?
Grazie 
Saluti a tutti

----------


## Contabile

Sicuramente fai riferimento al pagamento delle annualit&#224; successive per l'imposta di regsitro, puoi stare tranquillo che se non hai sbagliato il numero di registrazione del
contratto, il versamento telematico &#232; meglio di quello "cartaceo" in quanto
arriva "direttamente sul contratto".

----------


## Esattore

Domanda forse banale, ma non riesco ad avere una risposta: quando si accede al servizio Locazioniweb, dal sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate, viene richiesto un PIN, ma che pin &#232;?Perch&#232; quello della busta dell'agenzia delle entrate non va bene.Forse il servizio locazioniweb non &#232; ancora attivo per i professionisti e lo &#232; solo per i contribuenti che registrano autonomamente un contratto? Grazie amici.

----------


## Contabile

Se usi ENTRATEL non devi usare il PIN della busta ma quello da Cassetto Fiscale personale.

----------


## cris

salve a tutti
chiarimenti esclusivamente tecnici:
cliente viene in ufficio con già predisposto e firmato contratto di locazione, essendo proprietario di oltre 10 immobili devo procedere alla registrazione on.line, per me cosa nuova, ho letto tutto nel sito Agenzia delle entrate, ma non ho "capito" un granchè; devo scannerizzare atto ed inviarlo a mezzo entratel (come??) o inserire solo alcuni dati e per pagamenti F23 e/o on line 
grazie Cris

----------

